# "This election is illegitimate" - US Election Commission Chairman



## ChemEngineer

Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.

This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.









						Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
					

The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."



					newspunch.com


----------



## Mac1958

"News Punch" sourcing "Newsmax".

Okay.


----------



## Hellbilly

ChemEngineer said:


> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com


----------



## DrLove

Donald's handpicked stooge at the FEC claims fraud?
Well that settles it!


----------



## liarintheWH

DrLove said:


> Donald's handpicked stooge at the FEC claims fraud?
> Well that settles it!



A lot better then CNN saying fraud doesn’t exist and Biden is president.


----------



## Moonglow

> Speaking to Newsmax, Chairman Trainor said, “_Despite winning a court order which allows the Trump campaign to send observers to watch ballot counting in Pennsylvania from six feet away ballot watchers ‘have not been allowed into the polling locations in a meaningful way_.’”



yet we have this in reality and in real time happening in a court case with a real judge...



> The Pennsylvania Supreme Court agreed Monday to take up a case brought by President Trump’s campaign claiming election observers in Philadelphia weren’t allowed to watch ballot counting from a close enough distance.











						Pennsylvania High Court to Hear Trump Suit Over Election Observers
					

The Pennsylvania Supreme Court agreed Monday to take up a case brought by President Trump’s campaign claiming election observers in Philadelphia weren’t allowed to watch ballot counting from a close enough distance.




					www.courthousenews.com
				




Which means there were observers they just wanted to be closer...Why do these people lie when they know they can be exposed for their lying?


----------



## DrLove

liarintheWH said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald's handpicked stooge at the FEC claims fraud?
> Well that settles it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot better then CNN saying fraud doesn’t exist and Biden is president.
Click to expand...


Ehh NO. No it isn't.


----------



## Moonglow

Mac1958 said:


> "News Punch" sourcing "Newsmax".
> 
> Okay.


Because they never-ever fake news...or cheat when voting...


----------



## Cecilie1200

Mac1958 said:


> "News Punch" sourcing "Newsmax".
> 
> Okay.



So your position is that, because you don't like the source reporting on it, he didn't actually say any of it?  The videotape of him saying it was completely faked?


----------



## Moonglow

Cecilie1200 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "News Punch" sourcing "Newsmax".
> 
> Okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your position is that, because you don't like the source reporting on it, he didn't actually say any of it?  The videotape of him saying it was completely faked?
Click to expand...

No, what he is saying is fake.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Clearly, if this election should by any chance go to the Left, the consequences will be severe.

They made no qualms about stealing the election, taking your guns or turning America into a Socialist nightmare.

When do you decide to fight?  When they finally kick down your door?


----------



## Faun

ChemEngineer said:


> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com


LOLOLOL

Wut??? The FEC chairman, who was appointed by Impeached Trump, is siding with Impeached Trump? Git outta here, you're kidding, right? 

Wait a second .... isn't Trainor out of a job if Impeached Trump loses? Hmmmmm.......


----------



## Daryl Hunt

ChemEngineer said:


> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com



I went to your site.  What I found was it used another site to verify what it said.  And here is the other site.  Click on this.

Fox News Does it AGAIN...Silences and Cancels Well Respected Conservative - The GOP Times

Talk about crappy reporting.  But let's say, for argument sake, Tranor did such a thing.  Think about it, he's a newly minted appointed Rump follower.  Like Barr and others, you can't believe a word coming out of their mouths.  Now, unless he's willing to bring it into a court room we should just grain of salt it.


----------



## Blues Lifer

Why would this person stick his neck out for an outcome that, if false, would come back to castrate him? 

If he makes this claim, he will be destroyed by the Left. To make this statement, he must believe Trump is in the right and will prevail. It would be the only scenario that saves his arse.


----------



## Faun

Blues Lifer said:


> Why would this person stick his neck out for an outcome that, if false, would come back to castrate him?
> 
> If he makes this claim, he will be destroyed by the Left. To make this statement, he must believe Trump is in the right and will prevail. It would be the only scenario that saves his arse.


Because his job is on the line, ya feckless imbecile.


----------



## Moonglow

Fact check: Videos showing crowd locked out of Detroit TCF Center with windows obstructed are missing context
					

Videos of a crowd locked out of a Detroit ballot counting center are missing context. Entry was limited for challengers from both parties.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Moonglow

Blues Lifer said:


> Why would this person stick his neck out for an outcome that, if false, would come back to castrate him?
> 
> If he makes this claim, he will be destroyed by the Left. To make this statement, he must believe Trump is in the right and will prevail. It would be the only scenario that saves his arse.


Trump is busting his balls.


----------



## Blues Lifer

Moonglow said:


> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would this person stick his neck out for an outcome that, if false, would come back to castrate him?
> 
> If he makes this claim, he will be destroyed by the Left. To make this statement, he must believe Trump is in the right and will prevail. It would be the only scenario that saves his arse.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is busting his balls.
Click to expand...

Well this has to be about the stupidest answer possible, Trump bullies this man into slapping the Left? So he is more afraid of a drowning POTUS than he is of the Godless, burn, loot, and riot murderous Left? LOL

Yeah sure, okay.


----------



## Ben Thomson

We are still waiting for the PROOF...Few legal wins so far as Trump team hunts for proof of fraud


----------



## Moonglow

Blues Lifer said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would this person stick his neck out for an outcome that, if false, would come back to castrate him?
> 
> If he makes this claim, he will be destroyed by the Left. To make this statement, he must believe Trump is in the right and will prevail. It would be the only scenario that saves his arse.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is busting his balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well this has to be about the stupidest answer possible, Trump bullies this man into slapping the Left? So he is more afraid of a drowning POTUS than he is of the Godless, burn, loot, and riot murderous Left? LOL
> 
> Yeah sure, okay.
Click to expand...

It just depends what yer future suck-up plans be.


----------



## Moonglow

Ben Thomson said:


> We are still waiting for the PROOF...Few legal wins so far as Trump team hunts for proof of fraud


We know that the recounts will take a couple of weeks and the election is not official until next month so it's like there is no tomorrow. In the meantime we can expect silence from Trump and that is the gift...


----------



## DrLove

Moonglow said:


> Ben Thomson said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are still waiting for the PROOF...Few legal wins so far as Trump team hunts for proof of fraud
> 
> 
> 
> We know that the recounts will take a couple of weeks and the election is not official until next month so it's like there is no tomorrow. In the meantime we can expect silence from Trump and that is the gift...
Click to expand...


Six days of sweet silence now, and I'll be just fine if I never hear the sound of his voice again.


----------



## Doc7505

Dominion Voting Systems: The company at the center of Michigan and Georgia voting ‘glitches’
					

The same company that reported glitches with software updates in contested polling locations in Georgia is also behind the software




					noqreport.com
				




So far everything we've seen about Dominion Voting Systems seems to be worth attention.
This wasn’t the only known error attributed to software provided by Dominion Voting Systems. In hotly contested Georgia, two counties had to extend their voting deadlines to accommodate for delays produced by a last-minute software update. This was called “unprecedented” by local election officials. According to POLITICO:
XXXXXXXXXXXX​








						Man Took A Deep Dive Into Dominion Voting Systems And Offered Alleged Proof Of Election Hack
					

Opinion On Wednesday and Thursday, President Trump teased in a tweet that the Dominion systems were used to steal the




					conservativeus.com
				




[ BREAKING HUGE: Another System ''Glitch" Captured Live on CNN on Election Night - 20,000 Votes Swapped from Trump to Biden (Video) ] and I decided to do some digging of my own, into a more reputable source that can verify that the glitch was indeed real, and that it affected the votes, instead of it being just a display glitch on that news channel. So I went digging into the Edison data [ https://static01.nyt.com/elections-...0-11-03/race-page/pennsylvania/president.json] and I found this damning evidence [ https://i.maga.host/RNPN3Oz.png ]. As can be seen in the image, only 54 votes were added, but the ratio changed in Biden’s favor by a whole 0.6%! This is proof that not only did the glitch happen, but it doesn’t seem to have been reverted at all.


----------



## Faun

Doc7505 said:


> Dominion Voting Systems: The company at the center of Michigan and Georgia voting ‘glitches’
> 
> 
> The same company that reported glitches with software updates in contested polling locations in Georgia is also behind the software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noqreport.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far everything we've seen about Dominion Voting Systems seems to be worth attention.
> This wasn’t the only known error attributed to software provided by Dominion Voting Systems. In hotly contested Georgia, two counties had to extend their voting deadlines to accommodate for delays produced by a last-minute software update. This was called “unprecedented” by local election officials. According to POLITICO:
> XXXXXXXXXXXX​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man Took A Deep Dive Into Dominion Voting Systems And Offered Alleged Proof Of Election Hack
> 
> 
> Opinion On Wednesday and Thursday, President Trump teased in a tweet that the Dominion systems were used to steal the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conservativeus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ BREAKING HUGE: Another System ''Glitch" Captured Live on CNN on Election Night - 20,000 Votes Swapped from Trump to Biden (Video) ] and I decided to do some digging of my own, into a more reputable source that can verify that the glitch was indeed real, and that it affected the votes, instead of it being just a display glitch on that news channel. So I went digging into the Edison data [ https://static01.nyt.com/elections-...0-11-03/race-page/pennsylvania/president.json] and I found this damning evidence [ https://i.maga.host/RNPN3Oz.png ]. As can be seen in the image, only 54 votes were added, but the ratio changed in Biden’s favor by a whole 0.6%! This is proof that not only did the glitch happen, but it doesn’t seem to have been reverted at all.


That is not evidence of Trump votes being given to Biden. That is evidence that Edison Research didn't feed the right numbers to CNN.


----------



## Doc7505

Moonglow said:


> Speaking to Newsmax, Chairman Trainor said, “_Despite winning a court order which allows the Trump campaign to send observers to watch ballot counting in Pennsylvania from six feet away ballot watchers ‘have not been allowed into the polling locations in a meaningful way_.’”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yet we have this in reality and in real time happening in a court case with a real judge...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pennsylvania Supreme Court agreed Monday to take up a case brought by President Trump’s campaign claiming election observers in Philadelphia weren’t allowed to watch ballot counting from a close enough distance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania High Court to Hear Trump Suit Over Election Observers
> 
> 
> The Pennsylvania Supreme Court agreed Monday to take up a case brought by President Trump’s campaign claiming election observers in Philadelphia weren’t allowed to watch ballot counting from a close enough distance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.courthousenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which means there were observers they just wanted to be closer...Why do these people lie when they know they can be exposed for their lying?
Click to expand...



Hmm...., remember when you were whinging about Diebold voting machines....






						Diebold Indicted: Its spectre still haunts Ohio elections | ColumbusFreePress.com
					

Diebold: the controversial manufacturer of voting and ATM machines, whose name conjures up the demons of Ohio’s 2004 presidential election irregularities, is now finally under indictment for a “worldwide pattern of criminal conduct.” Federal prosecutors filed charges against Diebold, Inc. on...




					columbusfreepress.com
				



​


----------



## Doc7505

Faun said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dominion Voting Systems: The company at the center of Michigan and Georgia voting ‘glitches’
> 
> 
> The same company that reported glitches with software updates in contested polling locations in Georgia is also behind the software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noqreport.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far everything we've seen about Dominion Voting Systems seems to be worth attention.
> This wasn’t the only known error attributed to software provided by Dominion Voting Systems. In hotly contested Georgia, two counties had to extend their voting deadlines to accommodate for delays produced by a last-minute software update. This was called “unprecedented” by local election officials. According to POLITICO:
> XXXXXXXXXXXX​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man Took A Deep Dive Into Dominion Voting Systems And Offered Alleged Proof Of Election Hack
> 
> 
> Opinion On Wednesday and Thursday, President Trump teased in a tweet that the Dominion systems were used to steal the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conservativeus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ BREAKING HUGE: Another System ''Glitch" Captured Live on CNN on Election Night - 20,000 Votes Swapped from Trump to Biden (Video) ] and I decided to do some digging of my own, into a more reputable source that can verify that the glitch was indeed real, and that it affected the votes, instead of it being just a display glitch on that news channel. So I went digging into the Edison data [ https://static01.nyt.com/elections-...0-11-03/race-page/pennsylvania/president.json] and I found this damning evidence [ https://i.maga.host/RNPN3Oz.png ]. As can be seen in the image, only 54 votes were added, but the ratio changed in Biden’s favor by a whole 0.6%! This is proof that not only did the glitch happen, but it doesn’t seem to have been reverted at all.
> 
> 
> 
> That is not evidence of Trump votes being given to Biden. That is evidence that Edison Research didn't feed the right numbers to CNN.
Click to expand...


~~~~~~




__





						Edison Research
					

Edison Research conducts market research and exit polling, providing strategic information for businesses and media organizations worldwide.




					www.edisonresearch.com


----------



## beagle9

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Clearly, if this election should by any chance go to the Left, the consequences will be severe.
> 
> They made no qualms about stealing the election, taking your guns or turning America into a Socialist nightmare.
> 
> When do you decide to fight?  When they finally kick down your door?


We like to do things the legal way, otherwise instead of the illegal ways in which the Democrats have gravitated to over the years. Yeah they might come and knock down my door, but they won't like what's waiting on the other side.


----------



## Mac-7

I wish we could source bot sides of the story from the lib news media so that the bidenites could not so easily ignore info they dont like

but the lib news media only engages in happy talk about “president elect” biden


----------



## beagle9

DrLove said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Thomson said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are still waiting for the PROOF...Few legal wins so far as Trump team hunts for proof of fraud
> 
> 
> 
> We know that the recounts will take a couple of weeks and the election is not official until next month so it's like there is no tomorrow. In the meantime we can expect silence from Trump and that is the gift...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Six days of sweet silence now, and I'll be just fine if I never hear the sound of his voice again.
Click to expand...

Couldn't take the truth when he told it eh ???


----------



## beagle9

Mac-7 said:


> I wish we could source bot sides of the story from the lib news media so that the bidenites could not so easily ignore info they dont like
> 
> but the lib news media only engages in happy talk about “president elect” biden


It's a sickening thing.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Freedom or oppression?
What will it be?


----------



## DrLove

beagle9 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Thomson said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are still waiting for the PROOF...Few legal wins so far as Trump team hunts for proof of fraud
> 
> 
> 
> We know that the recounts will take a couple of weeks and the election is not official until next month so it's like there is no tomorrow. In the meantime we can expect silence from Trump and that is the gift...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Six days of sweet silence now, and I'll be just fine if I never hear the sound of his voice again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Couldn't take the truth when he told it eh ???
Click to expand...


Truth? Your Donald??


----------



## DrLove

BasicHumanUnit said:


> View attachment 415190
> 
> Freedom or oppression?
> What will it be?



If your idea of "freedom" is Donald Trump, then you should move to Russia, Turkey or Hungary and revel in the freedom!


----------



## dblack

Mac1958 said:


> "News Punch" sourcing "Newsmax".
> 
> Okay.



People will believe any goddamned thing if they want to bad enough.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

DrLove said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 415190
> 
> Freedom or oppression?
> What will it be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your idea of "freedom" is Donald Trump, then you should move to Russia, Turkey or Hungary and revel in the freedom!
Click to expand...


Trump or no Trump......my idea of freedom is adherence to the US Constitution
Not trampling of it and censorship of certain voices.

The left has no place for equity, honesty or fairness..... so there ya go

But in spite of the vast inequity and abuse to the Right, you may just be in luck.....



BrokeLoser said:


> Easy now...I side with Conservatives, I vote with Conservatives BUT they are the most nutless, spinless, big mouth pieces of shit that ever were. Come on man...they didn’t have the balls to keep heterosexual white Christians cool in a nation founded, built, run and funded by heterosexual white Christians. The Left has owned their sackless asses for decades....Sad but true.


----------



## Faun

Doc7505 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dominion Voting Systems: The company at the center of Michigan and Georgia voting ‘glitches’
> 
> 
> The same company that reported glitches with software updates in contested polling locations in Georgia is also behind the software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noqreport.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far everything we've seen about Dominion Voting Systems seems to be worth attention.
> This wasn’t the only known error attributed to software provided by Dominion Voting Systems. In hotly contested Georgia, two counties had to extend their voting deadlines to accommodate for delays produced by a last-minute software update. This was called “unprecedented” by local election officials. According to POLITICO:
> XXXXXXXXXXXX​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man Took A Deep Dive Into Dominion Voting Systems And Offered Alleged Proof Of Election Hack
> 
> 
> Opinion On Wednesday and Thursday, President Trump teased in a tweet that the Dominion systems were used to steal the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conservativeus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ BREAKING HUGE: Another System ''Glitch" Captured Live on CNN on Election Night - 20,000 Votes Swapped from Trump to Biden (Video) ] and I decided to do some digging of my own, into a more reputable source that can verify that the glitch was indeed real, and that it affected the votes, instead of it being just a display glitch on that news channel. So I went digging into the Edison data [ https://static01.nyt.com/elections-...0-11-03/race-page/pennsylvania/president.json] and I found this damning evidence [ https://i.maga.host/RNPN3Oz.png ]. As can be seen in the image, only 54 votes were added, but the ratio changed in Biden’s favor by a whole 0.6%! This is proof that not only did the glitch happen, but it doesn’t seem to have been reverted at all.
> 
> 
> 
> That is not evidence of Trump votes being given to Biden. That is evidence that Edison Research didn't feed the right numbers to CNN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edison Research
> 
> 
> Edison Research conducts market research and exit polling, providing strategic information for businesses and media organizations worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.edisonresearch.com
Click to expand...

So?


----------



## Quasar44

It’s the biggest fraud in World History


----------



## Quasar44

Moonglow said:


> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would this person stick his neck out for an outcome that, if false, would come back to castrate him?
> 
> If he makes this claim, he will be destroyed by the Left. To make this statement, he must believe Trump is in the right and will prevail. It would be the only scenario that saves his arse.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is busting his balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well this has to be about the stupidest answer possible, Trump bullies this man into slapping the Left? So he is more afraid of a drowning POTUS than he is of the Godless, burn, loot, and riot murderous Left? LOL
> 
> Yeah sure, okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just depends what yer future suck-up plans be.
Click to expand...

USA won’t be taken over by self hating white atheist and Jewish Bolsheviks


----------



## Crepitus

ChemEngineer said:


> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com


A tRumpling parrots tRump?

What a surprise.


----------



## ChemEngineer

Cecilie1200 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "News Punch" sourcing "Newsmax".
> 
> Okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your position is that, because you don't like the source reporting on it, he didn't actually say any of it?  The videotape of him saying it was completely faked?
Click to expand...


A fellow, who not surprisingly happens to be a retired teacher, would only reply "All lies and propaganda" whenever I gave him irrefutable evidence of Democrat criminality, lies, abuses of power, and anti-American conduct and rhetoric.   These people can only attack the messenger when they refuse even to listen to messages which differ from what their handlers tell them.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Anyone else notice how often Trump haters have Satanic, Childish, or 3rd grade Avatars?

It's a reflection of their mental depravity


----------



## ChemEngineer

Cecilie1200 said:


> The ultimate result of shielding men from the effects of folly is to fill the world with fools. - Herbert Spencer



*No one is more hated than he who speaks  the truth. - Plato

The history of government management of money has, except for a few short happy periods, been one of incessant fraud and deception. -- economist Fredrich August von Hayek (1899-1992)

It is hard to imagine a more stupid or dangerous way of making decisions than putting those decisions in the hands of people who pay no price for being wrong. - Thomas Sowell

The most refreshing thing you find in government is competence, because it is so rare. - Senator Daniel Patrick Moynihan


When plunder becomes a way of life for a group of men living together in society, they create for themselves in the course of time a legal system that authorizes it and a moral code that glorifies it.” French economist and statesman Frederic Bastiat (1801-1850)*

Plunder exactly describes Joe Biden with his evil spawn, Hunter.
Plunder exactly describes Hillary and Bill Clinton with their Clinton Charitable (sick) Foundation, which raked in $140,000,000 from Russia in return for the purchase of 20% of America's uranium.
Plunder exactly describes Barack and Butch Obama, who raked the public over the coals even before his elevation to the U.S. Senate and presidency.  
Plunder exactly describes Al Gore who lies for millions and sells books filled with lies to the gullible and frightened.  Even the Unabomber had a well worn copy of Gore's book in his rathole cabin when he was arrested for murdering people with package bombs.

"I was standing on the bow of a ship anchored (sic) in the Aral Sea, fifty miles from any water." - Al Gore, who flies around the world, ordering others NOT to drive or use any evil fossil fuel

Nota bene:  Ships are not "anchored" when they are sitting on dirt.  

Gore flunked out of Vanderbilt Divinity School and now lives close to the ocean, as he lectures everyone on the rising sea level.  But then so do the Obamas.


----------



## Leo123

Mac1958 said:


> "News Punch" sourcing "Newsmax".
> 
> Okay.


Probably more reliable than the MSM.


----------



## ChemEngineer

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Anyone else notice how often Trump haters have Satanic, Childish, or 3rd grade Avatars?
> 
> It's a reflection of their mental depravity



Violation of God's Commandments are the direct orders of the Democrat Party - the party of evil, the party of hate.

*1. Thou shalt not covet.*
Democrats covet relentlessly.  They demand more taxes, more socialism, more welfare, reparations,  you name it. Covetousness is one of their metiers.
*2.  Thou shalt not bear false witness against your neighbor. *
Democrats endlessly smear Republicans as "racists" - a bald-faced and malicious, destructive, deadly lie.
They endlessly smear Republicans as "fascist" and "Nazis"- also a bald-faced lie.  The Nazis were the socialist (left-wing) party of Germany.  Read about how enamored Democrat leaders were of Adolf Hitler and Benito Mussolini in Liberal Fascism, by Jonah Goldberg.  Contact me and I will forward you my notes from this informative book showing liberal fascism.
*3. Thou shalt not kill.*
Democrats have a litmus test for all Supreme Court nominees.  Will you protect the ongoing murder of innocent, unborn babies.
*4.  Thou shalt not steal.*
Hunter and Joe exemplify the treacherous theft of Democrats. So too do public education, Planned Parenthood, PBS, and "the arts."









						(no title)
					






					TheEducationFraud.wordpress.com
				









						Hundreds of millions of dollars squandered
					






					WhenCrapIsArt.blogspot.com


----------



## iceberg

DrLove said:


> Donald's handpicked stooge at the FEC claims fraud?
> Well that settles it!


hillary says russia helped trump
well that settles it!!!

sigh.


----------



## ChemEngineer

Blues Lifer said:


> hillary says russia helped trump
> well that settles it!!!
> 
> sigh.



"Hillary has a 96% chance of winning the 2016 Presidential Election." - Fake News Across America
*
That did NOT settle it, did it.







*


----------



## Rye Catcher

ChemEngineer said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultimate result of shielding men from the effects of folly is to fill the world with fools. - Herbert Spencer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No one is more hated than he who speaks  the truth. - Plato
> 
> The history of government management of money has, except for a few short happy periods, been one of incessant fraud and deception. -- economist Fredrich August von Hayek (1899-1992)
> 
> It is hard to imagine a more stupid or dangerous way of making decisions than putting those decisions in the hands of people who pay no price for being wrong. - Thomas Sowell
> 
> The most refreshing thing you find in government is competence, because it is so rare. - Senator Daniel Patrick Moynihan
> 
> 
> When plunder becomes a way of life for a group of men living together in society, they create for themselves in the course of time a legal system that authorizes it and a moral code that glorifies it.” French economist and statesman Frederic Bastiat (1801-1850)*
> 
> Plunder exactly describes Joe Biden with his evil spawn, Hunter.
> Plunder exactly describes Hillary and Bill Clinton with their Clinton Charitable (sick) Foundation, which raked in $140,000,000 from Russia in return for the purchase of 20% of America's uranium.
> Plunder exactly describes Barack and Butch Obama, who raked the public over the coals even before his elevation to the U.S. Senate and presidency.
> Plunder exactly describes Al Gore who lies for millions and sells books filled with lies to the gullible and frightened.  Even the Unabomber had a well worn copy of Gore's book in his rathole cabin when he was arrested for murdering people with package bombs.
> 
> "I was standing on the bow of a ship anchored (sic) in the Aral Sea, fifty miles from any water." - Al Gore, who flies around the world, ordering others NOT to drive or use any evil fossil fuel
> 
> Nota bene:  Ships are not "anchored" when they are sitting on dirt.
> 
> Gore flunked out of Vanderbilt Divinity School and now lives close to the ocean, as he lectures everyone on the rising sea level.  But then so do the Obamas.
Click to expand...


Anyone else whose character you want to attack?  Seems you have forgotten the dead and infected Americans, and those who everyday are testing positive and/or being hospitalized and those who die every few minutes (oh, I'm sure you believe these statistic are a hoax) and you must believe Donald Trump is hated for telling the truth.


----------



## task0778

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Clearly, if this election should by any chance go to the Left, the consequences will be severe.



The consequences are going to be severe either way.  No matter how it turns out, half the country is going to think their vote was for nothing.  No matter what the courts rule, and no matter what the recounts are, a whole lot of people will have zero confidence in our election process.  And that ain't good.  No matter who gets sworn in come Jan 20, half the country is going to believe his presidency is illegitimate.


----------



## Missourian

The guy's just telling us what we already know.

The Democrats are attempting to hijack the election process and install a usurper into the office of president.

Biden, the Usurper and Thief will never be a legitimate president.


----------



## Rye Catcher

task0778 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, if this election should by any chance go to the Left, the consequences will be severe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The consequences are going to be severe either way.  No matter how it turns out, half the country is going to think their vote was for nothing.  No matter what the courts rule, and no matter what the recounts are, a whole lot of people will have zero confidence in our election process.  And that ain't good.  No matter who gets sworn in come Jan 20, half the country is going to believe his presidency is illegitimate.
Click to expand...


Possibly, but as more and more Republicans accept the fact that Democracy is being destroyed by Trump and his fellow travelers, we may come out of this election into the light.  We can only hope that the 70 million or so voters for Trump see the light sometime in the near future.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Missourian said:


> Biden, the Usurper and Thief will never be a legitimate president.



Correct
I wish that in this case, the Right was far more vocal and active and would put up vulgar statutes of Biden the way the left did on Trump.
These vulgar gestures, as bad as they are, convince millions of young people that the Right is bad and ugly.
it's a form of reinforcement used by Communists and marxists for ages.

By being so timid and quiet and non confrontational, the Right will has inadvertently handed tens of millions of young people over to the left without a fight.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Rye Catcher said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, if this election should by any chance go to the Left, the consequences will be severe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The consequences are going to be severe either way.  No matter how it turns out, half the country is going to think their vote was for nothing.  No matter what the courts rule, and no matter what the recounts are, a whole lot of people will have zero confidence in our election process.  And that ain't good.  No matter who gets sworn in come Jan 20, half the country is going to believe his presidency is illegitimate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly, but as more and more Republicans accept the fact that Democracy is being destroyed by Trump and his fellow travelers, we may come out of this election into the light.  We can only hope that the 70 million or so voters for Trump see the light sometime in the near future.
Click to expand...


The United States of America has NEVER been a Democracy.  it's part of what made it so great.
Yours are working feverishly to destroy that and install MOB RULE.
You have absolutely no clue how the Constitution protected your rights as well do you?    What astounding short shortsightedness on your part.

Clearly, the Left wants to shred the Constitution by confiscating firearms.    But you're ok with that one so no complaints.
Clearly the left censors the Right....but again, you're ok with that because your agenda is being propped up

Fools celebrate the loss of others rights, because it's only a matter of time until theirs are as well


----------



## Doc7505

DrLove said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 415190
> 
> Freedom or oppression?
> What will it be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your idea of "freedom" is Donald Trump, then you should move to Russia, Turkey or Hungary and revel in the freedom!
Click to expand...


~~~~~~
Hmm...., but you will accept Marxist Socialist ideology spewed by your PMS/DSA Democrat Leftist Commie comrades Like AOC, and her friends.....


----------



## DrLove

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, if this election should by any chance go to the Left, the consequences will be severe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The consequences are going to be severe either way.  No matter how it turns out, half the country is going to think their vote was for nothing.  No matter what the courts rule, and no matter what the recounts are, a whole lot of people will have zero confidence in our election process.  And that ain't good.  No matter who gets sworn in come Jan 20, half the country is going to believe his presidency is illegitimate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly, but as more and more Republicans accept the fact that Democracy is being destroyed by Trump and his fellow travelers, we may come out of this election into the light.  We can only hope that the 70 million or so voters for Trump see the light sometime in the near future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The United States of America has NEVER been a Democracy.  it's part of what made it so great.
> Yours are working feverishly to destroy that and install MOB RULE.
> You have absolutely no clue how the Constitution protected your rights as well do you?    What astounding short shortsightedness on your part.
> 
> Clearly, the Left wants to shred the Constitution by confiscating firearms.    But you're ok with that one so no complaints.
> Clearly the left censors the Right....but again, you're ok with that because your agenda is being propped up
> 
> Fools celebrate the loss of others rights, because it's only a matter of time until theirs are as well
Click to expand...


Not to worry - Uncle Joe ain't grabbin' yer damn guns.
Censorship? Trump believes the media are the "enemy of the people" ..
He'd lock up or kill journalists who disagree with him if he could and you know it  -
Very Stalin or Putinesque wouldn't you say?


----------



## Peace

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Clearly, if this election should by any chance go to the Left, the consequences will be severe.
> 
> They made no qualms about stealing the election, taking your guns or turning America into a Socialist nightmare.
> 
> When do you decide to fight?  When they finally kick down your door?



Wasn’t that said when Obama was President?

So it already happened, right?

or

Was it when Bill Clinton was President?


----------



## Faun

Doc7505 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 415190
> 
> Freedom or oppression?
> What will it be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your idea of "freedom" is Donald Trump, then you should move to Russia, Turkey or Hungary and revel in the freedom!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~
> Hmm...., but you will accept Marxist Socialist ideology spewed by your PMS/DSA Democrat Leftist Commie comrades Like AOC, and her friends.....
Click to expand...


----------



## dblack

Rye Catcher said:


> We can only hope that the 70 million or so voters for Trump see the light sometime in the near future.



No, we can also hope that Democrats will pause to consider why 70 million people would rather vote for an unhinged assclown, than to give in to the Democrat's agenda. And then maybe adjust their agenda so isn't offensive to half the country.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

ChemEngineer said:


> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.



He's wrong.



> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.



Not really.  Everybody is just kind of laughing at you guys.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

dblack said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can only hope that the 70 million or so voters for Trump see the light sometime in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we can also hope that Democrats will pause to consider why 70 million people would rather vote for an unhinged assclown, than to give in to the Democrat's agenda. And then maybe adjust their agenda so isn't offensive to half the country.
Click to expand...


You're asking ideologues to engage in critical thinking.  Good luck with that.


----------



## WEATHER53

Panicking libs flailing as supreme authority putting the lockdown on Biden “win”


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.  Everybody is just kind of laughing at you guys.
Click to expand...


You said in 2016 Trump had no chance, leading into 2020 you repeated...until election day you posted maybe you were wrong...then around 10 PM all sorts of questionable things began happening. Now you're back to Trump has no chance.

Any reason you think you should be taken serious? 

Think hard


----------



## miketx

Ben Thomson said:


> We are still waiting for the PROOF...Few legal wins so far as Trump team hunts for proof of fraud


You vermin scum don't accept proof.


----------



## iceberg

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can only hope that the 70 million or so voters for Trump see the light sometime in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we can also hope that Democrats will pause to consider why 70 million people would rather vote for an unhinged assclown, than to give in to the Democrat's agenda. And then maybe adjust their agenda so isn't offensive to half the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're asking ideologues to engage in critical thinking.  Good luck with that.
Click to expand...

hard to engage in critical thinking when the other side says they are laughing at your actions. (see post above this one).

these days people listen only to find a break in conversation so they can talk. not to understand. not to perhaps change their own views. but to prove the other side wrong at all costs. i can't imagine a more dangerous mindset than one so closed it can't see their own actions are exactly the same as what they laugh at the other side for doing.

just different reasons and motivations. actions the same.

you want to think critically enough to engage in talks of situations and philosophies without assigning them to todays names and activities? i've yet to see people truly talk about the foundations of our rights and how to hold those above all else. we're far more concerned with taking the rights away because xyz123 that we do in fact invent the reasons why we do that and demonize the other side to justify our own inability to "critically think". we are far too busy trying to remove the rights from other people but cry foul when that same criteria is held to us.

i want our rights and equal footing maintained. i don't see the left after that goal. i see them say THIS PERSON is abusing them so they must be removed and 1 by 1 take down any opposition for whatever reason they can drum up that day.

that thinking critically?

it's not something we do today because we're far too busy reacting emotionally and that's pretty much the polar opposite now isn't it?

we got a lot of emotion to put down before *any* of us can start to pretend either side is thinking all too critically.


----------



## ChemEngineer

iceberg said:


> we got a lot of emotion to put down before *any* of us can start to pretend either side is thinking all too critically.



Don't put me into your emotional generalizations.  I think critically and have been doing so for many decades.  Everybody on either side is not all alike, however Leftists are FAR more emotional and dishonest than the right.  Our Founding Fathers were brilliant, righteous and brave men.  They are what would be called today "right wing religious extremists."
But this moniker by the Left is meant to be an insult.  The "extremism" is only relative to their socialist, welfare state, big government ignorance.






						Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome
					






					DemocratInsanity.blogspot.com
				









						Racist Liberals
					






					RacistLiberals.blogspot.com


----------



## iceberg

ChemEngineer said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> we got a lot of emotion to put down before *any* of us can start to pretend either side is thinking all too critically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't put me into your emotional generalizations.  I think critically and have been doing so for many decades.  Everybody on either side is not all alike, however Leftists are FAR more emotional and dishonest than the right.  Our Founding Fathers were brilliant, righteous and brave men.  They are what would be called today "right wing religious extremists."
> But this moniker by the Left is meant to be an insult.  The "extremism" is only relative to their socialist, welfare state, big government ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DemocratInsanity.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist Liberals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RacistLiberals.blogspot.com
Click to expand...

when generalizing, it's all that can be done. if people wish to step out and do it and engage in that type of a conversation with me, great. im in and would love it.

but its hard for me to buy neutral "critical thinking" from you (which is what critical thinking really must be - neutral) when you have "democratinsanity" and "RacistLiberals" as sources.


----------



## Agit8r

ChemEngineer said:


> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com



No one with an honest loyalty to this country gives any f~cks what any trump appointee thinks about anything. They are all worthless traitors for Russia.


----------



## ChemEngineer

Agit8r said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one with an honest loyalty to this country gives any f~cks what any trump appointee thinks about anything. They are all worthless traitors for Russia.
Click to expand...


Your hatefulness and vulgarity are typical of America-haters.
You are the latest Leftist addition to my Ignore List.  Like the others on it, you are unable to post without subtracting from the sum total of human knowledge and morality.

ciao brutto


----------



## Faun

ChemEngineer said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one with an honest loyalty to this country gives any f~cks what any trump appointee thinks about anything. They are all worthless traitors for Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your hatefulness and vulgarity are typical of America-haters.
> You are the latest Leftist addition to my Ignore List.  Like the others on it, you are unable to post without subtracting from the sum total of human knowledge and morality.
> 
> ciao brutto
Click to expand...

You Biden-hating rightards with your loony rightwing media, keep up the antics. You're all LOSERS! Sore losers! Stupid losers! Too dumb to even know that you're losing.


----------



## ChemEngineer




----------



## iceberg

Agit8r said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one with an honest loyalty to this country gives any f~cks what any trump appointee thinks about anything. They are all worthless traitors for Russia.
Click to expand...

3 years looking nothing found to support this RUSSIA claim. 

Yet you believe it. 

Not even 2 weeks since the election you refuse to allow your side the same examination ability.


----------



## Agit8r

ChemEngineer said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one with an honest loyalty to this country gives any f~cks what any trump appointee thinks about anything. They are all worthless traitors for Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your hatefulness and vulgarity are typical of America-haters.
> You are the latest Leftist addition to my Ignore List.  Like the others on it, you are unable to post without subtracting from the sum total of human knowledge and morality.
> 
> ciao brutto
Click to expand...


The idiocy of the far-right, thinking that the blatherings of a trump appointee is in any way relevant to what actually happened. Only the most rabid Kool-Aid drinkers could be fooled by anyone appointed by the Grifter in Chief


----------



## Turtlesoup

Rye Catcher said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, if this election should by any chance go to the Left, the consequences will be severe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The consequences are going to be severe either way.  No matter how it turns out, half the country is going to think their vote was for nothing.  No matter what the courts rule, and no matter what the recounts are, a whole lot of people will have zero confidence in our election process.  And that ain't good.  No matter who gets sworn in come Jan 20, half the country is going to believe his presidency is illegitimate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly, but as more and more Republicans accept the fact that Democracy is being destroyed by Trump and his fellow travelers, we may come out of this election into the light.  We can only hope that the 70 million or so voters for Trump see the light sometime in the near future.
Click to expand...

As more and more republicans?  WTH?   Hun, Trump got MORE votes this time than last time------

The dem propaganda arm, called the media, did all they could to get america to hate Trump but given the vote numbers----they failed miserably.   They only succeeding in saying the most weak minded and have ruin their own reputations in the process.


----------



## Agit8r

iceberg said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one with an honest loyalty to this country gives any f~cks what any trump appointee thinks about anything. They are all worthless traitors for Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 years looking nothing found to support this RUSSIA claim.
> 
> Yet you believe it.
> 
> Not even 2 weeks since the election you refuse to allow your side the same examination ability.
Click to expand...


Mueller confirmed it in no uncertain terms. Unfortunately he said it in big enough words that trumpfisti weren't able to catch on


----------



## Faun

ChemEngineer said:


> View attachment 415278


You know that's from QAnon, right?


----------



## iceberg

Agit8r said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one with an honest loyalty to this country gives any f~cks what any trump appointee thinks about anything. They are all worthless traitors for Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 years looking nothing found to support this RUSSIA claim.
> 
> Yet you believe it.
> 
> Not even 2 weeks since the election you refuse to allow your side the same examination ability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mueller confirmed it in no uncertain terms. Unfortunately he said it in big enough words that trumpfisti weren't able to catch on
> 
> View attachment 415284
Click to expand...

I rest my case.


----------



## Agit8r

iceberg said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one with an honest loyalty to this country gives any f~cks what any trump appointee thinks about anything. They are all worthless traitors for Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 years looking nothing found to support this RUSSIA claim.
> 
> Yet you believe it.
> 
> Not even 2 weeks since the election you refuse to allow your side the same examination ability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mueller confirmed it in no uncertain terms. Unfortunately he said it in big enough words that trumpfisti weren't able to catch on
> 
> View attachment 415284
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rest my case.
Click to expand...


 ^ Case in point


----------



## L.K.Eder

Quasar44 said:


> It’s the biggest fraud in World History


even bigger than the moon landing fakery?


----------



## iceberg

Agit8r said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one with an honest loyalty to this country gives any f~cks what any trump appointee thinks about anything. They are all worthless traitors for Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 years looking nothing found to support this RUSSIA claim.
> 
> Yet you believe it.
> 
> Not even 2 weeks since the election you refuse to allow your side the same examination ability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mueller confirmed it in no uncertain terms. Unfortunately he said it in big enough words that trumpfisti weren't able to catch on
> 
> View attachment 415284
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rest my case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ Case in point
Click to expand...

You still here? 

cute.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

DrLove said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, if this election should by any chance go to the Left, the consequences will be severe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The consequences are going to be severe either way.  No matter how it turns out, half the country is going to think their vote was for nothing.  No matter what the courts rule, and no matter what the recounts are, a whole lot of people will have zero confidence in our election process.  And that ain't good.  No matter who gets sworn in come Jan 20, half the country is going to believe his presidency is illegitimate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly, but as more and more Republicans accept the fact that Democracy is being destroyed by Trump and his fellow travelers, we may come out of this election into the light.  We can only hope that the 70 million or so voters for Trump see the light sometime in the near future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The United States of America has NEVER been a Democracy.  it's part of what made it so great.
> Yours are working feverishly to destroy that and install MOB RULE.
> You have absolutely no clue how the Constitution protected your rights as well do you?    What astounding short shortsightedness on your part.
> 
> Clearly, the Left wants to shred the Constitution by confiscating firearms.    But you're ok with that one so no complaints.
> Clearly the left censors the Right....but again, you're ok with that because your agenda is being propped up
> 
> Fools celebrate the loss of others rights, because it's only a matter of time until theirs are as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to worry - Uncle Joe ain't grabbin' yer damn guns.
> Censorship? Trump believes the media are the "enemy of the people" ..
> He'd lock up or kill journalists who disagree with him if he could and you know it  -
> Very Stalin or Putinesque wouldn't you say?
Click to expand...


Woulda shoulda coulda....HE DIDN'T

meanwhile....Facebook and Twitter DID Censor Trump and many on the Right

So you fooked your own face again.


----------



## xotoxi

Blues Lifer said:


> Why would this person stick his neck out for an outcome that, if false, would come back to castrate him?



Because he is part of the Trump administration, that has proven since Day #1 (“This was the largest audience ever to witness an inauguration, both in person and around the globe.”) that blatant, obvious lies are inconsequential.


----------



## LoneLaugher

The American people are close to moving from being mildly annoyed by the Trump failure to concede to be angry at the Trump failure to concede. 

Now would be a good time for you morons to choose another path.


----------



## Gary Lee

ChemEngineer said:


> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com





LoneLaugher said:


> The American people are close to moving from being mildly annoyed by the Trump failure to concede to be angry at the Trump failure to concede.
> 
> Now would be a good time for you morons to choose another path.


----------



## Doc7505

DrLove said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, if this election should by any chance go to the Left, the consequences will be severe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The consequences are going to be severe either way.  No matter how it turns out, half the country is going to think their vote was for nothing.  No matter what the courts rule, and no matter what the recounts are, a whole lot of people will have zero confidence in our election process.  And that ain't good.  No matter who gets sworn in come Jan 20, half the country is going to believe his presidency is illegitimate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly, but as more and more Republicans accept the fact that Democracy is being destroyed by Trump and his fellow travelers, we may come out of this election into the light.  We can only hope that the 70 million or so voters for Trump see the light sometime in the near future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The United States of America has NEVER been a Democracy.  it's part of what made it so great.
> Yours are working feverishly to destroy that and install MOB RULE.
> You have absolutely no clue how the Constitution protected your rights as well do you?    What astounding short shortsightedness on your part.
> 
> Clearly, the Left wants to shred the Constitution by confiscating firearms.    But you're ok with that one so no complaints.
> Clearly the left censors the Right....but again, you're ok with that because your agenda is being propped up
> 
> Fools celebrate the loss of others rights, because it's only a matter of time until theirs are as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to worry - Uncle Joe ain't grabbin' yer damn guns.
> Censorship? Trump believes the media are the "enemy of the people" ..
> He'd lock up or kill journalists who disagree with him if he could and you know it  -
> Very Stalin or Putinesque wouldn't you say?
Click to expand...



But he didn't lock up any journalists neither did he tap journalists he suspected as did Obama..


----------



## Eric Stratton

LoneLaugher said:


> The American people are close to moving from being mildly annoyed by the Trump failure to concede to be angry at the Trump failure to concede.
> 
> Now would be a good time for you morons to choose another path.


Are you naive enough to believe Biden/Harris/Sanders/Warren/AOC/Omar care about you?  They only care about keeping you on the plantation to which you blindly oblige.


----------



## Eric Stratton

LoneLaugher said:


> The American people are close to moving from being mildly annoyed by the Trump failure to concede to be angry at the Trump failure to concede.
> 
> Now would be a good time for you morons to choose another path.


Did you ever take another path from the dossier and Russian's behind every voting booth in 2016?


----------



## San Souci

ChemEngineer said:


> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com


As long as they stay in Dem cities ,let them smoke each other. NHI.


----------



## San Souci

LoneLaugher said:


> The American people are close to moving from being mildly annoyed by the Trump failure to concede to be angry at the Trump failure to concede.
> 
> Now would be a good time for you morons to choose another path.


Just when did the fuckin' DEMOCRATS concede the 2016 Election? How about you goddam commies choose another path. I am not annoyed at all. I want 72 Million Trump voters to show Biden the same courtesy that filthy Dems showed Trump.


----------



## Eric Stratton

San Souci said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American people are close to moving from being mildly annoyed by the Trump failure to concede to be angry at the Trump failure to concede.
> 
> Now would be a good time for you morons to choose another path.
> 
> 
> 
> Just when did the fuckin' DEMOCRATS concede the 2016 Election? How about you goddam commies choose another path. I am not annoyed at all. I want 72 Million Trump voters to show Biden the same courtesy that filthy Dems showed Trump.
Click to expand...

Well said.  Bravo.


----------



## watchingfromafar

*"This election is illegitimate" - US Election Commission Chairman*

So said the spider to the fly----


----------



## watchingfromafar

San Souci said:


> Just when did the fuckin' DEMOCRATS concede the 2016 Election? How about you goddam commies



Ya, I agree-- How about those goddam commies who pay you to post here !!!!!
As a friend I must tell you OH Wise One; , I heard on the grape vine the FBI has you on their watch list.
-


----------



## beagle9

DrLove said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Thomson said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are still waiting for the PROOF...Few legal wins so far as Trump team hunts for proof of fraud
> 
> 
> 
> We know that the recounts will take a couple of weeks and the election is not official until next month so it's like there is no tomorrow. In the meantime we can expect silence from Trump and that is the gift...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Six days of sweet silence now, and I'll be just fine if I never hear the sound of his voice again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Couldn't take the truth when he told it eh ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth? Your Donald??
Click to expand...

In comparison to the race baiting, lying, quid pro quo Briben, I'd say you lose this one.


----------



## beagle9

watchingfromafar said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just when did the fuckin' DEMOCRATS concede the 2016 Election? How about you goddam commies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, I agree-- How about those goddam commies who pay you to post here !!!!!
> As a friend I must tell you OH Wise One; , I heard on the grape vine the FBI has you on their watch list.
> -
Click to expand...

Spying on American citizens again ??? Who'd a thunk it.


----------



## WEATHER53

iceberg said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one with an honest loyalty to this country gives any f~cks what any trump appointee thinks about anything. They are all worthless traitors for Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 years looking nothing found to support this RUSSIA claim.
> 
> Yet you believe it.
> 
> Not even 2 weeks since the election you refuse to allow your side the same examination ability.
Click to expand...

Because there is something real here


----------



## ChemEngineer

xotoxi said:


> Because he is part of the Trump administration, that has proven since Day #1 (“This was the largest audience ever to witness an inauguration, both in person and around the globe.”) that blatant, obvious lies are inconsequential.



Let me help you.  God knows you need it.
1.  SO WHAT if it was not the largest audience!  So WHAT!
Who was harmed?  Nobody.
Here's a thought.  Perhaps one of Trump's staff members TOLD him it was the largest audience.  He wasn't necessarily lying.  He was stating what he BELIEVED to be true, UNLIKE Norma McCorvey who
2.  Testified under penalty of perjury that she "had been raped".
She was not.  It was a bald faced lie that has resulted in the butchery of 90,000,000 unborn babies as a result of her very real and deadly lie.

Do you get it now? 

Other malicious and deadly lies by you Democrats include:
"you're racists"
"you're fascists"
"you're stupid"
"you're anti-scientific"






						Racist Liberals
					






					RacistLiberals.blogspot.com
				











						Bidenisms - Racism, ignorance, lies and incompetence
					






					Bidenisms.blogspot.com
				








						Hateful Hillary
					






					HatefulHillary.blogspot.com
				




Your lies kill thousands every year, in Chicago, in St. Louis, in Washington, D.C. and New York City and Los Angeles.

Now to my Ignore List you go with the other vile Leftists.
ciao brutto


----------



## LoneLaugher

San Souci said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American people are close to moving from being mildly annoyed by the Trump failure to concede to be angry at the Trump failure to concede.
> 
> Now would be a good time for you morons to choose another path.
> 
> 
> 
> Just when did the fuckin' DEMOCRATS concede the 2016 Election? How about you goddam commies choose another path. I am not annoyed at all. I want 72 Million Trump voters to show Biden the same courtesy that filthy Dems showed Trump.
Click to expand...


On election night. Bitch.


----------



## ChemEngineer

[QUOTE="LoneLaugher, post: 25911662, member: 32973"

On election night. Bitch.
[/QUOTE]

That you are permitted to spew your hateful, vulgar venom unimpeded by "moderators" (sic) such as DontTazMeBro speaks volumes about this cesspool.   You're sickening.


----------



## San Souci

LoneLaugher said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American people are close to moving from being mildly annoyed by the Trump failure to concede to be angry at the Trump failure to concede.
> 
> Now would be a good time for you morons to choose another path.
> 
> 
> 
> Just when did the fuckin' DEMOCRATS concede the 2016 Election? How about you goddam commies choose another path. I am not annoyed at all. I want 72 Million Trump voters to show Biden the same courtesy that filthy Dems showed Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On election night. Bitch.
Click to expand...

Liar. They NEVER gave up. Do you forget the Re-Counts? The phony Russia crap? Impeachment over a Phone call? BLAMING Trump for Covid? All Democrats are rancid traitors.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

San Souci said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American people are close to moving from being mildly annoyed by the Trump failure to concede to be angry at the Trump failure to concede.
> 
> Now would be a good time for you morons to choose another path.
> 
> 
> 
> Just when did the fuckin' DEMOCRATS concede the 2016 Election? How about you goddam commies choose another path. I am not annoyed at all. I want 72 Million Trump voters to show Biden the same courtesy that filthy Dems showed Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On election night. Bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. They NEVER gave up. Do you forget the Re-Counts? The phony Russia crap? Impeachment over a Phone call? BLAMING Trump for Covid? All Democrats are rancid traitors.
Click to expand...


----------



## LoneLaugher

San Souci said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American people are close to moving from being mildly annoyed by the Trump failure to concede to be angry at the Trump failure to concede.
> 
> Now would be a good time for you morons to choose another path.
> 
> 
> 
> Just when did the fuckin' DEMOCRATS concede the 2016 Election? How about you goddam commies choose another path. I am not annoyed at all. I want 72 Million Trump voters to show Biden the same courtesy that filthy Dems showed Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On election night. Bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. They NEVER gave up. Do you forget the Re-Counts? The phony Russia crap? Impeachment over a Phone call? BLAMING Trump for Covid? All Democrats are rancid traitors.
Click to expand...


Clinton conceded on election night. You’re a moron.


----------



## Quasar44

L.K.Eder said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s the biggest fraud in World History
> 
> 
> 
> even bigger than the moon landing fakery?
Click to expand...

Moon landing  was real


----------



## Quasar44

2020 election - The day America is dead !!
You morons lost your entire democracy to atheist and fake Jewish tech giant pirates and Soviet media Complex


----------



## San Souci

Daryl Hunt said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American people are close to moving from being mildly annoyed by the Trump failure to concede to be angry at the Trump failure to concede.
> 
> Now would be a good time for you morons to choose another path.
> 
> 
> 
> Just when did the fuckin' DEMOCRATS concede the 2016 Election? How about you goddam commies choose another path. I am not annoyed at all. I want 72 Million Trump voters to show Biden the same courtesy that filthy Dems showed Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On election night. Bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. They NEVER gave up. Do you forget the Re-Counts? The phony Russia crap? Impeachment over a Phone call? BLAMING Trump for Covid? All Democrats are rancid traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Impeach Biden 2022.


----------



## San Souci

LoneLaugher said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American people are close to moving from being mildly annoyed by the Trump failure to concede to be angry at the Trump failure to concede.
> 
> Now would be a good time for you morons to choose another path.
> 
> 
> 
> Just when did the fuckin' DEMOCRATS concede the 2016 Election? How about you goddam commies choose another path. I am not annoyed at all. I want 72 Million Trump voters to show Biden the same courtesy that filthy Dems showed Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On election night. Bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. They NEVER gave up. Do you forget the Re-Counts? The phony Russia crap? Impeachment over a Phone call? BLAMING Trump for Covid? All Democrats are rancid traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton conceded on election night. You’re a moron.
Click to expand...

No. The Bitch never conceeded. Those "Jill Stein" recounts were funded by HITLERY. After 4 years of trying to make Trump quit, you stupid Communists finally figured how to cheat an election. Just change the RULES.


----------



## BoSoxGal

ChemEngineer said:


> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com


Bwahahaha!



> Chairman Trainor, an old school gunslinger from Texas *appointed by Trump*



He’s a sycophant and not at all an experienced election official. His words mean nothing.

Over a dozen suits already tossed and many more will be, because there isn’t evidence of any large scale fraud. If anything, the scrutiny from a skeptical public due to 5 years of Trump’s lies made all election officials take extra precautions and this is probably the fairest and freest from fraud election in modern American history.

Y’all need to get over this. Here’s a reminder of the behavior of the last 12 years. It’s not a good look.


----------



## justinacolmena

DrLove said:


> Six days of sweet silence now, and I'll be just fine if I never hear the sound of his voice again.


Don't be so quick to slice the President's gullet there, doc! Don't you think the GENERALS have their orders after all that shake-up at the Pentagon? Don't think Trump is being silent just because the Mainstream Media aren't repeating his words for your edification.


----------



## BoSoxGal

ChemEngineer said:


> Our Founding Fathers were brilliant, righteous and brave men. * They are what would be called today "right wing religious extremists."*


Someone is apparently clueless about American history.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Doc7505 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 415190
> 
> Freedom or oppression?
> What will it be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your idea of "freedom" is Donald Trump, then you should move to Russia, Turkey or Hungary and revel in the freedom!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~
> Hmm...., but you will accept Marxist Socialist ideology spewed by your PMS/DSA Democrat Leftist Commie comrades Like AOC, and her friends.....
Click to expand...


How much propaganda do you consume daily?  The only thing we have to fear, is trumpism.


----------



## DrLove

BasicHumanUnit said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, if this election should by any chance go to the Left, the consequences will be severe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The consequences are going to be severe either way.  No matter how it turns out, half the country is going to think their vote was for nothing.  No matter what the courts rule, and no matter what the recounts are, a whole lot of people will have zero confidence in our election process.  And that ain't good.  No matter who gets sworn in come Jan 20, half the country is going to believe his presidency is illegitimate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly, but as more and more Republicans accept the fact that Democracy is being destroyed by Trump and his fellow travelers, we may come out of this election into the light.  We can only hope that the 70 million or so voters for Trump see the light sometime in the near future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The United States of America has NEVER been a Democracy.  it's part of what made it so great.
> Yours are working feverishly to destroy that and install MOB RULE.
> You have absolutely no clue how the Constitution protected your rights as well do you?    What astounding short shortsightedness on your part.
> 
> Clearly, the Left wants to shred the Constitution by confiscating firearms.    But you're ok with that one so no complaints.
> Clearly the left censors the Right....but again, you're ok with that because your agenda is being propped up
> 
> Fools celebrate the loss of others rights, because it's only a matter of time until theirs are as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to worry - Uncle Joe ain't grabbin' yer damn guns.
> Censorship? Trump believes the media are the "enemy of the people" ..
> He'd lock up or kill journalists who disagree with him if he could and you know it  -
> Very Stalin or Putinesque wouldn't you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Woulda shoulda coulda....HE DIDN'T
> 
> meanwhile....Facebook and Twitter DID Censor Trump and many on the Right
> 
> So you fooked your own face again.
Click to expand...


Too bad Facebook didn’t censor Putin in 2016. We’d likely have avoided the Dotard and saved hundreds of thousands of lives in the process.


----------



## Mac-7

BoSoxGal said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chairman Trainor, an old school gunslinger from Texas *appointed by Trump*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He’s a sycophant and not at all an experienced election official. His words mean nothing.
> 
> Over a dozen suits already tossed and many more will be, because there isn’t evidence of any large scale fraud. If anything, the scrutiny from a skeptical public due to 5 years of Trump’s lies made all election officials take extra precautions and this is probably the fairest and freest from fraud election in modern American history.
> 
> Y’all need to get over this. Here’s a reminder of the behavior of the last 12 years. It’s not a good look.View attachment 415443
Click to expand...

Re: your cartoon.

its true that many conservatives questioned Obamas citizenship and still question his loyslity to the United States

republican candidates routinely get cheated by voter fraud in every election

sometimes they are local elections, sometimes for seats in congress, and this year the biggest theft since kennedy in 1960 for president

I personally have had enough of voter fraud


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Mac-7 said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chairman Trainor, an old school gunslinger from Texas *appointed by Trump*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He’s a sycophant and not at all an experienced election official. His words mean nothing.
> 
> Over a dozen suits already tossed and many more will be, because there isn’t evidence of any large scale fraud. If anything, the scrutiny from a skeptical public due to 5 years of Trump’s lies made all election officials take extra precautions and this is probably the fairest and freest from fraud election in modern American history.
> 
> Y’all need to get over this. Here’s a reminder of the behavior of the last 12 years. It’s not a good look.View attachment 415443
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Re: your cartoon.
> 
> its true that many conservatives questioned Obamas citizenship and still question his loyslity to the United States
> 
> republican candidates routinely get cheated by voter fraud in every election
> 
> sometimes they are local elections, sometimes for seats in congress, and this year the biggest theft since kennedy in 1960 for president
> 
> I personally have had enough of voter fraud
Click to expand...

Kennedy paid a big price for the 1960 fraud election. If he could do it over again, think Kennedy would have cheated? Lol


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

DrLove said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, if this election should by any chance go to the Left, the consequences will be severe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The consequences are going to be severe either way.  No matter how it turns out, half the country is going to think their vote was for nothing.  No matter what the courts rule, and no matter what the recounts are, a whole lot of people will have zero confidence in our election process.  And that ain't good.  No matter who gets sworn in come Jan 20, half the country is going to believe his presidency is illegitimate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly, but as more and more Republicans accept the fact that Democracy is being destroyed by Trump and his fellow travelers, we may come out of this election into the light.  We can only hope that the 70 million or so voters for Trump see the light sometime in the near future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The United States of America has NEVER been a Democracy.  it's part of what made it so great.
> Yours are working feverishly to destroy that and install MOB RULE.
> You have absolutely no clue how the Constitution protected your rights as well do you?    What astounding short shortsightedness on your part.
> 
> Clearly, the Left wants to shred the Constitution by confiscating firearms.    But you're ok with that one so no complaints.
> Clearly the left censors the Right....but again, you're ok with that because your agenda is being propped up
> 
> Fools celebrate the loss of others rights, because it's only a matter of time until theirs are as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to worry - Uncle Joe ain't grabbin' yer damn guns.
> Censorship? Trump believes the media are the "enemy of the people" ..
> He'd lock up or kill journalists who disagree with him if he could and you know it  -
> Very Stalin or Putinesque wouldn't you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Woulda shoulda coulda....HE DIDN'T
> 
> meanwhile....Facebook and Twitter DID Censor Trump and many on the Right
> 
> So you fooked your own face again.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad Facebook didn’t censor Putin in 2016. We’d likely have avoided the Dotard and saved hundreds of thousands of lives in the process.
Click to expand...

LOL! I wouldn't believe a word out of your mouth, even if your tongue was notarized.


----------



## Mac-7

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chairman Trainor, an old school gunslinger from Texas *appointed by Trump*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He’s a sycophant and not at all an experienced election official. His words mean nothing.
> 
> Over a dozen suits already tossed and many more will be, because there isn’t evidence of any large scale fraud. If anything, the scrutiny from a skeptical public due to 5 years of Trump’s lies made all election officials take extra precautions and this is probably the fairest and freest from fraud election in modern American history.
> 
> Y’all need to get over this. Here’s a reminder of the behavior of the last 12 years. It’s not a good look.View attachment 415443
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Re: your cartoon.
> 
> its true that many conservatives questioned Obamas citizenship and still question his loyslity to the United States
> 
> republican candidates routinely get cheated by voter fraud in every election
> 
> sometimes they are local elections, sometimes for seats in congress, and this year the biggest theft since kennedy in 1960 for president
> 
> I personally have had enough of voter fraud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kennedy paid a big price for the 1960 fraud election. If he could do it over again, think Kennedy would have cheated? Lol
Click to expand...

They certainly were open about it

kennedy was a charming guy and nixon was not

so the public sort of looked the other way then just as the corrupt lib news media is telling us to do now.


----------



## ChemEngineer

Persistence Of Memory said:


> LOL! I wouldn't believe a word out of your mouth(DrLove(sic)), even if your tongue was notarized.



Everything a Leftist says is a lie including "a," "and," and "the."


----------



## ChemEngineer

BoSoxGal said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Founding Fathers were brilliant, righteous and brave men. * They are what would be called today "right wing religious extremists."*
> 
> 
> 
> Someone is apparently clueless about American history.
Click to expand...


Little girl, our Founding Fathers prayed constantly.  You Leftists mock and ridicule Christians, calling us "fundies" who are "anti-science."
The U.S. Supreme Court begins every session with the prayer, "God save this honorable court."
Every session of Congress begins with a prayer.
Are you getting any of this? No?

Our Founding Fathers LOVED guns, unlike you Leftists who are truly clueless about American history.
Howard Zinn was like you, a hateful Leftist. He revised history in his horrific America hating book now used to brainwash gullible children.

Our Founding Fathers cherished liberty and freedom.  You Leftists cherish socialism, the welfare state, big government, and base your lives on covetousness, a sin, a dreadful sin, on murdering innocent unborn babies, an even more dreadful sin, and not even knowing which bathroom to use.    And you pretend to know "science" when you can't figure out your own sex?






						Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome
					






					DemocratInsanity.blogspot.com
				












						(no title)
					






					TheEducationFraud.wordpress.com


----------



## badger2

#114:  Founding fathers did not pray constantly. Nothing fails Like prayer. Required reading is Seidel, The Founding Myth: Why Christian Nationalism is Un-American.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Mac1958 said:


> "News Punch" sourcing "Newsmax".
> 
> Okay.


Try impugning the issue...not the source.


----------



## MaryAnne11

ChemEngineer said:


> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com


The DHS says different.









						'No Evidence' Election Was Compromised, Cybersecurity Agency Says
					

The agency said the U.S. system was prepared to handle the process of questioning the outcome of an election.




					www.npr.org


----------



## ChemEngineer

badger2 said:


> #114:  Founding fathers did not pray constantly. Nothing fails Like prayer. Required reading is Seidel, The Founding Myth: Why Christian Nationalism is Un-American.



Look at any coin or bill of currency in your pocket.  All of them read "In God We Trust."   Your gaslighting handlers have brainwashed you.

"Our Constitution was made for a moral and religious people.  It is wholly inadequate to the government of any other." - John Adams









						Let's Examine Claims of Atheists
					






					AreAtheistsRight.blogspot.com


----------



## candycorn

DrLove said:


> Donald's handpicked stooge at the FEC claims fraud?
> Well that settles it!



Well, it's the only election we've had so it will have to do.


----------



## badger2

Dipshit #118: we know when that fairy-tale statement was added to coinage. In reason we trust.


----------



## Faun

ChemEngineer said:


> badger2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> #114:  Founding fathers did not pray constantly. Nothing fails Like prayer. Required reading is Seidel, The Founding Myth: Why Christian Nationalism is Un-American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at any coin or bill of currency in your pocket.  All of them read "In God We Trust."   Your gaslighting handlers have brainwashed you.
> 
> "Our Constitution was made for a moral and religious people.  It is wholly inadequate to the government of any other." - John Adams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's Examine Claims of Atheists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AreAtheistsRight.blogspot.com
Click to expand...

_"in G-d we trust"_ was added to currency in 1955...









						GovInfo
					

Official Publications from the U.S. Government Publishing Office.




					www.govinfo.gov
				




... which Founding Fathers voted on that measure?


----------



## Rye Catcher

Persistence Of Memory said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, if this election should by any chance go to the Left, the consequences will be severe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The consequences are going to be severe either way.  No matter how it turns out, half the country is going to think their vote was for nothing.  No matter what the courts rule, and no matter what the recounts are, a whole lot of people will have zero confidence in our election process.  And that ain't good.  No matter who gets sworn in come Jan 20, half the country is going to believe his presidency is illegitimate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly, but as more and more Republicans accept the fact that Democracy is being destroyed by Trump and his fellow travelers, we may come out of this election into the light.  We can only hope that the 70 million or so voters for Trump see the light sometime in the near future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The United States of America has NEVER been a Democracy.  it's part of what made it so great.
> Yours are working feverishly to destroy that and install MOB RULE.
> You have absolutely no clue how the Constitution protected your rights as well do you?    What astounding short shortsightedness on your part.
> 
> Clearly, the Left wants to shred the Constitution by confiscating firearms.    But you're ok with that one so no complaints.
> Clearly the left censors the Right....but again, you're ok with that because your agenda is being propped up
> 
> Fools celebrate the loss of others rights, because it's only a matter of time until theirs are as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to worry - Uncle Joe ain't grabbin' yer damn guns.
> Censorship? Trump believes the media are the "enemy of the people" ..
> He'd lock up or kill journalists who disagree with him if he could and you know it  -
> Very Stalin or Putinesque wouldn't you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Woulda shoulda coulda....HE DIDN'T
> 
> meanwhile....Facebook and Twitter DID Censor Trump and many on the Right
> 
> So you fooked your own face again.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad Facebook didn’t censor Putin in 2016. We’d likely have avoided the Dotard and saved hundreds of thousands of lives in the process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! I wouldn't believe a word out of your mouth, even if your tongue was notarized.
Click to expand...


*Idiot-gram ^^^; variety:  Off topic and there are none so dumb as those who won't think.*


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Faun said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badger2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> #114:  Founding fathers did not pray constantly. Nothing fails Like prayer. Required reading is Seidel, The Founding Myth: Why Christian Nationalism is Un-American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at any coin or bill of currency in your pocket.  All of them read "In God We Trust."   Your gaslighting handlers have brainwashed you.
> 
> "Our Constitution was made for a moral and religious people.  It is wholly inadequate to the government of any other." - John Adams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's Examine Claims of Atheists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AreAtheistsRight.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"in G-d we trust"_ was added to currency in 1955...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GovInfo
> 
> 
> Official Publications from the U.S. Government Publishing Office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.govinfo.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... which Founding Fathers voted on that measure?
Click to expand...


Sick little Satan boyz are one of the really degenerate forces in America today


----------



## Cecilie1200

Ben Thomson said:


> We are still waiting for the PROOF...Few legal wins so far as Trump team hunts for proof of fraud



Maybe that's the problem.  You're waiting for your thought masters to tell you the proof exists, and you'll be waiting forever.  They like you ignorant and gullible, just like you are now.

Perhaps you should use the Internet you're connected to for something besides porn and spouting nonsense in the mistaken belief that you're being brilliant, and actually RESEARCH.

Just a thought.


----------



## skews13

ChemEngineer said:


> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com



Biden won, and he won big. It wasn’t even close. It will end up being 306 electoral votes, and over 8 million popular votes.

That’s an ass kicking of epic proportions, and a clear mandate.


----------



## ChemEngineer

That’s an ass kicking of epic proportions, and a clear mandate.
[/QUOTE]

Senile Joe and Whore Harris' win is a mandate on the stupidity of brainwashed, gaslighted Democrats, who salivate at the prospect of socialism, the welfare state, big government, rioting, looting, arson, abortion, homosexuality, transsexuality and the decline of our once great nation.






						Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome
					






					DemocratInsanity.blogspot.com
				












						Bidenisms - Racism, ignorance, lies and incompetence
					






					Bidenisms.blogspot.com
				










						Racist Liberals
					






					RacistLiberals.blogspot.com


----------



## Cecilie1200

Leo123 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "News Punch" sourcing "Newsmax".
> 
> Okay.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably more reliable than the MSM.
Click to expand...


What the hell isn't?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Rye Catcher said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultimate result of shielding men from the effects of folly is to fill the world with fools. - Herbert Spencer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No one is more hated than he who speaks  the truth. - Plato
> 
> The history of government management of money has, except for a few short happy periods, been one of incessant fraud and deception. -- economist Fredrich August von Hayek (1899-1992)
> 
> It is hard to imagine a more stupid or dangerous way of making decisions than putting those decisions in the hands of people who pay no price for being wrong. - Thomas Sowell
> 
> The most refreshing thing you find in government is competence, because it is so rare. - Senator Daniel Patrick Moynihan
> 
> 
> When plunder becomes a way of life for a group of men living together in society, they create for themselves in the course of time a legal system that authorizes it and a moral code that glorifies it.” French economist and statesman Frederic Bastiat (1801-1850)*
> 
> Plunder exactly describes Joe Biden with his evil spawn, Hunter.
> Plunder exactly describes Hillary and Bill Clinton with their Clinton Charitable (sick) Foundation, which raked in $140,000,000 from Russia in return for the purchase of 20% of America's uranium.
> Plunder exactly describes Barack and Butch Obama, who raked the public over the coals even before his elevation to the U.S. Senate and presidency.
> Plunder exactly describes Al Gore who lies for millions and sells books filled with lies to the gullible and frightened.  Even the Unabomber had a well worn copy of Gore's book in his rathole cabin when he was arrested for murdering people with package bombs.
> 
> "I was standing on the bow of a ship anchored (sic) in the Aral Sea, fifty miles from any water." - Al Gore, who flies around the world, ordering others NOT to drive or use any evil fossil fuel
> 
> Nota bene:  Ships are not "anchored" when they are sitting on dirt.
> 
> Gore flunked out of Vanderbilt Divinity School and now lives close to the ocean, as he lectures everyone on the rising sea level.  But then so do the Obamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone else whose character you want to attack?  Seems you have forgotten the dead and infected Americans, and those who everyday are testing positive and/or being hospitalized and those who die every few minutes (oh, I'm sure you believe these statistic are a hoax) and you must believe Donald Trump is hated for telling the truth.
Click to expand...


"Criticizing our character is ignoring dead people!!!  How dare you point out that we're garbage humans while we're busy trying to convince you that Trump was the only reason that Covid was deadly?!"

I don't even have enough fuck-yous in stock for this.  I would have to build a new machine to manufacture fuck-yous in order to fulfill this requirement.


----------



## ChemEngineer

badger2 said:


> Dipshit #118: we know when that fairy-tale statement was added to coinage. In reason we trust.



Why don't you posit some of what YOU call "reason."  









						Let's Examine Claims of Atheists
					






					AreAtheistsRight.blogspot.com


----------



## Faun

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badger2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> #114:  Founding fathers did not pray constantly. Nothing fails Like prayer. Required reading is Seidel, The Founding Myth: Why Christian Nationalism is Un-American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at any coin or bill of currency in your pocket.  All of them read "In God We Trust."   Your gaslighting handlers have brainwashed you.
> 
> "Our Constitution was made for a moral and religious people.  It is wholly inadequate to the government of any other." - John Adams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's Examine Claims of Atheists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AreAtheistsRight.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"in G-d we trust"_ was added to currency in 1955...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GovInfo
> 
> 
> Official Publications from the U.S. Government Publishing Office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.govinfo.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... which Founding Fathers voted on that measure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sick little Satan boyz are one of the really degenerate forces in America today
Click to expand...

LOL

What the fuck is a Satan boy??


----------



## Cecilie1200

Rye Catcher said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, if this election should by any chance go to the Left, the consequences will be severe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The consequences are going to be severe either way.  No matter how it turns out, half the country is going to think their vote was for nothing.  No matter what the courts rule, and no matter what the recounts are, a whole lot of people will have zero confidence in our election process.  And that ain't good.  No matter who gets sworn in come Jan 20, half the country is going to believe his presidency is illegitimate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly, but as more and more Republicans accept the fact that Democracy is being destroyed by Trump and his fellow travelers, we may come out of this election into the light.  We can only hope that the 70 million or so voters for Trump see the light sometime in the near future.
Click to expand...


"Democracy is being destroyed by Trump!!!  We HAD to steal the election to protect democracy!!!"


----------



## Cecilie1200

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.  Everybody is just kind of laughing at you guys.
Click to expand...


So you're telling us that you're more informed and knowledgeable about elections than the Election Commission Chairman?


----------



## Cecilie1200

skews13 said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden won, and he won big. It wasn’t even close. It will end up being 306 electoral votes, and over 8 million popular votes.
> 
> That’s an ass kicking of epic proportions, and a clear mandate.
Click to expand...


Only a leftist could think margins small enough to trigger automatic recounts in multiple states is "won big, not even close".


----------



## Cecilie1200

Agit8r said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one with an honest loyalty to this country gives any f~cks what any trump appointee thinks about anything. They are all worthless traitors for Russia.
Click to expand...


"I consider it being loyal to my country to ignore anyone who says things I don't like!!!"


----------



## Cecilie1200

Agit8r said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one with an honest loyalty to this country gives any f~cks what any trump appointee thinks about anything. They are all worthless traitors for Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your hatefulness and vulgarity are typical of America-haters.
> You are the latest Leftist addition to my Ignore List.  Like the others on it, you are unable to post without subtracting from the sum total of human knowledge and morality.
> 
> ciao brutto
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The idiocy of the far-right, thinking that the blatherings of a trump appointee is in any way relevant to what actually happened. Only the most rabid Kool-Aid drinkers could be fooled by anyone appointed by the Grifter in Chief
Click to expand...


The idiocy of the left, thinking their criticisms are in any way relevant to anyone.  Only the most rabid Kool-Aid drinkers could be fooled into thinking leftist approval is valued.


----------



## Cecilie1200

LoneLaugher said:


> The American people are close to moving from being mildly annoyed by the Trump failure to concede to be angry at the Trump failure to concede.
> 
> Now would be a good time for you morons to choose another path.



"You'd better do what we tell you RIGHT NOW, or you won't be liked any more!!!!"

Pretty sure a couple of weeks ago, you were telling us how "the American people" hated Republicans because we're all racist, sexist, homophobe, bigots with no redeeming qualities, anyway.

At some point, you're going to have to realize that peer pressure stops working when it's constantly assuring us that we're completed hated.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Eric Stratton said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American people are close to moving from being mildly annoyed by the Trump failure to concede to be angry at the Trump failure to concede.
> 
> Now would be a good time for you morons to choose another path.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever take another path from the dossier and Russian's behind every voting booth in 2016?
Click to expand...


More to the point, was LonelyLaughedAt assuring Al Gore that "the American people are angry" at him for refusing to concede for over a month in the 2000 election?


----------



## Cecilie1200

beagle9 said:


> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just when did the fuckin' DEMOCRATS concede the 2016 Election? How about you goddam commies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, I agree-- How about those goddam commies who pay you to post here !!!!!
> As a friend I must tell you OH Wise One; , I heard on the grape vine the FBI has you on their watch list.
> -
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spying on American citizens again ??? Who'd a thunk it.
Click to expand...


Let 'em watch.  Unlike Democrats, I have no crimes to hide.


----------



## Cecilie1200

LoneLaugher said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American people are close to moving from being mildly annoyed by the Trump failure to concede to be angry at the Trump failure to concede.
> 
> Now would be a good time for you morons to choose another path.
> 
> 
> 
> Just when did the fuckin' DEMOCRATS concede the 2016 Election? How about you goddam commies choose another path. I am not annoyed at all. I want 72 Million Trump voters to show Biden the same courtesy that filthy Dems showed Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On election night. Bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. They NEVER gave up. Do you forget the Re-Counts? The phony Russia crap? Impeachment over a Phone call? BLAMING Trump for Covid? All Democrats are rancid traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton conceded on election night. You’re a moron.
Click to expand...


Clinton has spent the last four years telling the whole world (every time she could pull the chardonnay bottle out of her kisser) that she won the election, moron.


----------



## Cecilie1200

BoSoxGal said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Founding Fathers were brilliant, righteous and brave men. * They are what would be called today "right wing religious extremists."*
> 
> 
> 
> Someone is apparently clueless about American history.
Click to expand...


And I'm pretty sure it's you.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Long line of solid ass kicking of leftists there.....

Please don't forget Satan Boy Faun.....


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Long line of solid ass kicking of leftists there.....
> 
> Please don't forget Satan Boy Faun.....


LOL! Liberal men are so effeminate and ugly. Pity them.


----------



## Coyote

San Souci said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American people are close to moving from being mildly annoyed by the Trump failure to concede to be angry at the Trump failure to concede.
> 
> Now would be a good time for you morons to choose another path.
> 
> 
> 
> Just when did the fuckin' DEMOCRATS concede the 2016 Election? How about you goddam commies choose another path. I am not annoyed at all. I want 72 Million Trump voters to show Biden the same courtesy that filthy Dems showed Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On election night. Bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. They NEVER gave up. Do you forget the Re-Counts? The phony Russia crap? Impeachment over a Phone call? BLAMING Trump for Covid? All Democrats are rancid traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton conceded on election night. You’re a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The Bitch never conceeded. Those "Jill Stein" recounts were funded by HITLERY. After 4 years of trying to make Trump quit, you stupid Communists finally figured how to cheat an election. Just change the RULES.
Click to expand...


Good grief.  You guys constantly revise history in order to try and justify Trump's behavior.

Clinton conceded.

November 9 2016.

She called Trump and conceded.  Period.

When will Trump stop tearing our country apart?


----------



## Ben Thomson

Cecilie1200 said:


> Ben Thomson said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are still waiting for the PROOF...Few legal wins so far as Trump team hunts for proof of fraud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that's the problem.  You're waiting for your thought masters to tell you the proof exists, and you'll be waiting forever.  They like you ignorant and gullible, just like you are now.
> 
> Perhaps you should use the Internet you're connected to for something besides porn and spouting nonsense in the mistaken belief that you're being brilliant, and actually RESEARCH.
> 
> Just a thought.
Click to expand...

What??


----------



## joaquinmiller

Coyote said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American people are close to moving from being mildly annoyed by the Trump failure to concede to be angry at the Trump failure to concede.
> 
> Now would be a good time for you morons to choose another path.
> 
> 
> 
> Just when did the fuckin' DEMOCRATS concede the 2016 Election? How about you goddam commies choose another path. I am not annoyed at all. I want 72 Million Trump voters to show Biden the same courtesy that filthy Dems showed Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On election night. Bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. They NEVER gave up. Do you forget the Re-Counts? The phony Russia crap? Impeachment over a Phone call? BLAMING Trump for Covid? All Democrats are rancid traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton conceded on election night. You’re a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The Bitch never conceeded. Those "Jill Stein" recounts were funded by HITLERY. After 4 years of trying to make Trump quit, you stupid Communists finally figured how to cheat an election. Just change the RULES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good grief.  You guys constantly revise history in order to try and justify Trump's behavior.
> 
> Clinton conceded.
> 
> November 9 2016.
> 
> She called Trump and conceded.  Period.
> 
> When will Trump stop tearing our country apart?
Click to expand...


Trump can't be the biggest victim in the history of victims, or deserve more sympathy than anyone in the history of sympathy, unless we pretend his election was never accepted.  Now that he has lost, he's the victim of the biggest voter fraud in the history of voter fraud.  Get with the program!

Poor, poor Don.


----------



## ChemEngineer

Persistence Of Memory said:


> LOL! Liberal men are so effeminate and ugly. Pity them.


----------



## Faun

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Long line of solid ass kicking of leftists there.....
> 
> Please don't forget Satan Boy Faun.....


LOL

Your delusions are noted and laughed at.


----------



## Faun

ChemEngineer said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Liberal men are so effeminate and ugly. Pity them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 415643
> 
> View attachment 415644
Click to expand...


----------



## ChemEngineer

badger2 said:


> #114:  Founding fathers did not pray constantly. Nothing fails Like prayer. Required reading is Seidel, The Founding Myth: Why Christian Nationalism is Un-American.



*America's God and Country *by William J. Federer
841 pages refuting your atheist lies and nonsense









						Let's Examine Claims of Atheists
					






					AreAtheistsRight.blogspot.com
				




The answer is an obvious and resounding "NO!"

_“If there is anything in my thoughts or style to commend, the credit is due to my parents for instilling in me an early love of the Scriptures. If we abide by the principles taught in the Bible, our country will go on prospering and to prosper; but if we and our posterity neglect its instructions and authority, no man can tell how sudden a catastrophe may overwhelm us and bury all our glory in profound obscurity.”_ - Daniel Webster


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Cecilie1200 said:


> So you're telling us that you're more informed and knowledgeable about elections than the Election Commission Chairman?



Apparently so


----------



## beautress

ChemEngineer said:


> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com


Murderous rampages to deastroy a free nation are not crazy. They are a pointed execution of destruction and chaos to fulfill the Alinsky pattern of getting rid of a strong leader by creating opportunities to marginalize him, encourage old close rivals and satisfy them he will no longer be a threat to their political ambitions with believable lies, then swoop in and take the country over. The Communists in Russia simply murdered the Czar, the Czarina, and their children, one of whom was a babe in arms, and likely one on the way the royal pair had not announced. The murder scene is said to have been one of the sickest scenes known to the Western world. And the Communists exulted themselves and the men who did the unthinkable, kind of like Nancy Pelosi's satisfied grin as she tore up the House of Representatives' copy of President Trump's State of the Union address in the not too distant past, and single-handedly set back respect for the womens' movement by at least a century.


----------



## Viktor

DrLove said:


> Donald's handpicked stooge at the FEC claims fraud?
> Well that settles it!


He was confirmed by the Senate


----------



## beagle9

DrLove said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, if this election should by any chance go to the Left, the consequences will be severe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The consequences are going to be severe either way.  No matter how it turns out, half the country is going to think their vote was for nothing.  No matter what the courts rule, and no matter what the recounts are, a whole lot of people will have zero confidence in our election process.  And that ain't good.  No matter who gets sworn in come Jan 20, half the country is going to believe his presidency is illegitimate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly, but as more and more Republicans accept the fact that Democracy is being destroyed by Trump and his fellow travelers, we may come out of this election into the light.  We can only hope that the 70 million or so voters for Trump see the light sometime in the near future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The United States of America has NEVER been a Democracy.  it's part of what made it so great.
> Yours are working feverishly to destroy that and install MOB RULE.
> You have absolutely no clue how the Constitution protected your rights as well do you?    What astounding short shortsightedness on your part.
> 
> Clearly, the Left wants to shred the Constitution by confiscating firearms.    But you're ok with that one so no complaints.
> Clearly the left censors the Right....but again, you're ok with that because your agenda is being propped up
> 
> Fools celebrate the loss of others rights, because it's only a matter of time until theirs are as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to worry - Uncle Joe ain't grabbin' yer damn guns.
> Censorship? Trump believes the media are the "enemy of the people" ..
> He'd lock up or kill journalists who disagree with him if he could and you know it  -
> Very Stalin or Putinesque wouldn't you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Woulda shoulda coulda....HE DIDN'T
> 
> meanwhile....Facebook and Twitter DID Censor Trump and many on the Right
> 
> So you fooked your own face again.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad Facebook didn’t censor Putin in 2016. We’d likely have avoided the Dotard and saved hundreds of thousands of lives in the process.
Click to expand...

 That's a stupid crock of bullcrap. Do better.


----------



## justinacolmena

beautress said:


> The Communists in Russia simply murdered the Czar, the Czarina, and their children, one of whom was a babe in arms, and likely one on the way the royal pair had not announced. The murder scene is said to have been one of the sickest scenes known to the Western world.


There was said to be a secret code of three L's at that scene, representing the agony of a man torn apart by some cruel instrument in the private parts.

Roman L or l
Greek uppercase Λ, lowercase λ
Hebrew ל


----------



## LoneLaugher

Cecilie1200 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American people are close to moving from being mildly annoyed by the Trump failure to concede to be angry at the Trump failure to concede.
> 
> Now would be a good time for you morons to choose another path.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You'd better do what we tell you RIGHT NOW, or you won't be liked any more!!!!"
> 
> Pretty sure a couple of weeks ago, you were telling us how "the American people" hated Republicans because we're all racist, sexist, homophobe, bigots with no redeeming qualities, anyway.
> 
> At some point, you're going to have to realize that peer pressure stops working when it's constantly assuring us that we're completed hated.
Click to expand...


What are you talking about? Nutbag.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Cecilie1200 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American people are close to moving from being mildly annoyed by the Trump failure to concede to be angry at the Trump failure to concede.
> 
> Now would be a good time for you morons to choose another path.
> 
> 
> 
> Just when did the fuckin' DEMOCRATS concede the 2016 Election? How about you goddam commies choose another path. I am not annoyed at all. I want 72 Million Trump voters to show Biden the same courtesy that filthy Dems showed Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On election night. Bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. They NEVER gave up. Do you forget the Re-Counts? The phony Russia crap? Impeachment over a Phone call? BLAMING Trump for Covid? All Democrats are rancid traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton conceded on election night. You’re a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton has spent the last four years telling the whole world (every time she could pull the chardonnay bottle out of her kisser) that she won the election, moron.
Click to expand...


No. She hasn’t. Fool.


----------



## beagle9

skews13 said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden won, and he won big. It wasn’t even close. It will end up being 306 electoral votes, and over 8 million popular votes.
> 
> That’s an ass kicking of epic proportions, and a clear mandate.
Click to expand...

Biden and the left could actually be a security threat to the United States. By everything we've seen in their actions, heard out of their own mouths about their agenda's, about their loyalties, their ideologies, their culture, and their want to control everything against the majorities will by government power, should be putting up red flags all over the place.

Then you have the capitulators trying to make excuses about how it won't be so bad, and how Biden is actually a moderate that won't take the nation to the extreme left. Best do their homework.

By his race baiting, pandering, and going along with anything that was asked or said (even him being ok about 8 year olds engaging in transgenderism, otherwise if their parents or parent help them to believe that they are a boy instead of a girl (if were born a girl) or a girl instead of a boy (if we're born a boy), but at 8 years old ????? Come on mannnnnn.

Then you have the new rehtoric of them reversing Trump's important foreign policy initiatives in which rolled back the mistakes of the past in which before hand made this nation highly vulnerable to attacks, and it weakened our strength upon the world stage in many ways. 

Yep, it has all been a product of the leftist ridiculous thinking, and their bullcrap in which they believe, and it has never been steeped in reality. 

This situation going on in this election, otherwise if fraud by the Democrats is proven, and they are attempting to steal this election for nefarious purposes, then homeland security, the FBI, the CIA should be all over it. They should do their jobs regardless of partisan politic's, and all in order to protect this nation from the things that are security threats. Many questions need answering, and investigation's initiated if we actually have a security threat in play here that is caused by these new Democrats.


----------



## beagle9

Coyote said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American people are close to moving from being mildly annoyed by the Trump failure to concede to be angry at the Trump failure to concede.
> 
> Now would be a good time for you morons to choose another path.
> 
> 
> 
> Just when did the fuckin' DEMOCRATS concede the 2016 Election? How about you goddam commies choose another path. I am not annoyed at all. I want 72 Million Trump voters to show Biden the same courtesy that filthy Dems showed Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On election night. Bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. They NEVER gave up. Do you forget the Re-Counts? The phony Russia crap? Impeachment over a Phone call? BLAMING Trump for Covid? All Democrats are rancid traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton conceded on election night. You’re a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The Bitch never conceeded. Those "Jill Stein" recounts were funded by HITLERY. After 4 years of trying to make Trump quit, you stupid Communists finally figured how to cheat an election. Just change the RULES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good grief.  You guys constantly revise history in order to try and justify Trump's behavior.
> 
> Clinton conceded.
> 
> November 9 2016.
> 
> She called Trump and conceded.  Period.
> 
> When will Trump stop tearing our country apart?
Click to expand...

Clinton told Biden not to concede no matter what as if she knew the fix was in early on.


----------



## ChemEngineer

beagle9 said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden won, and he won big. It wasn’t even close. It will end up being 306 electoral votes, and over 8 million popular votes.
> 
> That’s an ass kicking of epic proportions, and a clear mandate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden and the left could actually be a security threat to the United States. By everything we've seen in their actions, heard out of their own mouths about their agenda's, about their loyalties, their ideologies, their culture, and their want to control everything against the majorities will by government power, should be putting up red flags all over the place.
> 
> Then you have the capitulators trying to make excuses about how it won't be so bad, and how Biden is actually a moderate that won't take the nation to the extreme left. Best do their homework.
> 
> By his race baiting, pandering, and going along with anything that was asked or said (even him being ok about 8 year olds engaging in transgenderism, otherwise if their parents or parent help them to believe that they are a boy instead of a girl (if were born a girl) or a girl instead of a boy (if we're born a boy), but at 8 years old ????? Come on mannnnnn.
> 
> Then you have the new rehtoric of them reversing Trump's important foreign policy initiatives in which rolled back the mistakes of the past in which before hand made this nation highly vulnerable to attacks, and it weakened our strength upon the world stage in many ways.
> 
> Yep, it has all been a product of the leftist ridiculous thinking, and their bullcrap in which they believe, and it has never been steeped in reality.
> 
> This situation going on in this election, otherwise if fraud by the Democrats is proven, and they are attempting to steal this election for nefarious purposes, then homeland security, the FBI, the CIA should be all over it. They should do their jobs regardless of partisan politic's, and all in order to protect this nation from the things that are security threats. Many questions need answering, and investigation's initiated if we actually have a security threat in play here that is caused by these new Democrats.
Click to expand...










						Bidenisms - Racism, ignorance, lies and incompetence
					






					Bidenisms.blogspot.com


----------



## joaquinmiller

beagle9 said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden won, and he won big. It wasn’t even close. It will end up being 306 electoral votes, and over 8 million popular votes.
> 
> That’s an ass kicking of epic proportions, and a clear mandate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden and the left could actually be a security threat to the United States. By everything we've seen in their actions, heard out of their own mouths about their agenda's, about their loyalties, their ideologies, their culture, and their want to control everything against the majorities will by government power, should be putting up red flags all over the place.
> 
> Then you have the capitulators trying to make excuses about how it won't be so bad, and how Biden is actually a moderate that won't take the nation to the extreme left. Best do their homework.
> 
> By his race baiting, pandering, and going along with anything that was asked or said (even him being ok about 8 year olds engaging in transgenderism, otherwise if their parents or parent help them to believe that they are a boy instead of a girl (if were born a girl) or a girl instead of a boy (if we're born a boy), but at 8 years old ????? Come on mannnnnn.
> 
> Then you have the new rehtoric of them reversing Trump's important foreign policy initiatives in which rolled back the mistakes of the past in which before hand made this nation highly vulnerable to attacks, and it weakened our strength upon the world stage in many ways.
> 
> Yep, it has all been a product of the leftist ridiculous thinking, and their bullcrap in which they believe, and it has never been steeped in reality.
> 
> This situation going on in this election, otherwise if fraud by the Democrats is proven, and they are attempting to steal this election for nefarious purposes, then homeland security, the FBI, the CIA should be all over it. They should do their jobs regardless of partisan politic's, and all in order to protect this nation from the things that are security threats. Many questions need answering, and investigation's initiated if we actually have a security threat in play here that is caused by these new Democrats.
Click to expand...


The only question is when the obvious loser will concede.  The election wasn't even very close.

Security threat?  You never even vetted your reality-TV conman.  He couldn't get a security clearance if he bribed the investigators.


----------



## beagle9

joaquinmiller said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden won, and he won big. It wasn’t even close. It will end up being 306 electoral votes, and over 8 million popular votes.
> 
> That’s an ass kicking of epic proportions, and a clear mandate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden and the left could actually be a security threat to the United States. By everything we've seen in their actions, heard out of their own mouths about their agenda's, about their loyalties, their ideologies, their culture, and their want to control everything against the majorities will by government power, should be putting up red flags all over the place.
> 
> Then you have the capitulators trying to make excuses about how it won't be so bad, and how Biden is actually a moderate that won't take the nation to the extreme left. Best do their homework.
> 
> By his race baiting, pandering, and going along with anything that was asked or said (even him being ok about 8 year olds engaging in transgenderism, otherwise if their parents or parent help them to believe that they are a boy instead of a girl (if were born a girl) or a girl instead of a boy (if we're born a boy), but at 8 years old ????? Come on mannnnnn.
> 
> Then you have the new rehtoric of them reversing Trump's important foreign policy initiatives in which rolled back the mistakes of the past in which before hand made this nation highly vulnerable to attacks, and it weakened our strength upon the world stage in many ways.
> 
> Yep, it has all been a product of the leftist ridiculous thinking, and their bullcrap in which they believe, and it has never been steeped in reality.
> 
> This situation going on in this election, otherwise if fraud by the Democrats is proven, and they are attempting to steal this election for nefarious purposes, then homeland security, the FBI, the CIA should be all over it. They should do their jobs regardless of partisan politic's, and all in order to protect this nation from the things that are security threats. Many questions need answering, and investigation's initiated if we actually have a security threat in play here that is caused by these new Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only question is when the obvious loser will concede.  The election wasn't even very close.
> 
> Security threat?  You never even vetted your reality-TV conman.  He couldn't get a security clearance if he bribed the investigators.
Click to expand...

Oh is that your criteria for claiming him a threat, because he was a reality TV celeb ??? We are way beyond your petty bullcrap with Biden.


----------



## joaquinmiller

beagle9 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden won, and he won big. It wasn’t even close. It will end up being 306 electoral votes, and over 8 million popular votes.
> 
> That’s an ass kicking of epic proportions, and a clear mandate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden and the left could actually be a security threat to the United States. By everything we've seen in their actions, heard out of their own mouths about their agenda's, about their loyalties, their ideologies, their culture, and their want to control everything against the majorities will by government power, should be putting up red flags all over the place.
> 
> Then you have the capitulators trying to make excuses about how it won't be so bad, and how Biden is actually a moderate that won't take the nation to the extreme left. Best do their homework.
> 
> By his race baiting, pandering, and going along with anything that was asked or said (even him being ok about 8 year olds engaging in transgenderism, otherwise if their parents or parent help them to believe that they are a boy instead of a girl (if were born a girl) or a girl instead of a boy (if we're born a boy), but at 8 years old ????? Come on mannnnnn.
> 
> Then you have the new rehtoric of them reversing Trump's important foreign policy initiatives in which rolled back the mistakes of the past in which before hand made this nation highly vulnerable to attacks, and it weakened our strength upon the world stage in many ways.
> 
> Yep, it has all been a product of the leftist ridiculous thinking, and their bullcrap in which they believe, and it has never been steeped in reality.
> 
> This situation going on in this election, otherwise if fraud by the Democrats is proven, and they are attempting to steal this election for nefarious purposes, then homeland security, the FBI, the CIA should be all over it. They should do their jobs regardless of partisan politic's, and all in order to protect this nation from the things that are security threats. Many questions need answering, and investigation's initiated if we actually have a security threat in play here that is caused by these new Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only question is when the obvious loser will concede.  The election wasn't even very close.
> 
> Security threat?  You never even vetted your reality-TV conman.  He couldn't get a security clearance if he bribed the investigators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh is that your criteria for claiming him a threat, because he was a reality TV celeb ??? We are way beyond your petty bullcrap with Biden.
Click to expand...


No, I'm saying anyone who doesn't even vet their reality-TV conman is full of crap when it comes to security threats.   I don't know if he's a threat any more than you do.  Hell, I don't even know how many of his corporate entities were established for the payment of hush money.  Because people get paid not to talk about hush money.  Trumpers are the most gullible people in the world.


----------



## beautress

Moonglow said:


> Speaking to Newsmax, Chairman Trainor said, “_Despite winning a court order which allows the Trump campaign to send observers to watch ballot counting in Pennsylvania from six feet away ballot watchers ‘have not been allowed into the polling locations in a meaningful way_.’”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yet we have this in reality and in real time happening in a court case with a real judge...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pennsylvania Supreme Court agreed Monday to take up a case brought by President Trump’s campaign claiming election observers in Philadelphia weren’t allowed to watch ballot counting from a close enough distance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania High Court to Hear Trump Suit Over Election Observers
> 
> 
> The Pennsylvania Supreme Court agreed Monday to take up a case brought by President Trump’s campaign claiming election observers in Philadelphia weren’t allowed to watch ballot counting from a close enough distance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.courthousenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which means there were observers they just wanted to be closer...Why do these people lie when they know they can be exposed for their lying?
Click to expand...




Moonglow said:


> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would this person stick his neck out for an outcome that, if false, would come back to castrate him?
> 
> If he makes this claim, he will be destroyed by the Left. To make this statement, he must believe Trump is in the right and will prevail. It would be the only scenario that saves his arse.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is busting his balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well this has to be about the stupidest answer possible, Trump bullies this man into slapping the Left? So he is more afraid of a drowning POTUS than he is of the Godless, burn, loot, and riot murderous Left? LOL
> 
> Yeah sure, okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just depends what yer future suck-up plans be.
Click to expand...

60 feet away from the Democrats was a slap in the face, Mr. Moonglow. The Republicans needed to read the evidence. That was denied them in their Democrat  hate Republican training. And you know how unjust that was.


----------



## Faun

beautress said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking to Newsmax, Chairman Trainor said, “_Despite winning a court order which allows the Trump campaign to send observers to watch ballot counting in Pennsylvania from six feet away ballot watchers ‘have not been allowed into the polling locations in a meaningful way_.’”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yet we have this in reality and in real time happening in a court case with a real judge...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pennsylvania Supreme Court agreed Monday to take up a case brought by President Trump’s campaign claiming election observers in Philadelphia weren’t allowed to watch ballot counting from a close enough distance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania High Court to Hear Trump Suit Over Election Observers
> 
> 
> The Pennsylvania Supreme Court agreed Monday to take up a case brought by President Trump’s campaign claiming election observers in Philadelphia weren’t allowed to watch ballot counting from a close enough distance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.courthousenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which means there were observers they just wanted to be closer...Why do these people lie when they know they can be exposed for their lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would this person stick his neck out for an outcome that, if false, would come back to castrate him?
> 
> If he makes this claim, he will be destroyed by the Left. To make this statement, he must believe Trump is in the right and will prevail. It would be the only scenario that saves his arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is busting his balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well this has to be about the stupidest answer possible, Trump bullies this man into slapping the Left? So he is more afraid of a drowning POTUS than he is of the Godless, burn, loot, and riot murderous Left? LOL
> 
> Yeah sure, okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just depends what yer future suck-up plans be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 60 feet away from the Democrats was a slap in the face, Mr. Moonglow. The Republicans needed to read the evidence. That was denied them in their hate Republican training. And you know how unjust that was.
Click to expand...

Aww, poor baby. You should start practicing now ... President Biden.


----------



## Moonglow

beautress said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking to Newsmax, Chairman Trainor said, “_Despite winning a court order which allows the Trump campaign to send observers to watch ballot counting in Pennsylvania from six feet away ballot watchers ‘have not been allowed into the polling locations in a meaningful way_.’”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yet we have this in reality and in real time happening in a court case with a real judge...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pennsylvania Supreme Court agreed Monday to take up a case brought by President Trump’s campaign claiming election observers in Philadelphia weren’t allowed to watch ballot counting from a close enough distance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania High Court to Hear Trump Suit Over Election Observers
> 
> 
> The Pennsylvania Supreme Court agreed Monday to take up a case brought by President Trump’s campaign claiming election observers in Philadelphia weren’t allowed to watch ballot counting from a close enough distance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.courthousenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which means there were observers they just wanted to be closer...Why do these people lie when they know they can be exposed for their lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would this person stick his neck out for an outcome that, if false, would come back to castrate him?
> 
> If he makes this claim, he will be destroyed by the Left. To make this statement, he must believe Trump is in the right and will prevail. It would be the only scenario that saves his arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is busting his balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well this has to be about the stupidest answer possible, Trump bullies this man into slapping the Left? So he is more afraid of a drowning POTUS than he is of the Godless, burn, loot, and riot murderous Left? LOL
> 
> Yeah sure, okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just depends what yer future suck-up plans be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 60 feet away from the Democrats was a slap in the face, Mr. Moonglow. The Republicans needed to read the evidence. That was denied them in their Democrat  hate Republican training. And you know how unjust that was.
Click to expand...

They'll know better next time...


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Quasar44 said:


> 2020 election - The day America is dead !!
> You morons lost your entire democracy to atheist and fake Jewish tech giant pirates and Soviet media Complex


Why is there such a fear to check up on this shady election?
Russia hoax....fail

Impeachment hoax fail...

Fake news hoax....fail


----------



## beautress

Faun said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking to Newsmax, Chairman Trainor said, “_Despite winning a court order which allows the Trump campaign to send observers to watch ballot counting in Pennsylvania from six feet away ballot watchers ‘have not been allowed into the polling locations in a meaningful way_.’”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yet we have this in reality and in real time happening in a court case with a real judge...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pennsylvania Supreme Court agreed Monday to take up a case brought by President Trump’s campaign claiming election observers in Philadelphia weren’t allowed to watch ballot counting from a close enough distance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania High Court to Hear Trump Suit Over Election Observers
> 
> 
> The Pennsylvania Supreme Court agreed Monday to take up a case brought by President Trump’s campaign claiming election observers in Philadelphia weren’t allowed to watch ballot counting from a close enough distance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.courthousenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which means there were observers they just wanted to be closer...Why do these people lie when they know they can be exposed for their lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would this person stick his neck out for an outcome that, if false, would come back to castrate him?
> 
> If he makes this claim, he will be destroyed by the Left. To make this statement, he must believe Trump is in the right and will prevail. It would be the only scenario that saves his arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is busting his balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well this has to be about the stupidest answer possible, Trump bullies this man into slapping the Left? So he is more afraid of a drowning POTUS than he is of the Godless, burn, loot, and riot murderous Left? LOL
> 
> Yeah sure, okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just depends what yer future suck-up plans be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 60 feet away from the Democrats was a slap in the face, Mr. Moonglow. The Republicans needed to read the evidence. That was denied them in their hate Republican training. And you know how unjust that was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, poor baby. You should start practicing now ... President Biden.
Click to expand...

Nope. As Yogi Berra said, "It ain't over till it's over."


----------



## justinacolmena

LoneLaugher said:


> What are you talking about? Nutbag.


The guy was ripped apart by L-hooks in the rectum, and people think it's funny to masturbate over a mug of beer.


----------



## skews13

beagle9 said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden won, and he won big. It wasn’t even close. It will end up being 306 electoral votes, and over 8 million popular votes.
> 
> That’s an ass kicking of epic proportions, and a clear mandate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden and the left could actually be a security threat to the United States. By everything we've seen in their actions, heard out of their own mouths about their agenda's, about their loyalties, their ideologies, their culture, and their want to control everything against the majorities will by government power, should be putting up red flags all over the place.
> 
> Then you have the capitulators trying to make excuses about how it won't be so bad, and how Biden is actually a moderate that won't take the nation to the extreme left. Best do their homework.
> 
> By his race baiting, pandering, and going along with anything that was asked or said (even him being ok about 8 year olds engaging in transgenderism, otherwise if their parents or parent help them to believe that they are a boy instead of a girl (if were born a girl) or a girl instead of a boy (if we're born a boy), but at 8 years old ????? Come on mannnnnn.
> 
> Then you have the new rehtoric of them reversing Trump's important foreign policy initiatives in which rolled back the mistakes of the past in which before hand made this nation highly vulnerable to attacks, and it weakened our strength upon the world stage in many ways.
> 
> Yep, it has all been a product of the leftist ridiculous thinking, and their bullcrap in which they believe, and it has never been steeped in reality.
> 
> This situation going on in this election, otherwise if fraud by the Democrats is proven, and they are attempting to steal this election for nefarious purposes, then homeland security, the FBI, the CIA should be all over it. They should do their jobs regardless of partisan politic's, and all in order to protect this nation from the things that are security threats. Many questions need answering, and investigation's initiated if we actually have a security threat in play here that is caused by these new Democrats.
Click to expand...


The biggest security threat to this nation has been in the White House for the last 4 years.


----------



## skews13

beautress said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking to Newsmax, Chairman Trainor said, “_Despite winning a court order which allows the Trump campaign to send observers to watch ballot counting in Pennsylvania from six feet away ballot watchers ‘have not been allowed into the polling locations in a meaningful way_.’”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yet we have this in reality and in real time happening in a court case with a real judge...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pennsylvania Supreme Court agreed Monday to take up a case brought by President Trump’s campaign claiming election observers in Philadelphia weren’t allowed to watch ballot counting from a close enough distance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania High Court to Hear Trump Suit Over Election Observers
> 
> 
> The Pennsylvania Supreme Court agreed Monday to take up a case brought by President Trump’s campaign claiming election observers in Philadelphia weren’t allowed to watch ballot counting from a close enough distance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.courthousenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which means there were observers they just wanted to be closer...Why do these people lie when they know they can be exposed for their lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would this person stick his neck out for an outcome that, if false, would come back to castrate him?
> 
> If he makes this claim, he will be destroyed by the Left. To make this statement, he must believe Trump is in the right and will prevail. It would be the only scenario that saves his arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is busting his balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well this has to be about the stupidest answer possible, Trump bullies this man into slapping the Left? So he is more afraid of a drowning POTUS than he is of the Godless, burn, loot, and riot murderous Left? LOL
> 
> Yeah sure, okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just depends what yer future suck-up plans be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 60 feet away from the Democrats was a slap in the face, Mr. Moonglow. The Republicans needed to read the evidence. That was denied them in their hate Republican training. And you know how unjust that was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, poor baby. You should start practicing now ... President Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. As Yogi Berra said, "It ain't over till it's over."
Click to expand...


On January 20, 2021 at 12 noon, it will be over for Trump. It's automatic, and can't be stopped, delayed, or over ruled. At which time the orange traitor will be subject to arrest and prosecution. I suggest you ready yourself for that, because it isn't going to be a reality tv show. Just reality.


----------



## Coyote

ChemEngineer said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Liberal men are so effeminate and ugly. Pity them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 415643
> 
> View attachment 415644
Click to expand...

Then there are the MAGA Men....


----------



## beautress

skews13 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking to Newsmax, Chairman Trainor said, “_Despite winning a court order which allows the Trump campaign to send observers to watch ballot counting in Pennsylvania from six feet away ballot watchers ‘have not been allowed into the polling locations in a meaningful way_.’”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yet we have this in reality and in real time happening in a court case with a real judge...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pennsylvania Supreme Court agreed Monday to take up a case brought by President Trump’s campaign claiming election observers in Philadelphia weren’t allowed to watch ballot counting from a close enough distance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania High Court to Hear Trump Suit Over Election Observers
> 
> 
> The Pennsylvania Supreme Court agreed Monday to take up a case brought by President Trump’s campaign claiming election observers in Philadelphia weren’t allowed to watch ballot counting from a close enough distance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.courthousenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which means there were observers they just wanted to be closer...Why do these people lie when they know they can be exposed for their lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would this person stick his neck out for an outcome that, if false, would come back to castrate him?
> 
> If he makes this claim, he will be destroyed by the Left. To make this statement, he must believe Trump is in the right and will prevail. It would be the only scenario that saves his arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is busting his balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well this has to be about the stupidest answer possible, Trump bullies this man into slapping the Left? So he is more afraid of a drowning POTUS than he is of the Godless, burn, loot, and riot murderous Left? LOL
> 
> Yeah sure, okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just depends what yer future suck-up plans be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 60 feet away from the Democrats was a slap in the face, Mr. Moonglow. The Republicans needed to read the evidence. That was denied them in their hate Republican training. And you know how unjust that was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, poor baby. You should start practicing now ... President Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. As Yogi Berra said, "It ain't over till it's over."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On January 20, 2021 at 12 noon, it will be over for Trump. It's automatic, and can't be stopped, delayed, or over ruled. At which time the orange traitor will be subject to arrest and prosecution. I suggest you ready yourself for that, because it isn't going to be a reality tv show. Just reality.
Click to expand...

Trump did no wrong. Frivolous lawsuits are hated by the American people. Any more truly bad ideas, doll?


----------



## beautress

skews13 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking to Newsmax, Chairman Trainor said, “_Despite winning a court order which allows the Trump campaign to send observers to watch ballot counting in Pennsylvania from six feet away ballot watchers ‘have not been allowed into the polling locations in a meaningful way_.’”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yet we have this in reality and in real time happening in a court case with a real judge...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pennsylvania Supreme Court agreed Monday to take up a case brought by President Trump’s campaign claiming election observers in Philadelphia weren’t allowed to watch ballot counting from a close enough distance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania High Court to Hear Trump Suit Over Election Observers
> 
> 
> The Pennsylvania Supreme Court agreed Monday to take up a case brought by President Trump’s campaign claiming election observers in Philadelphia weren’t allowed to watch ballot counting from a close enough distance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.courthousenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which means there were observers they just wanted to be closer...Why do these people lie when they know they can be exposed for their lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would this person stick his neck out for an outcome that, if false, would come back to castrate him?
> 
> If he makes this claim, he will be destroyed by the Left. To make this statement, he must believe Trump is in the right and will prevail. It would be the only scenario that saves his arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is busting his balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well this has to be about the stupidest answer possible, Trump bullies this man into slapping the Left? So he is more afraid of a drowning POTUS than he is of the Godless, burn, loot, and riot murderous Left? LOL
> 
> Yeah sure, okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just depends what yer future suck-up plans be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 60 feet away from the Democrats was a slap in the face, Mr. Moonglow. The Republicans needed to read the evidence. That was denied them in their hate Republican training. And you know how unjust that was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, poor baby. You should start practicing now ... President Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. As Yogi Berra said, "It ain't over till it's over."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On January 20, 2021 at 12 noon, it will be over for Trump. It's automatic, and can't be stopped, delayed, or over ruled. At which time the orange traitor will be subject to arrest and prosecution. I suggest you ready yourself for that, because it isn't going to be a reality tv show. Just reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://newspunch.com/feder
> al-elec...rops-bombshell-this-election-is-illegitimate/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden won, and he won big. It wasn’t even close. It will end up being 306 electoral votes, and over 8 million popular votes.
> 
> That’s an ass kicking of epic proportions, and a clear mandate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden and the left could actually be a security threat to the United States. By everything we've seen in their actions, heard out of their own mouths about their agenda's, about their loyalties, their ideologies, their culture, and their want to control everything against the majorities will by government power, should be putting up red flags all over the place.
> 
> Then you have the capitulators trying to make excuses about how it won't be so bad, and how Biden is actually a moderate that won't take the nation to the extreme left. Best do their homework.
> 
> By his race baiting, pandering, and going along with anything that was asked or said (even him being ok about 8 year olds engaging in transgenderism, otherwise if their parents or parent help them to believe that they are a boy instead of a girl (if were born a girl) or a girl instead of a boy (if we're born a boy), but at 8 years old ????? Come on mannnnnn.
> 
> Then you have the new rehtoric of them reversing Trump's important foreign policy initiatives in which rolled back the mistakes of the past in which before hand made this nation highly vulnerable to attacks, and it weakened our strength upon the world stage in many ways.
> 
> Yep, it has all been a product of the leftist ridiculous thinking, and their bullcrap in which they believe, and it has never been steeped in reality.
> 
> This situation going on in this election, otherwise if fraud by the Democrats is proven, and they are attempting to steal this election for nefarious purposes, then homeland security, the FBI, the CIA should be all over it. They should do their jobs regardless of partisan politic's, and all in order to protect this nation from the things that are security threats. Many questions need answering, and investigation's initiated if we actually have a security threat in play here that is caused by these new Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest security threat to this nation has been in the White House for the last 4 years.
> 
> View attachment 415764
Click to expand...

Trump a security threat? Oh, so that's why 5 countries nominated him for the Nobel peace prize?

Try another phony charge. That one doesn't ring true.


----------



## Care4all

The election commission chairman did not say what the OP claims....???  There were a lot of IFS and SPECULATION in his actual comments









						Trey Trainor to Newsmax TV: Voter Fraud Is Taking Place
					

Chair of the Federal Election Commission Trey Trainor believes voter fraud is taking place in states still counting ballots.During a Friday appearance on Newsmax TV's "National Report," Trainor said locations not granting observers...




					www.newsmax.com


----------



## ChemEngineer

Coyote said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Liberal men are so effeminate and ugly. Pity them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 415643
> 
> View attachment 415644
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then there are the MAGA Men....
> 
> View attachment 415767View attachment 415768
Click to expand...


Don't be afraid little Coyote.  They won't hurt  you.
Even if you're wearing a Biden hat, no real man will smash you over the head like your fellow  Leftist Trump Haters do to us.


I know you prefer to dress like the colorful duo below.  Cute.


----------



## LoneLaugher

beagle9 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American people are close to moving from being mildly annoyed by the Trump failure to concede to be angry at the Trump failure to concede.
> 
> Now would be a good time for you morons to choose another path.
> 
> 
> 
> Just when did the fuckin' DEMOCRATS concede the 2016 Election? How about you goddam commies choose another path. I am not annoyed at all. I want 72 Million Trump voters to show Biden the same courtesy that filthy Dems showed Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On election night. Bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. They NEVER gave up. Do you forget the Re-Counts? The phony Russia crap? Impeachment over a Phone call? BLAMING Trump for Covid? All Democrats are rancid traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton conceded on election night. You’re a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The Bitch never conceeded. Those "Jill Stein" recounts were funded by HITLERY. After 4 years of trying to make Trump quit, you stupid Communists finally figured how to cheat an election. Just change the RULES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good grief.  You guys constantly revise history in order to try and justify Trump's behavior.
> 
> Clinton conceded.
> 
> November 9 2016.
> 
> She called Trump and conceded.  Period.
> 
> When will Trump stop tearing our country apart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clinton told Biden not to concede no matter what as if she knew the fix was in early on.
Click to expand...


Context. Please add context.


----------



## Agit8r

Moonglow said:


> Speaking to Newsmax, Chairman Trainor said, “_Despite winning a court order which allows the Trump campaign to send observers to watch ballot counting in Pennsylvania from six feet away ballot watchers ‘have not been allowed into the polling locations in a meaningful way_.’”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yet we have this in reality and in real time happening in a court case with a real judge...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pennsylvania Supreme Court agreed Monday to take up a case brought by President Trump’s campaign claiming election observers in Philadelphia weren’t allowed to watch ballot counting from a close enough distance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania High Court to Hear Trump Suit Over Election Observers
> 
> 
> The Pennsylvania Supreme Court agreed Monday to take up a case brought by President Trump’s campaign claiming election observers in Philadelphia weren’t allowed to watch ballot counting from a close enough distance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.courthousenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which means there were observers they just wanted to be closer...Why do these people lie when they know they can be exposed for their lying?
Click to expand...


It is because they know that all the members of Troompa Loompa's cult of personality will eat up the headline and not care about any context or details


----------



## beagle9

Coyote said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Liberal men are so effeminate and ugly. Pity them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 415643
> 
> View attachment 415644
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then there are the MAGA Men....
> 
> View attachment 415767View attachment 415768
Click to expand...

How stupid this is, and yet we are supposed to be giving you some kind of respect as if you are an adult when doing things like this ???? Now you know good and well that anyone can play the game that you're playing, but who as an adult wants too?


----------



## Coyote

beagle9 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Liberal men are so effeminate and ugly. Pity them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 415643
> 
> View attachment 415644
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then there are the MAGA Men....
> 
> View attachment 415767View attachment 415768
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How stupid this is, and yet we are supposed to be giving you some kind of respect as if you are an adult when doing things like this ???? Now you know good and well that anyone can play the game that you're playing, but who as an adult wants too?
Click to expand...


What's stupid is people like you giving a free pass to posts like what I replied to.  Hypocrisy much?


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

beagle9 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Liberal men are so effeminate and ugly. Pity them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 415643
> 
> View attachment 415644
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then there are the MAGA Men....
> 
> View attachment 415767View attachment 415768
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How stupid this is, and yet we are supposed to be giving you some kind of respect as if you are an adult when doing things like this ???? Now you know good and well that anyone can play the game that you're playing, but who as an adult wants too?
Click to expand...

I'm missing sumptin here. I just said libs are usually so ugly the doctor slapped the mom and dumped them in the reject bucket.


----------



## bravoactual

The *L.O.U.T.S.* (*Loser of The United States*) Fucking *LOST.....LOST....LOST*..  

Get the fuck over it.  That Russian Loving, Pussy Grabbing Orange Draft Dodger *LOST....LOST.....LOST*.

The Orange Fucking Shit Stain had his petition in Wayne County Michigan To Reject Certification of The Election.....*RE-FUCKING-JECTED*.









						Judge rejects request for Wayne County audit, halt to election certification
					

Wayne County Circuit Judge Timothy Kenny has denied a request to stop the canvassing and certification of results in Wayne County



					www.detroitnews.com
				



.

Porter Wright Stops Representing the* L.O.T.U.S*. In Pennsylvania Has Withdrew The Lawsuit Filed Ju.st Days Earlier.









						Once Loyal to Trump, Law Firms Pull Back From His Election Fight
					

Porter Wright withdrew from a federal lawsuit it had filed days earlier. A top Jones Day lawyer said the firm wouldn’t take on new election litigation.




					www.nytimes.com
				



.

THE *L..O.T.U.S*. Campaign Drops Lawsuit In Arizona After Joe iden's Lead Cannot Be Overcome.









						Trump campaign drops lawsuit in Arizona after Joe Biden's lead cannot be overcome
					

Arizona's latest ballot count on Thursday mathematically eliminated the president from winning the state.




					www.12news.com
				



.

45 FUCKING LOST.

45 IS A LOSER.

45 LOST.

45 IS A LOSER.

45 LOST.

45 IS A LOSER.

45 LOST.

45 IS A LOSER.

GET THE FUCK OVER IT.


----------



## San Souci

LoneLaugher said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American people are close to moving from being mildly annoyed by the Trump failure to concede to be angry at the Trump failure to concede.
> 
> Now would be a good time for you morons to choose another path.
> 
> 
> 
> Just when did the fuckin' DEMOCRATS concede the 2016 Election? How about you goddam commies choose another path. I am not annoyed at all. I want 72 Million Trump voters to show Biden the same courtesy that filthy Dems showed Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On election night. Bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. They NEVER gave up. Do you forget the Re-Counts? The phony Russia crap? Impeachment over a Phone call? BLAMING Trump for Covid? All Democrats are rancid traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton conceded on election night. You’re a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton has spent the last four years telling the whole world (every time she could pull the chardonnay bottle out of her kisser) that she won the election, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. She hasn’t. Fool.
Click to expand...

Yes. Haven't you been watching CNN? You lie.


----------



## San Souci

Persistence Of Memory said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Liberal men are so effeminate and ugly. Pity them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 415643
> 
> View attachment 415644
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then there are the MAGA Men....
> 
> View attachment 415767View attachment 415768
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How stupid this is, and yet we are supposed to be giving you some kind of respect as if you are an adult when doing things like this ???? Now you know good and well that anyone can play the game that you're playing, but who as an adult wants too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm missing sumptin here. I just said libs are usually so ugly the doctor slapped the mom and dumped them in the reject bucket.
Click to expand...

Rosie O'Donnell is a typical Lib woman.


----------



## beagle9

Coyote said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Liberal men are so effeminate and ugly. Pity them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 415643
> 
> View attachment 415644
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then there are the MAGA Men....
> 
> View attachment 415767View attachment 415768
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How stupid this is, and yet we are supposed to be giving you some kind of respect as if you are an adult when doing things like this ???? Now you know good and well that anyone can play the game that you're playing, but who as an adult wants too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's stupid is people like you giving a free pass to posts like what I replied to.  Hypocrisy much?
Click to expand...

Didn't see the post. Thought it was a stand alone post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Anyone else notice how often Trump haters have Satanic, Childish, or 3rd grade Avatars?
> 
> It's a reflection of their mental depravity


I indeed have noticed it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Leo123 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "News Punch" sourcing "Newsmax".
> 
> Okay.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably more reliable than the MSM.
Click to expand...

Probably? Try  much much more reliable.lol


----------



## beagle9

Persistence Of Memory said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Liberal men are so effeminate and ugly. Pity them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 415643
> 
> View attachment 415644
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then there are the MAGA Men....
> 
> View attachment 415767View attachment 415768
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How stupid this is, and yet we are supposed to be giving you some kind of respect as if you are an adult when doing things like this ???? Now you know good and well that anyone can play the game that you're playing, but who as an adult wants too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm missing sumptin here. I just said libs are usually so ugly the doctor slapped the mom and dumped them in the reject bucket.
Click to expand...

The you so ugly jokes eh ?  And coyote responded with her post next ? I copy the challenge is on.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

task0778 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, if this election should by any chance go to the Left, the consequences will be severe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The consequences are going to be severe either way.  No matter how it turns out, half the country is going to think their vote was for nothing.  No matter what the courts rule, and no matter what the recounts are, a whole lot of people will have zero confidence in our election process.  And that ain't good.  No matter who gets sworn in come Jan 20, half the country is going to believe his presidency is illegitimate.
Click to expand...

Who gives a shit if the Biden lovers think trumps presidency was not legit,they obviously are such brainwashed sheep,they believe everything the idiot box in the living room tells them so if they are that stupid,who gives a shot what they think.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rye Catcher said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultimate result of shielding men from the effects of folly is to fill the world with fools. - Herbert Spencer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No one is more hated than he who speaks  the truth. - Plato
> 
> The history of government management of money has, except for a few short happy periods, been one of incessant fraud and deception. -- economist Fredrich August von Hayek (1899-1992)
> 
> It is hard to imagine a more stupid or dangerous way of making decisions than putting those decisions in the hands of people who pay no price for being wrong. - Thomas Sowell
> 
> The most refreshing thing you find in government is competence, because it is so rare. - Senator Daniel Patrick Moynihan
> 
> 
> When plunder becomes a way of life for a group of men living together in society, they create for themselves in the course of time a legal system that authorizes it and a moral code that glorifies it.” French economist and statesman Frederic Bastiat (1801-1850)*
> 
> Plunder exactly describes Joe Biden with his evil spawn, Hunter.
> Plunder exactly describes Hillary and Bill Clinton with their Clinton Charitable (sick) Foundation, which raked in $140,000,000 from Russia in return for the purchase of 20% of America's uranium.
> Plunder exactly describes Barack and Butch Obama, who raked the public over the coals even before his elevation to the U.S. Senate and presidency.
> Plunder exactly describes Al Gore who lies for millions and sells books filled with lies to the gullible and frightened.  Even the Unabomber had a well worn copy of Gore's book in his rathole cabin when he was arrested for murdering people with package bombs.
> 
> "I was standing on the bow of a ship anchored (sic) in the Aral Sea, fifty miles from any water." - Al Gore, who flies around the world, ordering others NOT to drive or use any evil fossil fuel
> 
> Nota bene:  Ships are not "anchored" when they are sitting on dirt.
> 
> Gore flunked out of Vanderbilt Divinity School and now lives close to the ocean, as he lectures everyone on the rising sea level.  But then so do the Obamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone else whose character you want to attack?  Seems you have forgotten the dead and infected Americans, and those who everyday are testing positive and/or being hospitalized and those who die every few minutes (oh, I'm sure you believe these statistic are a hoax) and you must believe Donald Trump is hated for telling the truth.
Click to expand...

We have proven time and time again it is a hoax,that all these deaths you are referring to,the majority are from something else ruled as covid. you trolls keep ignoring that whistleblowing doctors have come forward saying hospitals are receiving huge payoffs to rule anything from a gunshot would to the head to a fatal car accident as covid.ignoring how every major msm media outlet is deleting facts they come out with thst don’t go along with the official version and risking losing their jobs by going public.you trolls have the fucked up logic of the idiot box in the living room says it to be true,it must.


----------



## beagle9

LA RAM FAN said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, if this election should by any chance go to the Left, the consequences will be severe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The consequences are going to be severe either way.  No matter how it turns out, half the country is going to think their vote was for nothing.  No matter what the courts rule, and no matter what the recounts are, a whole lot of people will have zero confidence in our election process.  And that ain't good.  No matter who gets sworn in come Jan 20, half the country is going to believe his presidency is illegitimate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who gives a shit if the Biden lovers think trumps presidency was not legit,they obviously are such brainwashed sheep,they believe everything the idiot box in the living room tells them so if they are that stupid,who gives a shot what they think.
Click to expand...

They're gonna find out how bad a Briben presidency is, otherwise if he's not disqualified first, and then they are going to be crying and knashing at the teeth once he pisses them off like nobodies business. They'll be no help for them then, as they will have made their bed, and they will be forced to lye in it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rye Catcher said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, if this election should by any chance go to the Left, the consequences will be severe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The consequences are going to be severe either way.  No matter how it turns out, half the country is going to think their vote was for nothing.  No matter what the courts rule, and no matter what the recounts are, a whole lot of people will have zero confidence in our election process.  And that ain't good.  No matter who gets sworn in come Jan 20, half the country is going to believe his presidency is illegitimate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly, but as more and more Republicans accept the fact that Democracy is being destroyed by Trump and his fellow travelers, we may come out of this election into the light.  We can only hope that the 70 million or so voters for Trump see the light sometime in the near future.
Click to expand...

You get more and more stupid by the minute,the only Rino gops that hate trump are globalists I. League with the democrats like bush,Romney and spacey Einstein,true patriot gops like rams paul,are behind trump Einstein.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, if this election should by any chance go to the Left, the consequences will be severe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The consequences are going to be severe either way.  No matter how it turns out, half the country is going to think their vote was for nothing.  No matter what the courts rule, and no matter what the recounts are, a whole lot of people will have zero confidence in our election process.  And that ain't good.  No matter who gets sworn in come Jan 20, half the country is going to believe his presidency is illegitimate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly, but as more and more Republicans accept the fact that Democracy is being destroyed by Trump and his fellow travelers, we may come out of this election into the light.  We can only hope that the 70 million or so voters for Trump see the light sometime in the near future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The United States of America has NEVER been a Democracy.  it's part of what made it so great.
> Yours are working feverishly to destroy that and install MOB RULE.
> You have absolutely no clue how the Constitution protected your rights as well do you?    What astounding short shortsightedness on your part.
> 
> Clearly, the Left wants to shred the Constitution by confiscating firearms.    But you're ok with that one so no complaints.
> Clearly the left censors the Right....but again, you're ok with that because your agenda is being propped up
> 
> Fools celebrate the loss of others rights, because it's only a matter of time until theirs are as well
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

dblack said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can only hope that the 70 million or so voters for Trump see the light sometime in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we can also hope that Democrats will pause to consider why 70 million people would rather vote for an unhinged assclown, than to give in to the Democrat's agenda. And then maybe adjust their agenda so isn't offensive to half the country.
Click to expand...

You mean the ass loan lying biden the communist lover assclown who can’t utter one sentence without stammering?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SassyIrishLass said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.  Everybody is just kind of laughing at you guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said in 2016 Trump had no chance, leading into 2020 you repeated...until election day you posted maybe you were wrong...then around 10 PM all sorts of questionable things began happening. Now you're back to Trump has no chance.
> 
> Any reason you think you should be taken serious?
> 
> Think hard
Click to expand...

Yeah funny how 4 years ago he parroted the msm media version trump had no chance but yet still thinks even after having to do the unthinkable and come to grips with reality to add it he was wrong when it happened,he still thinks the lamestream media he worships as gospel truth,is right again,priceless.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

miketx said:


> Ben Thomson said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are still waiting for the PROOF...Few legal wins so far as Trump team hunts for proof of fraud
> 
> 
> 
> You vermin scum don't accept proof.
Click to expand...

The understatement of the century.


----------



## beagle9

LA RAM FAN said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultimate result of shielding men from the effects of folly is to fill the world with fools. - Herbert Spencer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No one is more hated than he who speaks  the truth. - Plato
> 
> The history of government management of money has, except for a few short happy periods, been one of incessant fraud and deception. -- economist Fredrich August von Hayek (1899-1992)
> 
> It is hard to imagine a more stupid or dangerous way of making decisions than putting those decisions in the hands of people who pay no price for being wrong. - Thomas Sowell
> 
> The most refreshing thing you find in government is competence, because it is so rare. - Senator Daniel Patrick Moynihan
> 
> 
> When plunder becomes a way of life for a group of men living together in society, they create for themselves in the course of time a legal system that authorizes it and a moral code that glorifies it.” French economist and statesman Frederic Bastiat (1801-1850)*
> 
> Plunder exactly describes Joe Biden with his evil spawn, Hunter.
> Plunder exactly describes Hillary and Bill Clinton with their Clinton Charitable (sick) Foundation, which raked in $140,000,000 from Russia in return for the purchase of 20% of America's uranium.
> Plunder exactly describes Barack and Butch Obama, who raked the public over the coals even before his elevation to the U.S. Senate and presidency.
> Plunder exactly describes Al Gore who lies for millions and sells books filled with lies to the gullible and frightened.  Even the Unabomber had a well worn copy of Gore's book in his rathole cabin when he was arrested for murdering people with package bombs.
> 
> "I was standing on the bow of a ship anchored (sic) in the Aral Sea, fifty miles from any water." - Al Gore, who flies around the world, ordering others NOT to drive or use any evil fossil fuel
> 
> Nota bene:  Ships are not "anchored" when they are sitting on dirt.
> 
> Gore flunked out of Vanderbilt Divinity School and now lives close to the ocean, as he lectures everyone on the rising sea level.  But then so do the Obamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone else whose character you want to attack?  Seems you have forgotten the dead and infected Americans, and those who everyday are testing positive and/or being hospitalized and those who die every few minutes (oh, I'm sure you believe these statistic are a hoax) and you must believe Donald Trump is hated for telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have proven time and time again it is a hoax,that all these deaths you are referring to,the majority are from something else ruled as covid. you trolls keep ignoring that whistleblowing doctors have come forward saying hospitals are receiving huge payoffs to rule anything from a gunshot would to the head to a fatal car accident as covid.ignoring how every major msm media outlet is deleting facts they come out with thst don’t go along with the official version and risking losing their jobs by going public.you trolls have the fucked up logic of the idiot box in the living room says it to be true,it must.
Click to expand...

I sure got the thing and got over it. It was like the flu, and I didn't get the bad symptoms that were talked about, but I did have symptoms regardless. Glad I was healthy enough to get over it, but I know a feller that it took him out. He didn't have anything to bad wrong with him except maybe being a little bit obease, and he had a slight cough that he said he had for a long time.  They said he had Covid, and he went into the hospital finally, got placed on the ventilator, and still didn't make it... Not sure if they gave him any of the new drugs for it or not.  Not sure why he didn't make it. It was strange.

He's the only one we know that got it, and didn't make it, but everyone else that got it had gotten over it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

iceberg said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one with an honest loyalty to this country gives any f~cks what any trump appointee thinks about anything. They are all worthless traitors for Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 years looking nothing found to support this RUSSIA claim.
> 
> Yet you believe it.
> 
> Not even 2 weeks since the election you refuse to allow your side the same examination ability.
Click to expand...

You just humiliated the troll to no end..lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Turtlesoup said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, if this election should by any chance go to the Left, the consequences will be severe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The consequences are going to be severe either way.  No matter how it turns out, half the country is going to think their vote was for nothing.  No matter what the courts rule, and no matter what the recounts are, a whole lot of people will have zero confidence in our election process.  And that ain't good.  No matter who gets sworn in come Jan 20, half the country is going to believe his presidency is illegitimate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly, but as more and more Republicans accept the fact that Democracy is being destroyed by Trump and his fellow travelers, we may come out of this election into the light.  We can only hope that the 70 million or so voters for Trump see the light sometime in the near future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As more and more republicans?  WTH?   Hun, Trump got MORE votes this time than last time------
> 
> The dem propaganda arm, called the media, did all they could to get america to hate Trump but given the vote numbers----they failed miserably.   They only succeeding in saying the most weak minded and have ruin their own reputations in the process.
Click to expand...

You nailed it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

beagle9 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultimate result of shielding men from the effects of folly is to fill the world with fools. - Herbert Spencer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No one is more hated than he who speaks  the truth. - Plato
> 
> The history of government management of money has, except for a few short happy periods, been one of incessant fraud and deception. -- economist Fredrich August von Hayek (1899-1992)
> 
> It is hard to imagine a more stupid or dangerous way of making decisions than putting those decisions in the hands of people who pay no price for being wrong. - Thomas Sowell
> 
> The most refreshing thing you find in government is competence, because it is so rare. - Senator Daniel Patrick Moynihan
> 
> 
> When plunder becomes a way of life for a group of men living together in society, they create for themselves in the course of time a legal system that authorizes it and a moral code that glorifies it.” French economist and statesman Frederic Bastiat (1801-1850)*
> 
> Plunder exactly describes Joe Biden with his evil spawn, Hunter.
> Plunder exactly describes Hillary and Bill Clinton with their Clinton Charitable (sick) Foundation, which raked in $140,000,000 from Russia in return for the purchase of 20% of America's uranium.
> Plunder exactly describes Barack and Butch Obama, who raked the public over the coals even before his elevation to the U.S. Senate and presidency.
> Plunder exactly describes Al Gore who lies for millions and sells books filled with lies to the gullible and frightened.  Even the Unabomber had a well worn copy of Gore's book in his rathole cabin when he was arrested for murdering people with package bombs.
> 
> "I was standing on the bow of a ship anchored (sic) in the Aral Sea, fifty miles from any water." - Al Gore, who flies around the world, ordering others NOT to drive or use any evil fossil fuel
> 
> Nota bene:  Ships are not "anchored" when they are sitting on dirt.
> 
> Gore flunked out of Vanderbilt Divinity School and now lives close to the ocean, as he lectures everyone on the rising sea level.  But then so do the Obamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone else whose character you want to attack?  Seems you have forgotten the dead and infected Americans, and those who everyday are testing positive and/or being hospitalized and those who die every few minutes (oh, I'm sure you believe these statistic are a hoax) and you must believe Donald Trump is hated for telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have proven time and time again it is a hoax,that all these deaths you are referring to,the majority are from something else ruled as covid. you trolls keep ignoring that whistleblowing doctors have come forward saying hospitals are receiving huge payoffs to rule anything from a gunshot would to the head to a fatal car accident as covid.ignoring how every major msm media outlet is deleting facts they come out with thst don’t go along with the official version and risking losing their jobs by going public.you trolls have the fucked up logic of the idiot box in the living room says it to be true,it must.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sure got the thing and got over it. It was like the flu, and I didn't get the bad symptoms that were talked about, but I did have symptoms regardless. Glad I was healthy enough to get over it, but I know a feller that it took him out. He didn't have anything to bad wrong with him except maybe being a little bit obease, and he had a slight cough that he said he had for a long time.  They said he had Covid, and he went into the hospital finally, got placed on the ventilator, and still didn't make it... Not sure if they gave him any of the new drugs for it or not.  Not sure why he didn't make it. It was strange.
> 
> He's the only one we know that got it, and didn't make it, but everyone else that got it had gotten over it.
Click to expand...

Yeah everybody I talk to thst tells me they know someone that had it,they all got over it,that feller you knew I know had they not put him on a ventilator and he knew my doctor,bless his heart,he would not have died.that’s what these hospitals do is they put you on the ventilator which is not good for you then you die

These stupid ass trolls who keep parroting the msm lies prove what stupid ass idiots they are, there were thousands of citizens in germany protesting this lined up like sardines with no masks,there are no known major cases of them dying after that. How we know that? There are at least a thousand doctors in Germany that are behind the doctors here in the United States backing them up saying it is far far less deadly than they claim it to be. Thst you have far more people thst die each year from car accidents than covid.these doctors live in Germany,so they know better than ANY of us on this board,the truth that there wereno known major cases of people dying from covid when those thousands gathered in Germany to protest,they will ALL tell you there were not thousands lined up in hospitals after that as the lamestream media claimed happened.

Take that and eat shit you lying stupid ass fuck BIden america haters,shove that one up your asses.


----------



## beagle9

LA RAM FAN said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultimate result of shielding men from the effects of folly is to fill the world with fools. - Herbert Spencer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No one is more hated than he who speaks  the truth. - Plato
> 
> The history of government management of money has, except for a few short happy periods, been one of incessant fraud and deception. -- economist Fredrich August von Hayek (1899-1992)
> 
> It is hard to imagine a more stupid or dangerous way of making decisions than putting those decisions in the hands of people who pay no price for being wrong. - Thomas Sowell
> 
> The most refreshing thing you find in government is competence, because it is so rare. - Senator Daniel Patrick Moynihan
> 
> 
> When plunder becomes a way of life for a group of men living together in society, they create for themselves in the course of time a legal system that authorizes it and a moral code that glorifies it.” French economist and statesman Frederic Bastiat (1801-1850)*
> 
> Plunder exactly describes Joe Biden with his evil spawn, Hunter.
> Plunder exactly describes Hillary and Bill Clinton with their Clinton Charitable (sick) Foundation, which raked in $140,000,000 from Russia in return for the purchase of 20% of America's uranium.
> Plunder exactly describes Barack and Butch Obama, who raked the public over the coals even before his elevation to the U.S. Senate and presidency.
> Plunder exactly describes Al Gore who lies for millions and sells books filled with lies to the gullible and frightened.  Even the Unabomber had a well worn copy of Gore's book in his rathole cabin when he was arrested for murdering people with package bombs.
> 
> "I was standing on the bow of a ship anchored (sic) in the Aral Sea, fifty miles from any water." - Al Gore, who flies around the world, ordering others NOT to drive or use any evil fossil fuel
> 
> Nota bene:  Ships are not "anchored" when they are sitting on dirt.
> 
> Gore flunked out of Vanderbilt Divinity School and now lives close to the ocean, as he lectures everyone on the rising sea level.  But then so do the Obamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone else whose character you want to attack?  Seems you have forgotten the dead and infected Americans, and those who everyday are testing positive and/or being hospitalized and those who die every few minutes (oh, I'm sure you believe these statistic are a hoax) and you must believe Donald Trump is hated for telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have proven time and time again it is a hoax,that all these deaths you are referring to,the majority are from something else ruled as covid. you trolls keep ignoring that whistleblowing doctors have come forward saying hospitals are receiving huge payoffs to rule anything from a gunshot would to the head to a fatal car accident as covid.ignoring how every major msm media outlet is deleting facts they come out with thst don’t go along with the official version and risking losing their jobs by going public.you trolls have the fucked up logic of the idiot box in the living room says it to be true,it must.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sure got the thing and got over it. It was like the flu, and I didn't get the bad symptoms that were talked about, but I did have symptoms regardless. Glad I was healthy enough to get over it, but I know a feller that it took him out. He didn't have anything to bad wrong with him except maybe being a little bit obease, and he had a slight cough that he said he had for a long time.  They said he had Covid, and he went into the hospital finally, got placed on the ventilator, and still didn't make it... Not sure if they gave him any of the new drugs for it or not.  Not sure why he didn't make it. It was strange.
> 
> He's the only one we know that got it, and didn't make it, but everyone else that got it had gotten over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah everybody I talk to thst tells me they know someone that had it,they all got over it,that feller you knew I know had they not put him on a ventilator and he knew my doctor,bless his heart,he would not have died.that’s what these hospitals do is they put you on the ventilator which is not good for you then you die
> 
> These stupid ass trolls who keep parroting the msm lies prove what stupid ass idiots they are, there were thousands of citizens in germany protesting this lined up like sardines with no masks,there are no known major cases of them dying after that. How we know that? There are at least a thousand doctors in Germany that are behind the doctors here in the United States backing them up saying it is far far less deadly than they claim it to be. Thst you have far more people thst die each year from car accidents than covid.these doctors live in Germany,so they know better than ANY of us on this board,the truth that there wereno known major cases of people dying from covid when those thousands gathered in Germany to protest,they will ALL tell you there were not thousands lined up in hospitals after that as the lamestream media claimed happened.
> 
> Take that and eat shit you lying stupid ass fuck BIden america haters,shove that one up your asses.
Click to expand...

Yeah I heard that also about the ventilators, and that they aren't the remedy at all in the situation. In fact they were counter productive in the situation. Glad I didn't go to a hospital... Wow. Probably be dead now.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

beagle9 said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Liberal men are so effeminate and ugly. Pity them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 415643
> 
> View attachment 415644
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then there are the MAGA Men....
> 
> View attachment 415767View attachment 415768
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How stupid this is, and yet we are supposed to be giving you some kind of respect as if you are an adult when doing things like this ???? Now you know good and well that anyone can play the game that you're playing, but who as an adult wants too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm missing sumptin here. I just said libs are usually so ugly the doctor slapped the mom and dumped them in the reject bucket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The you so ugly jokes eh ?  And coyote responded with her post next ? I copy the challenge is on.
Click to expand...

LOL. I was just trollin and drinking....lol


----------



## Rye Catcher

LA RAM FAN said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultimate result of shielding men from the effects of folly is to fill the world with fools. - Herbert Spencer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No one is more hated than he who speaks  the truth. - Plato
> 
> The history of government management of money has, except for a few short happy periods, been one of incessant fraud and deception. -- economist Fredrich August von Hayek (1899-1992)
> 
> It is hard to imagine a more stupid or dangerous way of making decisions than putting those decisions in the hands of people who pay no price for being wrong. - Thomas Sowell
> 
> The most refreshing thing you find in government is competence, because it is so rare. - Senator Daniel Patrick Moynihan
> 
> 
> When plunder becomes a way of life for a group of men living together in society, they create for themselves in the course of time a legal system that authorizes it and a moral code that glorifies it.” French economist and statesman Frederic Bastiat (1801-1850)*
> 
> Plunder exactly describes Joe Biden with his evil spawn, Hunter.
> Plunder exactly describes Hillary and Bill Clinton with their Clinton Charitable (sick) Foundation, which raked in $140,000,000 from Russia in return for the purchase of 20% of America's uranium.
> Plunder exactly describes Barack and Butch Obama, who raked the public over the coals even before his elevation to the U.S. Senate and presidency.
> Plunder exactly describes Al Gore who lies for millions and sells books filled with lies to the gullible and frightened.  Even the Unabomber had a well worn copy of Gore's book in his rathole cabin when he was arrested for murdering people with package bombs.
> 
> "I was standing on the bow of a ship anchored (sic) in the Aral Sea, fifty miles from any water." - Al Gore, who flies around the world, ordering others NOT to drive or use any evil fossil fuel
> 
> Nota bene:  Ships are not "anchored" when they are sitting on dirt.
> 
> Gore flunked out of Vanderbilt Divinity School and now lives close to the ocean, as he lectures everyone on the rising sea level.  But then so do the Obamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone else whose character you want to attack?  Seems you have forgotten the dead and infected Americans, and those who everyday are testing positive and/or being hospitalized and those who die every few minutes (oh, I'm sure you believe these statistic are a hoax) and you must believe Donald Trump is hated for telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have proven time and time again it is a hoax,that all these deaths you are referring to,the majority are from something else ruled as covid. you trolls keep ignoring that whistleblowing doctors have come forward saying hospitals are receiving huge payoffs to rule anything from a gunshot would to the head to a fatal car accident as covid.ignoring how every major msm media outlet is deleting facts they come out with thst don’t go along with the official version and risking losing their jobs by going public.you trolls have the fucked up logic of the idiot box in the living room says it to be true,it must.
Click to expand...


You're insane, or a damn liar.


----------



## AntonToo

LA RAM FAN said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultimate result of shielding men from the effects of folly is to fill the world with fools. - Herbert Spencer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No one is more hated than he who speaks  the truth. - Plato
> 
> The history of government management of money has, except for a few short happy periods, been one of incessant fraud and deception. -- economist Fredrich August von Hayek (1899-1992)
> 
> It is hard to imagine a more stupid or dangerous way of making decisions than putting those decisions in the hands of people who pay no price for being wrong. - Thomas Sowell
> 
> The most refreshing thing you find in government is competence, because it is so rare. - Senator Daniel Patrick Moynihan
> 
> 
> When plunder becomes a way of life for a group of men living together in society, they create for themselves in the course of time a legal system that authorizes it and a moral code that glorifies it.” French economist and statesman Frederic Bastiat (1801-1850)*
> 
> Plunder exactly describes Joe Biden with his evil spawn, Hunter.
> Plunder exactly describes Hillary and Bill Clinton with their Clinton Charitable (sick) Foundation, which raked in $140,000,000 from Russia in return for the purchase of 20% of America's uranium.
> Plunder exactly describes Barack and Butch Obama, who raked the public over the coals even before his elevation to the U.S. Senate and presidency.
> Plunder exactly describes Al Gore who lies for millions and sells books filled with lies to the gullible and frightened.  Even the Unabomber had a well worn copy of Gore's book in his rathole cabin when he was arrested for murdering people with package bombs.
> 
> "I was standing on the bow of a ship anchored (sic) in the Aral Sea, fifty miles from any water." - Al Gore, who flies around the world, ordering others NOT to drive or use any evil fossil fuel
> 
> Nota bene:  Ships are not "anchored" when they are sitting on dirt.
> 
> Gore flunked out of Vanderbilt Divinity School and now lives close to the ocean, as he lectures everyone on the rising sea level.  But then so do the Obamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone else whose character you want to attack?  Seems you have forgotten the dead and infected Americans, and those who everyday are testing positive and/or being hospitalized and those who die every few minutes (oh, I'm sure you believe these statistic are a hoax) and you must believe Donald Trump is hated for telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have proven time and time again it is a hoax,that all these deaths you are referring to,the majority are from something else ruled as covid. you trolls keep ignoring that whistleblowing doctors have come forward saying hospitals are receiving huge payoffs to rule anything from a gunshot would to the head to a fatal car accident as covid.ignoring how every major msm media outlet is deleting facts they come out with thst don’t go along with the official version and risking losing their jobs by going public.you trolls have the fucked up logic of the idiot box in the living room says it to be true,it must.
Click to expand...


Can you point to even a single case of ANY hospital getting prosecuted for this fraud?

Can you explain why 300,000 more Americans are dead this year since pandemic started compared to last year?

Can you explain why death increases are seen at ALL counties hit by Covid-19?


----------



## GLASNOST

liarintheWH said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald's handpicked stooge at the FEC claims fraud?
> Well that settles it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot better then CNN saying fraud doesn’t exist and Biden is president.
Click to expand...

Gotta' admit you are right.


----------



## GLASNOST

Blues Lifer said:


> Why would this person stick his neck out for an outcome that, if false, would come back to castrate him?
> 
> If he makes this claim, he will be destroyed by the Left. To make this statement, he must believe Trump is in the right and will prevail. It would be the only scenario that saves his arse.


Pure logic.


----------



## GLASNOST

antontoo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultimate result of shielding men from the effects of folly is to fill the world with fools. - Herbert Spencer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No one is more hated than he who speaks  the truth. - Plato
> 
> The history of government management of money has, except for a few short happy periods, been one of incessant fraud and deception. -- economist Fredrich August von Hayek (1899-1992)
> 
> It is hard to imagine a more stupid or dangerous way of making decisions than putting those decisions in the hands of people who pay no price for being wrong. - Thomas Sowell
> 
> The most refreshing thing you find in government is competence, because it is so rare. - Senator Daniel Patrick Moynihan
> 
> 
> When plunder becomes a way of life for a group of men living together in society, they create for themselves in the course of time a legal system that authorizes it and a moral code that glorifies it.” French economist and statesman Frederic Bastiat (1801-1850)*
> 
> Plunder exactly describes Joe Biden with his evil spawn, Hunter.
> Plunder exactly describes Hillary and Bill Clinton with their Clinton Charitable (sick) Foundation, which raked in $140,000,000 from Russia in return for the purchase of 20% of America's uranium.
> Plunder exactly describes Barack and Butch Obama, who raked the public over the coals even before his elevation to the U.S. Senate and presidency.
> Plunder exactly describes Al Gore who lies for millions and sells books filled with lies to the gullible and frightened.  Even the Unabomber had a well worn copy of Gore's book in his rathole cabin when he was arrested for murdering people with package bombs.
> 
> "I was standing on the bow of a ship anchored (sic) in the Aral Sea, fifty miles from any water." - Al Gore, who flies around the world, ordering others NOT to drive or use any evil fossil fuel
> 
> Nota bene:  Ships are not "anchored" when they are sitting on dirt.
> 
> Gore flunked out of Vanderbilt Divinity School and now lives close to the ocean, as he lectures everyone on the rising sea level.  But then so do the Obamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone else whose character you want to attack?  Seems you have forgotten the dead and infected Americans, and those who everyday are testing positive and/or being hospitalized and those who die every few minutes (oh, I'm sure you believe these statistic are a hoax) and you must believe Donald Trump is hated for telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have proven time and time again it is a hoax,that all these deaths you are referring to,the majority are from something else ruled as covid. you trolls keep ignoring that whistleblowing doctors have come forward saying hospitals are receiving huge payoffs to rule anything from a gunshot would to the head to a fatal car accident as covid.ignoring how every major msm media outlet is deleting facts they come out with thst don’t go along with the official version and risking losing their jobs by going public.you trolls have the fucked up logic of the idiot box in the living room says it to be true,it must.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you point to even a single case of ANY hospital getting prosecuted for this fraud?
> 
> Can you explain why 300,000 more Americans are dead this year since pandemic started compared to last year?
> 
> Can you explain why death increases are seen at ALL counties hit by Covid-19?
Click to expand...

Blame shifting would be one explanation. There are three ways to look at it:

1). Covid-19 does not exist and is only a hoax.
2). Covid-19 does exist and is ravaging the globe and most of us are gonna' die.
3). Covid -19 is not a hoax but it is being manipulated (such as *the statistics*) for political leverage.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Coyote said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American people are close to moving from being mildly annoyed by the Trump failure to concede to be angry at the Trump failure to concede.
> 
> Now would be a good time for you morons to choose another path.
> 
> 
> 
> Just when did the fuckin' DEMOCRATS concede the 2016 Election? How about you goddam commies choose another path. I am not annoyed at all. I want 72 Million Trump voters to show Biden the same courtesy that filthy Dems showed Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On election night. Bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. They NEVER gave up. Do you forget the Re-Counts? The phony Russia crap? Impeachment over a Phone call? BLAMING Trump for Covid? All Democrats are rancid traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton conceded on election night. You’re a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The Bitch never conceeded. Those "Jill Stein" recounts were funded by HITLERY. After 4 years of trying to make Trump quit, you stupid Communists finally figured how to cheat an election. Just change the RULES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good grief.  You guys constantly revise history in order to try and justify Trump's behavior.
> 
> Clinton conceded.
> 
> November 9 2016.
> 
> She called Trump and conceded.  Period.
> 
> When will Trump stop tearing our country apart?
Click to expand...

Clinton cheated and still couldn't win---------she lost.

Trump was cheated both times-----------he shouldn't concede.


----------



## GLASNOST

Turtlesoup said:


> Clinton cheated and still couldn't win---------she lost.


That's right.



Turtlesoup said:


> Trump was cheated both times-----------he shouldn't concede.


Good point.


----------



## joaquinmiller

LA RAM FAN said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultimate result of shielding men from the effects of folly is to fill the world with fools. - Herbert Spencer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No one is more hated than he who speaks  the truth. - Plato
> 
> The history of government management of money has, except for a few short happy periods, been one of incessant fraud and deception. -- economist Fredrich August von Hayek (1899-1992)
> 
> It is hard to imagine a more stupid or dangerous way of making decisions than putting those decisions in the hands of people who pay no price for being wrong. - Thomas Sowell
> 
> The most refreshing thing you find in government is competence, because it is so rare. - Senator Daniel Patrick Moynihan
> 
> 
> When plunder becomes a way of life for a group of men living together in society, they create for themselves in the course of time a legal system that authorizes it and a moral code that glorifies it.” French economist and statesman Frederic Bastiat (1801-1850)*
> 
> Plunder exactly describes Joe Biden with his evil spawn, Hunter.
> Plunder exactly describes Hillary and Bill Clinton with their Clinton Charitable (sick) Foundation, which raked in $140,000,000 from Russia in return for the purchase of 20% of America's uranium.
> Plunder exactly describes Barack and Butch Obama, who raked the public over the coals even before his elevation to the U.S. Senate and presidency.
> Plunder exactly describes Al Gore who lies for millions and sells books filled with lies to the gullible and frightened.  Even the Unabomber had a well worn copy of Gore's book in his rathole cabin when he was arrested for murdering people with package bombs.
> 
> "I was standing on the bow of a ship anchored (sic) in the Aral Sea, fifty miles from any water." - Al Gore, who flies around the world, ordering others NOT to drive or use any evil fossil fuel
> 
> Nota bene:  Ships are not "anchored" when they are sitting on dirt.
> 
> Gore flunked out of Vanderbilt Divinity School and now lives close to the ocean, as he lectures everyone on the rising sea level.  But then so do the Obamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone else whose character you want to attack?  Seems you have forgotten the dead and infected Americans, and those who everyday are testing positive and/or being hospitalized and those who die every few minutes (oh, I'm sure you believe these statistic are a hoax) and you must believe Donald Trump is hated for telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have proven time and time again it is a hoax,that all these deaths you are referring to,the majority are from something else ruled as covid. you trolls keep ignoring that whistleblowing doctors have come forward saying hospitals are receiving huge payoffs to rule anything from a gunshot would to the head to a fatal car accident as covid.ignoring how every major msm media outlet is deleting facts they come out with thst don’t go along with the official version and risking losing their jobs by going public.you trolls have the fucked up logic of the idiot box in the living room says it to be true,it must.
Click to expand...


Trumpkins will believe anything.


----------



## beagle9

antontoo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultimate result of shielding men from the effects of folly is to fill the world with fools. - Herbert Spencer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No one is more hated than he who speaks  the truth. - Plato
> 
> The history of government management of money has, except for a few short happy periods, been one of incessant fraud and deception. -- economist Fredrich August von Hayek (1899-1992)
> 
> It is hard to imagine a more stupid or dangerous way of making decisions than putting those decisions in the hands of people who pay no price for being wrong. - Thomas Sowell
> 
> The most refreshing thing you find in government is competence, because it is so rare. - Senator Daniel Patrick Moynihan
> 
> 
> When plunder becomes a way of life for a group of men living together in society, they create for themselves in the course of time a legal system that authorizes it and a moral code that glorifies it.” French economist and statesman Frederic Bastiat (1801-1850)*
> 
> Plunder exactly describes Joe Biden with his evil spawn, Hunter.
> Plunder exactly describes Hillary and Bill Clinton with their Clinton Charitable (sick) Foundation, which raked in $140,000,000 from Russia in return for the purchase of 20% of America's uranium.
> Plunder exactly describes Barack and Butch Obama, who raked the public over the coals even before his elevation to the U.S. Senate and presidency.
> Plunder exactly describes Al Gore who lies for millions and sells books filled with lies to the gullible and frightened.  Even the Unabomber had a well worn copy of Gore's book in his rathole cabin when he was arrested for murdering people with package bombs.
> 
> "I was standing on the bow of a ship anchored (sic) in the Aral Sea, fifty miles from any water." - Al Gore, who flies around the world, ordering others NOT to drive or use any evil fossil fuel
> 
> Nota bene:  Ships are not "anchored" when they are sitting on dirt.
> 
> Gore flunked out of Vanderbilt Divinity School and now lives close to the ocean, as he lectures everyone on the rising sea level.  But then so do the Obamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone else whose character you want to attack?  Seems you have forgotten the dead and infected Americans, and those who everyday are testing positive and/or being hospitalized and those who die every few minutes (oh, I'm sure you believe these statistic are a hoax) and you must believe Donald Trump is hated for telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have proven time and time again it is a hoax,that all these deaths you are referring to,the majority are from something else ruled as covid. you trolls keep ignoring that whistleblowing doctors have come forward saying hospitals are receiving huge payoffs to rule anything from a gunshot would to the head to a fatal car accident as covid.ignoring how every major msm media outlet is deleting facts they come out with thst don’t go along with the official version and risking losing their jobs by going public.you trolls have the fucked up logic of the idiot box in the living room says it to be true,it must.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you point to even a single case of ANY hospital getting prosecuted for this fraud?
> 
> Can you explain why 300,000 more Americans are dead this year since pandemic started compared to last year?
> 
> Can you explain why death increases are seen at ALL counties hit by Covid-19?
Click to expand...

Explain away the 95% or higher survival rates from the damned thing. In no way should we be shutting down this country for a virus with a 95% or higher survival rate. It's mostly political, and the Democrats have proved it. 

Prove that the death rates are caused purely by Covid-19. You can't do it, but you are sure trying to convince for political reasons that the deaths are caused purely by Covid-19. 

It can't be proven by the average American, and that is what has been known all along. Not saying it ain't a real thing, because they said I had it, but it was no different than getting the flu, and in my case it might have been lighter than getting the flu. I'm old too.

We can't even prove the deaths are in the numbers being claimed, but if the lying media says it, then it must be true... Pffft.

Where are the thousands of reports from grieving families that have lost loved ones unexpectedly ? What about the grave sites where as one would think that we would be seeing tents all over them, and funeral homes being inundated with services as they scramble to customize their services to deal with the overwhelming death rates from this out of control pandemic ? Where are all the news reports about all this mess. We should be inundated with reports from all areas mentioned. Things aren't adding up.


----------



## joaquinmiller

"It goes through the air," Mr Trump told the author (Woodward) on 7 February.
"That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed.
"And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus." 









						Trump deliberately played down virus, Woodward book says
					

President Trump told reporter Bob Woodward he knew Covid-19 was deadly but wanted to avoid a panic.



					www.bbc.com
				




Of course, that's was before Trump told the world it was "under control," cases would "soon be very close to zero," and "so, that's a very good job we've done."


----------



## bravoactual

The L.O.T.U.S. (Loser of The United States) and Russia Loving, Pussy Grabbing Fuck Wad 45's Legal Machine Is Sounding The Grinding Halt Alarm.









						‘Purely outlandish stuff’: Trump’s legal machine grinds to a halt
					

So many lawsuits have been filed in so many state and federal courts that no one has an exact number. The campaign has lost nearly all of the cases that have been decided so far.




					www.politico.com
				



.

A Michigan lawyer for Donald Trump’s campaign filed a case in the wrong court. Lawsuits in Arizona and Nevada were dropped. A Georgia challenge was quickly rejected for lack of evidence. His Pennsylvania legal team just threw in the towel.

The president’s legal machine — the one papering swing states with lawsuits and affidavits in support of Trump’s unsubstantiated claims of widespread fraud — is slowly grinding to a halt after suffering a slew of legal defeats and setbacks.

*45 IS A LOSER!!!!!*
_*
45 LOST!!!!!

45 IS A LOSER!!!!!

45 LOST!!!!!

45 IS A LOSER!!!!
*_
*45 LOST!!!!!!*


----------



## ChemEngineer

San Souci said:


> Rosie O'Donnell is a typical Lib woman.



Ugly, hateful, obese, man-hater, ignorant, and condescending.
"Feminist" is a one-word oxymoron, as are "gay," "art," and "liberal."


----------



## ChemEngineer

beagle9 said:


> Explain away the 95% or higher survival rates from the damned thing. In no way should we be shutting down this country for a virus with a 95% or higher survival rate. It's mostly political, and the Democrats have proved it.











						Covid Panic is Overblown
					






					CovidFacts.blogspot.com


----------



## joaquinmiller

180,000+ new cases in the US yesterday, or as Trump says, "We're rounding the corner."









						Microsoft Bing COVID-19 Tracker
					

Track confirmed cases of COVID-19 around the globe with Bing




					bing.com


----------



## beagle9

joaquinmiller said:


> 180,000+ new cases in the US yesterday, or as Trump says, "We're rounding the corner."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Microsoft Bing COVID-19 Tracker
> 
> 
> Track confirmed cases of COVID-19 around the globe with Bing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bing.com


Oh yeah, well where are all those new cases going, otherwise what hospitals are they at ?? Tell us are they sick, are they running over the resources of the hospital's, are critical care units all over the nation strained beyond breaking point ?  What happens to these unbelievable phenomenal numbers of people getting this Covid-19 now ?? Where they at ? Home in quarantine ? Where are they ? How do you hide hundreds of thousands of people sick with a supposed deadly disease ? Where are they at ?? Oh their in the numbers right ? Hmmm just like in the numbers of ballots cast that just showed up with Bidens vote on them ?? What happened to the Trump ballots ??? Oh yeah they were there, because plenty voted early, and according to the lines they were riddled with Trump supporters voting early as well, and I know plenty that mailed their Trump votes in. So where are they ??


----------



## Gary Lee

Eric Stratton said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American people are close to moving from being mildly annoyed by the Trump failure to concede to be angry at the Trump failure to concede.
> 
> Now would be a good time for you morons to choose another path.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you naive enough to believe Biden/Harris/Sanders/Warren/AOC/Omar care about you?  They only care about keeping you on the plantation to which you blindly oblige.
Click to expand...


----------



## BothWings

Moonglow said:


> Speaking to Newsmax, Chairman Trainor said, “_Despite winning a court order which allows the Trump campaign to send observers to watch ballot counting in Pennsylvania from six feet away ballot watchers ‘have not been allowed into the polling locations in a meaningful way_.’”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yet we have this in reality and in real time happening in a court case with a real judge...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pennsylvania Supreme Court agreed Monday to take up a case brought by President Trump’s campaign claiming election observers in Philadelphia weren’t allowed to watch ballot counting from a close enough distance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania High Court to Hear Trump Suit Over Election Observers
> 
> 
> The Pennsylvania Supreme Court agreed Monday to take up a case brought by President Trump’s campaign claiming election observers in Philadelphia weren’t allowed to watch ballot counting from a close enough distance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.courthousenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which means there were observers they just wanted to be closer...Why do these people lie when they know they can be exposed for their lying?
Click to expand...


Because they hope that 25 years of "Reality" TV has dumbed the public down to the point where they dont know their ass from their elbow...especially the young ones who have been weened and raised on it.


----------



## Coyote

Turtlesoup said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American people are close to moving from being mildly annoyed by the Trump failure to concede to be angry at the Trump failure to concede.
> 
> Now would be a good time for you morons to choose another path.
> 
> 
> 
> Just when did the fuckin' DEMOCRATS concede the 2016 Election? How about you goddam commies choose another path. I am not annoyed at all. I want 72 Million Trump voters to show Biden the same courtesy that filthy Dems showed Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On election night. Bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. They NEVER gave up. Do you forget the Re-Counts? The phony Russia crap? Impeachment over a Phone call? BLAMING Trump for Covid? All Democrats are rancid traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton conceded on election night. You’re a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The Bitch never conceeded. Those "Jill Stein" recounts were funded by HITLERY. After 4 years of trying to make Trump quit, you stupid Communists finally figured how to cheat an election. Just change the RULES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good grief.  You guys constantly revise history in order to try and justify Trump's behavior.
> 
> Clinton conceded.
> 
> November 9 2016.
> 
> She called Trump and conceded.  Period.
> 
> When will Trump stop tearing our country apart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clinton cheated and still couldn't win---------she lost.
> 
> Trump was cheated both times-----------he shouldn't concede.
Click to expand...

She didn’t cheat. That is another unsubstantiated claim.


----------



## BothWings

beagle9 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 180,000+ new cases in the US yesterday, or as Trump says, "We're rounding the corner."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Microsoft Bing COVID-19 Tracker
> 
> 
> Track confirmed cases of COVID-19 around the globe with Bing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bing.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, well where are all those new cases going, otherwise what hospitals are they at ?? Tell us are they sick, are they running over the resources of the hospital's, are critical care units all over the nation strained beyond breaking point ?  What happens to these unbelievable phenomenal numbers of people getting this Covid-19 now ?? Where they at ? Home in quarantine ? Where are they ? How do you hide hundreds of thousands of people sick with a supposed deadly disease ? Where are they at ?? Oh their in the numbers right ? Hmmm just like in the numbers of ballots cast that just showed up with Bidens vote on them ?? What happened to the Trump ballots ??? Oh yeah they were there, because plenty voted early, and according to the lines they were riddled with Trump supporters voting early as well, and I know plenty that mailed their Trump votes in. So where are they ??
Click to expand...


My son's school system started sending kids back to school JUST DAYS BEFORE the election, inspite of spikes in the virus. The teachers unions are in on the fraud and though they had America by the balls...or pussy...or both. They thought a unanimous Biden win was set in stone. They werent really that concerned about Coronavirus, they were only worried about the election and used fear and mandating to hold America hostage. 

They are so big, fat and out of control like someone in a diabetic stupor they cant manage their own sneak attacks anymore. Like a reeling fucking drunk who says "I'm (hic!) fine! I jush hab a couple (hic!)" as he staggers out the door hanging on to the door frame.


----------



## bravoactual

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Anyone else notice how often Trump haters have Satanic, Childish, or 3rd grade Avatars?
> 
> It's a reflection of their mental depravity



Ever notice how the Seig Heil Yelling, Goosstepping, Russian Loving, Blut Und Boden Shouting Groppenfurhrer followers so dead from the neck up they refuse to accept the reality that their
5-Deferment Draft-Dodging Pussy Grabbing Shit for Brains Hero LOST!!!!!


----------



## AntonToo

beagle9 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultimate result of shielding men from the effects of folly is to fill the world with fools. - Herbert Spencer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No one is more hated than he who speaks  the truth. - Plato
> 
> The history of government management of money has, except for a few short happy periods, been one of incessant fraud and deception. -- economist Fredrich August von Hayek (1899-1992)
> 
> It is hard to imagine a more stupid or dangerous way of making decisions than putting those decisions in the hands of people who pay no price for being wrong. - Thomas Sowell
> 
> The most refreshing thing you find in government is competence, because it is so rare. - Senator Daniel Patrick Moynihan
> 
> 
> When plunder becomes a way of life for a group of men living together in society, they create for themselves in the course of time a legal system that authorizes it and a moral code that glorifies it.” French economist and statesman Frederic Bastiat (1801-1850)*
> 
> Plunder exactly describes Joe Biden with his evil spawn, Hunter.
> Plunder exactly describes Hillary and Bill Clinton with their Clinton Charitable (sick) Foundation, which raked in $140,000,000 from Russia in return for the purchase of 20% of America's uranium.
> Plunder exactly describes Barack and Butch Obama, who raked the public over the coals even before his elevation to the U.S. Senate and presidency.
> Plunder exactly describes Al Gore who lies for millions and sells books filled with lies to the gullible and frightened.  Even the Unabomber had a well worn copy of Gore's book in his rathole cabin when he was arrested for murdering people with package bombs.
> 
> "I was standing on the bow of a ship anchored (sic) in the Aral Sea, fifty miles from any water." - Al Gore, who flies around the world, ordering others NOT to drive or use any evil fossil fuel
> 
> Nota bene:  Ships are not "anchored" when they are sitting on dirt.
> 
> Gore flunked out of Vanderbilt Divinity School and now lives close to the ocean, as he lectures everyone on the rising sea level.  But then so do the Obamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone else whose character you want to attack?  Seems you have forgotten the dead and infected Americans, and those who everyday are testing positive and/or being hospitalized and those who die every few minutes (oh, I'm sure you believe these statistic are a hoax) and you must believe Donald Trump is hated for telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have proven time and time again it is a hoax,that all these deaths you are referring to,the majority are from something else ruled as covid. you trolls keep ignoring that whistleblowing doctors have come forward saying hospitals are receiving huge payoffs to rule anything from a gunshot would to the head to a fatal car accident as covid.ignoring how every major msm media outlet is deleting facts they come out with thst don’t go along with the official version and risking losing their jobs by going public.you trolls have the fucked up logic of the idiot box in the living room says it to be true,it must.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you point to even a single case of ANY hospital getting prosecuted for this fraud?
> 
> Can you explain why 300,000 more Americans are dead this year since pandemic started compared to last year?
> 
> Can you explain why death increases are seen at ALL counties hit by Covid-19?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain away the 95% or higher survival rates from the damned thing. In no way should we be shutting down this country for a virus with a 95% or higher survival rate. It's mostly political, and the Democrats have proved it.
> 
> Prove that the death rates are caused purely by Covid-19. You can't do it, but you are sure trying to convince for political reasons that the deaths are caused purely by Covid-19.
> 
> It can't be proven by the average American, and that is what has been known all along. Not saying it ain't a real thing, because they said I had it, but it was no different than getting the flu, and in my case it might have been lighter than getting the flu. I'm old too.
> 
> We can't even prove the deaths are in the numbers being claimed, but if the lying media says it, then it must be true... Pffft.
> 
> Where are the thousands of reports from grieving families that have lost loved ones unexpectedly ? What about the grave sites where as one would think that we would be seeing tents all over them, and funeral homes being inundated with services as they scramble to customize their services to deal with the overwhelming death rates from this out of control pandemic ? Where are all the news reports about all this mess. We should be inundated with reports from all areas mentioned. Things aren't adding up.
Click to expand...


Dumbass, if only 95% survive then that means by the time everyone catches it we are talking about well over 10 MILLION dead.

Now maybe YOU don't mind that, but most sane people do and understand that to save all these lives we need to put up with some inconvenience and economic cost untill there is a vaccine or cure.


----------



## Gary Lee

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, if this election should by any chance go to the Left, the consequences will be severe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The consequences are going to be severe either way.  No matter how it turns out, half the country is going to think their vote was for nothing.  No matter what the courts rule, and no matter what the recounts are, a whole lot of people will have zero confidence in our election process.  And that ain't good.  No matter who gets sworn in come Jan 20, half the country is going to believe his presidency is illegitimate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly, but as more and more Republicans accept the fact that Democracy is being destroyed by Trump and his fellow travelers, we may come out of this election into the light.  We can only hope that the 70 million or so voters for Trump see the light sometime in the near future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The United States of America has NEVER been a Democracy.  it's part of what made it so great.
> Yours are working feverishly to destroy that and install MOB RULE.
> You have absolutely no clue how the Constitution protected your rights as well do you?    What astounding short shortsightedness on your part.
> 
> Clearly, the Left wants to shred the Constitution by confiscating firearms.    But you're ok with that one so no complaints.
> Clearly the left censors the Right....but again, you're ok with that because your agenda is being propped up
> 
> Fools celebrate the loss of others rights, because it's only a matter of time until theirs are as well
Click to expand...

The leftest dogs have gotten with the assistance media lap dogs the easy part of fixing the election done up to date. With > 50 million well armed American's blocking their path of getting Trump out of office forcefully I can't help but wonder who is going to assist those libs in achieving their goal. I'm certainly not advocating violence by any means, however that seems to be the left's manifest goal. Kudos to our president for not asking the support of his millions of constituents both domestic and abroad for their all out support.


----------



## AntonToo

GLASNOST said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultimate result of shielding men from the effects of folly is to fill the world with fools. - Herbert Spencer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No one is more hated than he who speaks  the truth. - Plato
> 
> The history of government management of money has, except for a few short happy periods, been one of incessant fraud and deception. -- economist Fredrich August von Hayek (1899-1992)
> 
> It is hard to imagine a more stupid or dangerous way of making decisions than putting those decisions in the hands of people who pay no price for being wrong. - Thomas Sowell
> 
> The most refreshing thing you find in government is competence, because it is so rare. - Senator Daniel Patrick Moynihan
> 
> 
> When plunder becomes a way of life for a group of men living together in society, they create for themselves in the course of time a legal system that authorizes it and a moral code that glorifies it.” French economist and statesman Frederic Bastiat (1801-1850)*
> 
> Plunder exactly describes Joe Biden with his evil spawn, Hunter.
> Plunder exactly describes Hillary and Bill Clinton with their Clinton Charitable (sick) Foundation, which raked in $140,000,000 from Russia in return for the purchase of 20% of America's uranium.
> Plunder exactly describes Barack and Butch Obama, who raked the public over the coals even before his elevation to the U.S. Senate and presidency.
> Plunder exactly describes Al Gore who lies for millions and sells books filled with lies to the gullible and frightened.  Even the Unabomber had a well worn copy of Gore's book in his rathole cabin when he was arrested for murdering people with package bombs.
> 
> "I was standing on the bow of a ship anchored (sic) in the Aral Sea, fifty miles from any water." - Al Gore, who flies around the world, ordering others NOT to drive or use any evil fossil fuel
> 
> Nota bene:  Ships are not "anchored" when they are sitting on dirt.
> 
> Gore flunked out of Vanderbilt Divinity School and now lives close to the ocean, as he lectures everyone on the rising sea level.  But then so do the Obamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone else whose character you want to attack?  Seems you have forgotten the dead and infected Americans, and those who everyday are testing positive and/or being hospitalized and those who die every few minutes (oh, I'm sure you believe these statistic are a hoax) and you must believe Donald Trump is hated for telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have proven time and time again it is a hoax,that all these deaths you are referring to,the majority are from something else ruled as covid. you trolls keep ignoring that whistleblowing doctors have come forward saying hospitals are receiving huge payoffs to rule anything from a gunshot would to the head to a fatal car accident as covid.ignoring how every major msm media outlet is deleting facts they come out with thst don’t go along with the official version and risking losing their jobs by going public.you trolls have the fucked up logic of the idiot box in the living room says it to be true,it must.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you point to even a single case of ANY hospital getting prosecuted for this fraud?
> 
> Can you explain why 300,000 more Americans are dead this year since pandemic started compared to last year?
> 
> Can you explain why death increases are seen at ALL counties hit by Covid-19?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blame shifting would be one explanation. There are three ways to look at it:
> 
> 1). Covid-19 does not exist and is only a hoax.
> 2). Covid-19 does exist and is ravaging the globe and most of us are gonna' die.
> 3). Covid -19 is not a hoax but it is being manipulated (such as *the statistics*) for political leverage.
Click to expand...


That is some seriously stupid false option list. Clueless.

Statistics are more or less consistent THROUGHOUT THE THE WORLD. You have to be seriously detached from reality to believe a conspiracy theory that broad.


----------



## beagle9

BothWings said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 180,000+ new cases in the US yesterday, or as Trump says, "We're rounding the corner."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Microsoft Bing COVID-19 Tracker
> 
> 
> Track confirmed cases of COVID-19 around the globe with Bing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bing.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, well where are all those new cases going, otherwise what hospitals are they at ?? Tell us are they sick, are they running over the resources of the hospital's, are critical care units all over the nation strained beyond breaking point ?  What happens to these unbelievable phenomenal numbers of people getting this Covid-19 now ?? Where they at ? Home in quarantine ? Where are they ? How do you hide hundreds of thousands of people sick with a supposed deadly disease ? Where are they at ?? Oh their in the numbers right ? Hmmm just like in the numbers of ballots cast that just showed up with Bidens vote on them ?? What happened to the Trump ballots ??? Oh yeah they were there, because plenty voted early, and according to the lines they were riddled with Trump supporters voting early as well, and I know plenty that mailed their Trump votes in. So where are they ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My son's school system started sending kids back to school JUST DAYS BEFORE the election, inspite of spikes in the virus. The teachers unions are in on the fraud and though they had America by the balls...or pussy...or both. They thought a unanimous Biden win was set in stone. They werent really that concerned about Coronavirus, they were only worried about the election and used fear and mandating to hold America hostage.
> 
> They are so big, fat and out of control like someone in a diabetic stupor they cant manage their own sneak attacks anymore. Like a reeling fucking drunk who says "I'm (hic!) fine! I jush hab a couple (hic!)" as he staggers out the door hanging on to the door frame.
Click to expand...

My grands have been back in school since the correct date in which school was suppose to normally resume in America. Yes, they went into private school, but it's been right on schedule with in person teaching. No incidents of virus except one, and they took a week off, cleaned the school, quarantined the one adult that contacted the virus who knows where, and resumed school. It is the way that it is supposed to work, but America has since lost it's mind. The grands are doing great, learning, and are enjoying their school and friends just like they are supposed too.


----------



## Turtlesoup

joaquinmiller said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden won, and he won big. It wasn’t even close. It will end up being 306 electoral votes, and over 8 million popular votes.
> 
> That’s an ass kicking of epic proportions, and a clear mandate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden and the left could actually be a security threat to the United States. By everything we've seen in their actions, heard out of their own mouths about their agenda's, about their loyalties, their ideologies, their culture, and their want to control everything against the majorities will by government power, should be putting up red flags all over the place.
> 
> Then you have the capitulators trying to make excuses about how it won't be so bad, and how Biden is actually a moderate that won't take the nation to the extreme left. Best do their homework.
> 
> By his race baiting, pandering, and going along with anything that was asked or said (even him being ok about 8 year olds engaging in transgenderism, otherwise if their parents or parent help them to believe that they are a boy instead of a girl (if were born a girl) or a girl instead of a boy (if we're born a boy), but at 8 years old ????? Come on mannnnnn.
> 
> Then you have the new rehtoric of them reversing Trump's important foreign policy initiatives in which rolled back the mistakes of the past in which before hand made this nation highly vulnerable to attacks, and it weakened our strength upon the world stage in many ways.
> 
> Yep, it has all been a product of the leftist ridiculous thinking, and their bullcrap in which they believe, and it has never been steeped in reality.
> 
> This situation going on in this election, otherwise if fraud by the Democrats is proven, and they are attempting to steal this election for nefarious purposes, then homeland security, the FBI, the CIA should be all over it. They should do their jobs regardless of partisan politic's, and all in order to protect this nation from the things that are security threats. Many questions need answering, and investigation's initiated if we actually have a security threat in play here that is caused by these new Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only question is when the obvious loser will concede.  The election wasn't even very close.
> 
> Security threat?  You never even vetted your reality-TV conman.  He couldn't get a security clearance if he bribed the investigators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh is that your criteria for claiming him a threat, because he was a reality TV celeb ??? We are way beyond your petty bullcrap with Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm saying anyone who doesn't even vet their reality-TV conman is full of crap when it comes to security threats.   I don't know if he's a threat any more than you do.  Hell, I don't even know how many of his corporate entities were established for the payment of hush money.  Because people get paid not to talk about hush money.  Trumpers are the most gullible people in the world.
Click to expand...

You think a celebrity billionaire is more of a threat to the nation than a career political lawyers?  Really?   Trump has done nothing wrong to the nation---Biden on the other hand, is known to have taken bribes and covered for his pedophile son.


----------



## beagle9

antontoo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultimate result of shielding men from the effects of folly is to fill the world with fools. - Herbert Spencer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No one is more hated than he who speaks  the truth. - Plato
> 
> The history of government management of money has, except for a few short happy periods, been one of incessant fraud and deception. -- economist Fredrich August von Hayek (1899-1992)
> 
> It is hard to imagine a more stupid or dangerous way of making decisions than putting those decisions in the hands of people who pay no price for being wrong. - Thomas Sowell
> 
> The most refreshing thing you find in government is competence, because it is so rare. - Senator Daniel Patrick Moynihan
> 
> 
> When plunder becomes a way of life for a group of men living together in society, they create for themselves in the course of time a legal system that authorizes it and a moral code that glorifies it.” French economist and statesman Frederic Bastiat (1801-1850)*
> 
> Plunder exactly describes Joe Biden with his evil spawn, Hunter.
> Plunder exactly describes Hillary and Bill Clinton with their Clinton Charitable (sick) Foundation, which raked in $140,000,000 from Russia in return for the purchase of 20% of America's uranium.
> Plunder exactly describes Barack and Butch Obama, who raked the public over the coals even before his elevation to the U.S. Senate and presidency.
> Plunder exactly describes Al Gore who lies for millions and sells books filled with lies to the gullible and frightened.  Even the Unabomber had a well worn copy of Gore's book in his rathole cabin when he was arrested for murdering people with package bombs.
> 
> "I was standing on the bow of a ship anchored (sic) in the Aral Sea, fifty miles from any water." - Al Gore, who flies around the world, ordering others NOT to drive or use any evil fossil fuel
> 
> Nota bene:  Ships are not "anchored" when they are sitting on dirt.
> 
> Gore flunked out of Vanderbilt Divinity School and now lives close to the ocean, as he lectures everyone on the rising sea level.  But then so do the Obamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone else whose character you want to attack?  Seems you have forgotten the dead and infected Americans, and those who everyday are testing positive and/or being hospitalized and those who die every few minutes (oh, I'm sure you believe these statistic are a hoax) and you must believe Donald Trump is hated for telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have proven time and time again it is a hoax,that all these deaths you are referring to,the majority are from something else ruled as covid. you trolls keep ignoring that whistleblowing doctors have come forward saying hospitals are receiving huge payoffs to rule anything from a gunshot would to the head to a fatal car accident as covid.ignoring how every major msm media outlet is deleting facts they come out with thst don’t go along with the official version and risking losing their jobs by going public.you trolls have the fucked up logic of the idiot box in the living room says it to be true,it must.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you point to even a single case of ANY hospital getting prosecuted for this fraud?
> 
> Can you explain why 300,000 more Americans are dead this year since pandemic started compared to last year?
> 
> Can you explain why death increases are seen at ALL counties hit by Covid-19?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain away the 95% or higher survival rates from the damned thing. In no way should we be shutting down this country for a virus with a 95% or higher survival rate. It's mostly political, and the Democrats have proved it.
> 
> Prove that the death rates are caused purely by Covid-19. You can't do it, but you are sure trying to convince for political reasons that the deaths are caused purely by Covid-19.
> 
> It can't be proven by the average American, and that is what has been known all along. Not saying it ain't a real thing, because they said I had it, but it was no different than getting the flu, and in my case it might have been lighter than getting the flu. I'm old too.
> 
> We can't even prove the deaths are in the numbers being claimed, but if the lying media says it, then it must be true... Pffft.
> 
> Where are the thousands of reports from grieving families that have lost loved ones unexpectedly ? What about the grave sites where as one would think that we would be seeing tents all over them, and funeral homes being inundated with services as they scramble to customize their services to deal with the overwhelming death rates from this out of control pandemic ? Where are all the news reports about all this mess. We should be inundated with reports from all areas mentioned. Things aren't adding up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumbass, if only 95% survive then that means by the time everyone catches it we are talking about well over 10 MILLION dead.
> 
> Now maybe YOU don't mind that, but most sane people do and understand that to save all these lives we need to put up with some inconvenience and economic cost untill there is a vaccine or cure.
Click to expand...

Your numbers aren't adding up to the reported mortality rates, so whose the real dumb ace here ? Uh that bee's you for pushing your Democrat leftist hackery on this country for political purposes.


----------



## Turtlesoup

bravoactual said:


> The *L.O.U.T.S.* (*Loser of The United States*) Fucking *LOST.....LOST....LOST*..
> 
> Get the fuck over it.  That Russian Loving, Pussy Grabbing Orange Draft Dodger *LOST....LOST.....LOST*.
> 
> The Orange Fucking Shit Stain had his petition in Wayne County Michigan To Reject Certification of The Election.....*RE-FUCKING-JECTED*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judge rejects request for Wayne County audit, halt to election certification
> 
> 
> Wayne County Circuit Judge Timothy Kenny has denied a request to stop the canvassing and certification of results in Wayne County
> 
> 
> 
> www.detroitnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Porter Wright Stops Representing the* L.O.T.U.S*. In Pennsylvania Has Withdrew The Lawsuit Filed Ju.st Days Earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once Loyal to Trump, Law Firms Pull Back From His Election Fight
> 
> 
> Porter Wright withdrew from a federal lawsuit it had filed days earlier. A top Jones Day lawyer said the firm wouldn’t take on new election litigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> THE *L..O.T.U.S*. Campaign Drops Lawsuit In Arizona After Joe iden's Lead Cannot Be Overcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign drops lawsuit in Arizona after Joe Biden's lead cannot be overcome
> 
> 
> Arizona's latest ballot count on Thursday mathematically eliminated the president from winning the state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.12news.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 45 FUCKING LOST.
> 
> 45 IS A LOSER.
> 
> 45 LOST.
> 
> 45 IS A LOSER.
> 
> 45 LOST.
> 
> 45 IS A LOSER.
> 
> 45 LOST.
> 
> 45 IS A LOSER.
> 
> GET THE FUCK OVER IT.


Ever thought that it isn't Trump but that you might have some serious issues going on with yourself.


----------



## GLASNOST

antontoo said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are three ways to look at it:
> 
> 1). Covid-19 does not exist and is only a hoax.
> 2). Covid-19 does exist and is ravaging the globe and most of us are gonna' die.
> 3). Covid -19 is not a hoax but it is being manipulated (such as *the statistics*) for political leverage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is some seriously stupid false option list. Clueless.
> 
> Statistics are more or less consistent THROUGHOUT THE THE WORLD. You have to be seriously detached from reality to believe a conspiracy theory that broad.
Click to expand...

Did you not read what I wrote or do you not understand English?


----------



## Turtlesoup

Coyote said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American people are close to moving from being mildly annoyed by the Trump failure to concede to be angry at the Trump failure to concede.
> 
> Now would be a good time for you morons to choose another path.
> 
> 
> 
> Just when did the fuckin' DEMOCRATS concede the 2016 Election? How about you goddam commies choose another path. I am not annoyed at all. I want 72 Million Trump voters to show Biden the same courtesy that filthy Dems showed Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On election night. Bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. They NEVER gave up. Do you forget the Re-Counts? The phony Russia crap? Impeachment over a Phone call? BLAMING Trump for Covid? All Democrats are rancid traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton conceded on election night. You’re a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The Bitch never conceeded. Those "Jill Stein" recounts were funded by HITLERY. After 4 years of trying to make Trump quit, you stupid Communists finally figured how to cheat an election. Just change the RULES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good grief.  You guys constantly revise history in order to try and justify Trump's behavior.
> 
> Clinton conceded.
> 
> November 9 2016.
> 
> She called Trump and conceded.  Period.
> 
> When will Trump stop tearing our country apart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clinton cheated and still couldn't win---------she lost.
> 
> Trump was cheated both times-----------he shouldn't concede.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn’t cheat. That is another unsubstantiated claim.
Click to expand...

She cheated-----------what the frick do you call the clinton FBI harassment of TRUMP and everyone around him?   Think that they weren't trying to influence the election before, during, and after the election?   Remember who paid for the steal dossier and who gave it to the FBI........

And don't even get me started on the illegals that the clintons have brought in and encourage in over the years to vote here


Or of all the cheating that the dems do every year................and then conveniently hide their heads in the sand when anyone tries to bring up.

Oh and do you wanna talk about Bernie Bro seth rich and why he is no longer around--I mean the real reason not the blatant lie that the Clinton FBI tries to feed us.


----------



## Gary Lee

bravoactual said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice how often Trump haters have Satanic, Childish, or 3rd grade Avatars?
> 
> It's a reflection of their mental depravity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever notice how the Seig Heil Yelling, Goosstepping, Russian Loving, Blut Und Boden Shouting Groppenfurhrer followers so dead from the neck up they refuse to accept the reality that their
> 5-Deferment Draft-Dodging Pussy Grabbing Shit for Brains Hero LOST!!!!!
Click to expand...

  It's those such as yourself coupled with your comments that degrade all intelligent people of conscious. BTW sparky, had you possessed minutiae of intellect you would have known Biden was a "draft dodger" the same as Trump. Now it really doesn't take  much smarts to Google that.


----------



## Shawnee_b

joaquinmiller said:


> 180,000+ new cases in the US yesterday, or as Trump says, "We're rounding the corner."



The test is only correct 10% of the time. How can they come up with numbers if they can't test it, don't know what it is.

Just yesterday Elon Musk had himself tested 4 times, same day, same test, same clinic, same nurse. 2 positive, 2 negative.


----------



## beagle9

Shawnee_b said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 180,000+ new cases in the US yesterday, or as Trump says, "We're rounding the corner."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The test is only correct 10% of the time. How can they come up with numbers if they can't test it, don't know what it is.
> 
> Just yesterday Elon Musk had himself tested 4 times, same day, same test, same clinic, same nurse. 2 positive, 2 negative.
Click to expand...

Makes me wonder about my test. I was tested for the regular flu, and the Covid at the same time. Oh wow I came down with Covid out of the two test given..  Hmmmmm.


----------



## Ropey

It looks like fun. Peaceful protests yo!





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## beagle9

Ropey said:


> It looks like fun. Peaceful protests yo!
> 
> View attachment 416084
> 
> 
> View attachment 416085


Wish I could of been there.


----------



## AntonToo

GLASNOST said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are three ways to look at it:
> 
> 1). Covid-19 does not exist and is only a hoax.
> 2). Covid-19 does exist and is ravaging the globe and most of us are gonna' die.
> 3). Covid -19 is not a hoax but it is being manipulated (such as *the statistics*) for political leverage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is some seriously stupid false option list. Clueless.
> 
> Statistics are more or less consistent THROUGHOUT THE THE WORLD. You have to be seriously detached from reality to believe a conspiracy theory that broad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you not read what I wrote or do you not understand English?
Click to expand...


I read it and well understood the ridiculous false choice therein,  hence my reply.

Any other silly questions?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're telling us that you're more informed and knowledgeable about elections than the Election Commission Chairman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently so
Click to expand...


Or, conversely, he actually knows the laws and what's going on, and you're a dimwit who thinks reality is determined by your "feelz".


----------



## Cecilie1200

LoneLaugher said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American people are close to moving from being mildly annoyed by the Trump failure to concede to be angry at the Trump failure to concede.
> 
> Now would be a good time for you morons to choose another path.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You'd better do what we tell you RIGHT NOW, or you won't be liked any more!!!!"
> 
> Pretty sure a couple of weeks ago, you were telling us how "the American people" hated Republicans because we're all racist, sexist, homophobe, bigots with no redeeming qualities, anyway.
> 
> At some point, you're going to have to realize that peer pressure stops working when it's constantly assuring us that we're completed hated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? Nutbag.
Click to expand...


Consider the possibility that you don't understand because you're an idiot, not because of me.

You're gabbling at us about how "the American people" are getting angry because President Trump is daring to avail himself of the proper legal procedures in a disputed election, rather than simply knuckling under and giving you what you want.  The intention is to cow us into silence and capitulation.  That's called "peer pressure" amongst educated people, so I realize that the likes of you might not be aware that your childish manipulations have an actual name.

The problem is that dipshits like you have been trying to use the same peer pressure for years now, telling us how "the American people" hate us because we're bad, bad, BAD people through and through, in an attempt to make us shut up about every damned thing that you demand but can't make an actual case for.

You've already shot your wad on your junior high attempts to intimidate us, moron.  If you're right and "the American people" already think we're the next best thing to the devil, how are we now supposed to believe that they're going to think even worse of us?


----------



## Cecilie1200

LoneLaugher said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American people are close to moving from being mildly annoyed by the Trump failure to concede to be angry at the Trump failure to concede.
> 
> Now would be a good time for you morons to choose another path.
> 
> 
> 
> Just when did the fuckin' DEMOCRATS concede the 2016 Election? How about you goddam commies choose another path. I am not annoyed at all. I want 72 Million Trump voters to show Biden the same courtesy that filthy Dems showed Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On election night. Bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. They NEVER gave up. Do you forget the Re-Counts? The phony Russia crap? Impeachment over a Phone call? BLAMING Trump for Covid? All Democrats are rancid traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton conceded on election night. You’re a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton has spent the last four years telling the whole world (every time she could pull the chardonnay bottle out of her kisser) that she won the election, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. She hasn’t. Fool.
Click to expand...


Yes, she has.  Fucktard.


----------



## ChemEngineer

GLASNOST said:


> Did you not read what I wrote or do you (Leftist) not understand English?



Friend, cast not pearls before swine.
Go from the presence of a foolish man.

It's futile. Ignore such people. You waste time and energy every time you respond to their boundless hatred and ignorance.


----------



## rightwinger

liarintheWH said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald's handpicked stooge at the FEC claims fraud?
> Well that settles it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot better then CNN saying fraud doesn’t exist and Biden is president.
Click to expand...

American people declared a Biden is President and Trump is no longer wanted


----------



## BothWings

Coyote said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American people are close to moving from being mildly annoyed by the Trump failure to concede to be angry at the Trump failure to concede.
> 
> Now would be a good time for you morons to choose another path.
> 
> 
> 
> Just when did the fuckin' DEMOCRATS concede the 2016 Election? How about you goddam commies choose another path. I am not annoyed at all. I want 72 Million Trump voters to show Biden the same courtesy that filthy Dems showed Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On election night. Bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. They NEVER gave up. Do you forget the Re-Counts? The phony Russia crap? Impeachment over a Phone call? BLAMING Trump for Covid? All Democrats are rancid traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton conceded on election night. You’re a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The Bitch never conceeded. Those "Jill Stein" recounts were funded by HITLERY. After 4 years of trying to make Trump quit, you stupid Communists finally figured how to cheat an election. Just change the RULES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good grief.  You guys constantly revise history in order to try and justify Trump's behavior.
> 
> Clinton conceded.
> 
> November 9 2016.
> 
> She called Trump and conceded.  Period.
> 
> When will Trump stop tearing our country apart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clinton cheated and still couldn't win---------she lost.
> 
> Trump was cheated both times-----------he shouldn't concede.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn’t cheat. That is another unsubstantiated claim.
Click to expand...

I dont feel that she necessarily did either and I hate that bitch like the worst toothache. It's not really the candidate who cheats anyway...its the shadow organization that nominates them and uses "owned" media to manipulate their popularity and that of their opponent. They thought that would work. It didnt, but they raised it several octaves higher over the next four years and THEN invented the COVID scam among other things to attempt to pry Trump's grip off their booty prize. As their desperation increases, so does the audacity of their methods.


----------



## BothWings

antontoo said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultimate result of shielding men from the effects of folly is to fill the world with fools. - Herbert Spencer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No one is more hated than he who speaks  the truth. - Plato
> 
> The history of government management of money has, except for a few short happy periods, been one of incessant fraud and deception. -- economist Fredrich August von Hayek (1899-1992)
> 
> It is hard to imagine a more stupid or dangerous way of making decisions than putting those decisions in the hands of people who pay no price for being wrong. - Thomas Sowell
> 
> The most refreshing thing you find in government is competence, because it is so rare. - Senator Daniel Patrick Moynihan
> 
> 
> When plunder becomes a way of life for a group of men living together in society, they create for themselves in the course of time a legal system that authorizes it and a moral code that glorifies it.” French economist and statesman Frederic Bastiat (1801-1850)*
> 
> Plunder exactly describes Joe Biden with his evil spawn, Hunter.
> Plunder exactly describes Hillary and Bill Clinton with their Clinton Charitable (sick) Foundation, which raked in $140,000,000 from Russia in return for the purchase of 20% of America's uranium.
> Plunder exactly describes Barack and Butch Obama, who raked the public over the coals even before his elevation to the U.S. Senate and presidency.
> Plunder exactly describes Al Gore who lies for millions and sells books filled with lies to the gullible and frightened.  Even the Unabomber had a well worn copy of Gore's book in his rathole cabin when he was arrested for murdering people with package bombs.
> 
> "I was standing on the bow of a ship anchored (sic) in the Aral Sea, fifty miles from any water." - Al Gore, who flies around the world, ordering others NOT to drive or use any evil fossil fuel
> 
> Nota bene:  Ships are not "anchored" when they are sitting on dirt.
> 
> Gore flunked out of Vanderbilt Divinity School and now lives close to the ocean, as he lectures everyone on the rising sea level.  But then so do the Obamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone else whose character you want to attack?  Seems you have forgotten the dead and infected Americans, and those who everyday are testing positive and/or being hospitalized and those who die every few minutes (oh, I'm sure you believe these statistic are a hoax) and you must believe Donald Trump is hated for telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have proven time and time again it is a hoax,that all these deaths you are referring to,the majority are from something else ruled as covid. you trolls keep ignoring that whistleblowing doctors have come forward saying hospitals are receiving huge payoffs to rule anything from a gunshot would to the head to a fatal car accident as covid.ignoring how every major msm media outlet is deleting facts they come out with thst don’t go along with the official version and risking losing their jobs by going public.you trolls have the fucked up logic of the idiot box in the living room says it to be true,it must.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you point to even a single case of ANY hospital getting prosecuted for this fraud?
> 
> Can you explain why 300,000 more Americans are dead this year since pandemic started compared to last year?
> 
> Can you explain why death increases are seen at ALL counties hit by Covid-19?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blame shifting would be one explanation. There are three ways to look at it:
> 
> 1). Covid-19 does not exist and is only a hoax.
> 2). Covid-19 does exist and is ravaging the globe and most of us are gonna' die.
> 3). Covid -19 is not a hoax but it is being manipulated (such as *the statistics*) for political leverage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is some seriously stupid false option list. Clueless.
> 
> Statistics are more or less consistent THROUGHOUT THE THE WORLD. You have to be seriously detached from reality to believe a conspiracy theory that broad.
Click to expand...


The Nazis had fake hospitals to make it look like Jews were actually being cared for instead of gassed when inspected by the Red Cross. They fooled people for awhile and that was like 80 years ago! That was before globalism, before the internet, before Reality TV, before the U.N. and even before the CIA. And you dont think that by now they are able to launch propaganda campaigns on a much much MUCH wider deeper and more effective scale???? How fucking naive can you be?


----------



## San Souci

ChemEngineer said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is part of the Trump administration, that has proven since Day #1 (“This was the largest audience ever to witness an inauguration, both in person and around the globe.”) that blatant, obvious lies are inconsequential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me help you.  God knows you need it.
> 1.  SO WHAT if it was not the largest audience!  So WHAT!
> Who was harmed?  Nobody.
> Here's a thought.  Perhaps one of Trump's staff members TOLD him it was the largest audience.  He wasn't necessarily lying.  He was stating what he BELIEVED to be true, UNLIKE Norma McCorvey who
> 2.  Testified under penalty of perjury that she "had been raped".
> She was not.  It was a bald faced lie that has resulted in the butchery of 90,000,000 unborn babies as a result of her very real and deadly lie.
> 
> Do you get it now?
> 
> Other malicious and deadly lies by you Democrats include:
> "you're racists"
> "you're fascists"
> "you're stupid"
> "you're anti-scientific"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist Liberals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RacistLiberals.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bidenisms - Racism, ignorance, lies and incompetence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bidenisms.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hateful Hillary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HatefulHillary.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lies kill thousands every year, in Chicago, in St. Louis, in Washington, D.C. and New York City and Los Angeles.
> 
> Now to my Ignore List you go with the other vile Leftists.
> ciao brutto
Click to expand...

Yes. The Dems say Regular Americans are Anti-Science. Yet they believe in more than 2 sexes. Instead of the FACT that some folks are just SICKOS.


----------



## dblack

So, how's it going with the weeping and gnashing of teeth?


----------



## BothWings

The left grows more and more in denial each day that it is losing its intellectual grip over the American people, and needs to resort to increasingly extreme and absurd measures to hold on. The "grip" is lost by the fact that they care far more what moderates and conservatives think than  moderates and conservatives care what they think. That fact needs to continue to be asserted and demonstrated until they are starved to death.


----------



## beautress

skews13 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking to Newsmax, Chairman Trainor said, “_Despite winning a court order which allows the Trump campaign to send observers to watch ballot counting in Pennsylvania from six feet away ballot watchers ‘have not been allowed into the polling locations in a meaningful way_.’”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yet we have this in reality and in real time happening in a court case with a real judge...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pennsylvania Supreme Court agreed Monday to take up a case brought by President Trump’s campaign claiming election observers in Philadelphia weren’t allowed to watch ballot counting from a close enough distance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania High Court to Hear Trump Suit Over Election Observers
> 
> 
> The Pennsylvania Supreme Court agreed Monday to take up a case brought by President Trump’s campaign claiming election observers in Philadelphia weren’t allowed to watch ballot counting from a close enough distance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.courthousenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which means there were observers they just wanted to be closer...Why do these people lie when they know they can be exposed for their lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would this person stick his neck out for an outcome that, if false, would come back to castrate him?
> 
> If he makes this claim, he will be destroyed by the Left. To make this statement, he must believe Trump is in the right and will prevail. It would be the only scenario that saves his arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is busting his balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well this has to be about the stupidest answer possible, Trump bullies this man into slapping the Left? So he is more afraid of a drowning POTUS than he is of the Godless, burn, loot, and riot murderous Left? LOL
> 
> Yeah sure, okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just depends what yer future suck-up plans be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 60 feet away from the Democrats was a slap in the face, Mr. Moonglow. The Republicans needed to read the evidence. That was denied them in their hate Republican training. And you know how unjust that was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, poor baby. You should start practicing now ... President Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. As Yogi Berra said, "It ain't over till it's over."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On January 20, 2021 at 12 noon, it will be over for Trump. It's automatic, and can't be stopped, delayed, or over ruled. At which time the orange traitor will be subject to arrest and prosecution. I suggest you ready yourself for that, because it isn't going to be a reality tv show. Just reality.
Click to expand...

Why, I think you must be thrilled to look forward to something like that.


LoneLaugher said:


> The American people are close to moving from being mildly annoyed by the Trump failure to concede to be angry at the Trump failure to concede.
> 
> Now would be a good time for you morons to choose another path.


Trey Trainor is correct. This election is massively illegitimate. He saw the goods in Pennsylvania. It is horrifying the rest of the nation has to suffer on account of a few bad apples in leadership of big commie states to cancel votes they don't like and replicating eDemocrat votes while sidelining Republican votes in order to achieve a goal to defraud voters out of the best President we've had in years and forking over Joe ,"hiding" Biden in his place who will shortly cede his job to Feminazis due to his mental issues of dementia confusion and past extortion escapades in the Ukraine and China. He is for sale, and in doing so, Biden is heading for selling out the American for what he likes best--stolen cash from political office weight-braggadocio.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

joaquinmiller said:


> 180,000+ new cases in the US yesterday, or as Trump says, "We're rounding the corner."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Microsoft Bing COVID-19 Tracker
> 
> 
> Track confirmed cases of COVID-19 around the globe with Bing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bing.com


If you got one foot in a casket and another on a banana peel, China virus is deadly.

Other than that, NO! Why don't you start blaming the Chinese for this. 80 million Communist Chinese sympathizers voted.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

beautress said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking to Newsmax, Chairman Trainor said, “_Despite winning a court order which allows the Trump campaign to send observers to watch ballot counting in Pennsylvania from six feet away ballot watchers ‘have not been allowed into the polling locations in a meaningful way_.’”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yet we have this in reality and in real time happening in a court case with a real judge...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pennsylvania Supreme Court agreed Monday to take up a case brought by President Trump’s campaign claiming election observers in Philadelphia weren’t allowed to watch ballot counting from a close enough distance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania High Court to Hear Trump Suit Over Election Observers
> 
> 
> The Pennsylvania Supreme Court agreed Monday to take up a case brought by President Trump’s campaign claiming election observers in Philadelphia weren’t allowed to watch ballot counting from a close enough distance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.courthousenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which means there were observers they just wanted to be closer...Why do these people lie when they know they can be exposed for their lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would this person stick his neck out for an outcome that, if false, would come back to castrate him?
> 
> If he makes this claim, he will be destroyed by the Left. To make this statement, he must believe Trump is in the right and will prevail. It would be the only scenario that saves his arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is busting his balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well this has to be about the stupidest answer possible, Trump bullies this man into slapping the Left? So he is more afraid of a drowning POTUS than he is of the Godless, burn, loot, and riot murderous Left? LOL
> 
> Yeah sure, okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just depends what yer future suck-up plans be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 60 feet away from the Democrats was a slap in the face, Mr. Moonglow. The Republicans needed to read the evidence. That was denied them in their hate Republican training. And you know how unjust that was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, poor baby. You should start practicing now ... President Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. As Yogi Berra said, "It ain't over till it's over."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On January 20, 2021 at 12 noon, it will be over for Trump. It's automatic, and can't be stopped, delayed, or over ruled. At which time the orange traitor will be subject to arrest and prosecution. I suggest you ready yourself for that, because it isn't going to be a reality tv show. Just reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why, I think you must be thrilled to look forward to something like that.
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American people are close to moving from being mildly annoyed by the Trump failure to concede to be angry at the Trump failure to concede.
> 
> Now would be a good time for you morons to choose another path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trey Trainor is correct. This election is massively illegitimate. He saw the goods in Pennsylvania. It is horrifying the rest of the nation has to suffer on account of a few bad apples in leadership of big commie states to cancel votes they don't like and replicating eDemocrat votes while sidelining Republican votes in order to achieve a goal to defraud voters out of the best President we've had in years and forking over Joe ,"hiding" Biden in his place who will shortly cede his job to Feminazis due to his mental issues of dementia confusion and past extortion escapades in the Ukraine and China. He is for sale, and in doing so, Biden is heading for selling out the American for what he likes best--stolen cash from political office weight-braggadocio.
Click to expand...

Amazing that 5 or 6 states shut it down pronto as Trump was leading. Plan B being initiated.

I think we should hand to hand recount every vote in this country. Every fraud vote prosecuted.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

ChemEngineer said:


> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com


This election smells worse than Joy Behar's snatch. Not that that I ever smelt it, but it has to be hazardous.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

80 F million of you terds voted to raise your taxes. And then raising ours. You should be deported.

YOU VOTED TO RAISE YOUR OWN TAXES ANUSES.,.....bawwwwhahaha, HOW GD DUMB.


----------



## Gary Lee

Gary Lee said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice how often Trump haters have Satanic, Childish, or 3rd grade Avatars?
> 
> It's a reflection of their mental depravity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever notice how the Seig Heil Yelling, Goosstepping, Russian Loving, Blut Und Boden Shouting Groppenfurhrer followers so dead from the neck up they refuse to accept the reality that their
> 5-Deferment Draft-Dodging Pussy Grabbing Shit for Brains Hero LOST!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's those such as yourself coupled with your comments that degrade all intelligent people of conscious. BTW sparky, had you possessed minutiae of intellect you would have known Biden was a "draft dodger" the same as Trump. Now it really doesn't take  much smarts to Google that.
Click to expand...




beagle9 said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 180,000+ new cases in the US yesterday, or as Trump says, "We're rounding the corner."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The test is only correct 10% of the time. How can they come up with numbers if they can't test it, don't know what it is.
> 
> Just yesterday Elon Musk had himself tested 4 times, same day, same test, same clinic, same nurse. 2 positive, 2 negative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes me wonder about my test. I was tested for the regular flu, and the Covid at the same time. Oh wow I came down with Covid out of the two test given..  Hmmmmm.
Click to expand...

It would sure help America if fools would realize this is nothing but a friking sham orchestrated by the leftist media curs in an attempt to get rid of Trump. The latter are the real enemies of the American people.


----------



## Gary Lee

Persistence Of Memory said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election smells worse than Joy Behar's snatch. Not that that I ever smelt it, but it has to be hazardous.
Click to expand...


----------



## beagle9

ChemEngineer said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not read what I wrote or do you (Leftist) not understand English?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friend, cast not pearls before swine.
> Go from the presence of a foolish man.
> 
> It's futile. Ignore such people. You waste time and energy every time you respond to their boundless hatred and ignorance.
Click to expand...

I agree with this, because it's been the battle of the two sides on this site for years, and they just remain the same.





BothWings said:


> The left grows more and more in denial each day that it is losing its intellectual grip over the American people, and needs to resort to increasingly extreme and absurd measures to hold on. The "grip" is lost by the fact that they care far more what moderates and conservatives think than  moderates and conservatives care what they think. That fact needs to continue to be asserted and demonstrated until they are starved to death.


Yes, starved to death in the sense that they become so weak that they no longer have a hold on the American people like they think that they do now.


----------



## beagle9

Oh good Lord, now stores are reinstating purchase limit's, so Biden is already creating panic with his stupidity and bullcrap. Unbelievable.... Everybody run out and buy all the toilet paper now, yeah make sure you libs do that again. I never changed one bit of my life, and yes I got the dam Covid even after wearing a mask, and using hand sanitizer.  Pffft. I tire of the bullcrap really I do.


----------



## Coyote

BothWings said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American people are close to moving from being mildly annoyed by the Trump failure to concede to be angry at the Trump failure to concede.
> 
> Now would be a good time for you morons to choose another path.
> 
> 
> 
> Just when did the fuckin' DEMOCRATS concede the 2016 Election? How about you goddam commies choose another path. I am not annoyed at all. I want 72 Million Trump voters to show Biden the same courtesy that filthy Dems showed Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On election night. Bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. They NEVER gave up. Do you forget the Re-Counts? The phony Russia crap? Impeachment over a Phone call? BLAMING Trump for Covid? All Democrats are rancid traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton conceded on election night. You’re a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The Bitch never conceeded. Those "Jill Stein" recounts were funded by HITLERY. After 4 years of trying to make Trump quit, you stupid Communists finally figured how to cheat an election. Just change the RULES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good grief.  You guys constantly revise history in order to try and justify Trump's behavior.
> 
> Clinton conceded.
> 
> November 9 2016.
> 
> She called Trump and conceded.  Period.
> 
> When will Trump stop tearing our country apart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clinton cheated and still couldn't win---------she lost.
> 
> Trump was cheated both times-----------he shouldn't concede.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn’t cheat. That is another unsubstantiated claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont feel that she necessarily did either and I hate that bitch like the worst toothache. It's not really the candidate who cheats anyway...its the shadow organization that nominates them and uses "owned" media to manipulate their popularity and that of their opponent. They thought that would work. It didnt, but they raised it several octaves higher over the next four years and THEN invented the COVID scam among other things to attempt to pry Trump's grip off their booty prize. As their desperation increases, so does the audacity of their methods.
Click to expand...

There is no invention or scam about Covid.


----------



## Gary Lee

So the leftist curs want to believe. Just remember if the SDHTF the preponderance  of these yellow backed liberal writers will be hiding up ur mommy's skirts. Whereas the majority of us will be waiting for u locked and loaded. Better cool your heals libbers and quit forcing the issues u can't possibly win with a gaggle of mealy mouthed cowardly liberals pushing you on  from behind in safety.


----------



## Gary Lee

Persistence Of Memory said:


> 80 F million of you terds voted to raise your taxes. And then raising ours. You should be deported.
> 
> YOU VOTED TO RAISE YOUR OWN TAXES ANUSES.,.....bawwwwhahaha, HOW GD DUMB.


Liberals r pretty damn dumb.


----------



## ChemEngineer

Coyote said:


> There is no invention or scam about Covid.



Keep saying that over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over.  Who can refute your repetitive repetition. I mean, come on man.

You spread fear and panic. Medical doctors  have refuted your fear and panic again and again, thousands of times.









						Covid Panic is Overblown
					






					CovidFacts.blogspot.com


----------



## joaquinmiller

Gary Lee said:


> So the leftist curs want to believe. Just remember if the SDHTF the preponderance  of these yellow backed liberal writers will be hiding up ur mommy's skirts. Whereas the majority of us will be waiting for u locked and loaded. Better cool your heals libbers and quit forcing the issues u can't possibly win with a gaggle of mealy mouthed cowardly liberals pushing you on  from behind in safety.



Y'all just fort up in the house and wait.


----------



## GLASNOST

antontoo said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are three ways to look at it:
> 
> 1). Covid-19 does not exist and is only a hoax.
> 2). Covid-19 does exist and is ravaging the globe and most of us are gonna' die.
> 3). Covid -19 is not a hoax but it is being manipulated (such as *the statistics*) for political leverage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is some seriously stupid false option list. Clueless.
> 
> Statistics are more or less consistent THROUGHOUT THE THE WORLD. You have to be seriously detached from reality to believe a conspiracy theory that broad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you not read what I wrote or do you not understand English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read it and well understood the ridiculous false choice therein,  hence my reply.
> 
> Any other silly questions?
Click to expand...

No. No more questions. I've seen enough to pass judgement on you.


----------



## GLASNOST

ChemEngineer said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not read what I wrote or do you (Leftist) not understand English?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friend, cast not pearls before swine.
> Go from the presence of a foolish man.
> 
> It's futile. Ignore such people. You waste time and energy every time you respond to their boundless hatred and ignorance.
Click to expand...

You falsely quoted me but your advice is correct, and I agree with you.


----------



## GLASNOST

BothWings said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statistics are more or less consistent THROUGHOUT THE THE WORLD. You have to be seriously detached from reality to believe a conspiracy theory that broad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis had fake hospitals to make it look like Jews were actually being cared for instead of gassed when inspected by the Red Cross. They fooled people for awhile and that was like 80 years ago! That was before globalism, before the internet, before Reality TV, before the U.N. and even before the CIA. And you dont think that by now they are able to launch propaganda campaigns on a much much MUCH wider deeper and more effective scale???? *How fucking naive can you be?*
Click to expand...

On a scale from 1   ... ?


----------



## AntonToo

BothWings said:


> The Nazis had



If you think anyone sane is going to read past that opening you are clueless.


----------



## AntonToo

GLASNOST said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are three ways to look at it:
> 
> 1). Covid-19 does not exist and is only a hoax.
> 2). Covid-19 does exist and is ravaging the globe and most of us are gonna' die.
> 3). Covid -19 is not a hoax but it is being manipulated (such as *the statistics*) for political leverage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is some seriously stupid false option list. Clueless.
> 
> Statistics are more or less consistent THROUGHOUT THE THE WORLD. You have to be seriously detached from reality to believe a conspiracy theory that broad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you not read what I wrote or do you not understand English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read it and well understood the ridiculous false choice therein,  hence my reply.
> 
> Any other silly questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. No more questions. I've seen enough to pass judgement on you.
Click to expand...


Yep, put that tail between your legs and run along.


----------



## xotoxi

ChemEngineer said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is part of the Trump administration, that has proven since Day #1 (“This was the largest audience ever to witness an inauguration, both in person and around the globe.”) that blatant, obvious lies are inconsequential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me help you.  God knows you need it.
> 1.  SO WHAT if it was not the largest audience!  So WHAT!
> Who was harmed?  Nobody.
> Here's a thought.  Perhaps one of Trump's staff members TOLD him it was the largest audience.  He wasn't necessarily lying.  He was stating what he BELIEVED to be true, UNLIKE Norma McCorvey who
> 2.  Testified under penalty of perjury that she "had been raped".
> She was not.  It was a bald faced lie that has resulted in the butchery of 90,000,000 unborn babies as a result of her very real and deadly lie.
> 
> Do you get it now?
> 
> Other malicious and deadly lies by you Democrats include:
> "you're racists"
> "you're fascists"
> "you're stupid"
> "you're anti-scientific"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist Liberals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RacistLiberals.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bidenisms - Racism, ignorance, lies and incompetence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bidenisms.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hateful Hillary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HatefulHillary.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lies kill thousands every year, in Chicago, in St. Louis, in Washington, D.C. and New York City and Los Angeles.
> 
> Now to my Ignore List you go with the other vile Leftists.
> ciao brutto
Click to expand...


Cool post, bro.

But none of that changes the fact that, come January 20th, it will be the first time in U.S. history that there.will not be a Y chromosome in the Vice President.


----------



## playtime

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Anyone else notice how often Trump haters have Satanic, Childish, or 3rd grade Avatars?
> 
> It's a reflection of their mental depravity


----------



## GLASNOST

playtime said:


> View attachment 416388


What do you mean "Trump mocks reporter with disability"? How idiotic. Do I mock Jews and blacks and Indians every time I say, _"Oj vay!"_ or _"Bro!"_ or _"Kawabunga!" _

What about_ "Hillary Clinton mocks people with mental disabilities". 


_


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

antontoo said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are three ways to look at it:
> 
> 1). Covid-19 does not exist and is only a hoax.
> 2). Covid-19 does exist and is ravaging the globe and most of us are gonna' die.
> 3). Covid -19 is not a hoax but it is being manipulated (such as *the statistics*) for political leverage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is some seriously stupid false option list. Clueless.
> 
> Statistics are more or less consistent THROUGHOUT THE THE WORLD. You have to be seriously detached from reality to believe a conspiracy theory that broad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you not read what I wrote or do you not understand English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read it and well understood the ridiculous false choice therein,  hence my reply.
> 
> Any other silly questions?
Click to expand...

Man. look at that beautiful Federer serve. I bet that was an ace. Lol


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

playtime said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice how often Trump haters have Satanic, Childish, or 3rd grade Avatars?
> 
> It's a reflection of their mental depravity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 416388
Click to expand...

And you voted to raise your own taxes...LOLOL.God damned you must feel dumb. Lol


----------



## playtime

GLASNOST said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 416388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean "Trump mocks reporter with disability"? How idiotic. Do I mock Jews and blacks and Indians every time I say, _"Oj vay!"_ or _"Bro!"_ or _"Kawabunga!" _
Click to expand...


uh-huh.  can you possibly come up with an even worse false equivalency?


me thinx not.


----------



## playtime

Persistence Of Memory said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice how often Trump haters have Satanic, Childish, or 3rd grade Avatars?
> 
> It's a reflection of their mental depravity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 416388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you voted to raise your own taxes...LOLOL.God damned you must feel dumb. Lol
Click to expand...


dude -  some things are more imporatnt than low taxes....  i don't make more than $400K, so i'll be pretty safe.

btw, your temporary tax 'cut'  donny got you, will shirley be going up in just a few short years.  somebody hasta pay for the top 1% getting theirs.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

playtime said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice how often Trump haters have Satanic, Childish, or 3rd grade Avatars?
> 
> It's a reflection of their mental depravity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 416388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you voted to raise your own taxes...LOLOL.God damned you must feel dumb. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude -  some things are more imporatnt than low taxes....  i don't make more than $400K, so i'll be pretty safe.
> 
> btw, your temporary tax 'cut'  donny got you, will shirley be going up in just a few short years.  somebody hasta pay for the top 1% getting theirs.
Click to expand...

Lol. You voted to release all the criminal illegals on the streets.....................How is that?

Dude. I been in finance since Reagan's first term. What happens when Biden repeals Trump's taxes..........................................................Yeah, you pay more in taxes. Most will lose 4k a yr...LOLOLOL. Libs here only 100 bucks so IO guess there is no concern

You voted to raise your own taxes......BAWWWWWWHAHA.......................Sharecroppers making less than 100k vote to raise their own taxes.....................

Since you know more about finance than me, tell me. What percent of the population makes 400k or more..............Very few.....A dent in revenue.................But a tax increase on sharecroppers......LOLOL.


----------



## playtime

Persistence Of Memory said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice how often Trump haters have Satanic, Childish, or 3rd grade Avatars?
> 
> It's a reflection of their mental depravity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 416388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you voted to raise your own taxes...LOLOL.God damned you must feel dumb. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude -  some things are more imporatnt than low taxes....  i don't make more than $400K, so i'll be pretty safe.
> 
> btw, your temporary tax 'cut'  donny got you, will shirley be going up in just a few short years.  somebody hasta pay for the top 1% getting theirs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. You voted to release all the criminal illegals on the streets.....................How is that?
> 
> Dude. I been in finance since Reagan's first term. What happens when Biden repeals Trump's taxes..........................................................Yeah, you pay more in taxes. Most will lose 4k a yr...LOLOLOL. Libs here only 100 bucks so IO guess there is no concern
> 
> You voted to raise your own taxes......BAWWWWWWHAHA.......................Sharecroppers making less than 100k vote to raise their own taxes.....................
> 
> Since you know more about finance than me, tell me. What percent of the population makes 400k or more..............Very few.....A dent in revenue.................But a tax increase on sharecroppers......LOLOL.
Click to expand...


^ 'Lol. You voted to release all the criminal illegals on the streets.....................How is that?'

link?

' Sharecroppers making less than 100k vote to raise their own taxes..................... '

you voted for this:

*
suckerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...................*


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

playtime said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice how often Trump haters have Satanic, Childish, or 3rd grade Avatars?
> 
> It's a reflection of their mental depravity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 416388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you voted to raise your own taxes...LOLOL.God damned you must feel dumb. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude -  some things are more imporatnt than low taxes....  i don't make more than $400K, so i'll be pretty safe.
> 
> btw, your temporary tax 'cut'  donny got you, will shirley be going up in just a few short years.  somebody hasta pay for the top 1% getting theirs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. You voted to release all the criminal illegals on the streets.....................How is that?
> 
> Dude. I been in finance since Reagan's first term. What happens when Biden repeals Trump's taxes..........................................................Yeah, you pay more in taxes. Most will lose 4k a yr...LOLOLOL. Libs here only 100 bucks so IO guess there is no concern
> 
> You voted to raise your own taxes......BAWWWWWWHAHA.......................Sharecroppers making less than 100k vote to raise their own taxes.....................
> 
> Since you know more about finance than me, tell me. What percent of the population makes 400k or more..............Very few.....A dent in revenue.................But a tax increase on sharecroppers......LOLOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ 'Lol. You voted to release all the criminal illegals on the streets.....................How is that?'
> 
> link?
> 
> ' Sharecroppers making less than 100k vote to raise their own taxes..................... '
> 
> you voted for this:
> 
> 
> *suckerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...................*
Click to expand...

A so called business man votes to raise his own taxes.......................................................LOLOL


----------



## playtime

Persistence Of Memory said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice how often Trump haters have Satanic, Childish, or 3rd grade Avatars?
> 
> It's a reflection of their mental depravity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 416388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you voted to raise your own taxes...LOLOL.God damned you must feel dumb. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude -  some things are more imporatnt than low taxes....  i don't make more than $400K, so i'll be pretty safe.
> 
> btw, your temporary tax 'cut'  donny got you, will shirley be going up in just a few short years.  somebody hasta pay for the top 1% getting theirs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. You voted to release all the criminal illegals on the streets.....................How is that?
> 
> Dude. I been in finance since Reagan's first term. What happens when Biden repeals Trump's taxes..........................................................Yeah, you pay more in taxes. Most will lose 4k a yr...LOLOLOL. Libs here only 100 bucks so IO guess there is no concern
> 
> You voted to raise your own taxes......BAWWWWWWHAHA.......................Sharecroppers making less than 100k vote to raise their own taxes.....................
> 
> Since you know more about finance than me, tell me. What percent of the population makes 400k or more..............Very few.....A dent in revenue.................But a tax increase on sharecroppers......LOLOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ 'Lol. You voted to release all the criminal illegals on the streets.....................How is that?'
> 
> link?
> 
> ' Sharecroppers making less than 100k vote to raise their own taxes..................... '
> 
> you voted for this:
> 
> 
> *suckerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...................*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A so called business man votes to raise his own taxes.......................................................LOLOL
Click to expand...


uhhhh ... & reagan raised 'em some 11x because the original cuts were too deep for gov'ment to function properly.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

playtime said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice how often Trump haters have Satanic, Childish, or 3rd grade Avatars?
> 
> It's a reflection of their mental depravity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 416388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you voted to raise your own taxes...LOLOL.God damned you must feel dumb. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude -  some things are more imporatnt than low taxes....  i don't make more than $400K, so i'll be pretty safe.
> 
> btw, your temporary tax 'cut'  donny got you, will shirley be going up in just a few short years.  somebody hasta pay for the top 1% getting theirs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. You voted to release all the criminal illegals on the streets.....................How is that?
> 
> Dude. I been in finance since Reagan's first term. What happens when Biden repeals Trump's taxes..........................................................Yeah, you pay more in taxes. Most will lose 4k a yr...LOLOLOL. Libs here only 100 bucks so IO guess there is no concern
> 
> You voted to raise your own taxes......BAWWWWWWHAHA.......................Sharecroppers making less than 100k vote to raise their own taxes.....................
> 
> Since you know more about finance than me, tell me. What percent of the population makes 400k or more..............Very few.....A dent in revenue.................But a tax increase on sharecroppers......LOLOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ 'Lol. You voted to release all the criminal illegals on the streets.....................How is that?'
> 
> link?
> 
> ' Sharecroppers making less than 100k vote to raise their own taxes..................... '
> 
> you voted for this:
> 
> 
> *suckerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...................*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A so called business man votes to raise his own taxes.......................................................LOLOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uhhhh ... & reagan raised 'em some 11x because the original cuts were too deep for gov'ment to function properly.
Click to expand...


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

If we show a valid ID to vote, and match sigs, 95%  of this crap would cease.

Can anyone think of a reason libturds don't like the Valid ID System.....Guesses?


----------



## AntonToo

Persistence Of Memory said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are three ways to look at it:
> 
> 1). Covid-19 does not exist and is only a hoax.
> 2). Covid-19 does exist and is ravaging the globe and most of us are gonna' die.
> 3). Covid -19 is not a hoax but it is being manipulated (such as *the statistics*) for political leverage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is some seriously stupid false option list. Clueless.
> 
> Statistics are more or less consistent THROUGHOUT THE THE WORLD. You have to be seriously detached from reality to believe a conspiracy theory that broad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you not read what I wrote or do you not understand English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read it and well understood the ridiculous false choice therein,  hence my reply.
> 
> Any other silly questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man. look at that beautiful Federer serve. I bet that was an ace. Lol
Click to expand...


Not too many second serve aces, even from Fed


----------



## anynameyouwish

Cecilie1200 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "News Punch" sourcing "Newsmax".
> 
> Okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your position is that, because you don't like the source reporting on it, he didn't actually say any of it?  The videotape of him saying it was completely faked?
Click to expand...

sounds similiar to how deranged trumpers think


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

antontoo said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are three ways to look at it:
> 
> 1). Covid-19 does not exist and is only a hoax.
> 2). Covid-19 does exist and is ravaging the globe and most of us are gonna' die.
> 3). Covid -19 is not a hoax but it is being manipulated (such as *the statistics*) for political leverage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is some seriously stupid false option list. Clueless.
> 
> Statistics are more or less consistent THROUGHOUT THE THE WORLD. You have to be seriously detached from reality to believe a conspiracy theory that broad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you not read what I wrote or do you not understand English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read it and well understood the ridiculous false choice therein,  hence my reply.
> 
> Any other silly questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man. look at that beautiful Federer serve. I bet that was an ace. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not too many second serve aces, even from Fed
Click to expand...

Watching Nadal win his 13th FO was a sight to see. Seeing that 19 yr old Polish girl win was a treat. Did you see the way she worked that ball. 13 French Opens.....13 French Opens.The more you say it the more incredible it really is.

I never liked watching clay early on, but as the yrs went on I really appreciate the graceful shot making. Not just serve and grunt and return.

I must tell you I prefer pro womans tennis more than mens.......especially when the wind is blowing...heheheheheeheh


----------



## GLASNOST

playtime said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 416388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean "Trump mocks reporter with disability"? How idiotic. Do I mock Jews and blacks and Indians every time I say, _"Oj vay!"_ or _"Bro!"_ or _"Kawabunga!" _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  can you possibly come up with an even worse false equivalency?
> 
> 
> me thinx not.
Click to expand...

*Paedophile Biden:




Liar Hillary:





Honest Bill:




They are all Democrats aren't they?*


----------



## airplanemechanic

We have new breaking news that the election software company that was used was created by Hugo Chavez and is used overseas to rig elections. It has known backdoors where votes can be monitored in real time, moved from one candidate to another or deleted altogether. Texas refused 3 times to use that software. And amazingly Trump won texas.


----------



## beagle9

playtime said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice how often Trump haters have Satanic, Childish, or 3rd grade Avatars?
> 
> It's a reflection of their mental depravity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 416388
Click to expand...

Yeah, and why did he mock the reporter ??? Was it because the reporter whom doesn't see himself having a disability, decided that he could act in a normal way by being just as ruthless or as sly as anyone else can be in life ??? Did he attack conservatism or Trump in a derogatory manor, therefore opening himself up to being attacked back ??? Do you think that maybe the one with the disability just might want to be able to take it just like he dishes it, and therefore he doesn't need people like you defending him based upon his disability being knocked by an opponent ?? Otherwise some people look at life like "hey if I step into the frying pan, and start slinging out grease all over the place in hopes to burn my political rivals or opponents in life, and they look at me as if I'm crazy, and then attack back, then so be it.

Otherwise some folks don't need people standing up for them because of their perceived disabilities in life, where as they are more than capable of standing up for themselves.


----------



## Rambunctious

The dems blew it by blocking the republican poll watchers in blue cities.....now there will have to be a new election....a one day event....no opportunity for demtards dirty tricks...anything short of that will not be trusted by over 75 million Trump voters.....


----------



## BothWings

GLASNOST said:


> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statistics are more or less consistent THROUGHOUT THE THE WORLD. You have to be seriously detached from reality to believe a conspiracy theory that broad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis had fake hospitals to make it look like Jews were actually being cared for instead of gassed when inspected by the Red Cross. They fooled people for awhile and that was like 80 years ago! That was before globalism, before the internet, before Reality TV, before the U.N. and even before the CIA. And you dont think that by now they are able to launch propaganda campaigns on a much much MUCH wider deeper and more effective scale???? *How fucking naive can you be?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On a scale from 1   ... ?
Click to expand...


On a scale from merely insulting our intelligence to pulling freedom out from under our feet like a rug.


----------



## Faun

Rambunctious said:


> The dems blew it by blocking the republican poll watchers in blue cities.....now there will have to be a new election....a one day event....no opportunity for demtards dirty tricks...anything short of that will not be trusted by over 75 million Trump voters.....


Or the states certify their respective elections and then Impeached Trump loses the election again.


----------



## Rambunctious

Faun said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dems blew it by blocking the republican poll watchers in blue cities.....now there will have to be a new election....a one day event....no opportunity for demtards dirty tricks...anything short of that will not be trusted by over 75 million Trump voters.....
> 
> 
> 
> Or the states certify their respective elections and then Impeached Trump loses the election again.
Click to expand...


Don't count your chickens......


----------



## BothWings

Persistence Of Memory said:


> 80 F million of you terds voted to raise your taxes. And then raising ours. You should be deported.
> 
> YOU VOTED TO RAISE YOUR OWN TAXES ANUSES.,.....bawwwwhahaha, HOW GD DUMB.



And then they'll get all their little wars back too...and the media will have virtual Evil Dictators A, B and C to cover daily. They just have to force some maverick foreign leaders into that role again so they can resume the Soap Opera that Trump interrupted in 2016.


----------



## GLASNOST

BothWings said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statistics are more or less consistent THROUGHOUT THE THE WORLD. You have to be seriously detached from reality to believe a conspiracy theory that broad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis had fake hospitals to make it look like Jews were actually being cared for instead of gassed when inspected by the Red Cross. They fooled people for awhile and that was like 80 years ago! That was before globalism, before the internet, before Reality TV, before the U.N. and even before the CIA. And you dont think that by now they are able to launch propaganda campaigns on a much much MUCH wider deeper and more effective scale???? *How fucking naive can you be?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On a scale from 1   ... ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On a scale from merely insulting our intelligence to pulling freedom out from under our feet like a rug.
Click to expand...

Oh. In that case, he gets maximum points in_*"fucking naïve"*_ and zero points in *accomplishment*.


----------



## protectionist

*What it all might come down to in the end* is, who has the final say. The Democrat vote count frauders, or the US Supreme Court.   After seeing how Alito ordered them to stop counting in Pennsylvania, segregate the ballots arriving after election day from the others, and invalidate ballots without dates and signatures, I may be wrong, but I'm going with the court.


----------



## justinacolmena

beagle9 said:


> having a disability, decided that he could act in a normal way


That's a caning in the dean's office at college.


beagle9 said:


> perceived disabilities in life, where as they are more than capable of standing up for themselves.


The gentlemen of the vice court somehow need to be forced, compelled, and coerced to cease and desist from "perceiving" disabilities onto others, and refusing to pay them for their labor or work or any other service or employment.


----------



## whats up

ChemEngineer said:


> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com


*
the department of homeland security says this election is the most legal election in our history 
there is no fraud period...thats a fact*


----------



## whats up

liarintheWH said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald's handpicked stooge at the FEC claims fraud?
> Well that settles it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot better then CNN saying fraud doesn’t exist and Biden is president.
Click to expand...


NO THATS A FACT THANKS RED NECK


----------



## whats up

ChemEngineer said:


> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com


*
TELL THAT FUK TO COME UP WITH FACTS THAT HE CAN BRING TO COURT OR SHUT THE FUK UP...*


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

protectionist said:


> *What it all might come down to in the end* is, who has the final say. The Democrat vote count frauders, or the US Supreme Court.   After seeing how Alito ordered them to stop counting in Pennsylvania, segregate the ballots arriving after election day from the others, and invalidate ballots without dates and signatures, I may be wrong, but I'm going with the court.


The SC and our new Associate Justice will sort it all out.


----------



## francoHFW

ChemEngineer said:


> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com


Another vegetable Trump appointee who will say anything he is told to, brainwashed functional moron. And the looters are criminals who are not political. They only come out of dark and why the cops don't arrest the mall I don't know. Of course there aren't any around anymore LOL amazing how strong garbage GOP propaganda is in the mind.... The big lie works especially with ignoramuses, you big lug.


----------



## playtime

beagle9 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice how often Trump haters have Satanic, Childish, or 3rd grade Avatars?
> 
> It's a reflection of their mental depravity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 416388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, and why did he mock the reporter ??? Was it because the reporter whom doesn't see himself having a disability, decided that he could act in a normal way by being just as ruthless or as sly as anyone else can be in life ??? Did he attack conservatism or Trump in a derogatory manor, therefore opening himself up to being attacked back ??? Do you think that maybe the one with the disability just might want to be able to take it just like he dishes it, and therefore he doesn't need people like you defending him based upon his disability being knocked by an opponent ?? Otherwise some people look at life like "hey if I step into the frying pan, and start slinging out grease all over the place in hopes to burn my political rivals or opponents in life, and they look at me as if I'm crazy, and then attack back, then so be it.
> 
> Otherwise some folks don't need people standing up for them because of their perceived disabilities in life, where as they are more than capable of standing up for themselves.
Click to expand...


donny acted like a schoolyard bully.  plain & simple.

you voted for a 'man' with arrested development who couldn't act 'presidential' if his life depended on it.


----------



## francoHFW

Persistence Of Memory said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What it all might come down to in the end* is, who has the final say. The Democrat vote count frauders, or the US Supreme Court.   After seeing how Alito ordered them to stop counting in Pennsylvania, segregate the ballots arriving after election day from the others, and invalidate ballots without dates and signatures, I may be wrong, but I'm going with the court.
> 
> 
> 
> The SC and our new Associate Justice will sort it all out.
Click to expand...

None of which matters. Biden won the election unless you're a goddamn idiot whoops brainwashed functional idiot.


----------



## playtime

Rambunctious said:


> The dems blew it by blocking the republican poll watchers in blue cities.....now there will have to be a new election....a one day event....no opportunity for demtards dirty tricks...anything short of that will not be trusted by over 75 million Trump voters.....



*EXPLAINER: Why poll watcher complaints don’t amount to fraud*
By The Associated PressNovember 15, 2020 GMT

WERE TRUMP’S POLL WATCHERS DENIED ACCESS?

The Trump campaign said from the beginning that Republican poll watchers were being improperly denied access to observe the counting of ballots. Not so, countered election officials in key battleground states, who said rules were being followed and they were committed to transparency.

In Pennsylvania, for example, state election officials said poll watchers were certified in every county. Republican lawyers acknowledged in court that they had observers watching polls and mail-in ballots being processed.

In Michigan, a Trump campaign lawsuit included assertions from their observers that poll workers rolled their eyes when viewing votes for Trump, wore masks or clothing supporting the Black Lives Matter movement or appeared to double-count ballots. Other lawsuits claimed poll watchers were temporarily denied access in some locations, but there has been no evidence to back it up. Nor was there evidence of votes being miscounted out of political bias. And most of the litigation alleging this has been dismissed.
EXPLAINER: Why poll watcher complaints don't amount to fraud


Election 2020|Nov 6, 2020,01:10pm EST
*Trump And Allies Keep Claiming Republican Poll Watchers Were Banned—That’s A Lie*
Tommy BeerForbes Staff
Business
Updated Nov 10, 2020, 05:47pm EST
Trump And Allies Keep Claiming Republican Poll Watchers Were Banned—That’s A Lie


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

francoHFW said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What it all might come down to in the end* is, who has the final say. The Democrat vote count frauders, or the US Supreme Court.   After seeing how Alito ordered them to stop counting in Pennsylvania, segregate the ballots arriving after election day from the others, and invalidate ballots without dates and signatures, I may be wrong, but I'm going with the court.
> 
> 
> 
> The SC and our new Associate Justice will sort it all out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of which matters. Biden won the election unless you're a goddamn idiot whoops brainwashed functional idiot.
Click to expand...

With a likeable score so shitty as yerz, you're not worth hitting a dog in the ass. Why do your own peers ignore your S?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

more proof it is.

*UPDATE: MI Resident Who Bragged On Facebook: “I work for Wayne Co, MI and I threw out every Trump ballot I saw. Tens of thousands of them and so did all of my co-workers” Says “It was a joke… I’ve never been a ballot counter*









						UPDATE: MI Resident Who Bragged On Facebook: “I work for Wayne Co, MI and I threw out every Trump ballot I saw. Tens of thousands of them and so did all of my co-workers” Says “It was a joke… I’ve never been a ballot counter"
					

Michigan resident Kiel Fauxton has 3 accounts. Kiel Fauxton, who lists “Detroit, MI” as his residence on , also […]




					100percentfedup.com


----------



## meaner gene

ChemEngineer said:


> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com



Two problems with that headline.  First, Trump refused to fill the FEC, because it would give them power over federal elections.  So right now the FEC has no power over the election.  Whatever they say, means absolutely nothing.

*Federal Election Commission*

The *Federal Election Commission* (*FEC*) is an independent regulatory agency of the United States whose purpose is to enforce campaign finance law in United States federal elections. 

Under the statute, the most significant powers of the FEC require the affirmative vote of four commissioners*. These powers include the ability to conduct investigations, report misconduct to law enforcement, pursue settlements with candidates, and to bring a civil action in court to enforce campaign finance regulations.* The FEC can also publish advisory opinions on campaign finance issues and issue campaign finance regulations.[8]

Because the FEC's most important powers, those of enforcement, civil actions, advisory opinions, and rule-making,* require the affirmative vote of four commissioners, and no more than three commissioners can be members of the same political party,* bipartisan support is required.

AND THE IMPORTANT PART OF THE SITUATION

The commission consists of six members appointed by the president and confirmed by the Senate.

By law, no more than three commissioners can be members of the same political party, which was intended to ensure that decisions are nonpartisan. *A quorum requires four members*, and at least four votes are required for any official commission action, and the chairperson does not have a casting vote. 

THE FEC HAS NO QUORUM.


----------



## justinacolmena

whats up said:


> the department of homeland security says this election is the most legal election in our history
> there is no fraud period...thats a fact


The election is no concern of DHS, nor any of their business, whatsoever.

The Chairman of the Federal Election Commission, Trey Trainor, has stated that fraud took place.


			https://www.wtma.com/news/trey-trainor-to-newsmax-tv-voter-fraud-is-taking-place/
		

Secretary of State Mike Pompeo has gone on record to tell us to prepare for a smooth transition to Trump's second term in office.








						Mike Pompeo undermined America’s democracy in one press conference
					

"There will be a smooth transition to a second Trump administration," Pompeo said.




					www.vox.com


----------



## meaner gene

justinacolmena said:


> whats up said:
> 
> 
> 
> the department of homeland security says this election is the most legal election in our history
> there is no fraud period...thats a fact
> 
> 
> 
> The election is no concern of DHS, nor any of their business, whatsoever.
> 
> The Chairman of the Federal Election Commission, Trey Trainor, has stated that fraud took place.
Click to expand...

First, election security is part of national security.


----------



## meaner gene

justinacolmena said:


> whats up said:
> 
> 
> 
> the department of homeland security says this election is the most legal election in our history
> there is no fraud period...thats a fact
> 
> 
> 
> The election is no concern of DHS, nor any of their business, whatsoever.
> 
> The Chairman of the Federal Election Commission, Trey Trainor, has stated that fraud took place.
Click to expand...

Second, what the chairman of the FEC  says, means nothing more than what the guy standing on the street corner says.

The FEC has no quorum, and nothing any of the commissions (especially the Trump appointee) says means anything.

Without a quorum they have no power to do anything.


----------



## justinacolmena

meaner gene said:


> Without a quorum they have no power to do anything.


In which case they cannot remove Trump from office, and he will remain as long as he is alive and competent to serve as president.


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> Without a quorum they have no power to do anything.





justinacolmena said:


> In which case they cannot remove Trump from office, and he will remain as long as he is alive and competent to serve as president.


They're in charge of overseeing elections, and enforcing federal election law.  Trumps removal is from the US constitution Article 2.


----------



## beautress

rightwinger said:


> liarintheWH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald's handpicked stooge at the FEC claims fraud?
> Well that settles it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot better then CNN saying fraud doesn’t exist and Biden is president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> American people declared a Biden is President and Trump is no longer wanted
Click to expand...

Yep Democrat operatives are American people, and they groupthought how nice it would be if nasty nancy got rid of him and his staff, so she passed the task off to mean Maxine who bungled so since she forced her forces to stalk the staff which is against the laws of the land, yadda yadda yadda. Then nasty nancy was again unpleasantly tasked with the wrist slap,but o snap it ruined her life.


----------



## San Souci

Coyote said:


> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American people are close to moving from being mildly annoyed by the Trump failure to concede to be angry at the Trump failure to concede.
> 
> Now would be a good time for you morons to choose another path.
> 
> 
> 
> Just when did the fuckin' DEMOCRATS concede the 2016 Election? How about you goddam commies choose another path. I am not annoyed at all. I want 72 Million Trump voters to show Biden the same courtesy that filthy Dems showed Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On election night. Bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. They NEVER gave up. Do you forget the Re-Counts? The phony Russia crap? Impeachment over a Phone call? BLAMING Trump for Covid? All Democrats are rancid traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton conceded on election night. You’re a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The Bitch never conceeded. Those "Jill Stein" recounts were funded by HITLERY. After 4 years of trying to make Trump quit, you stupid Communists finally figured how to cheat an election. Just change the RULES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good grief.  You guys constantly revise history in order to try and justify Trump's behavior.
> 
> Clinton conceded.
> 
> November 9 2016.
> 
> She called Trump and conceded.  Period.
> 
> When will Trump stop tearing our country apart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clinton cheated and still couldn't win---------she lost.
> 
> Trump was cheated both times-----------he shouldn't concede.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn’t cheat. That is another unsubstantiated claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont feel that she necessarily did either and I hate that bitch like the worst toothache. It's not really the candidate who cheats anyway...its the shadow organization that nominates them and uses "owned" media to manipulate their popularity and that of their opponent. They thought that would work. It didnt, but they raised it several octaves higher over the next four years and THEN invented the COVID scam among other things to attempt to pry Trump's grip off their booty prize. As their desperation increases, so does the audacity of their methods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no invention or scam about Covid.
Click to expand...

Yes. There is. The MEDIA started a panic. For POLITICAL reasons. The filthy Democrats never waste a crisis. They don't want a cure. At least until January 21. That is the kind of filth they are.


----------



## rightwinger

beautress said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liarintheWH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald's handpicked stooge at the FEC claims fraud?
> Well that settles it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot better then CNN saying fraud doesn’t exist and Biden is president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> American people declared a Biden is President and Trump is no longer wanted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep Democrat operatives are American people, and they groupthought how nice it would be if nasty nancy got rid of him and his staff, so she passed the task off to mean Maxine who bungled so since she forced her forces to stalk the staff which is against the laws of the land, yadda yadda yadda. Then nasty nancy was again unpleasantly tasked with the wrist slap,but o snap it ruined her life.
Click to expand...

Maybe the voters got tired of Trump being such an asshole


----------



## San Souci

liarintheWH said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald's handpicked stooge at the FEC claims fraud?
> Well that settles it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot better then CNN saying fraud doesn’t exist and Biden is president.
Click to expand...

CNN sucks donkey dick.Enemies of the People. The MEDIA started the COVID panic.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

San Souci said:


> liarintheWH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald's handpicked stooge at the FEC claims fraud?
> Well that settles it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot better then CNN saying fraud doesn’t exist and Biden is president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CNN sucks donkey dick.Enemies of the People. The MEDIA started the COVID panic.
Click to expand...

      
You are posting way too many facts with logic and common sense in your past two posts for her to comprehend.  Some will never accept reality the msm media is the enemy of the people same asthe government.that if you want truth,you will only find it in alternative media not controlled by the corporations as cnn and majornew networks and newspapers,USA Today really kisses the ass of the government.
These trolls just keep parroting the lies of the msm media thst omits facts.


----------



## beautress

beautress said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liarintheWH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald's handpicked stooge at the FEC claims fraud?
> Well that settles it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot better then CNN saying fraud doesn’t exist and Biden is president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> American people declared a Biden is President and Trump is no longer wanted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep Democrat operatives are American people, and they groupthought how nice it would be if nasty nancy got rid of him and his staff, so she passed the task off to mean Maxine who bungled so since she forced her forces to stalk the staff which is against the laws of the land, yadda yadda yadda. Then nasty nancy was again unpleasantly tasked with the wrist slap,but o snap it ruined her life.
Click to expand...




rightwinger said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liarintheWH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald's handpicked stooge at the FEC claims fraud?
> Well that settles it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot better then CNN saying fraud doesn’t exist and Biden is president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> American people declared a Biden is President and Trump is no longer wanted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep Democrat operatives are American people, and they groupthought how nice it would be if nasty nancy got rid of him and his staff, so she passed the task off to mean Maxine who bungled so since she forced her forces to stalk the staff which is against the laws of the land, yadda yadda yadda. Then nasty nancy was again unpleasantly tasked with the wrist slap,but o snap it ruined her life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe the voters got tired of Trump being such an asshole
Click to expand...

You showed them how to speak to the President of the United States in terms of profanity and taboo body parts, Mr. Not a Rightwinger? And I'm supposed to be sorry that you speak sorry stuff. Well, kiss my grits and hand me a calculator to do the math.


----------



## justinacolmena

beautress said:


> Rightwinger?


It's a drunken Democrat falling off the right side of the barstool.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

justinacolmena said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rightwinger?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a drunken Democrat falling off the right side of the barstool.
Click to expand...

OHHHH MAN.......LOLOLOLOL..............I signed out and saw this post....Signed in to say that was F hilarious.....BAWWWWHAHA

Sorry Rightwingey at your expense, the timing was perfect....lol


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

meaner gene said:


> By law, no more than three commissioners can be members of the same political party, which was intended to ensure that decisions are nonpartisan. *A quorum requires four members*, and at least four votes are required for any official commission action, and the chairperson does not have a casting vote.
> 
> THE FEC HAS NO QUORUM.



And now you know one reason why so many FAR LEFT Democrats have registered as "Republican"


----------



## rightwinger

San Souci said:


> liarintheWH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald's handpicked stooge at the FEC claims fraud?
> Well that settles it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot better then CNN saying fraud doesn’t exist and Biden is president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CNN sucks donkey dick.Enemies of the People. The MEDIA started the COVID panic.
Click to expand...

Which media?

Media all over the world started COVID panic just to piss off Republicans?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

*China Expert: Beijing Happy With Biden Win*
China Expert: Beijing Happy With Biden Win

Now why would a communist nation be so pleased with a US election ???
(Because they OWN the candidate)

If the election of Joe Biden stands, America falls


----------



## Daryl Hunt

San Souci said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American people are close to moving from being mildly annoyed by the Trump failure to concede to be angry at the Trump failure to concede.
> 
> Now would be a good time for you morons to choose another path.
> 
> 
> 
> Just when did the fuckin' DEMOCRATS concede the 2016 Election? How about you goddam commies choose another path. I am not annoyed at all. I want 72 Million Trump voters to show Biden the same courtesy that filthy Dems showed Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On election night. Bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. They NEVER gave up. Do you forget the Re-Counts? The phony Russia crap? Impeachment over a Phone call? BLAMING Trump for Covid? All Democrats are rancid traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton conceded on election night. You’re a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The Bitch never conceeded. Those "Jill Stein" recounts were funded by HITLERY. After 4 years of trying to make Trump quit, you stupid Communists finally figured how to cheat an election. Just change the RULES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good grief.  You guys constantly revise history in order to try and justify Trump's behavior.
> 
> Clinton conceded.
> 
> November 9 2016.
> 
> She called Trump and conceded.  Period.
> 
> When will Trump stop tearing our country apart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clinton cheated and still couldn't win---------she lost.
> 
> Trump was cheated both times-----------he shouldn't concede.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn’t cheat. That is another unsubstantiated claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont feel that she necessarily did either and I hate that bitch like the worst toothache. It's not really the candidate who cheats anyway...its the shadow organization that nominates them and uses "owned" media to manipulate their popularity and that of their opponent. They thought that would work. It didnt, but they raised it several octaves higher over the next four years and THEN invented the COVID scam among other things to attempt to pry Trump's grip off their booty prize. As their desperation increases, so does the audacity of their methods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no invention or scam about Covid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. There is. The MEDIA started a panic. For POLITICAL reasons. The filthy Democrats never waste a crisis. They don't want a cure. At least until January 21. That is the kind of filth they are.
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

beautress said:


> Well, kiss my grits and hand me a calculator to do the math.



Kiss my grits?

The 70s are calling


----------



## rightwinger

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Now why would a communist nation be so pleased with a US election ???



Because Trump is an unstable dotard
The world is safer without him


----------



## beautress

rightwinger said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now why would a communist nation be so pleased with a US election ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Trump is an unstable dotard
> The world is safer without him
Click to expand...

You better think that one over, Mr not a Rightwinger. The Constitution just handed President Trump his second term.


----------



## mariaEspanola

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Clearly, if this election should by any chance go to the Left, the consequences will be severe.
> 
> They made no qualms about stealing the election, taking your guns or turning America into a Socialist nightmare.
> 
> When do you decide to fight?  When they finally kick down your door?


Somebody living in Lala land, and the left already won it.  Another tough guy.  Somebody go fight those lefties for winning the election.  Good reasoning pal.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

mariaEspanola said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, if this election should by any chance go to the Left, the consequences will be severe.
> 
> They made no qualms about stealing the election, taking your guns or turning America into a Socialist nightmare.
> 
> When do you decide to fight?  When they finally kick down your door?
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody living in Lala land, and the left already won it.  Another tough guy.  Somebody go fight those lefties for winning the election.  Good reasoning pal.
Click to expand...


You wouldn't recognize tyranny if it's steel toe boot kicked your teeth in.

Maybe that's what it will take for you?


----------



## rightwinger

beautress said:


> You better think that one over, Mr nota Rightwinger. The Constitution just handed President Trump his second term.



The voters just showed Trump the door.


----------



## mariaEspanola

BasicHumanUnit said:


> mariaEspanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, if this election should by any chance go to the Left, the consequences will be severe.
> 
> They made no qualms about stealing the election, taking your guns or turning America into a Socialist nightmare.
> 
> When do you decide to fight?  When they finally kick down your door?
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody living in Lala land, and the left already won it.  Another tough guy.  Somebody go fight those lefties for winning the election.  Good reasoning pal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wouldn't recognize tyranny if it's steel toe boot kicked your teeth in.
> 
> Maybe that's what it will take for you?
Click to expand...

More tough talk.  All bark...bow wow...


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

mariaEspanola said:


> More tough talk.  All bark...bow wow...



No, it's not me being tough.....you unknowingly bring that on yourself.

Obviously, you know nothing about how Leftists brought doom, despair, hunger and starvation to themselves in Venezuela.
You truly are "sheeple" (or a communist CCP hugger)


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## beagle9

whats up said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> the department of homeland security says this election is the most legal election in our history
> there is no fraud period...thats a fact*
Click to expand...

Who in the office of homeland security ? A deep stater like Muellers team was full of ?? Who can anyone trust anymore ? Almost nobody, and that is pathetic.


----------



## Coyote

San Souci said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American people are close to moving from being mildly annoyed by the Trump failure to concede to be angry at the Trump failure to concede.
> 
> Now would be a good time for you morons to choose another path.
> 
> 
> 
> Just when did the fuckin' DEMOCRATS concede the 2016 Election? How about you goddam commies choose another path. I am not annoyed at all. I want 72 Million Trump voters to show Biden the same courtesy that filthy Dems showed Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On election night. Bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. They NEVER gave up. Do you forget the Re-Counts? The phony Russia crap? Impeachment over a Phone call? BLAMING Trump for Covid? All Democrats are rancid traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton conceded on election night. You’re a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The Bitch never conceeded. Those "Jill Stein" recounts were funded by HITLERY. After 4 years of trying to make Trump quit, you stupid Communists finally figured how to cheat an election. Just change the RULES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good grief.  You guys constantly revise history in order to try and justify Trump's behavior.
> 
> Clinton conceded.
> 
> November 9 2016.
> 
> She called Trump and conceded.  Period.
> 
> When will Trump stop tearing our country apart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clinton cheated and still couldn't win---------she lost.
> 
> Trump was cheated both times-----------he shouldn't concede.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn’t cheat. That is another unsubstantiated claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont feel that she necessarily did either and I hate that bitch like the worst toothache. It's not really the candidate who cheats anyway...its the shadow organization that nominates them and uses "owned" media to manipulate their popularity and that of their opponent. They thought that would work. It didnt, but they raised it several octaves higher over the next four years and THEN invented the COVID scam among other things to attempt to pry Trump's grip off their booty prize. As their desperation increases, so does the audacity of their methods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no invention or scam about Covid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. There is. The MEDIA started a panic. For POLITICAL reasons. The filthy Democrats never waste a crisis. They don't want a cure. At least until January 21. That is the kind of filth they are.
Click to expand...


I disagree.  I think we are all Americans here.


----------



## beagle9

San Souci said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American people are close to moving from being mildly annoyed by the Trump failure to concede to be angry at the Trump failure to concede.
> 
> Now would be a good time for you morons to choose another path.
> 
> 
> 
> Just when did the fuckin' DEMOCRATS concede the 2016 Election? How about you goddam commies choose another path. I am not annoyed at all. I want 72 Million Trump voters to show Biden the same courtesy that filthy Dems showed Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On election night. Bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. They NEVER gave up. Do you forget the Re-Counts? The phony Russia crap? Impeachment over a Phone call? BLAMING Trump for Covid? All Democrats are rancid traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton conceded on election night. You’re a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The Bitch never conceeded. Those "Jill Stein" recounts were funded by HITLERY. After 4 years of trying to make Trump quit, you stupid Communists finally figured how to cheat an election. Just change the RULES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good grief.  You guys constantly revise history in order to try and justify Trump's behavior.
> 
> Clinton conceded.
> 
> November 9 2016.
> 
> She called Trump and conceded.  Period.
> 
> When will Trump stop tearing our country apart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clinton cheated and still couldn't win---------she lost.
> 
> Trump was cheated both times-----------he shouldn't concede.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn’t cheat. That is another unsubstantiated claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont feel that she necessarily did either and I hate that bitch like the worst toothache. It's not really the candidate who cheats anyway...its the shadow organization that nominates them and uses "owned" media to manipulate their popularity and that of their opponent. They thought that would work. It didnt, but they raised it several octaves higher over the next four years and THEN invented the COVID scam among other things to attempt to pry Trump's grip off their booty prize. As their desperation increases, so does the audacity of their methods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no invention or scam about Covid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. There is. The MEDIA started a panic. For POLITICAL reasons. The filthy Democrats never waste a crisis. They don't want a cure. At least until January 21. That is the kind of filth they are.
Click to expand...

Sadly you could be right.... I don't trust nothing about the Demoncrats, because they attempt to defend so many terrible things. Funny upon how as the election heat turns up, the Covid-19 heat goes up right along with it, and in NYC the virus don't come out until after 10:00 o'clock.


----------



## beagle9

rightwinger said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> You better think that one over, Mr nota Rightwinger. The Constitution just handed President Trump his second term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The voters just showed Trump the door.
Click to expand...

Not so fast bud. Stay tuned.


----------



## ChemEngineer

Coyote said:


> I disagree.  I think we are all Americans here.



You Leftists did this:





And this:





Look "American" to you?  Not remotely.


----------



## ChemEngineer

San Souci said:


> Yes. There is. The MEDIA started a panic. For POLITICAL reasons. The filthy Democrats never waste a crisis. They don't want a cure. At least until January 21. That is the kind of filth they are.



Amen Brother. Shout it from the rooftops - the ones Muslim Democrats throw Democrat homosexuals off of.  You know, those Leftists Coyote calls "Americans."


----------



## Coyote

ChemEngineer said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. There is. The MEDIA started a panic. For POLITICAL reasons. The filthy Democrats never waste a crisis. They don't want a cure. At least until January 21. That is the kind of filth they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amen Brother. Shout it from the rooftops - the ones Muslim Democrats throw Democrat homosexuals off of.  You know, those Leftists Coyote calls "Americans."
Click to expand...

YOU don't get to decide who is or is not American.

And that is a good thing for OUR country.


----------



## Chuz Life

rightwinger said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> You better think that one over, Mr nota Rightwinger. The Constitution just handed President Trump his second term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The voters just showed Trump the door.
Click to expand...



Fake Votes

Fake News


----------



## beautress

I


mariaEspanola said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, if this election should by any chance go to the Left, the consequences will be severe.
> 
> They made no qualms about stealing the election, taking your guns or turning America into a Socialist nightmare.
> 
> When do you decide to fight?  When they finally kick down your door?
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody living in Lala land, and the left already won it.  Another tough guy.  Somebody go fight those lefties for winning the election.  Good reasoning pal.
Click to expand...

I'm sorry your party made untrue claims about one of the least popular criminal politicians (Biden) in history, Ms mariaEspanoza, but they lied and cheated on the left. They were called out for their little transparency fail, causing the Democrat ship to sink. Trust me, the problem will get fixed in Trump's well-deserved second term.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

mariaEspanola said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mariaEspanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, if this election should by any chance go to the Left, the consequences will be severe.
> 
> They made no qualms about stealing the election, taking your guns or turning America into a Socialist nightmare.
> 
> When do you decide to fight?  When they finally kick down your door?
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody living in Lala land, and the left already won it.  Another tough guy.  Somebody go fight those lefties for winning the election.  Good reasoning pal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wouldn't recognize tyranny if it's steel toe boot kicked your teeth in.
> 
> Maybe that's what it will take for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More tough talk.  All bark...bow wow...
Click to expand...

You wanna go cruzin?


----------



## ChemEngineer

Coyote said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. There is. The MEDIA started a panic. For POLITICAL reasons. The filthy Democrats never waste a crisis. They don't want a cure. At least until January 21. That is the kind of filth they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amen Brother. Shout it from the rooftops - the ones Muslim Democrats throw Democrat homosexuals off of.  You know, those Leftists Coyote calls "Americans."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU don't get to decide who is or is not American.
> 
> And that is a good thing for OUR country.
Click to expand...

You pretend that YOU "get to decide."

You Leftists don't even know which bathroom to use.  What do you mean "our country" when you hate it so much and are hell-bent on destroying it, burning the Constitution, murdering millions of innocent unborn babies based on the perjured testimony of Norma McCorvey, and badmouthing freedom and liberty which you so desperately want to replace with socialism....


----------



## mariaEspanola

beautress said:


> I
> 
> 
> mariaEspanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, if this election should by any chance go to the Left, the consequences will be severe.
> 
> They made no qualms about stealing the election, taking your guns or turning America into a Socialist nightmare.
> 
> When do you decide to fight?  When they finally kick down your door?
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody living in Lala land, and the left already won it.  Another tough guy.  Somebody go fight those lefties for winning the election.  Good reasoning pal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry your party made untrue claims about one of the least popular criminal politicians in history, Ms mariaEspanoza, but they lied and the media they
Click to expand...

Another nonsensical post.  Forget I pointed it out.  Just passing through.   NOt much fun to pick on you.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

beautress said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now why would a communist nation be so pleased with a US election ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Trump is an unstable dotard
> The world is safer without him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You better think that one over, Mr not a Rightwinger. The Constitution just handed President Trump his second term.
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

beagle9 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> You better think that one over, Mr nota Rightwinger. The Constitution just handed President Trump his second term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The voters just showed Trump the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so fast bud. Stay tuned.
Click to expand...


For what?
It ain’t happening bud


----------



## whats up

beagle9 said:


> whats up said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *the department of homeland security says this election is the most legal election in our history
> there is no fraud period...thats a fact*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who in the office of homeland security ? A deep stater like Muellers team was full of ?? Who can anyone trust anymore ? Almost nobody, and that is pathetic.
Click to expand...


the head of homeland security///whatever his name a few days ago made the public statement


----------



## whats up

justinacolmena said:


> whats up said:
> 
> 
> 
> the department of homeland security says this election is the most legal election in our history
> there is no fraud period...thats a fact
> 
> 
> 
> The election is no concern of DHS, nor any of their business, whatsoever.
> 
> The Chairman of the Federal Election Commission, Trey Trainor, has stated that fraud took place.
> 
> 
> https://www.wtma.com/news/trey-trainor-to-newsmax-tv-voter-fraud-is-taking-place/
> 
> 
> Secretary of State Mike Pompeo has gone on record to tell us to prepare for a smooth transition to Trump's second term in office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Pompeo undermined America’s democracy in one press conference
> 
> 
> "There will be a smooth transition to a second Trump administration," Pompeo said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com
Click to expand...

*
dude you live in a another world one of bull shit... Biden will be president in Jan.2021 period*


----------



## yidnar

Rye Catcher said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultimate result of shielding men from the effects of folly is to fill the world with fools. - Herbert Spencer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No one is more hated than he who speaks  the truth. - Plato
> 
> The history of government management of money has, except for a few short happy periods, been one of incessant fraud and deception. -- economist Fredrich August von Hayek (1899-1992)
> 
> It is hard to imagine a more stupid or dangerous way of making decisions than putting those decisions in the hands of people who pay no price for being wrong. - Thomas Sowell
> 
> The most refreshing thing you find in government is competence, because it is so rare. - Senator Daniel Patrick Moynihan
> 
> 
> When plunder becomes a way of life for a group of men living together in society, they create for themselves in the course of time a legal system that authorizes it and a moral code that glorifies it.” French economist and statesman Frederic Bastiat (1801-1850)*
> 
> Plunder exactly describes Joe Biden with his evil spawn, Hunter.
> Plunder exactly describes Hillary and Bill Clinton with their Clinton Charitable (sick) Foundation, which raked in $140,000,000 from Russia in return for the purchase of 20% of America's uranium.
> Plunder exactly describes Barack and Butch Obama, who raked the public over the coals even before his elevation to the U.S. Senate and presidency.
> Plunder exactly describes Al Gore who lies for millions and sells books filled with lies to the gullible and frightened.  Even the Unabomber had a well worn copy of Gore's book in his rathole cabin when he was arrested for murdering people with package bombs.
> 
> "I was standing on the bow of a ship anchored (sic) in the Aral Sea, fifty miles from any water." - Al Gore, who flies around the world, ordering others NOT to drive or use any evil fossil fuel
> 
> Nota bene:  Ships are not "anchored" when they are sitting on dirt.
> 
> Gore flunked out of Vanderbilt Divinity School and now lives close to the ocean, as he lectures everyone on the rising sea level.  But then so do the Obamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone else whose character you want to attack?  Seems you have forgotten the dead and infected Americans, and those who everyday are testing positive and/or being hospitalized and those who die every few minutes (oh, I'm sure you believe these statistic are a hoax) and you must believe Donald Trump is hated for telling the truth.
Click to expand...

nope we havnt forgotten ! china should be held accountable for the 1.3 million deaths around the world .


----------



## beautress

rightwinger said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> You better think that one over, Mr nota Rightwinger. The Constitution just handed President Trump his second term.
> 
> 
> 
> The voters just showed Trump the door.
Click to expand...

That is untrue not a rightwinger. This election is over and there is a small chapter in the Constitution that addresses elections that resulted in illigitimate and corrupted votes. Please try and comfort Ms maria Espinosa. She may not understand why Biden is not now and will no more be in a position of power ever again. Thank you for playing, and your team's many tries have met with an acceptable fate of having to walk miles in the shoes you made Republicans walk in. I hope your team does better when our team fixes the problems Hillary Clinton's schemes caused. Vengeance truly is in God's hands, not in the hands of those who have lied, cheated, and damaged the Constitution. Good evening. Someone has been playing dirty tricks on me this evening by blipping my screen and making it scroll every time i write a sentence so a sour puss can call me nonsensical due to having to rewrite things someone doesnt want you to see, perhaps.  Good evening. Ive had enough of the dirty tricks tonight as Joe biden loses due to too much stuffing ballot boxes for good ol Joe.


----------



## Leo123

They stole the crown from the 'king' Trump and gave it to Biden who falsely crowned himself 'President.'


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Agit8r said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one with an honest loyalty to this country gives any f~cks what any trump appointee thinks about anything. They are all worthless traitors for Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your hatefulness and vulgarity are typical of America-haters.
> You are the latest Leftist addition to my Ignore List.  Like the others on it, you are unable to post without subtracting from the sum total of human knowledge and morality.
> 
> ciao brutto
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The idiocy of the far-right, thinking that the blatherings of a trump appointee is in any way relevant to what actually happened. Only the most rabid Kool-Aid drinkers could be fooled by anyone appointed by the Grifter in Chief
Click to expand...

And then there are those of us who predicted the confusion and saw the obviously skewed last minute results who honestly question those results.


----------



## beagle9

rightwinger said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> You better think that one over, Mr nota Rightwinger. The Constitution just handed President Trump his second term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The voters just showed Trump the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so fast bud. Stay tuned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For what?
> It ain’t happening bud
Click to expand...

Putting the cart ahead of the horse still ??? What ain't happening, is American's aren't buying the leftist snake oil.


----------



## beagle9

whats up said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats up said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *the department of homeland security says this election is the most legal election in our history
> there is no fraud period...thats a fact*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who in the office of homeland security ? A deep stater like Muellers team was full of ?? Who can anyone trust anymore ? Almost nobody, and that is pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the head of homeland security///whatever his name a few days ago made the public statement
Click to expand...

Oh a deep state numbscull no doubt.


----------



## Faun

justinacolmena said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without a quorum they have no power to do anything.
> 
> 
> 
> In which case they cannot remove Trump from office, and he will remain as long as he is alive and competent to serve as president.
Click to expand...

LOL

Why would the *Federal Election Commission* be responsible for removing a president from office?


----------



## Faun

San Souci said:


> liarintheWH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald's handpicked stooge at the FEC claims fraud?
> Well that settles it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot better then CNN saying fraud doesn’t exist and Biden is president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CNN sucks donkey dick.Enemies of the People. The MEDIA started the COVID panic.
Click to expand...


----------



## beagle9

Leo123 said:


> They stole the crown from the 'king' Trump and gave it to Biden who falsely crowned himself 'President.'


Biden.. pffft... Can you believe that this nation got duped like this ???? Well I shouldn't be surprised, I mean look at what's going on in this nation right ?? 

Going back to the lie the left told when Trump said in effect "hold on now, their are good people on all sides of the issue pertaining to charlottesville", and immediately the leftist tried to tag him with being a supporter of neo-nazis or white supremacists in which he vehemently denide and rightfully so... He didn't say any such thing that would indicate that he meant anything like what they accused him of. 

But let me use a good example of leftist hypocrisy... Do you think that when we saw the leftist out in the streets alledgedly peacefully protesting, and then when we saw many of them illegally looting, burning down businesses, and being anarchist, what did the leftist claim when it was called out by us ???? They claimed no, no, no, they are just peacefully protesting, and you all are just being racist and other such non-sense by saying such a thing. 

CNN was filming, and claiming peaceful protest, while in the background fire was raging. You can't make this crap up. The leftist and Briben are the biggest hypocrites in America. I reckon all the leftist out there protesting was just good people that were peacefully protesting right ???? Ya see, this is the problem with the left, where as they want to control us and this nation in order to force the outcome they desire, and if that means killing us, then don't doubt that it won't come before long. They hate us that bad as was proven during the Trump administration. The left will stop at nothing to destroy conservatism and christianity in this country believe it. They claimed Trump was an existential threat to this nation, but we see who the real culprits are now. Their power should be weakened greatly over us, and then maybe, just maybe, they would be convinced that they were in some kind of trance that had taken them over somehow.... I have no problems with any American, but I can see hatred when it rises up, and the leftist hatred has risen up to show it's ugly side. What a shame.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

beautress said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liarintheWH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald's handpicked stooge at the FEC claims fraud?
> Well that settles it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot better then CNN saying fraud doesn’t exist and Biden is president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> American people declared a Biden is President and Trump is no longer wanted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep Democrat operatives are American people, and they groupthought how nice it would be if nasty nancy got rid of him and his staff, so she passed the task off to mean Maxine who bungled so since she forced her forces to stalk the staff which is against the laws of the land, yadda yadda yadda. Then nasty nancy was again unpleasantly tasked with the wrist slap,but o snap it ruined her life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liarintheWH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald's handpicked stooge at the FEC claims fraud?
> Well that settles it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot better then CNN saying fraud doesn’t exist and Biden is president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> American people declared a Biden is President and Trump is no longer wanted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep Democrat operatives are American people, and they groupthought how nice it would be if nasty nancy got rid of him and his staff, so she passed the task off to mean Maxine who bungled so since she forced her forces to stalk the staff which is against the laws of the land, yadda yadda yadda. Then nasty nancy was again unpleasantly tasked with the wrist slap,but o snap it ruined her life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe the voters got tired of Trump being such an asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You showed them how to speak to the President of the United States in terms of profanity and taboo body parts, Mr. Not a Rightwinger? And I'm supposed to be sorry that you speak sorry stuff. Well, kiss my grits and hand me a calculator to do the math.
Click to expand...

He needs to change his username to wrongwinger,he has never once been able to ever tell the truth on anything.his nose has grown miles over the globe.lol


----------



## beagle9

LA RAM FAN said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liarintheWH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald's handpicked stooge at the FEC claims fraud?
> Well that settles it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot better then CNN saying fraud doesn’t exist and Biden is president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> American people declared a Biden is President and Trump is no longer wanted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep Democrat operatives are American people, and they groupthought how nice it would be if nasty nancy got rid of him and his staff, so she passed the task off to mean Maxine who bungled so since she forced her forces to stalk the staff which is against the laws of the land, yadda yadda yadda. Then nasty nancy was again unpleasantly tasked with the wrist slap,but o snap it ruined her life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liarintheWH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald's handpicked stooge at the FEC claims fraud?
> Well that settles it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot better then CNN saying fraud doesn’t exist and Biden is president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> American people declared a Biden is President and Trump is no longer wanted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep Democrat operatives are American people, and they groupthought how nice it would be if nasty nancy got rid of him and his staff, so she passed the task off to mean Maxine who bungled so since she forced her forces to stalk the staff which is against the laws of the land, yadda yadda yadda. Then nasty nancy was again unpleasantly tasked with the wrist slap,but o snap it ruined her life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe the voters got tired of Trump being such an asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You showed them how to speak to the President of the United States in terms of profanity and taboo body parts, Mr. Not a Rightwinger? And I'm supposed to be sorry that you speak sorry stuff. Well, kiss my grits and hand me a calculator to do the math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He needs to change his username to wrongwinger,he has never once been able to ever tell the truth on anything.his nose has grown miles over the globe.lol
Click to expand...

He's a Democrat stooge, and is probably being paid to constantly tow the line for them.


----------



## meaner gene

Faun said:


> Why would the *Federal Election Commission* be responsible for removing a president from office?


They aren't.  They enforce election laws, like referring people like Michael Cohen and individual 1 for illegal campaign contributions.

Which is why Trump made sure the election commission didn't maintain a quorum, thus preventing them from overseeing the 2020 election.
And the FEC, unlike most commissions, by statute has to be bipartisan, with a maximum of 3 members from any political party.


----------



## justinacolmena

Faun said:


> Why would the *Federal Election Commission* be responsible for removing a president from office?


It's a body that Congress has established for the purpose — otherwise it's a meeting of Congress itself for the purpose — which they will have to do in any event if there is a quorum of electoral votes.


----------



## Leo123

beagle9 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They stole the crown from the 'king' Trump and gave it to Biden who falsely crowned himself 'President.'
> 
> 
> 
> Biden.. pffft... Can you believe that this nation got duped like this ???? Well I shouldn't be surprised, I mean look at what's going on in this nation right ??
> 
> Going back to the lie the left told when Trump said in effect "hold on now, their are good people on all sides of the issue pertaining to charlottesville", and immediately the leftist tried to tag him with being a supporter of neo-nazis or white supremacists in which he vehemently denide and rightfully so... He didn't say any such thing that would indicate that he meant anything like what they accused him of.
> 
> But let me use a good example of leftist hypocrisy... Do you think that when we saw the leftist out in the streets alledgedly peacefully protesting, and then when we saw many of them illegally looting, burning down businesses, and being anarchist, what did the leftist claim when it was called out by us ???? They claimed no, no, no, they are just peacefully protesting, and you all are just being racist and other such non-sense by saying such a thing.
> 
> CNN was filming, and claiming peaceful protest, while in the background fire was raging. You can't make this crap up. The leftist and Briben are the biggest hypocrites in America. I reckon all the leftist out there protesting was just good people that were peacefully protesting right ???? Ya see, this is the problem with the left, where as they want to control us and this nation in order to force the outcome they desire, and if that means killing us, then don't doubt that it won't come before long. They hate us that bad as was proven during the Trump administration. The left will stop at nothing to destroy conservatism and christianity in this country believe it. They claimed Trump was an existential threat to this nation, but we see who the real culprits are now. Their power should be weakened greatly over us, and then maybe, just maybe, they would be convinced that they were in some kind of trance that had taken them over somehow.... I have no problems with any American, but I can see hatred when it rises up, and the leftist hatred has risen up to show it's ugly side. What a shame.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that.  Yes, the media told their leftist sheep not to believe their own eyes (actual videos of mayhem) and to believe what 'we' tell you happened.   Basically they told their duped sheep it was all Trump's fault for just being Trump and it had nothing whatsoever to do with BLM, Antifa or George Soros' money given to leftist radical groups to buy bricks, combat vests, etc.  as well as having a bail fund for the perpetrators.   Also, they want you to forget that all those rioters were Biden supporters.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

beagle9 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liarintheWH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald's handpicked stooge at the FEC claims fraud?
> Well that settles it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot better then CNN saying fraud doesn’t exist and Biden is president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> American people declared a Biden is President and Trump is no longer wanted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep Democrat operatives are American people, and they groupthought how nice it would be if nasty nancy got rid of him and his staff, so she passed the task off to mean Maxine who bungled so since she forced her forces to stalk the staff which is against the laws of the land, yadda yadda yadda. Then nasty nancy was again unpleasantly tasked with the wrist slap,but o snap it ruined her life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liarintheWH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald's handpicked stooge at the FEC claims fraud?
> Well that settles it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot better then CNN saying fraud doesn’t exist and Biden is president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> American people declared a Biden is President and Trump is no longer wanted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep Democrat operatives are American people, and they groupthought how nice it would be if nasty nancy got rid of him and his staff, so she passed the task off to mean Maxine who bungled so since she forced her forces to stalk the staff which is against the laws of the land, yadda yadda yadda. Then nasty nancy was again unpleasantly tasked with the wrist slap,but o snap it ruined her life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe the voters got tired of Trump being such an asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You showed them how to speak to the President of the United States in terms of profanity and taboo body parts, Mr. Not a Rightwinger? And I'm supposed to be sorry that you speak sorry stuff. Well, kiss my grits and hand me a calculator to do the math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He needs to change his username to wrongwinger,he has never once been able to ever tell the truth on anything.his nose has grown miles over the globe.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a Democrat stooge, and is probably being paid to constantly tow the line for them.
Click to expand...

Much worse than that,he works for Langley,he toots the governments version of the Warren commission on who killed jfk.he is a paid troll for them.people should never feed this troll.


----------



## meaner gene

LA RAM FAN said:


> Much worse than that,he works for Langley,he toots the governments version of the Warren commission on who killed jfk.he is a paid troll for them.people should never feed this troll.



I have no clue about rightwingers past, I judge people by what they say in the present, not what they were in the past.


----------



## Agit8r

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one with an honest loyalty to this country gives any f~cks what any trump appointee thinks about anything. They are all worthless traitors for Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your hatefulness and vulgarity are typical of America-haters.
> You are the latest Leftist addition to my Ignore List.  Like the others on it, you are unable to post without subtracting from the sum total of human knowledge and morality.
> 
> ciao brutto
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The idiocy of the far-right, thinking that the blatherings of a trump appointee is in any way relevant to what actually happened. Only the most rabid Kool-Aid drinkers could be fooled by anyone appointed by the Grifter in Chief
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And then there are those of us who predicted the confusion and saw the obviously skewed last minute results who honestly question those results.
Click to expand...







						Rumor Control | CISA
					

Looking for information on state-specific election security efforts or additional FAQs? Check out the #TrustedInfo2022 page from the National Association of Secretaries of State (NASS) and the Election FAQs page from the National Association of State Election Directors (NASED).   Last Updated...




					www.cisa.gov


----------



## Dale Smith

Agit8r said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one with an honest loyalty to this country gives any f~cks what any trump appointee thinks about anything. They are all worthless traitors for Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your hatefulness and vulgarity are typical of America-haters.
> You are the latest Leftist addition to my Ignore List.  Like the others on it, you are unable to post without subtracting from the sum total of human knowledge and morality.
> 
> ciao brutto
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The idiocy of the far-right, thinking that the blatherings of a trump appointee is in any way relevant to what actually happened. Only the most rabid Kool-Aid drinkers could be fooled by anyone appointed by the Grifter in Chief
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And then there are those of us who predicted the confusion and saw the obviously skewed last minute results who honestly question those results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor Control | CISA
> 
> 
> Looking for information on state-specific election security efforts or additional FAQs? Check out the #TrustedInfo2022 page from the National Association of Secretaries of State (NASS) and the Election FAQs page from the National Association of State Election Directors (NASED).   Last Updated...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cisa.gov
Click to expand...


----------



## Dale Smith

Dale Smith said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one with an honest loyalty to this country gives any f~cks what any trump appointee thinks about anything. They are all worthless traitors for Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your hatefulness and vulgarity are typical of America-haters.
> You are the latest Leftist addition to my Ignore List.  Like the others on it, you are unable to post without subtracting from the sum total of human knowledge and morality.
> 
> ciao brutto
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The idiocy of the far-right, thinking that the blatherings of a trump appointee is in any way relevant to what actually happened. Only the most rabid Kool-Aid drinkers could be fooled by anyone appointed by the Grifter in Chief
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And then there are those of us who predicted the confusion and saw the obviously skewed last minute results who honestly question those results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor Control | CISA
> 
> 
> Looking for information on state-specific election security efforts or additional FAQs? Check out the #TrustedInfo2022 page from the National Association of Secretaries of State (NASS) and the Election FAQs page from the National Association of State Election Directors (NASED).   Last Updated...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cisa.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CISA. Gov? Denial sans proof? WHAT a game changer! Where is the documentation showing that the Dominion operating system and software was properly vetted and sign off on????
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> *What it all might come down to in the end* is, who has the final say. The Democrat vote count frauders, or the US Supreme Court.   After seeing how Alito ordered them to stop counting in Pennsylvania, segregate the ballots arriving after election day from the others, and invalidate ballots without dates and signatures, I may be wrong, but I'm going with the court.


Alito did not order them to stop counting, you senile old fool.


----------



## rightwinger

beautress said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> You better think that one over, Mr nota Rightwinger. The Constitution just handed President Trump his second term.
> 
> 
> 
> The voters just showed Trump the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is untrue not a rightwinger. This election is over and there is a small chapter in the Constitution that addresses elections that resulted in illigitimate and corrupted votes. Please try and comfort Ms maria Espinosa. She may not understand why Biden is not now and will no more be in a position of power ever again. Thank you for playing, and your team's many tries have met with an acceptable fate of having to walk miles in the shoes you made Republicans walk in. I hope your team does better when our team fixes the problems Hillary Clinton's schemes caused. Vengeance truly is in God's hands, not in the hands of those who have lied, cheated, and damaged the Constitution. Good evening. Someone has been playing dirty tricks on me this evening by blipping my screen and making it scroll every time i write a sentence so a sour puss can call me nonsensical due to having to rewrite things someone doesnt want you to see, perhaps.  Good evening. Ive had enough of the dirty tricks tonight as Joe biden loses due to too much stuffing ballot boxes for good ol Joe.
Click to expand...

Look....I know you are upset you lost

But be honest with yourself......Trump was badly beaten and he deserved to lose.  Americans came out in record numbers and showed him the door. It was a fair election and none of Trumps ridiculous claims have gotten anywhere.


----------



## rightwinger

beagle9 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> You better think that one over, Mr nota Rightwinger. The Constitution just handed President Trump his second term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The voters just showed Trump the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so fast bud. Stay tuned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For what?
> It ain’t happening bud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putting the cart ahead of the horse still ??? What ain't happening, is American's aren't buying the leftist snake oil.
Click to expand...


I‘m not going to argue with you about the fake moon landing, Obama born in Kenya, 9-11 inside job or Biden stole the election.

You are not worth it


----------



## beautress

Leo123 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They stole the crown from the 'king' Trump and gave it to Biden who falsely crowned himself 'President.'
> 
> 
> 
> Biden.. pffft... Can you believe that this nation got duped like this ???? Well I shouldn't be surprised, I mean look at what's going on in this nation right ??
> 
> Going back to the lie the left told when Trump said in effect "hold on now, their are good people on all sides of the issue pertaining to charlottesville", and immediately the leftist tried to tag him with being a supporter of neo-nazis or white supremacists in which he vehemently denide and rightfully so... He didn't say any such thing that would indicate that he meant anything like what they accused him of.
> 
> But let me use a good example of leftist hypocrisy... Do you think that when we saw the leftist out in the streets alledgedly peacefully protesting, and then when we saw many of them illegally looting, burning down businesses, and being anarchist, what did the leftist claim when it was called out by us ???? They claimed no, no, no, they are just peacefully protesting, and you all are just being racist and other such non-sense by saying such a thing.
> 
> CNN was filming, and claiming peaceful protest, while in the background fire was raging. You can't make this crap up. The leftist and Briben are the biggest hypocrites in America. I reckon all the leftist out there protesting was just good people that were peacefully protesting right ???? Ya see, this is the problem with the left, where as they want to control us and this nation in order to force the outcome they desire, and if that means killing us, then don't doubt that it won't come before long. They hate us that bad as was proven during the Trump administration. The left will stop at nothing to destroy conservatism and christianity in this country believe it. They claimed Trump was an existential threat to this nation, but we see who the real culprits are now. Their power should be weakened greatly over us, and then maybe, just maybe, they would be convinced that they were in some kind of trance that had taken them over somehow.... I have no problems with any American, but I can see hatred when it rises up, and the leftist hatred has risen up to show it's ugly side. What a shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for that.  Yes, the media told their leftist sheep not to believe their own eyes (actual videos of mayhem) and to believe what 'we' tell you happened.   Basically they told their duped sheep it was all Trump's fault for just being Trump and it had nothing whatsoever to do with BLM, Antifa or George Soros' money given to leftist radical groups to buy bricks, combat vests, etc.  as well as having a bail fund for the perpetrators.   Also, they want you to forget that all those rioters were Biden supporters.
Click to expand...

I'm surprised at how few know that this election ended when it was declared illegitimate, which means the Constitution takes over with each state getting one vohhte


rightwinger said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> You better think that one over, Mr nota Rightwinger. The Constitution just handed President Trump his second term.
> 
> 
> 
> The voters just showed Trump the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is untrue not a rightwinger. This election is over and there is a small chapter in the Constitution that addresses elections that resulted in illigitimate and corrupted votes. Please try and comfort Ms maria Espinosa. She may not understand why Biden is not now and will no more be in a position of power ever again. Thank you for playing, and your team's many tries have met with an acceptable fate of having to walk miles in the shoes you made Republicans walk in. I hope your team does better when our team fixes the problems Hillary Clinton's schemes caused. Vengeance truly is in God's hands, not in the hands of those who have lied, cheated, and damaged the Constitution. Good evening. Someone has been playing dirty tricks on me this evening by blipping my screen and making it scroll every time i write a sentence so a sour puss can call me nonsensical due to having to rewrite things someone doesnt want you to see, perhaps.  Good evening. Ive had enough of the dirty tricks tonight as Joe biden loses due to too much stuffing ballot boxes for good ol Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look....I know you are upset you lost
> 
> But be honest with yourself......Trump was badly beaten and he deserved to lose.  Americans came out in record numbers and showed him the door. It was a fair election and none of Trumps ridiculous claims have gotten anywhere.
Click to expand...

Nobody could win when precinct chairmen perform illegal voting maneuvers that carry out Nancy Pelosi's no-holds-barred temper tantrums, gold pen givaways to celebrate the concocted charges she impeached President Trump for while he was creating employment opportunities for Americans and planning to destroy covid-19 with science and warp speed battle to beat the virus back to hell with a safe vaccine. You made grave mistakes by weaponizing MSM with Hillary's creative writing of the filthy porn allegements (Steele Dossier) she only wished were true to claim victimhood by her rival and 2 bad women, spitefully peeing on the bed she slept on weeks earlier with a backdrop of communist Russia for added axe dropping. What a mean thing to do for a future job as ambassador to the UN to further inure America into her commie swamp.


----------



## Faun

beautress said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They stole the crown from the 'king' Trump and gave it to Biden who falsely crowned himself 'President.'
> 
> 
> 
> Biden.. pffft... Can you believe that this nation got duped like this ???? Well I shouldn't be surprised, I mean look at what's going on in this nation right ??
> 
> Going back to the lie the left told when Trump said in effect "hold on now, their are good people on all sides of the issue pertaining to charlottesville", and immediately the leftist tried to tag him with being a supporter of neo-nazis or white supremacists in which he vehemently denide and rightfully so... He didn't say any such thing that would indicate that he meant anything like what they accused him of.
> 
> But let me use a good example of leftist hypocrisy... Do you think that when we saw the leftist out in the streets alledgedly peacefully protesting, and then when we saw many of them illegally looting, burning down businesses, and being anarchist, what did the leftist claim when it was called out by us ???? They claimed no, no, no, they are just peacefully protesting, and you all are just being racist and other such non-sense by saying such a thing.
> 
> CNN was filming, and claiming peaceful protest, while in the background fire was raging. You can't make this crap up. The leftist and Briben are the biggest hypocrites in America. I reckon all the leftist out there protesting was just good people that were peacefully protesting right ???? Ya see, this is the problem with the left, where as they want to control us and this nation in order to force the outcome they desire, and if that means killing us, then don't doubt that it won't come before long. They hate us that bad as was proven during the Trump administration. The left will stop at nothing to destroy conservatism and christianity in this country believe it. They claimed Trump was an existential threat to this nation, but we see who the real culprits are now. Their power should be weakened greatly over us, and then maybe, just maybe, they would be convinced that they were in some kind of trance that had taken them over somehow.... I have no problems with any American, but I can see hatred when it rises up, and the leftist hatred has risen up to show it's ugly side. What a shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for that.  Yes, the media told their leftist sheep not to believe their own eyes (actual videos of mayhem) and to believe what 'we' tell you happened.   Basically they told their duped sheep it was all Trump's fault for just being Trump and it had nothing whatsoever to do with BLM, Antifa or George Soros' money given to leftist radical groups to buy bricks, combat vests, etc.  as well as having a bail fund for the perpetrators.   Also, they want you to forget that all those rioters were Biden supporters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm surprised at how few know that this election ended when it was declared illegitimate, which means the Constitution takes over with each state getting one vohhte
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> You better think that one over, Mr nota Rightwinger. The Constitution just handed President Trump his second term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The voters just showed Trump the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is untrue not a rightwinger. This election is over and there is a small chapter in the Constitution that addresses elections that resulted in illigitimate and corrupted votes. Please try and comfort Ms maria Espinosa. She may not understand why Biden is not now and will no more be in a position of power ever again. Thank you for playing, and your team's many tries have met with an acceptable fate of having to walk miles in the shoes you made Republicans walk in. I hope your team does better when our team fixes the problems Hillary Clinton's schemes caused. Vengeance truly is in God's hands, not in the hands of those who have lied, cheated, and damaged the Constitution. Good evening. Someone has been playing dirty tricks on me this evening by blipping my screen and making it scroll every time i write a sentence so a sour puss can call me nonsensical due to having to rewrite things someone doesnt want you to see, perhaps.  Good evening. Ive had enough of the dirty tricks tonight as Joe biden loses due to too much stuffing ballot boxes for good ol Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look....I know you are upset you lost
> 
> But be honest with yourself......Trump was badly beaten and he deserved to lose.  Americans came out in record numbers and showed him the door. It was a fair election and none of Trumps ridiculous claims have gotten anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody could win when precinct chairmen perform illegal voting maneuvers that carry out Nancy Pelosi's no-holds-barred temper tantrums, gold pen givaways to celebrate the concocted charges she impeached President Trump for while he was creating employment opportunities for Americans and planning to destroy covid-19 with science and warp speed battle to beat the virus back to hell with a safe vaccine. You made grave mistakes by weaponizing MSM with Hillary's creative writing of the filthy porn allegements she only wished were true to claim victimhood by her rival and 2 bad women, spitefully peeing on the bed she slept on weeks earlier with a backdrop of communist Russia for added axe dropping. What a mean thing to do for a future job as ambassador to the UN to further inure America into her commie swamp.
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

beautress said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They stole the crown from the 'king' Trump and gave it to Biden who falsely crowned himself 'President.'
> 
> 
> 
> Biden.. pffft... Can you believe that this nation got duped like this ???? Well I shouldn't be surprised, I mean look at what's going on in this nation right ??
> 
> Going back to the lie the left told when Trump said in effect "hold on now, their are good people on all sides of the issue pertaining to charlottesville", and immediately the leftist tried to tag him with being a supporter of neo-nazis or white supremacists in which he vehemently denide and rightfully so... He didn't say any such thing that would indicate that he meant anything like what they accused him of.
> 
> But let me use a good example of leftist hypocrisy... Do you think that when we saw the leftist out in the streets alledgedly peacefully protesting, and then when we saw many of them illegally looting, burning down businesses, and being anarchist, what did the leftist claim when it was called out by us ???? They claimed no, no, no, they are just peacefully protesting, and you all are just being racist and other such non-sense by saying such a thing.
> 
> CNN was filming, and claiming peaceful protest, while in the background fire was raging. You can't make this crap up. The leftist and Briben are the biggest hypocrites in America. I reckon all the leftist out there protesting was just good people that were peacefully protesting right ???? Ya see, this is the problem with the left, where as they want to control us and this nation in order to force the outcome they desire, and if that means killing us, then don't doubt that it won't come before long. They hate us that bad as was proven during the Trump administration. The left will stop at nothing to destroy conservatism and christianity in this country believe it. They claimed Trump was an existential threat to this nation, but we see who the real culprits are now. Their power should be weakened greatly over us, and then maybe, just maybe, they would be convinced that they were in some kind of trance that had taken them over somehow.... I have no problems with any American, but I can see hatred when it rises up, and the leftist hatred has risen up to show it's ugly side. What a shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for that.  Yes, the media told their leftist sheep not to believe their own eyes (actual videos of mayhem) and to believe what 'we' tell you happened.   Basically they told their duped sheep it was all Trump's fault for just being Trump and it had nothing whatsoever to do with BLM, Antifa or George Soros' money given to leftist radical groups to buy bricks, combat vests, etc.  as well as having a bail fund for the perpetrators.   Also, they want you to forget that all those rioters were Biden supporters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm surprised at how few know that this election ended when it was declared illegitimate, which means the Constitution takes over with each state getting one vohhte
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> You better think that one over, Mr nota Rightwinger. The Constitution just handed President Trump his second term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The voters just showed Trump the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is untrue not a rightwinger. This election is over and there is a small chapter in the Constitution that addresses elections that resulted in illigitimate and corrupted votes. Please try and comfort Ms maria Espinosa. She may not understand why Biden is not now and will no more be in a position of power ever again. Thank you for playing, and your team's many tries have met with an acceptable fate of having to walk miles in the shoes you made Republicans walk in. I hope your team does better when our team fixes the problems Hillary Clinton's schemes caused. Vengeance truly is in God's hands, not in the hands of those who have lied, cheated, and damaged the Constitution. Good evening. Someone has been playing dirty tricks on me this evening by blipping my screen and making it scroll every time i write a sentence so a sour puss can call me nonsensical due to having to rewrite things someone doesnt want you to see, perhaps.  Good evening. Ive had enough of the dirty tricks tonight as Joe biden loses due to too much stuffing ballot boxes for good ol Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look....I know you are upset you lost
> 
> But be honest with yourself......Trump was badly beaten and he deserved to lose.  Americans came out in record numbers and showed him the door. It was a fair election and none of Trumps ridiculous claims have gotten anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody could win when precinct chairmen perform illegal voting maneuvers that carry out Nancy Pelosi's no-holds-barred temper tantrums, gold pen givaways to celebrate the concocted charges she impeached President Trump for while he was creating employment opportunities for Americans and planning to destroy covid-19 with science and warp speed battle to beat the virus back to hell with a safe vaccine. You made grave mistakes by weaponizing MSM with Hillary's creative writing of the filthy porn allegements she only wished were true to claim victimhood by her rival and 2 bad women, spitefully peeing on the bed she slept on weeks earlier with a backdrop of communist Russia for added axe dropping. What a mean thing to do for a future job as ambassador to the UN to further inure America into her commie swamp.
Click to expand...


Sorry.....Not playing

Not debating the moon landing, 9-11 Truth, Birtherism or that Biden fairly won the election


----------



## whats up

beagle9 said:


> whats up said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats up said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *the department of homeland security says this election is the most legal election in our history
> there is no fraud period...thats a fact*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who in the office of homeland security ? A deep stater like Muellers team was full of ?? Who can anyone trust anymore ? Almost nobody, and that is pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the head of homeland security///whatever his name a few days ago made the public statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh a deep state numbscull no doubt.
Click to expand...

*
No red neck.... it was Chan Wolf the head of homeland security an trump appointee....you red necks are REALLY STUPID DUMB TRUMPERS HUH of coarse 99% of the red necks never finished 8th grade!!*


----------



## beautress

rightwinger said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They stole the crown from the 'king' Trump and gave it to Biden who falsely crowned himself 'President.'
> 
> 
> 
> Biden.. pffft... Can you believe that this nation got duped like this ???? Well I shouldn't be surprised, I mean look at what's going on in this nation right ??
> 
> Going back to the lie the left told when Trump said in effect "hold on now, their are good people on all sides of the issue pertaining to charlottesville", and immediately the leftist tried to tag him with being a supporter of neo-nazis or white supremacists in which he vehemently denide and rightfully so... He didn't say any such thing that would indicate that he meant anything like what they accused him of.
> 
> But let me use a good example of leftist hypocrisy... Do you think that when we saw the leftist out in the streets alledgedly peacefully protesting, and then when we saw many of them illegally looting, burning down businesses, and being anarchist, what did the leftist claim when it was called out by us ???? They claimed no, no, no, they are just peacefully protesting, and you all are just being racist and other such non-sense by saying such a thing.
> 
> CNN was filming, and claiming peaceful protest, while in the background fire was raging. You can't make this crap up. The leftist and Briben are the biggest hypocrites in America. I reckon all the leftist out there protesting was just good people that were peacefully protesting right ???? Ya see, this is the problem with the left, where as they want to control us and this nation in order to force the outcome they desire, and if that means killing us, then don't doubt that it won't come before long. They hate us that bad as was proven during the Trump administration. The left will stop at nothing to destroy conservatism and christianity in this country believe it. They claimed Trump was an existential threat to this nation, but we see who the real culprits are now. Their power should be weakened greatly over us, and then maybe, just maybe, they would be convinced that they were in some kind of trance that had taken them over somehow.... I have no problems with any American, but I can see hatred when it rises up, and the leftist hatred has risen up to show it's ugly side. What a shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for that.  Yes, the media told their leftist sheep not to believe their own eyes (actual videos of mayhem) and to believe what 'we' tell you happened.   Basically they told their duped sheep it was all Trump's fault for just being Trump and it had nothing whatsoever to do with BLM, Antifa or George Soros' money given to leftist radical groups to buy bricks, combat vests, etc.  as well as having a bail fund for the perpetrators.   Also, they want you to forget that all those rioters were Biden supporters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm surprised at how few know that this election ended when it was declared illegitimate, which means the Constitution takes over with each state getting one vohhte
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> You better think that one over, Mr nota Rightwinger. The Constitution just handed President Trump his second term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The voters just showed Trump the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is untrue not a rightwinger. This election is over and there is a small chapter in the Constitution that addresses elections that resulted in illigitimate and corrupted votes. Please try and comfort Ms maria Espinosa. She may not understand why Biden is not now and will no more be in a position of power ever again. Thank you for playing, and your team's many tries have met with an acceptable fate of having to walk miles in the shoes you made Republicans walk in. I hope your team does better when our team fixes the problems Hillary Clinton's schemes caused. Vengeance truly is in God's hands, not in the hands of those who have lied, cheated, and damaged the Constitution. Good evening. Someone has been playing dirty tricks on me this evening by blipping my screen and making it scroll every time i write a sentence so a sour puss can call me nonsensical due to having to rewrite things someone doesnt want you to see, perhaps.  Good evening. Ive had enough of the dirty tricks tonight as Joe biden loses due to too much stuffing ballot boxes for good ol Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look....I know you are upset you lost
> 
> But be honest with yourself......Trump was badly beaten and he deserved to lose.  Americans came out in record numbers and showed him the door. It was a fair election and none of Trumps ridiculous claims have gotten anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody could win when precinct chairmen perform illegal voting maneuvers that carry out Nancy Pelosi's no-holds-barred temper tantrums, gold pen givaways to celebrate the concocted charges she impeached President Trump for while he was creating employment opportunities for Americans and planning to destroy covid-19 with science and warp speed battle to beat the virus back to hell with a safe vaccine. You made grave mistakes by weaponizing MSM with Hillary's creative writing of the filthy porn allegements she only wished were true to claim victimhood by her rival and 2 bad women, spitefully peeing on the bed she slept on weeks earlier with a backdrop of communist Russia for added axe dropping. What a mean thing to do for a future job as ambassador to the UN to further inure America into her commie swamp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry.....Not playing
> 
> Not debating the moon landing, 9-11 Truth, Birtherism or that Biden fairly won the election
Click to expand...

You failed to notice the election was deemed null and void by a spokesman of the federal election commission. The problem is now in the hands of the United States Senate in accordance with the Constitution of the United States you flag burners and cop killers wish to abolish and replace with Hillary's university dissertation on the Alinsky method of destroying a democracy to replace with communism's assault on free speech and replace with totalitarian expedience in eliminating all other povs. We're putting the election behind us and going with Constitutional panacea for elections upended by fraud and corruption of transparency refusal by Democrat stamping and braying. The heehawing is not funny. Illigitimacy of widespread fraud is now in the watchful care of the United States Senate who will do their duty to God and this country.


----------



## rightwinger

beautress said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They stole the crown from the 'king' Trump and gave it to Biden who falsely crowned himself 'President.'
> 
> 
> 
> Biden.. pffft... Can you believe that this nation got duped like this ???? Well I shouldn't be surprised, I mean look at what's going on in this nation right ??
> 
> Going back to the lie the left told when Trump said in effect "hold on now, their are good people on all sides of the issue pertaining to charlottesville", and immediately the leftist tried to tag him with being a supporter of neo-nazis or white supremacists in which he vehemently denide and rightfully so... He didn't say any such thing that would indicate that he meant anything like what they accused him of.
> 
> But let me use a good example of leftist hypocrisy... Do you think that when we saw the leftist out in the streets alledgedly peacefully protesting, and then when we saw many of them illegally looting, burning down businesses, and being anarchist, what did the leftist claim when it was called out by us ???? They claimed no, no, no, they are just peacefully protesting, and you all are just being racist and other such non-sense by saying such a thing.
> 
> CNN was filming, and claiming peaceful protest, while in the background fire was raging. You can't make this crap up. The leftist and Briben are the biggest hypocrites in America. I reckon all the leftist out there protesting was just good people that were peacefully protesting right ???? Ya see, this is the problem with the left, where as they want to control us and this nation in order to force the outcome they desire, and if that means killing us, then don't doubt that it won't come before long. They hate us that bad as was proven during the Trump administration. The left will stop at nothing to destroy conservatism and christianity in this country believe it. They claimed Trump was an existential threat to this nation, but we see who the real culprits are now. Their power should be weakened greatly over us, and then maybe, just maybe, they would be convinced that they were in some kind of trance that had taken them over somehow.... I have no problems with any American, but I can see hatred when it rises up, and the leftist hatred has risen up to show it's ugly side. What a shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for that.  Yes, the media told their leftist sheep not to believe their own eyes (actual videos of mayhem) and to believe what 'we' tell you happened.   Basically they told their duped sheep it was all Trump's fault for just being Trump and it had nothing whatsoever to do with BLM, Antifa or George Soros' money given to leftist radical groups to buy bricks, combat vests, etc.  as well as having a bail fund for the perpetrators.   Also, they want you to forget that all those rioters were Biden supporters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm surprised at how few know that this election ended when it was declared illegitimate, which means the Constitution takes over with each state getting one vohhte
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> You better think that one over, Mr nota Rightwinger. The Constitution just handed President Trump his second term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The voters just showed Trump the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is untrue not a rightwinger. This election is over and there is a small chapter in the Constitution that addresses elections that resulted in illigitimate and corrupted votes. Please try and comfort Ms maria Espinosa. She may not understand why Biden is not now and will no more be in a position of power ever again. Thank you for playing, and your team's many tries have met with an acceptable fate of having to walk miles in the shoes you made Republicans walk in. I hope your team does better when our team fixes the problems Hillary Clinton's schemes caused. Vengeance truly is in God's hands, not in the hands of those who have lied, cheated, and damaged the Constitution. Good evening. Someone has been playing dirty tricks on me this evening by blipping my screen and making it scroll every time i write a sentence so a sour puss can call me nonsensical due to having to rewrite things someone doesnt want you to see, perhaps.  Good evening. Ive had enough of the dirty tricks tonight as Joe biden loses due to too much stuffing ballot boxes for good ol Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look....I know you are upset you lost
> 
> But be honest with yourself......Trump was badly beaten and he deserved to lose.  Americans came out in record numbers and showed him the door. It was a fair election and none of Trumps ridiculous claims have gotten anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody could win when precinct chairmen perform illegal voting maneuvers that carry out Nancy Pelosi's no-holds-barred temper tantrums, gold pen givaways to celebrate the concocted charges she impeached President Trump for while he was creating employment opportunities for Americans and planning to destroy covid-19 with science and warp speed battle to beat the virus back to hell with a safe vaccine. You made grave mistakes by weaponizing MSM with Hillary's creative writing of the filthy porn allegements she only wished were true to claim victimhood by her rival and 2 bad women, spitefully peeing on the bed she slept on weeks earlier with a backdrop of communist Russia for added axe dropping. What a mean thing to do for a future job as ambassador to the UN to further inure America into her commie swamp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry.....Not playing
> 
> Not debating the moon landing, 9-11 Truth, Birtherism or that Biden fairly won the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You failed to notice the election was deemed null and void by a spokesman of the federal election commission. The problem is now in the hands of the United States Senate in accordance with the Constitution of the United States you flag burners and cop killers wish to abolish and replace with Hillary's university dissertation on the Alinsky method of destroying a democracy to replace with communism's assault on free speech and replace with totalitarian expedience in eliminating all other povs. We're putting the election behind us and going with Constitutional panacea for elections upended by fraud and corruption of transparency refusal by Democrat stamping and braying. The heehawing is not funny. Illigitimacy of widespread fraud is now in the watchful care of the United States Senate who will do their duty to God and this country.
Click to expand...

Sorry
Not indulging your fantasies


----------



## Daryl Hunt

beautress said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> You better think that one over, Mr nota Rightwinger. The Constitution just handed President Trump his second term.
> 
> 
> 
> The voters just showed Trump the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is untrue not a rightwinger. This election is over and there is a small chapter in the Constitution that addresses elections that resulted in illigitimate and corrupted votes. Please try and comfort Ms maria Espinosa. She may not understand why Biden is not now and will no more be in a position of power ever again. Thank you for playing, and your team's many tries have met with an acceptable fate of having to walk miles in the shoes you made Republicans walk in. I hope your team does better when our team fixes the problems Hillary Clinton's schemes caused. Vengeance truly is in God's hands, not in the hands of those who have lied, cheated, and damaged the Constitution. Good evening. Someone has been playing dirty tricks on me this evening by blipping my screen and making it scroll every time i write a sentence so a sour puss can call me nonsensical due to having to rewrite things someone doesnt want you to see, perhaps.  Good evening. Ive had enough of the dirty tricks tonight as Joe biden loses due to too much stuffing ballot boxes for good ol Joe.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChemEngineer

whats up said:


> *No red neck.... it was Chan Wolf the head of homeland security an trump appointee....you red necks are REALLY STUPID DUMB TRUMPERS HUH of coarse (sic) 99% of the red necks never finished 8th grade!!*



Who's stupid and dumb when:
1.  YOU don't know the difference between "coarse" and "course",
2.  YOU pretend that you're sophisticated and educated, while demonstrating precisely the opposite,
3.  YOU have no clue that there is no correlation between common sense and education level, as demonstrated almost daily by hateful, bitter, indecent Leftists, such as you,
4.  "There are only two kinds of people, decent and indecent," - Elie Wiesel (Look him up.  You almost certainly have no clue as to who this great man was.)
5. I'm nothing special as conservatives go, but I have a degree in chemical engineering and an MBA and have earned millions.  I play tennis with a like-minded conservative eye surgeon, "of coarse (sic)."
6.  The Unabomber is a genius, doing life in prison for murdering conservatives and capitalists with package bombs.  He's a Leftist, like you. So much for your pretense of Leftist intellectual supremacy.

To my Ignore List you go.   Go from the presence of a foolish man. - The Holy Bible

ciao brutto


----------



## beautress

rightwinger said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They stole the crown from the 'king' Trump and gave it to Biden who falsely crowned himself 'President.'
> 
> 
> 
> Biden.. pffft... Can you believe that this nation got duped like this ???? Well I shouldn't be surprised, I mean look at what's going on in this nation right ??
> 
> Going back to the lie the left told when Trump said in effect "hold on now, their are good people on all sides of the issue pertaining to charlottesville", and immediately the leftist tried to tag him with being a supporter of neo-nazis or white supremacists in which he vehemently denide and rightfully so... He didn't say any such thing that would indicate that he meant anything like what they accused him of.
> 
> But let me use a good example of leftist hypocrisy... Do you think that when we saw the leftist out in the streets alledgedly peacefully protesting, and then when we saw many of them illegally looting, burning down businesses, and being anarchist, what did the leftist claim when it was called out by us ???? They claimed no, no, no, they are just peacefully protesting, and you all are just being racist and other such non-sense by saying such a thing.
> 
> CNN was filming, and claiming peaceful protest, while in the background fire was raging. You can't make this crap up. The leftist and Briben are the biggest hypocrites in America. I reckon all the leftist out there protesting was just good people that were peacefully protesting right ???? Ya see, this is the problem with the left, where as they want to control us and this nation in order to force the outcome they desire, and if that means killing us, then don't doubt that it won't come before long. They hate us that bad as was proven during the Trump administration. The left will stop at nothing to destroy conservatism and christianity in this country believe it. They claimed Trump was an existential threat to this nation, but we see who the real culprits are now. Their power should be weakened greatly over us, and then maybe, just maybe, they would be convinced that they were in some kind of trance that had taken them over somehow.... I have no problems with any American, but I can see hatred when it rises up, and the leftist hatred has risen up to show it's ugly side. What a shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for that.  Yes, the media told their leftist sheep not to believe their own eyes (actual videos of mayhem) and to believe what 'we' tell you happened.   Basically they told their duped sheep it was all Trump's fault for just being Trump and it had nothing whatsoever to do with BLM, Antifa or George Soros' money given to leftist radical groups to buy bricks, combat vests, etc.  as well as having a bail fund for the perpetrators.   Also, they want you to forget that all those rioters were Biden supporters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm surprised at how few know that this election ended when it was declared illegitimate, which means the Constitution takes over with each state getting one vohhte
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> You better think that one over, Mr nota Rightwinger. The Constitution just handed President Trump his second term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The voters just showed Trump the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is untrue not a rightwinger. This election is over and there is a small chapter in the Constitution that addresses elections that resulted in illigitimate and corrupted votes. Please try and comfort Ms maria Espinosa. She may not understand why Biden is not now and will no more be in a position of power ever again. Thank you for playing, and your team's many tries have met with an acceptable fate of having to walk miles in the shoes you made Republicans walk in. I hope your team does better when our team fixes the problems Hillary Clinton's schemes caused. Vengeance truly is in God's hands, not in the hands of those who have lied, cheated, and damaged the Constitution. Good evening. Someone has been playing dirty tricks on me this evening by blipping my screen and making it scroll every time i write a sentence so a sour puss can call me nonsensical due to having to rewrite things someone doesnt want you to see, perhaps.  Good evening. Ive had enough of the dirty tricks tonight as Joe biden loses due to too much stuffing ballot boxes for good ol Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look....I know you are upset you lost
> 
> But be honest with yourself......Trump was badly beaten and he deserved to lose.  Americans came out in record numbers and showed him the door. It was a fair election and none of Trumps ridiculous claims have gotten anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody could win when precinct chairmen perform illegal voting maneuvers that carry out Nancy Pelosi's no-holds-barred temper tantrums, gold pen givaways to celebrate the concocted charges she impeached President Trump for while he was creating employment opportunities for Americans and planning to destroy covid-19 with science and warp speed battle to beat the virus back to hell with a safe vaccine. You made grave mistakes by weaponizing MSM with Hillary's creative writing of the filthy porn allegements she only wished were true to claim victimhood by her rival and 2 bad women, spitefully peeing on the bed she slept on weeks earlier with a backdrop of communist Russia for added axe dropping. What a mean thing to do for a future job as ambassador to the UN to further inure America into her commie swamp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry.....Not playing
> 
> Not debating the moon landing, 9-11 Truth, Birtherism or that Biden fairly won the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You failed to notice the election was deemed null and void by a spokesman of the federal election commission. The problem is now in the hands of the United States Senate in accordance with the Constitution of the United States you flag burners and cop killers wish to abolish and replace with Hillary's university dissertation on the Alinsky method of destroying a democracy to replace with communism's assault on free speech and replace with totalitarian expedience in eliminating all other povs. We're putting the election behind us and going with Constitutional panacea for elections upended by fraud and corruption of transparency refusal by Democrat stamping and braying. The heehawing is not funny. Illigitimacy of widespread fraud is now in the watchful care of the United States Senate who will do their duty to God and this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry
> Not indulging your fantasies
Click to expand...

You forget we debunked the fake scenarios of Christine Blasey Ford and her fluffers who knew her allegations were  perpetrated by a different person. She was merely using her 30-years past acquaintance with a man about to become a Supreme Court Justice as a whipping boy for President Trump who recommended this worthy scholar as the most qualified judge. Blasey-Ford's lies were quickly uncovered as forensics sleuths discovered the door to escape rapists was actually placed there to accommodate business visitors to her home-based business doings as verified on her expenses claims to the tax folks. None of the named witnesses to her allegements of being threatened rape even vaguely, did not recall the assembly of friends she named as witnesses who knew each other but basically, all of them knew they witnessed nothing of a sordid nature at all.

Her claiming to know nothing about making false charges go away in lie dectector tests were her self footshoot. The forensics inspectors looking into her diatribe found out that not only had she heard of fooling lie inspecting equipment, but that her curriculum actually had all the how to circumvent the equipment's readings, she taught students how to lie and get away with it by employing mental techniques to keep the blood pressure swings down with self-lying.

Democrats are trained to lie sans any trace of lying on lie detection devices currently in use. Christine Blasey-Ford teaches them the how-tos and a whole lot more in creating a false case scenario.

Her fluffers were Senator Diane Feinstein, House Speaker Nancy Pelosi, Senator Chuck Schumer, et al Democrats agreeing to pretend the lying teacher was telling the truth. Kavenaugh was confirmed when Senator Graham saw the forensic indicators that the entire diatribe was a hoax delivered by a Democrat operative, and no friend ever of Supreme court Justice Brett Kavenaugh. Democrats outdid themselves in fake everything against people appointed by our quite capable President Trump.


----------



## whats up

ChemEngineer said:


> whats up said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No red neck.... it was Chan Wolf the head of homeland security an trump appointee....you red necks are REALLY STUPID DUMB TRUMPERS HUH of coarse (sic) 99% of the red necks never finished 8th grade!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's stupid and dumb when:
> 1.  YOU don't know the difference between "coarse" and "course",
> 2.  YOU pretend that you're sophisticated and educated, while demonstrating precisely the opposite,
> 3.  YOU have no clue that there is no correlation between common sense and education level, as demonstrated almost daily by hateful, bitter, indecent Leftists, such as you,
> 4.  "There are only two kinds of people, decent and indecent," - Elie Wiesel (Look him up.  You almost certainly have no clue as to who this great man was.)
> 5. I'm nothing special as conservatives go, but I have a degree in chemical engineering and an MBA and have earned millions.  I play tennis with a like-minded conservative eye surgeon, "of coarse (sic)."
> 6.  To my Ignore List you go.   Go from the presence of a foolish man. - The Holy Bible
> 
> ciao brutto
Click to expand...

* ya you're a dumb ass red neck stupid fool...hahaha ya you soon will be a supreme court justice also*
*what else are you a guy that invented the polio vaccine...or maybe you made the first the airplane...*
*.what a fukinfool you are...*


----------



## ChemEngineer

Coyote said:


> YOU don't get to decide who is or is not American.



This is an American, lecturing on the American flag, long trod and stepped on, burned, and disgraced by YOUR fellow Leftists, and YOU have the unmitigated gall to call your fellow America haters "Americans".....

Retired University of Illinois professor, convicted terrorist, Bill Ayers, fellow Leftist of aptly named Coyote:


----------



## two_iron

The same marginalized fringefucks who told us, for 4 years, that Trump is a Russian asset and likes to be pissed on by Russian whores in Moscow.... 

are now telling us that a stuttering fuck/dementia patient from a delaware village, won the election fair and square and received exponentially more votes than the Kenyan.Klown and Hitlery in 4 strategic blue shithole ghettos, and 4 only.... they say "no shit, we're being honest this time"....

Let that sink in....


----------



## Rye Catcher

It seems Trumpsters also believe in Santa and the Easter Bunny.  Anyone who believes Donald Trump (and his fellow travelers) also believe Conspiracy Theories, such as QAnon, and the claims of only the states won by Biden are due to cheating.  Especially those states Trump won with >1% of the vote in 2016 such as WI, MI and PA. and now lost by a greater margin.

Trump used the same lie in 2016 when he thought he was going to lose and and continued this BIG LIE and Conspiracy Theory over a year ago, well before Covid and the first vote was cast by mail.  

The facts are Donald Trump, being dumb like a Fox, did everything to suppress the vote, along with his GOP Governors and State Assemblies to do so.  He hired a sycophant to be Postmaster General who it seems made voting by mail difficult by moving mail boxes, and taking sorting machines in some counties out of service;  also some states shut down polling places and/or cut the days and times to vote.

Faceit trumpsters, any fraud and/or cheating in the 2020 election was part of the strategy implemented by the Republican Party to defeat any Democrat who was to oppose Trump.  In this Political Forum trumpsters have spect hours attacking the character of Biden and Harris, claims they are sexual deviants, socialists and unfit to serve the high office of POTUS and VPOTUS - as if Trump was ever fit to serve in any office of trust.


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant

Blues Lifer said:


> Why would this person stick his neck out for an outcome that, if false, would come back to castrate him?
> 
> If he makes this claim, he will be destroyed by the Left. To make this statement, he must believe Trump is in the right and will prevail. It would be the only scenario that saves his arse.


Are you serious? Once Trump leaves office, this guy — a Trump appointee — is out of a job. You may not be smart enough to put 2 and 2 together, but the rest of us can.


----------



## Agit8r

Dale Smith said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one with an honest loyalty to this country gives any f~cks what any trump appointee thinks about anything. They are all worthless traitors for Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your hatefulness and vulgarity are typical of America-haters.
> You are the latest Leftist addition to my Ignore List.  Like the others on it, you are unable to post without subtracting from the sum total of human knowledge and morality.
> 
> ciao brutto
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The idiocy of the far-right, thinking that the blatherings of a trump appointee is in any way relevant to what actually happened. Only the most rabid Kool-Aid drinkers could be fooled by anyone appointed by the Grifter in Chief
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And then there are those of us who predicted the confusion and saw the obviously skewed last minute results who honestly question those results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor Control | CISA
> 
> 
> Looking for information on state-specific election security efforts or additional FAQs? Check out the #TrustedInfo2022 page from the National Association of Secretaries of State (NASS) and the Election FAQs page from the National Association of State Election Directors (NASED).   Last Updated...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cisa.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CISA. Gov? Denial sans proof? WHAT a game changer! Where is the documentation showing that the Dominion operating system and software was properly vetted and sign off on????
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Trump's own hand-picked stooges vouched for the complete accuracy of the Rumor Control website's content by tweeting it out:


----------



## ChemEngineer

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> Are you serious? Once Trump leaves office, this guy — a Trump appointee — is out of a job. You may not be smart enough to put 2 and 2 together, but the rest of us can.



Your incredible arrogance and condescension, so typical of the Left, is offensive, sickening, anti-intellectual and patently false.
"Too many Marines coming ashore on Midway may make it tip over and capsize." - Liberal Congressman Hank Johnson

_"He (Obama) couldn't sell watermelons even if you gave him a state trooper to flag down traffic." - Dan Rather, showing typical liberal racism_



Employees' "health insurance premiums could fall as much as 3,000 percent..." - Barack Obama, March 16 in Strongsville, Ohio

(After falling 100%, how do they fall another 2900%? Do insurance companies pay you to be insured with them?)

The world is going to end in 12 years if we don’t address climate change. – Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, February 2019

"I've been to like 57 states.  Two more to go." - Barack Obama

Every month that we do not have an economic recovery package, 500 million Americans lose their jobs." - Nancy Pelosi, February 4, 2009

This liberal will be about socializing, uh, uh, uh, taking over the corporations… - Maxine Waters

"I have never been proud of my country." - Michele Obama

I, a Socialist, think we should strive toward a Socialist society, all the way to Communism. – Jane Fonda

*The age of consent for sexual acts must be lowered to age 12 years old. – Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg, 1977



*


----------



## Faun

ChemEngineer said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Once Trump leaves office, this guy — a Trump appointee — is out of a job. You may not be smart enough to put 2 and 2 together, but the rest of us can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your incredible arrogance and condescension, so typical of the Left, is offensive, sickening, anti-intellectual and patently false.
> "Too many Marines coming ashore on Midway may make it tip over and capsize." - Liberal Congressman Hank Johnson
> 
> _"He (Obama) couldn't sell watermelons even if you gave him a state trooper to flag down traffic." - Dan Rather, showing typical liberal racism_
> 
> 
> 
> Employees' "health insurance premiums could fall as much as 3,000 percent..." - Barack Obama, March 16 in Strongsville, Ohio
> 
> (After falling 100%, how do they fall another 2900%? Do insurance companies pay you to be insured with them?)
> 
> The world is going to end in 12 years if we don’t address climate change. – Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, February 2019
> 
> "I've been to like 57 states.  Two more to go." - Barack Obama
> 
> Every month that we do not have an economic recovery package, 500 million Americans lose their jobs." - Nancy Pelosi, February 4, 2009
> 
> This liberal will be about socializing, uh, uh, uh, taking over the corporations… - Maxine Waters
> 
> "I have never been proud of my country." - Michele Obama
> 
> I, a Socialist, think we should strive toward a Socialist society, all the way to Communism. – Jane Fonda
> 
> *The age of consent for sexual acts must be lowered to age 12 years old. – Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg, 1977
> 
> View attachment 417064*
Click to expand...

Ginsburg never said that.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChemEngineer said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not read what I wrote or do you (Leftist) not understand English?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friend, cast not pearls before swine.
> Go from the presence of a foolish man.
> 
> It's futile. Ignore such people. You waste time and energy every time you respond to their boundless hatred and ignorance.
Click to expand...


Well, here's the thing.  We don't argue with these churls in the hopes of changing the minds they don't have.  We do it for the sake of the undecided people who might be listening.


----------



## Cecilie1200

San Souci said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is part of the Trump administration, that has proven since Day #1 (“This was the largest audience ever to witness an inauguration, both in person and around the globe.”) that blatant, obvious lies are inconsequential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me help you.  God knows you need it.
> 1.  SO WHAT if it was not the largest audience!  So WHAT!
> Who was harmed?  Nobody.
> Here's a thought.  Perhaps one of Trump's staff members TOLD him it was the largest audience.  He wasn't necessarily lying.  He was stating what he BELIEVED to be true, UNLIKE Norma McCorvey who
> 2.  Testified under penalty of perjury that she "had been raped".
> She was not.  It was a bald faced lie that has resulted in the butchery of 90,000,000 unborn babies as a result of her very real and deadly lie.
> 
> Do you get it now?
> 
> Other malicious and deadly lies by you Democrats include:
> "you're racists"
> "you're fascists"
> "you're stupid"
> "you're anti-scientific"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist Liberals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RacistLiberals.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bidenisms - Racism, ignorance, lies and incompetence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bidenisms.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hateful Hillary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HatefulHillary.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lies kill thousands every year, in Chicago, in St. Louis, in Washington, D.C. and New York City and Los Angeles.
> 
> Now to my Ignore List you go with the other vile Leftists.
> ciao brutto
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. The Dems say Regular Americans are Anti-Science. Yet they believe in more than 2 sexes. Instead of the FACT that some folks are just SICKOS.
Click to expand...


When Democrats say they're the "party of science", what they mean is they're the party of shouting, "Science!" after all their inane nonsense, and then refusing to offer proof while demanding everyone just shut up.


----------



## Cecilie1200

xotoxi said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is part of the Trump administration, that has proven since Day #1 (“This was the largest audience ever to witness an inauguration, both in person and around the globe.”) that blatant, obvious lies are inconsequential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me help you.  God knows you need it.
> 1.  SO WHAT if it was not the largest audience!  So WHAT!
> Who was harmed?  Nobody.
> Here's a thought.  Perhaps one of Trump's staff members TOLD him it was the largest audience.  He wasn't necessarily lying.  He was stating what he BELIEVED to be true, UNLIKE Norma McCorvey who
> 2.  Testified under penalty of perjury that she "had been raped".
> She was not.  It was a bald faced lie that has resulted in the butchery of 90,000,000 unborn babies as a result of her very real and deadly lie.
> 
> Do you get it now?
> 
> Other malicious and deadly lies by you Democrats include:
> "you're racists"
> "you're fascists"
> "you're stupid"
> "you're anti-scientific"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist Liberals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RacistLiberals.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bidenisms - Racism, ignorance, lies and incompetence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bidenisms.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hateful Hillary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HatefulHillary.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lies kill thousands every year, in Chicago, in St. Louis, in Washington, D.C. and New York City and Los Angeles.
> 
> Now to my Ignore List you go with the other vile Leftists.
> ciao brutto
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool post, bro.
> 
> But none of that changes the fact that, come January 20th, it will be the first time in U.S. history that there.will not be a Y chromosome in the Vice President.
Click to expand...


So what?


----------



## Cecilie1200

anynameyouwish said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "News Punch" sourcing "Newsmax".
> 
> Okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your position is that, because you don't like the source reporting on it, he didn't actually say any of it?  The videotape of him saying it was completely faked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sounds similiar to how deranged trumpers think
Click to expand...


Only to someone who knows nothing about how right-wingers think, beyond what his masters told him to believe.


----------



## Rye Catcher

ChemEngineer said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Once Trump leaves office, this guy — a Trump appointee — is out of a job. You may not be smart enough to put 2 and 2 together, but the rest of us can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your incredible arrogance and condescension, so typical of the Left, is offensive, sickening, anti-intellectual and patently false.
> "Too many Marines coming ashore on Midway may make it tip over and capsize." - Liberal Congressman Hank Johnson
> 
> _"He (Obama) couldn't sell watermelons even if you gave him a state trooper to flag down traffic." - Dan Rather, showing typical liberal racism_
> 
> 
> 
> Employees' "health insurance premiums could fall as much as 3,000 percent..." - Barack Obama, March 16 in Strongsville, Ohio
> 
> (After falling 100%, how do they fall another 2900%? Do insurance companies pay you to be insured with them?)
> 
> The world is going to end in 12 years if we don’t address climate change. – Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, February 2019
> 
> "I've been to like 57 states.  Two more to go." - Barack Obama
> 
> Every month that we do not have an economic recovery package, 500 million Americans lose their jobs." - Nancy Pelosi, February 4, 2009
> 
> This liberal will be about socializing, uh, uh, uh, taking over the corporations… - Maxine Waters
> 
> "I have never been proud of my country." - Michele Obama
> 
> I, a Socialist, think we should strive toward a Socialist society, all the way to Communism. – Jane Fonda
> 
> *The age of consent for sexual acts must be lowered to age 12 years old. – Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg, 1977
> 
> View attachment 417064*
Click to expand...


*With all due respect, you are a kook.  Your entire post is hateful, ignorant and disgusting.   Nothing in your final comment (or in fact any of your post) comes with supportive evidence, as do most of the posts of yours I've read.  *


----------



## Cecilie1200

Coyote said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American people are close to moving from being mildly annoyed by the Trump failure to concede to be angry at the Trump failure to concede.
> 
> Now would be a good time for you morons to choose another path.
> 
> 
> 
> Just when did the fuckin' DEMOCRATS concede the 2016 Election? How about you goddam commies choose another path. I am not annoyed at all. I want 72 Million Trump voters to show Biden the same courtesy that filthy Dems showed Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On election night. Bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. They NEVER gave up. Do you forget the Re-Counts? The phony Russia crap? Impeachment over a Phone call? BLAMING Trump for Covid? All Democrats are rancid traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton conceded on election night. You’re a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The Bitch never conceeded. Those "Jill Stein" recounts were funded by HITLERY. After 4 years of trying to make Trump quit, you stupid Communists finally figured how to cheat an election. Just change the RULES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good grief.  You guys constantly revise history in order to try and justify Trump's behavior.
> 
> Clinton conceded.
> 
> November 9 2016.
> 
> She called Trump and conceded.  Period.
> 
> When will Trump stop tearing our country apart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clinton cheated and still couldn't win---------she lost.
> 
> Trump was cheated both times-----------he shouldn't concede.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn’t cheat. That is another unsubstantiated claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont feel that she necessarily did either and I hate that bitch like the worst toothache. It's not really the candidate who cheats anyway...its the shadow organization that nominates them and uses "owned" media to manipulate their popularity and that of their opponent. They thought that would work. It didnt, but they raised it several octaves higher over the next four years and THEN invented the COVID scam among other things to attempt to pry Trump's grip off their booty prize. As their desperation increases, so does the audacity of their methods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no invention or scam about Covid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. There is. The MEDIA started a panic. For POLITICAL reasons. The filthy Democrats never waste a crisis. They don't want a cure. At least until January 21. That is the kind of filth they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  I think we are all Americans here.
Click to expand...


I disagree.  Some of us are Americans by ideals; others are Americans only by geography.  Big difference.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Coyote said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. There is. The MEDIA started a panic. For POLITICAL reasons. The filthy Democrats never waste a crisis. They don't want a cure. At least until January 21. That is the kind of filth they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amen Brother. Shout it from the rooftops - the ones Muslim Democrats throw Democrat homosexuals off of.  You know, those Leftists Coyote calls "Americans."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU don't get to decide who is or is not American.
> 
> And that is a good thing for OUR country.
Click to expand...


We do get to observe, discern, form, and express opinions.  That's what America is about . . . not that fascist-supporting leftist like you would know.


----------



## Cecilie1200

beautress said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They stole the crown from the 'king' Trump and gave it to Biden who falsely crowned himself 'President.'
> 
> 
> 
> Biden.. pffft... Can you believe that this nation got duped like this ???? Well I shouldn't be surprised, I mean look at what's going on in this nation right ??
> 
> Going back to the lie the left told when Trump said in effect "hold on now, their are good people on all sides of the issue pertaining to charlottesville", and immediately the leftist tried to tag him with being a supporter of neo-nazis or white supremacists in which he vehemently denide and rightfully so... He didn't say any such thing that would indicate that he meant anything like what they accused him of.
> 
> But let me use a good example of leftist hypocrisy... Do you think that when we saw the leftist out in the streets alledgedly peacefully protesting, and then when we saw many of them illegally looting, burning down businesses, and being anarchist, what did the leftist claim when it was called out by us ???? They claimed no, no, no, they are just peacefully protesting, and you all are just being racist and other such non-sense by saying such a thing.
> 
> CNN was filming, and claiming peaceful protest, while in the background fire was raging. You can't make this crap up. The leftist and Briben are the biggest hypocrites in America. I reckon all the leftist out there protesting was just good people that were peacefully protesting right ???? Ya see, this is the problem with the left, where as they want to control us and this nation in order to force the outcome they desire, and if that means killing us, then don't doubt that it won't come before long. They hate us that bad as was proven during the Trump administration. The left will stop at nothing to destroy conservatism and christianity in this country believe it. They claimed Trump was an existential threat to this nation, but we see who the real culprits are now. Their power should be weakened greatly over us, and then maybe, just maybe, they would be convinced that they were in some kind of trance that had taken them over somehow.... I have no problems with any American, but I can see hatred when it rises up, and the leftist hatred has risen up to show it's ugly side. What a shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for that.  Yes, the media told their leftist sheep not to believe their own eyes (actual videos of mayhem) and to believe what 'we' tell you happened.   Basically they told their duped sheep it was all Trump's fault for just being Trump and it had nothing whatsoever to do with BLM, Antifa or George Soros' money given to leftist radical groups to buy bricks, combat vests, etc.  as well as having a bail fund for the perpetrators.   Also, they want you to forget that all those rioters were Biden supporters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm surprised at how few know that this election ended when it was declared illegitimate, which means the Constitution takes over with each state getting one vohhte
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> You better think that one over, Mr nota Rightwinger. The Constitution just handed President Trump his second term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The voters just showed Trump the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is untrue not a rightwinger. This election is over and there is a small chapter in the Constitution that addresses elections that resulted in illigitimate and corrupted votes. Please try and comfort Ms maria Espinosa. She may not understand why Biden is not now and will no more be in a position of power ever again. Thank you for playing, and your team's many tries have met with an acceptable fate of having to walk miles in the shoes you made Republicans walk in. I hope your team does better when our team fixes the problems Hillary Clinton's schemes caused. Vengeance truly is in God's hands, not in the hands of those who have lied, cheated, and damaged the Constitution. Good evening. Someone has been playing dirty tricks on me this evening by blipping my screen and making it scroll every time i write a sentence so a sour puss can call me nonsensical due to having to rewrite things someone doesnt want you to see, perhaps.  Good evening. Ive had enough of the dirty tricks tonight as Joe biden loses due to too much stuffing ballot boxes for good ol Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look....I know you are upset you lost
> 
> But be honest with yourself......Trump was badly beaten and he deserved to lose.  Americans came out in record numbers and showed him the door. It was a fair election and none of Trumps ridiculous claims have gotten anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody could win when precinct chairmen perform illegal voting maneuvers that carry out Nancy Pelosi's no-holds-barred temper tantrums, gold pen givaways to celebrate the concocted charges she impeached President Trump for while he was creating employment opportunities for Americans and planning to destroy covid-19 with science and warp speed battle to beat the virus back to hell with a safe vaccine. You made grave mistakes by weaponizing MSM with Hillary's creative writing of the filthy porn allegements she only wished were true to claim victimhood by her rival and 2 bad women, spitefully peeing on the bed she slept on weeks earlier with a backdrop of communist Russia for added axe dropping. What a mean thing to do for a future job as ambassador to the UN to further inure America into her commie swamp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry.....Not playing
> 
> Not debating the moon landing, 9-11 Truth, Birtherism or that Biden fairly won the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You failed to notice the election was deemed null and void by a spokesman of the federal election commission. The problem is now in the hands of the United States Senate in accordance with the Constitution of the United States you flag burners and cop killers wish to abolish and replace with Hillary's university dissertation on the Alinsky method of destroying a democracy to replace with communism's assault on free speech and replace with totalitarian expedience in eliminating all other povs. We're putting the election behind us and going with Constitutional panacea for elections upended by fraud and corruption of transparency refusal by Democrat stamping and braying. The heehawing is not funny. Illigitimacy of widespread fraud is now in the watchful care of the United States Senate who will do their duty to God and this country.
Click to expand...


Um, the Senate doesn't decide contested elections.


----------



## beagle9

Rye Catcher said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Once Trump leaves office, this guy — a Trump appointee — is out of a job. You may not be smart enough to put 2 and 2 together, but the rest of us can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your incredible arrogance and condescension, so typical of the Left, is offensive, sickening, anti-intellectual and patently false.
> "Too many Marines coming ashore on Midway may make it tip over and capsize." - Liberal Congressman Hank Johnson
> 
> _"He (Obama) couldn't sell watermelons even if you gave him a state trooper to flag down traffic." - Dan Rather, showing typical liberal racism_
> 
> 
> 
> Employees' "health insurance premiums could fall as much as 3,000 percent..." - Barack Obama, March 16 in Strongsville, Ohio
> 
> (After falling 100%, how do they fall another 2900%? Do insurance companies pay you to be insured with them?)
> 
> The world is going to end in 12 years if we don’t address climate change. – Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, February 2019
> 
> "I've been to like 57 states.  Two more to go." - Barack Obama
> 
> Every month that we do not have an economic recovery package, 500 million Americans lose their jobs." - Nancy Pelosi, February 4, 2009
> 
> This liberal will be about socializing, uh, uh, uh, taking over the corporations… - Maxine Waters
> 
> "I have never been proud of my country." - Michele Obama
> 
> I, a Socialist, think we should strive toward a Socialist society, all the way to Communism. – Jane Fonda
> 
> *The age of consent for sexual acts must be lowered to age 12 years old. – Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg, 1977
> 
> View attachment 417064*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *With all due respect, you are a kook.  Your entire post is hateful, ignorant and disgusting.   Nothing in your final comment (or in fact any of your post) comes with supportive evidence, as do most of the posts of yours I've read.  *
Click to expand...

Either he's a kook or the truth hurts the left, so which is it ? Does he touch on the truth, all though to express his sentiments he may be hitting some balls right down the sidelines (but there still in play), every now and then ?


----------



## GLASNOST

Cecilie1200 said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not read what I wrote or do you (Leftist) not understand English?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friend, cast not pearls before swine.
> Go from the presence of a foolish man.
> 
> It's futile. Ignore such people. You waste time and energy every time you respond to their boundless hatred and ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, here's the thing.  We don't argue with these churls in the hopes of changing the minds they don't have.  We do it for the sake of the undecided people who might be listening.
Click to expand...

Exactly. There are many who watch, look, and listen but say little. These are probably the people who matter the most. If your argument is based upon logic and/or knowledge those people are listening. If your argument is based upon non-sense those same people notice that too.


----------



## Skylar

ChemEngineer said:


> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com


The FEC chairmain insisted that if Republican observers weren't prevented from observing the ballot count, the vote was illegitimate.

Trump's own lawyers admitted yes, Republican observers were allowed to observe the ballot count.

*And Trump's legal team has now conceded the point*, dropping any claim that Republican observers were not allowed to watch the ballot counting process.

Trump's own lawyers contradicted the FEC chairman in court. There is and remains a stark difference between what Trump's team says in public....and what their lawyers argue in court.


----------



## Godboy

ChemEngineer said:


> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com


Trump didnt win the election.


----------



## Skylar

Godboy said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump didnt win the election.
Click to expand...


Nope. 

But when sniveling about how unfair everything is has become the lone unifying ideology of their entire party, is there any surprise that they are going to lament about how unfair everything is?

The GOP should change its name to the 'Head Down, Ass Up' party........as their platform is little more than an exhaustive list of ALL the people that are fucking them.


----------



## Godboy

Skylar said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump didnt win the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> But when sniveling about how unfair everything is has become the lone unifying ideology of their entire party, is there any surprise that they are going to lament about how unfair everything is?
> 
> The GOP should change its name to the 'Head Down, Ass Up' party........as their platform is little more than an exhaustive list of ALL the people that are fucking them.
Click to expand...

Im a republican. Im not lamenting how unfair the election was. Just because the OP is crazy, doesnt mean the rest of us are.


----------



## Skylar

Godboy said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump didnt win the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> But when sniveling about how unfair everything is has become the lone unifying ideology of their entire party, is there any surprise that they are going to lament about how unfair everything is?
> 
> The GOP should change its name to the 'Head Down, Ass Up' party........as their platform is little more than an exhaustive list of ALL the people that are fucking them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im a republican. Im not lamenting how unfair the election was. Just because the OP is crazy, doesnt mean the rest of us are.
Click to expand...


You may want to take a long, hard look at who your people chose as your leader.

Because that poor fucker is batshit crazy. And he's the one that your ilk chose to represent you.


----------



## ChemEngineer

Godboy said:


> Im a republican. Im not lamenting how unfair the election was. Just because the OP is crazy, doesnt mean the rest of us are.



You're a RINO.   Dress like your Leftist pals. It will make your sucking up to them so much better all the way around.   You talk like  a Leftist, feigning intellectualism you fail to display.  I'm almost certainly better educated than you, wealthier than you, happier than you, and less inclined to throw my lot in with the Biden-Harris team of criminals and whores.

Even your pathetic name is crazy.
Join all the other Leftists on my Ignore List.  Life is too short to read your misspelled nonsense.

ciao brutto


----------



## ChemEngineer

ChemEngineer said:


> _"He (Obama) couldn't sell watermelons even if you gave him a state trooper to flag down traffic." - Dan Rather, showing typical liberal racism_
> 
> Employees' "health insurance premiums could fall as much as 3,000 percent..." - Barack Obama, March 16 in Strongsville, Ohio
> 
> (After falling 100%, how do they fall another 2900%? Do insurance companies pay you to be insured with them?)
> 
> The world is going to end in 12 years if we don’t address climate change. – Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, February 2019
> 
> "I've been to like 57 states.  Two more to go." - Barack Obama
> 
> Every month that we do not have an economic recovery package, 500 million Americans lose their jobs." - Nancy Pelosi, February 4, 2009
> 
> This liberal will be about socializing, uh, uh, uh, taking over the corporations… - Maxine Waters
> 
> "I have never been proud of my country." - Michele Obama
> 
> I, a Socialist, think we should strive toward a Socialist society, all the way to Communism. – Jane Fonda
> 
> *The age of consent for sexual acts must be lowered to age 12 years old. – Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg, 1977
> 
> View attachment 417064*




*Al Qaeda on Buffoon Biden

by Michelle Cottle*

July 13, 2017


This week, West Point’s Counter Terrorism Center released a batch of translated, declassified documents. seized during the raid that killed Osama bin Laden. Spanning from the fall of 2006 through the spring of 2011, the 17 documents are letters between al Qaeda members musing about everything from PR strategies to leadership structures to promising new jihad projects.

In a May 2010 missive to Shaykh Mahmud `Atiyya (SOCOM-2012-0000019-HT), bin Laden inquired about what progress had been made toward establishing two groups, one in Afghanistan and one in Pakistan, specifically tasked with looking for opportunities to assassinate President Obama. He reasoned:

*“Obama is the head of infidelity and killing him automatically will make Biden take over the presidency for the remainder of the term, as it is the norm over there. Biden is totally unprepared for that post, which will lead the US into a crisis.”*

Yowza. It’s one thing to have the Republican opposition deriding you as a buffoon or certain members of your own party grumbling that maybe you should be bumped from the ticket. But when the world’s most famous terrorist is plotting to bring down America by putting you in charge? That’s just cold.


----------



## ChemEngineer

Skylar said:


> You're a man without a party, Godboy. You need to pick a new one.....or learn how to swallow.



You would have to improve several orders of magnitude to rise to the level of indecent.
"There are only two kinds of people, decent and indecent." - Elie Wiesel

ciao brutto


----------



## Skylar

ChemEngineer said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a man without a party, Godboy. You need to pick a new one.....or learn how to swallow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would have to improve several orders of magnitude to rise to the level of indecent.
> "There are only two kinds of people, decent and indecent." - Elie Wiesel
> 
> ciao brutto
Click to expand...





> "And when you're a star, they let you do it. You can do anything. Grab 'em by the pussy. You can do anything."
> 
> Donald J. Trump



But by all means. Tell us more about 'indecency'.


----------



## beagle9

Don't you concede Trump.


These people of the past Obama administration or on the left that are involved in criminal activity, are a national security threat, just as the preponderance of evidence shows. If the government would truly do an all out investigation, and use the preponderance of evidence mounted ever since this get Trump, transform the nation started, then these people wouldn't be rewarded with power, but instead would be awarded time in Leavenworth. Along time.


----------



## Skylar

beagle9 said:


> Don't you concede Trump.
> 
> 
> These people are a national security threat, just as the preponderance of evidence shows. If the government would truly do an all out investigation, and use the preponderance of evidence mounted ever since this get Trump, transform the nation started, then these people wouldn't be rewarded with power, but instead would be awarded time in Leavenworth. Along time.



It doesn't really matter.


----------



## beagle9

Skylar said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you concede Trump.
> 
> 
> These people are a national security threat, just as the preponderance of evidence shows. If the government would truly do an all out investigation, and use the preponderance of evidence mounted ever since this get Trump, transform the nation started, then these people wouldn't be rewarded with power, but instead would be awarded time in Leavenworth. Along time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't really matter.
Click to expand...

Stay tuned. America is at a tipping point once again in history, and it has nothing to do with foreign government's making waves abroad, but everything to do with domestic terrorist who have been elevated to dangerous levels within government as so to affect change that the nation absolutely doesn't want.


----------



## Skylar

beagle9 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you concede Trump.
> 
> 
> These people are a national security threat, just as the preponderance of evidence shows. If the government would truly do an all out investigation, and use the preponderance of evidence mounted ever since this get Trump, transform the nation started, then these people wouldn't be rewarded with power, but instead would be awarded time in Leavenworth. Along time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't really matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stay tuned. America is at a tipping point once again in history, and it has nothing to do with foreign government's making waves abroad, but everything to do with domestic terrorist who have been elevated to dangerous levels within government as so to affect change that the nation absolutely doesn't want.
Click to expand...


Nah. I've got a much simpler and more likely scenario for you:

Trump will whine, snivel and complain about how unfair things are, backed by jack shit. And he'll still be leaving the White House on January 20th.


----------



## beagle9

Skylar said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you concede Trump.
> 
> 
> These people are a national security threat, just as the preponderance of evidence shows. If the government would truly do an all out investigation, and use the preponderance of evidence mounted ever since this get Trump, transform the nation started, then these people wouldn't be rewarded with power, but instead would be awarded time in Leavenworth. Along time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't really matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stay tuned. America is at a tipping point once again in history, and it has nothing to do with foreign government's making waves abroad, but everything to do with domestic terrorist who have been elevated to dangerous levels within government as so to affect change that the nation absolutely doesn't want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah. I've got a much simpler and more likely scenario for you:
> 
> Trump will whine, snivel and complain about how unfair things are, backed by jack shit. And he'll still be leaving the White House on January 20th.
Click to expand...

Regardless of the preponderance of evidence showing a coup, insurrection, and the use of yours and my tax dollars for nefarious reasons in a get Trump scheme because the left feels that it was left out in the cold during the Trump administration ??? A little secret - Trump held the door wide open, but the left chose to remain outside in hopes that Obama would wave his magic wand, and somehow make everything better for them again. It's not Trump's fault that the left wouldn't assimilate back into American traditionalism and culture, and to join the great economy that was being built for everyone including yep the rebellious leftist. 

No they want this utopic world not steeped in reality, but Briben will lie like a dog to them just to get that power. Then they are done.


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> Don't you concede Trump.
> 
> 
> These people of the past Obama administration or on the left that are involved in criminal activity, are a national security threat, just as the preponderance of evidence shows. If the government would truly do an all out investigation, and use the preponderance of evidence mounted ever since this get Trump, transform the nation started, then these people wouldn't be rewarded with power, but instead would be awarded time in Leavenworth. Along time.


Here's Pirro talking about you....


----------



## Skylar

beagle9 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you concede Trump.
> 
> 
> These people are a national security threat, just as the preponderance of evidence shows. If the government would truly do an all out investigation, and use the preponderance of evidence mounted ever since this get Trump, transform the nation started, then these people wouldn't be rewarded with power, but instead would be awarded time in Leavenworth. Along time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't really matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stay tuned. America is at a tipping point once again in history, and it has nothing to do with foreign government's making waves abroad, but everything to do with domestic terrorist who have been elevated to dangerous levels within government as so to affect change that the nation absolutely doesn't want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah. I've got a much simpler and more likely scenario for you:
> 
> Trump will whine, snivel and complain about how unfair things are, backed by jack shit. And he'll still be leaving the White House on January 20th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless of the preponderance of evidence showing a coup, insurrection, and the use of yours and my tax dollars for nefarious reasons in a get Trump scheme because the left feels that it was left out in the cold during the Trump administration ???
Click to expand...


Your imagination isn't a 'preponderance of evidence'. Remember, the nonsense Trump is telling you in public and the arguments Trump's own attorney's are making in court have nothing to do with each other.

Trump's own attorney's have admitted that they have no evidence of fraud. Trump's own attorney's have admitted they're not even ACCUSING anyone of fraud. Trump's own attorney's have admitted that yes, Republican observers were in the room during the count.

And Trump's own Cyber Security Department had this to say about the election integrity:

“When states have close elections, many will recount ballots. All of the states with close results in the 2020 presidential race have paper records of each vote, allowing the ability to go back and count each ballot if necessary. This is an added benefit for security and resilience. This process allows for the identification and correction of any mistakes or errors. *There is no evidence that any voting system deleted or lost votes, changed votes, or was in any way compromised.*

There's no evidence that any voting system changed votes, nor are Trump's attoney's even alleging fraud.

You're being played.


----------



## dblack

I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.


----------



## Faun

dblack said:


> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.


That's true. Which goes to prove how little they care about this country.


----------



## dblack

Faun said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Which goes to prove how little they care about this country.
Click to expand...

I don't think that's it. I think they're convinced Democrats will destroy the country and they're willing to do anything to prevent it.


----------



## Faun

dblack said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Which goes to prove how little they care about this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that's it. I think they're convinced Democrats will destroy the country and they're willing to do anything to prevent it.
Click to expand...

I don't believe that. Clinton didn't destroy the country. Obama didn't destroy the country. They know that's not the case with Biden. They just don't want to lose the election and will do and say anything to hang to a glimmer of hallucination to which they cling. And they would rather harm the country, which they're doing by putting our election process into doubt and by staving off the smooth transfer of power that is so critical to the survival of this nation. It's detrimental to the USA, which they clearly don't care about.


----------



## BothWings

beagle9 said:


> Oh good Lord, now stores are reinstating purchase limit's, so Biden is already creating panic with his stupidity and bullcrap. Unbelievable.... Everybody run out and buy all the toilet paper now, yeah make sure you libs do that again. I never changed one bit of my life, and yes I got the dam Covid even after wearing a mask, and using hand sanitizer.  Pffft. I tire of the bullcrap really I do.



Not to mention the sheer hell that working families have been through having to home-school their kids through this.


----------



## dblack

Faun said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Which goes to prove how little they care about this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that's it. I think they're convinced Democrats will destroy the country and they're willing to do anything to prevent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe that. Clinton didn't destroy the country. Obama didn't destroy the country.
Click to expand...


You don't believe what? That Democrats will destroy the country? Neither do I. But Trumpsters do. That's the point, and the problem.

This is the end result of decades of slanted media portraying one side, or the other, as monsters intent on destroying "our way of life". Trump Republicans fear Democrats more than they fear our actual enemies. Many Democrats have the same extreme view of Republicans. We've come to treat the Presidential election as a proxy for civil war.


----------



## BothWings

Faun said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Which goes to prove how little they care about this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that's it. I think they're convinced Democrats will destroy the country and they're willing to do anything to prevent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe that. Clinton didn't destroy the country. Obama didn't destroy the country. They know that's not the case with Biden. They just don't want to lose the election and will do and say anything to hang to a glimmer of hallucination to which they cling. And they would rather harm the country, which they're doing by putting our election process into doubt and by staving off the smooth transfer of power that is so critical to the survival of this nation. It's detrimental to the USA, which they clearly don't care about.
Click to expand...


It's been a collective effort over a number of presidencies, all involving democrats or RINOs like the Bushs. Bush Sr coined the term himself, "New World Order" and that has been echoed by every president since him until Trump came along. They all but admitted that they wanted to impose a quasi-utopian collectivist regime on the world. These people were recorded making speeches promoting it. But people today have totally forgot that and are more captivated by videos of Trump making faces, spread over the internet by his political enemies.


----------



## Faun

dblack said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Which goes to prove how little they care about this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that's it. I think they're convinced Democrats will destroy the country and they're willing to do anything to prevent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe that. Clinton didn't destroy the country. Obama didn't destroy the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't believe what? That Democrats will destroy the country? Neither do I. But Trumpsters do. That's the point, and the problem.
> 
> This is the end result of decades of slanted media portraying one side, or the other, as monsters intent on destroying "our way of life". Trump Republicans fear Democrats more than they fear our actual enemies. Many Democrats have the same extreme view on Republicans. We've come to treat the Presidential election as a proxy for civil war.
Click to expand...

No, I don't believe rightwingers believe democrats will destroy the country. They're just whipping themselves into a hyperbolic frenzy.


----------



## Godboy

Skylar said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump didnt win the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> But when sniveling about how unfair everything is has become the lone unifying ideology of their entire party, is there any surprise that they are going to lament about how unfair everything is?
> 
> The GOP should change its name to the 'Head Down, Ass Up' party........as their platform is little more than an exhaustive list of ALL the people that are fucking them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im a republican. Im not lamenting how unfair the election was. Just because the OP is crazy, doesnt mean the rest of us are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may want to take a long, hard look at who your people chose as your leader.
> 
> Because that poor fucker is batshit crazy. And he's the one that your ilk chose to represent you.
Click to expand...

The Trump administration was awesome, dont get me wrong. I LOVED what they did. I just wish he had congress on board, then he could have done some great things.


----------



## Faun

BothWings said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Which goes to prove how little they care about this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that's it. I think they're convinced Democrats will destroy the country and they're willing to do anything to prevent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe that. Clinton didn't destroy the country. Obama didn't destroy the country. They know that's not the case with Biden. They just don't want to lose the election and will do and say anything to hang to a glimmer of hallucination to which they cling. And they would rather harm the country, which they're doing by putting our election process into doubt and by staving off the smooth transfer of power that is so critical to the survival of this nation. It's detrimental to the USA, which they clearly don't care about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's been a collective effort over a number of presidencies, all involving democrats or RINOs like the Bushs. Bush Sr coined the term himself, "New World Order" and that has been echoed by every president since him until Trump came along. They all but admitted that they wanted to impose a quasi-utopian collectivist regime on the world. These people were recorded making speeches promoting it. But people today have totally forgot that and are more captivated by videos of Trump making faces, spread over the internet by his political enemies.
Click to expand...

Obvious nonsense as we were doing great under Clinton and under Obama after we pulled out of the recession. Case in point, rightards like to brag about record low black and hispanic unemployment under Impeached Trump. And it's true we did hit that record under Trump but it took 8 years to get to that record and some 90% of the drop occurred under Obama. That would be like giving Tom Brady's backup the credit for breaking a team record in point scored even though the backup only threw one touchdown while Brady threw all the rest.


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Which goes to prove how little they care about this country.
Click to expand...

Oh so we are to just disregard all the evidence of the leftist authoritarianism, and Obama's executive orders, and the violation's of citizen's right's, our liberties, our freedom's eh ??? Yeah just forget all that eh ? Y'all want to try to cover it all up with Trump as your hopeful distraction now.


----------



## dblack

Faun said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Which goes to prove how little they care about this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that's it. I think they're convinced Democrats will destroy the country and they're willing to do anything to prevent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe that. Clinton didn't destroy the country. Obama didn't destroy the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't believe what? That Democrats will destroy the country? Neither do I. But Trumpsters do. That's the point, and the problem.
> 
> This is the end result of decades of slanted media portraying one side, or the other, as monsters intent on destroying "our way of life". Trump Republicans fear Democrats more than they fear our actual enemies. Many Democrats have the same extreme view on Republicans. We've come to treat the Presidential election as a proxy for civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't believe rightwingers believe democrats will destroy the country. They're just whipping themselves into a hyperbolic frenzy.
Click to expand...

Right. You believe that they don't care about the country, that they're willing to do it harm. Why wouldn't they have the same view of you? We've got to get over this shit. We're on the same side.


----------



## Faun

dblack said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Which goes to prove how little they care about this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that's it. I think they're convinced Democrats will destroy the country and they're willing to do anything to prevent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe that. Clinton didn't destroy the country. Obama didn't destroy the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't believe what? That Democrats will destroy the country? Neither do I. But Trumpsters do. That's the point, and the problem.
> 
> This is the end result of decades of slanted media portraying one side, or the other, as monsters intent on destroying "our way of life". Trump Republicans fear Democrats more than they fear our actual enemies. Many Democrats have the same extreme view on Republicans. We've come to treat the Presidential election as a proxy for civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't believe rightwingers believe democrats will destroy the country. They're just whipping themselves into a hyperbolic frenzy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. You believe that they don't care about the country, that they're willing to do it harm. Why wouldn't they have the same view of you? We've got to get over this shit. We're on the same side.
Click to expand...

Because I'm not like that. I didn't want Trump to win 4 years ago, but I accepted it when it happened. I didn't fight like hell to steal the election from Trump to give it to Hillary. I didn't promote denying Trump a smooth transition.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

beagle9 said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Once Trump leaves office, this guy — a Trump appointee — is out of a job. You may not be smart enough to put 2 and 2 together, but the rest of us can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your incredible arrogance and condescension, so typical of the Left, is offensive, sickening, anti-intellectual and patently false.
> "Too many Marines coming ashore on Midway may make it tip over and capsize." - Liberal Congressman Hank Johnson
> 
> _"He (Obama) couldn't sell watermelons even if you gave him a state trooper to flag down traffic." - Dan Rather, showing typical liberal racism_
> 
> 
> 
> Employees' "health insurance premiums could fall as much as 3,000 percent..." - Barack Obama, March 16 in Strongsville, Ohio
> 
> (After falling 100%, how do they fall another 2900%? Do insurance companies pay you to be insured with them?)
> 
> The world is going to end in 12 years if we don’t address climate change. – Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, February 2019
> 
> "I've been to like 57 states.  Two more to go." - Barack Obama
> 
> Every month that we do not have an economic recovery package, 500 million Americans lose their jobs." - Nancy Pelosi, February 4, 2009
> 
> This liberal will be about socializing, uh, uh, uh, taking over the corporations… - Maxine Waters
> 
> "I have never been proud of my country." - Michele Obama
> 
> I, a Socialist, think we should strive toward a Socialist society, all the way to Communism. – Jane Fonda
> 
> *The age of consent for sexual acts must be lowered to age 12 years old. – Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg, 1977
> 
> View attachment 417064*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *With all due respect, you are a kook.  Your entire post is hateful, ignorant and disgusting.   Nothing in your final comment (or in fact any of your post) comes with supportive evidence, as do most of the posts of yours I've read.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either he's a kook or the truth hurts the left, so which is it ? Does he touch on the truth, all though to express his sentiments he may be hitting some balls right down the sidelines (but there still in play), every now and then ?
Click to expand...

Latter,the truth hurts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

dblack said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Which goes to prove how little they care about this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that's it. I think they're convinced Democrats will destroy the country and they're willing to do anything to prevent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe that. Clinton didn't destroy the country. Obama didn't destroy the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't believe what? That Democrats will destroy the country? Neither do I. But Trumpsters do. That's the point, and the problem.
> 
> This is the end result of decades of slanted media portraying one side, or the other, as monsters intent on destroying "our way of life". Trump Republicans fear Democrats more than they fear our actual enemies. Many Democrats have the same extreme view on Republicans. We've come to treat the Presidential election as a proxy for civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't believe rightwingers believe democrats will destroy the country. They're just whipping themselves into a hyperbolic frenzy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. You believe that they don't care about the country, that they're willing to do it harm. Why wouldn't they have the same view of you? We've got to get over this shit. We're on the same side.
Click to expand...

I see you are ignorant that you are talking to a paid shill from Langley.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ChemEngineer said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Once Trump leaves office, this guy — a Trump appointee — is out of a job. You may not be smart enough to put 2 and 2 together, but the rest of us can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your incredible arrogance and condescension, so typical of the Left, is offensive, sickening, anti-intellectual and patently false.
> "Too many Marines coming ashore on Midway may make it tip over and capsize." - Liberal Congressman Hank Johnson
> 
> _"He (Obama) couldn't sell watermelons even if you gave him a state trooper to flag down traffic." - Dan Rather, showing typical liberal racism_
> 
> 
> 
> Employees' "health insurance premiums could fall as much as 3,000 percent..." - Barack Obama, March 16 in Strongsville, Ohio
> 
> (After falling 100%, how do they fall another 2900%? Do insurance companies pay you to be insured with them?)
> 
> The world is going to end in 12 years if we don’t address climate change. – Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, February 2019
> 
> "I've been to like 57 states.  Two more to go." - Barack Obama
> 
> Every month that we do not have an economic recovery package, 500 million Americans lose their jobs." - Nancy Pelosi, February 4, 2009
> 
> This liberal will be about socializing, uh, uh, uh, taking over the corporations… - Maxine Waters
> 
> "I have never been proud of my country." - Michele Obama
> 
> I, a Socialist, think we should strive toward a Socialist society, all the way to Communism. – Jane Fonda
> 
> *The age of consent for sexual acts must be lowered to age 12 years old. – Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg, 1977
> 
> View attachment 417064*
Click to expand...


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Which goes to prove how little they care about this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that's it. I think they're convinced Democrats will destroy the country and they're willing to do anything to prevent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe that. Clinton didn't destroy the country. Obama didn't destroy the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't believe what? That Democrats will destroy the country? Neither do I. But Trumpsters do. That's the point, and the problem.
> 
> This is the end result of decades of slanted media portraying one side, or the other, as monsters intent on destroying "our way of life". Trump Republicans fear Democrats more than they fear our actual enemies. Many Democrats have the same extreme view on Republicans. We've come to treat the Presidential election as a proxy for civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't believe rightwingers believe democrats will destroy the country. They're just whipping themselves into a hyperbolic frenzy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. You believe that they don't care about the country, that they're willing to do it harm. Why wouldn't they have the same view of you? We've got to get over this shit. We're on the same side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I'm not like that. I didn't want Trump to win 4 years ago, but I accepted it when it happened. I didn't fight like hell to steal the election from Trump to give it to Hillary. I didn't promote denying Trump a smooth transition.
Click to expand...

Maybe you didn't, but the Democrat party dam sure did.


----------



## skews13

beagle9 said:


> whats up said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *the department of homeland security says this election is the most legal election in our history
> there is no fraud period...thats a fact*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who in the office of homeland security ? A deep stater like Muellers team was full of ?? Who can anyone trust anymore ? Almost nobody, and that is pathetic.
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Which goes to prove how little they care about this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that's it. I think they're convinced Democrats will destroy the country and they're willing to do anything to prevent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe that. Clinton didn't destroy the country. Obama didn't destroy the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't believe what? That Democrats will destroy the country? Neither do I. But Trumpsters do. That's the point, and the problem.
> 
> This is the end result of decades of slanted media portraying one side, or the other, as monsters intent on destroying "our way of life". Trump Republicans fear Democrats more than they fear our actual enemies. Many Democrats have the same extreme view on Republicans. We've come to treat the Presidential election as a proxy for civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't believe rightwingers believe democrats will destroy the country. They're just whipping themselves into a hyperbolic frenzy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. You believe that they don't care about the country, that they're willing to do it harm. Why wouldn't they have the same view of you? We've got to get over this shit. We're on the same side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I'm not like that. I didn't want Trump to win 4 years ago, but I accepted it when it happened. I didn't fight like hell to steal the election from Trump to give it to Hillary. I didn't promote denying Trump a smooth transition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you didn't, but the Democrat party dam sure did.
Click to expand...

Uh, no. Trump had a smooth transition. It only got bumpy for him after the transition and after he falsely accused Obama of spying on him in Trump Tower.


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Which goes to prove how little they care about this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that's it. I think they're convinced Democrats will destroy the country and they're willing to do anything to prevent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe that. Clinton didn't destroy the country. Obama didn't destroy the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't believe what? That Democrats will destroy the country? Neither do I. But Trumpsters do. That's the point, and the problem.
> 
> This is the end result of decades of slanted media portraying one side, or the other, as monsters intent on destroying "our way of life". Trump Republicans fear Democrats more than they fear our actual enemies. Many Democrats have the same extreme view on Republicans. We've come to treat the Presidential election as a proxy for civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't believe rightwingers believe democrats will destroy the country. They're just whipping themselves into a hyperbolic frenzy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. You believe that they don't care about the country, that they're willing to do it harm. Why wouldn't they have the same view of you? We've got to get over this shit. We're on the same side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I'm not like that. I didn't want Trump to win 4 years ago, but I accepted it when it happened. I didn't fight like hell to steal the election from Trump to give it to Hillary. I didn't promote denying Trump a smooth transition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you didn't, but the Democrat party dam sure did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, no. Trump had a smooth transition. It only got bumpy for him after the transition and after he falsely accused Obama of spying on him in Trump Tower.
Click to expand...

Falsely accused eh ??? Best do your homework. It's been proven, but ain't anyone going anywhere near trying to taint America's history on the 1st so called black skinned man to have become President finally, otherwise breaking the glass ceiling.

Everyone knows the problems that developed out of the administration in which had nothing to do with Obama's skin color, but that race card was just laying there eager for the left to use it everytime Obama's policies or actions were questioned or challenged legitimately. What a crying shame it all was.


----------



## Coyote

Kj.


Cecilie1200 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. There is. The MEDIA started a panic. For POLITICAL reasons. The filthy Democrats never waste a crisis. They don't want a cure. At least until January 21. That is the kind of filth they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amen Brother. Shout it from the rooftops - the ones Muslim Democrats throw Democrat homosexuals off of.  You know, those Leftists Coyote calls "Americans."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU don't get to decide who is or is not American.
> 
> And that is a good thing for OUR country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do get to observe, discern, form, and express opinions.  That's what America is about . . . not that fascist-supporting leftist like you would know.
Click to expand...


The only fascist supporters I see are those attempting to overturn a legitimate election in order to keep their leader in power.  That might be you.


----------



## beagle9

skews13 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats up said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *the department of homeland security says this election is the most legal election in our history
> there is no fraud period...thats a fact*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who in the office of homeland security ? A deep stater like Muellers team was full of ?? Who can anyone trust anymore ? Almost nobody, and that is pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 417265
Click to expand...

Grow up boy.


----------



## Skylar

BothWings said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Which goes to prove how little they care about this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that's it. I think they're convinced Democrats will destroy the country and they're willing to do anything to prevent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe that. Clinton didn't destroy the country. Obama didn't destroy the country. They know that's not the case with Biden. They just don't want to lose the election and will do and say anything to hang to a glimmer of hallucination to which they cling. And they would rather harm the country, which they're doing by putting our election process into doubt and by staving off the smooth transfer of power that is so critical to the survival of this nation. It's detrimental to the USA, which they clearly don't care about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's been a collective effort over a number of presidencies, all involving democrats or RINOs like the Bushs. Bush Sr coined the term himself, "New World Order" and that has been echoed by every president since him until Trump came along. They all but admitted that they wanted to impose a quasi-utopian collectivist regime on the world. These people were recorded making speeches promoting it. But people today have totally forgot that and are more captivated by videos of Trump making faces, spread over the internet by his political enemies.
Click to expand...



The problem with the 'New World Order' trope.....is how its defined. What Bush was describing when he used the term was an era of multi-national cooperation where despots would be held accountable to the rule of law rather than the rule of the jungle. Here's how Bush described it:
_
"We stand today at a unique and extraordinary moment. The crisis in the Persian Gulf, as grave as it is, also offers a rare opportunity to move toward an historic period of cooperation. Out of these troubled times, our fifth objective — a new world order — can emerge: a new era — freer from the threat of terror, stronger in the pursuit of justice, and more secure in the quest for peace. An era in which the nations of the world, East and West, North and South, can prosper and live in harmony.

A hundred generations have searched for this elusive path to peace, while a thousand wars raged across the span of human endeavor. Today that new world is struggling to be born, a world quite different from the one we've known. A world where the rule of law supplants the rule of the jungle. A world in which nations recognize the shared responsibility for freedom and justice. A world where the strong respect the rights of the weak. This is the vision that I shared with President Gorbachev in Helsinki. He and other leaders from Europe, the Gulf, and around the world understand that how we manage this crisis today could shape the future for generations to come."_

That's Bush's 'new world order'. 

The 'NWO' of conspiracy theorists is what ever the fuck they imagine it to be. Involving everything from pedophile rings to bavarian secret societies, to the masons to shape shifting lizards. 

Its a conspiracy Rorschach Test


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Coyote said:


> Kj.
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. There is. The MEDIA started a panic. For POLITICAL reasons. The filthy Democrats never waste a crisis. They don't want a cure. At least until January 21. That is the kind of filth they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amen Brother. Shout it from the rooftops - the ones Muslim Democrats throw Democrat homosexuals off of.  You know, those Leftists Coyote calls "Americans."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU don't get to decide who is or is not American.
> 
> And that is a good thing for OUR country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do get to observe, discern, form, and express opinions.  That's what America is about . . . not that fascist-supporting leftist like you would know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only fascist supporters I see are those attempting to overturn a legitimate election in order to keep their leader in power.  That might be you.
Click to expand...




Coyote said:


> Kj.
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. There is. The MEDIA started a panic. For POLITICAL reasons. The filthy Democrats never waste a crisis. They don't want a cure. At least until January 21. That is the kind of filth they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amen Brother. Shout it from the rooftops - the ones Muslim Democrats throw Democrat homosexuals off of.  You know, those Leftists Coyote calls "Americans."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU don't get to decide who is or is not American.
> 
> And that is a good thing for OUR country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do get to observe, discern, form, and express opinions.  That's what America is about . . . not that fascist-supporting leftist like you would know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only fascist supporters I see are those attempting to overturn a legitimate election in order to keep their leader in power.  That might be you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Coyote

LA RAM FAN said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kj.
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. There is. The MEDIA started a panic. For POLITICAL reasons. The filthy Democrats never waste a crisis. They don't want a cure. At least until January 21. That is the kind of filth they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amen Brother. Shout it from the rooftops - the ones Muslim Democrats throw Democrat homosexuals off of.  You know, those Leftists Coyote calls "Americans."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU don't get to decide who is or is not American.
> 
> And that is a good thing for OUR country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do get to observe, discern, form, and express opinions.  That's what America is about . . . not that fascist-supporting leftist like you would know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only fascist supporters I see are those attempting to overturn a legitimate election in order to keep their leader in power.  That might be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kj.
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. There is. The MEDIA started a panic. For POLITICAL reasons. The filthy Democrats never waste a crisis. They don't want a cure. At least until January 21. That is the kind of filth they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amen Brother. Shout it from the rooftops - the ones Muslim Democrats throw Democrat homosexuals off of.  You know, those Leftists Coyote calls "Americans."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU don't get to decide who is or is not American.
> 
> And that is a good thing for OUR country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do get to observe, discern, form, and express opinions.  That's what America is about . . . not that fascist-supporting leftist like you would know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only fascist supporters I see are those attempting to overturn a legitimate election in order to keep their leader in power.  That might be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yes.


----------



## BothWings

dblack said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Which goes to prove how little they care about this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that's it. I think they're convinced Democrats will destroy the country and they're willing to do anything to prevent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe that. Clinton didn't destroy the country. Obama didn't destroy the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't believe what? That Democrats will destroy the country? Neither do I. But Trumpsters do. That's the point, and the problem.
> 
> This is the end result of decades of slanted media portraying one side, or the other, as monsters intent on destroying "our way of life". Trump Republicans fear Democrats more than they fear our actual enemies. Many Democrats have the same extreme view of Republicans. We've come to treat the Presidential election as a proxy for civil war.
Click to expand...


I dont see where mainstream news media takes any side other than that of liberals. When I see anything in media which even allows Conservative opinions to appear, it's usually on comment pages and in private chatrooms. 

Honestly, although I lean a little on the conservative side I have never watched FOX news! Are they conservative? I know they are seen as a bit biased by some. I have payed attention to CNN a little just because theyre always spouting and I almost had no choice! All I see there is a lying propaganda machine. I tend to put many grains of salt together in forming my opinions. It's not just based on the daily news, it's based on what I observe in daily life and varies in complexity and depth. At times I do find some conservatives too rigid or incapable of thinking outside their own box...but liberals are totally out of control and their leaders are obviously trying to launch a global coup.


----------



## Skylar

dblack said:


> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.



I think you understimate how badly both Trump and his supporters confabulate in defense of their victimization narrative.

Trump's presidency is essentially an exhaustive list of all the people that have fucked him. With the GOP now a party that has shed essentially every value it gave lip service to.......with its one unifying ideology being how unfair everything and everyone is to conservatives. They've genuinely internalized this victim narrative.

It should be called the "Head Down, Ass Up" party......as per its adherents, EVERYONE is fucking them.

The election being ficticiously 'stolen' from them is just another ass fucking to add to the list. They should scrap the Elephant, and just make an 8-ball gag their party symbol.


----------



## beagle9

BothWings said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Which goes to prove how little they care about this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that's it. I think they're convinced Democrats will destroy the country and they're willing to do anything to prevent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe that. Clinton didn't destroy the country. Obama didn't destroy the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't believe what? That Democrats will destroy the country? Neither do I. But Trumpsters do. That's the point, and the problem.
> 
> This is the end result of decades of slanted media portraying one side, or the other, as monsters intent on destroying "our way of life". Trump Republicans fear Democrats more than they fear our actual enemies. Many Democrats have the same extreme view of Republicans. We've come to treat the Presidential election as a proxy for civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont see where mainstream news media takes any side other than that of liberals. When I see anything in media which even allows Conservative opinions to appear, it's usually on comment pages and in private chatrooms.
> 
> Honestly, although I lean a little on the conservative side I have never watched FOX news! Are they conservative? I know they are seen as a bit biased by some. I have payed attention to CNN a little just because theyre always spouting and I almost had no choice! All I see there is a lying propaganda machine. I tend to put many grains of salt together in forming my opinions. It's not just based on the daily news, it's based on what I observe in daily life and varies in complexity and depth. At times I do find some conservatives too rigid or incapable of thinking outside their own box...but liberals are totally out of control and their leaders are obviously trying to launch a global coup.
Click to expand...

Tucker is outstanding tonight.


----------



## beagle9

Exposing the pieces of crap is going great on Tucker tonight. Especially that dam Justin Trudeau. Talking about using Covid-19 to do things that have never been accomplished politically by now. Using it to do a reset, otherwise don't let this crisis go to waste.

This hypocrisy is getting worse and worse, and the lies are off the chain in this cover up by the leftist in order to conseal their true agenda's by way of the use of this Covid.

The American's are probably readying themselves for the insurrection that will come if Briben takes office. Hopefully he never gets in control of our security, our military or anything like that, because he will use it as his personal thug army to destroy any political uprising just like you see in China or anywhere else it goes on.


----------



## beagle9

On YouTube...... Timcast IRL - Georgia recount just gave Trump Net Gain w/Jack Murphy and Jorge Ventura... 94,641 watching now.... Live. Look it up on the tube.


----------



## Skylar

beagle9 said:


> On YouTube...... Timcast IRL - Georgia recount just gave Trump Net Gain w/Jack Murphy and Jorge Ventura... 94,641 watching now.... Live. Look it up on the tube.



A net gain....of what? 

Trump's behind by 14,000 votes. If he gained say, 800....that doesn't change much.


----------



## BothWings

Skylar said:


> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Which goes to prove how little they care about this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that's it. I think they're convinced Democrats will destroy the country and they're willing to do anything to prevent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe that. Clinton didn't destroy the country. Obama didn't destroy the country. They know that's not the case with Biden. They just don't want to lose the election and will do and say anything to hang to a glimmer of hallucination to which they cling. And they would rather harm the country, which they're doing by putting our election process into doubt and by staving off the smooth transfer of power that is so critical to the survival of this nation. It's detrimental to the USA, which they clearly don't care about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's been a collective effort over a number of presidencies, all involving democrats or RINOs like the Bushs. Bush Sr coined the term himself, "New World Order" and that has been echoed by every president since him until Trump came along. They all but admitted that they wanted to impose a quasi-utopian collectivist regime on the world. These people were recorded making speeches promoting it. But people today have totally forgot that and are more captivated by videos of Trump making faces, spread over the internet by his political enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the 'New World Order' trope.....is how its defined. What Bush was describing when he used the term was an era of multi-national cooperation where despots would be held accountable to the rule of law rather than the rule of the jungle. Here's how Bush described it:
> _
> "We stand today at a unique and extraordinary moment. The crisis in the Persian Gulf, as grave as it is, also offers a rare opportunity to move toward an historic period of cooperation. Out of these troubled times, our fifth objective — a new world order — can emerge: a new era — freer from the threat of terror, stronger in the pursuit of justice, and more secure in the quest for peace. An era in which the nations of the world, East and West, North and South, can prosper and live in harmony.
> 
> A hundred generations have searched for this elusive path to peace, while a thousand wars raged across the span of human endeavor. Today that new world is struggling to be born, a world quite different from the one we've known. A world where the rule of law supplants the rule of the jungle. A world in which nations recognize the shared responsibility for freedom and justice. A world where the strong respect the rights of the weak. This is the vision that I shared with President Gorbachev in Helsinki. He and other leaders from Europe, the Gulf, and around the world understand that how we manage this crisis today could shape the future for generations to come."_
> 
> That's Bush's 'new world order'.
> 
> The 'NWO' of conspiracy theorists is what ever the fuck they imagine it to be. Involving everything from pedophile rings to bavarian secret societies, to the masons to shape shifting lizards.
> 
> Its a conspiracy Rorschach Test
Click to expand...


Many of Hitler's early speeches were inspiring and moving too....and at the time didnt the slightest bit suggest gassing Jews or attacking all of Europe. That came AFTER he captivated the hearts of his fellow Germans. 

Bush Sr almost became president 7 ye ar rs early when Reagan was shot. With Bush's CIA past I highly doubt that was as simple as John Hinckley trying to impress Jodi Foster. John Hinckley, just like fellow assassins Oswald, Sirhan and Chapman...ALL had "Catcher in the Rye" hot on their night stands. I highly doubt that was simple coincidence either. In 1973 the CIA openly admitted to MKUltra (the using of hypnosis and drugs on people to get them to do stuff). That conspiracy is NOT a theory. They really did that and it was documented and declassified (but probably continued under a different name and with even deeper secrecy). So happens Jodi Foster also went to Yale, as did Bush Sr...and so did her father, a high ranking military officer later jailed for fraud. The younger Bush was veritably a member of the Skull and Bones fraternity where people are tested for loyalty and nobody talks about what happens inside.

How much does a criminal need to circle the bank before you suspect he might be casing the joint? These people have been planning a government overhaul in their own favor for quite some time. They are Globalists. Their mission is to replace every government in the world, or infiltrate them anyway...with people who put global corporations ahead of governments, in control of them in fact. That is the hidden meaning behind the Bush speech. Do you really think they're going to come out and say, "we want to make every government of the world a possession and asset of a one-world corporation"? 

By the way, you left out the part where he says, "When we are successful...and we WILL be" with that creepy, hypnotic, sinister conviction.


----------



## watchingfromafar

San Souci said:


> Do you forget.,,..,.,.,.,.,.,


The CIA & FBI have you and yours on their watch list.
just one friend to another
-


----------



## Skylar

BothWings said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Which goes to prove how little they care about this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that's it. I think they're convinced Democrats will destroy the country and they're willing to do anything to prevent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe that. Clinton didn't destroy the country. Obama didn't destroy the country. They know that's not the case with Biden. They just don't want to lose the election and will do and say anything to hang to a glimmer of hallucination to which they cling. And they would rather harm the country, which they're doing by putting our election process into doubt and by staving off the smooth transfer of power that is so critical to the survival of this nation. It's detrimental to the USA, which they clearly don't care about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's been a collective effort over a number of presidencies, all involving democrats or RINOs like the Bushs. Bush Sr coined the term himself, "New World Order" and that has been echoed by every president since him until Trump came along. They all but admitted that they wanted to impose a quasi-utopian collectivist regime on the world. These people were recorded making speeches promoting it. But people today have totally forgot that and are more captivated by videos of Trump making faces, spread over the internet by his political enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the 'New World Order' trope.....is how its defined. What Bush was describing when he used the term was an era of multi-national cooperation where despots would be held accountable to the rule of law rather than the rule of the jungle. Here's how Bush described it:
> 
> _"We stand today at a unique and extraordinary moment. The crisis in the Persian Gulf, as grave as it is, also offers a rare opportunity to move toward an historic period of cooperation. Out of these troubled times, our fifth objective — a new world order — can emerge: a new era — freer from the threat of terror, stronger in the pursuit of justice, and more secure in the quest for peace. An era in which the nations of the world, East and West, North and South, can prosper and live in harmony.
> 
> A hundred generations have searched for this elusive path to peace, while a thousand wars raged across the span of human endeavor. Today that new world is struggling to be born, a world quite different from the one we've known. A world where the rule of law supplants the rule of the jungle. A world in which nations recognize the shared responsibility for freedom and justice. A world where the strong respect the rights of the weak. This is the vision that I shared with President Gorbachev in Helsinki. He and other leaders from Europe, the Gulf, and around the world understand that how we manage this crisis today could shape the future for generations to come."_
> 
> That's Bush's 'new world order'.
> 
> The 'NWO' of conspiracy theorists is what ever the fuck they imagine it to be. Involving everything from pedophile rings to bavarian secret societies, to the masons to shape shifting lizards.
> 
> Its a conspiracy Rorschach Test
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many of Hitler's early speeches were inspiring and moving too....and at the time didnt the slightest bit suggest gassing Jews or attacking all of Europe. That came AFTER he captivated the hearts of his fellow Germans.
Click to expand...


Bush never gassed jews. Nor did he ever advocate it.

So you start with what Bush actually said.....and then make up whatever you'd like after, attributing it to him.

As I said, the NWO is a conspiracy Rorschach Test. It is..whatever a conspiracy imagines it is. As you're not tethered to what Bush actually said or did. But only what you imagine he meant.

Another conspiracy theorist will imagine something else.


----------



## BothWings

Skylar said:


> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Which goes to prove how little they care about this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that's it. I think they're convinced Democrats will destroy the country and they're willing to do anything to prevent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe that. Clinton didn't destroy the country. Obama didn't destroy the country. They know that's not the case with Biden. They just don't want to lose the election and will do and say anything to hang to a glimmer of hallucination to which they cling. And they would rather harm the country, which they're doing by putting our election process into doubt and by staving off the smooth transfer of power that is so critical to the survival of this nation. It's detrimental to the USA, which they clearly don't care about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's been a collective effort over a number of presidencies, all involving democrats or RINOs like the Bushs. Bush Sr coined the term himself, "New World Order" and that has been echoed by every president since him until Trump came along. They all but admitted that they wanted to impose a quasi-utopian collectivist regime on the world. These people were recorded making speeches promoting it. But people today have totally forgot that and are more captivated by videos of Trump making faces, spread over the internet by his political enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the 'New World Order' trope.....is how its defined. What Bush was describing when he used the term was an era of multi-national cooperation where despots would be held accountable to the rule of law rather than the rule of the jungle. Here's how Bush described it:
> 
> _"We stand today at a unique and extraordinary moment. The crisis in the Persian Gulf, as grave as it is, also offers a rare opportunity to move toward an historic period of cooperation. Out of these troubled times, our fifth objective — a new world order — can emerge: a new era — freer from the threat of terror, stronger in the pursuit of justice, and more secure in the quest for peace. An era in which the nations of the world, East and West, North and South, can prosper and live in harmony.
> 
> A hundred generations have searched for this elusive path to peace, while a thousand wars raged across the span of human endeavor. Today that new world is struggling to be born, a world quite different from the one we've known. A world where the rule of law supplants the rule of the jungle. A world in which nations recognize the shared responsibility for freedom and justice. A world where the strong respect the rights of the weak. This is the vision that I shared with President Gorbachev in Helsinki. He and other leaders from Europe, the Gulf, and around the world understand that how we manage this crisis today could shape the future for generations to come."_
> 
> That's Bush's 'new world order'.
> 
> The 'NWO' of conspiracy theorists is what ever the fuck they imagine it to be. Involving everything from pedophile rings to bavarian secret societies, to the masons to shape shifting lizards.
> 
> Its a conspiracy Rorschach Test
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many of Hitler's early speeches were inspiring and moving too....and at the time didnt the slightest bit suggest gassing Jews or attacking all of Europe. That came AFTER he captivated the hearts of his fellow Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bush never gassed jews. Nor did he ever advocate it.
> 
> So you start with what Bush actually said.....and then make up whatever you'd like after, attributing it to him.
> 
> As I said, the NWO is a conspiracy Rorschach Test. It is..whatever a conspiracy imagines it is. As you're not tethered to what Bush actually said or did. But only what you imagine he meant.
> 
> Another conspiracy theorist will imagine something else.
Click to expand...


All anyone has to do is see where they have led us and when they show their fangs. There's no Rohrschach mumbo jumbo about it, except to test who sees through it and who doesnt, and to help them lie better in the future. We have not had a NON New World Order president since 1988. 

Bush didnt gas Jews because Bush was busy starting perpetual wars for profit. A tradition followed verbatim all administrations until Trump came along. Not a theory. 

When Reagan brought the Iranian hostages home that was when they knew he was not "one of them". They wanted that to continue. And that was just one reason the attempt on his life was made. Reagan was a tool who unfortunately for them had a mind of his own and wasn't in on it. 

Anyone who doesn't cooperate with them meets a strange fate. Just ask Hillary.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

BothWings said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Which goes to prove how little they care about this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that's it. I think they're convinced Democrats will destroy the country and they're willing to do anything to prevent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe that. Clinton didn't destroy the country. Obama didn't destroy the country. They know that's not the case with Biden. They just don't want to lose the election and will do and say anything to hang to a glimmer of hallucination to which they cling. And they would rather harm the country, which they're doing by putting our election process into doubt and by staving off the smooth transfer of power that is so critical to the survival of this nation. It's detrimental to the USA, which they clearly don't care about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's been a collective effort over a number of presidencies, all involving democrats or RINOs like the Bushs. Bush Sr coined the term himself, "New World Order" and that has been echoed by every president since him until Trump came along. They all but admitted that they wanted to impose a quasi-utopian collectivist regime on the world. These people were recorded making speeches promoting it. But people today have totally forgot that and are more captivated by videos of Trump making faces, spread over the internet by his political enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the 'New World Order' trope.....is how its defined. What Bush was describing when he used the term was an era of multi-national cooperation where despots would be held accountable to the rule of law rather than the rule of the jungle. Here's how Bush described it:
> 
> _"We stand today at a unique and extraordinary moment. The crisis in the Persian Gulf, as grave as it is, also offers a rare opportunity to move toward an historic period of cooperation. Out of these troubled times, our fifth objective — a new world order — can emerge: a new era — freer from the threat of terror, stronger in the pursuit of justice, and more secure in the quest for peace. An era in which the nations of the world, East and West, North and South, can prosper and live in harmony.
> 
> A hundred generations have searched for this elusive path to peace, while a thousand wars raged across the span of human endeavor. Today that new world is struggling to be born, a world quite different from the one we've known. A world where the rule of law supplants the rule of the jungle. A world in which nations recognize the shared responsibility for freedom and justice. A world where the strong respect the rights of the weak. This is the vision that I shared with President Gorbachev in Helsinki. He and other leaders from Europe, the Gulf, and around the world understand that how we manage this crisis today could shape the future for generations to come."_
> 
> That's Bush's 'new world order'.
> 
> The 'NWO' of conspiracy theorists is what ever the fuck they imagine it to be. Involving everything from pedophile rings to bavarian secret societies, to the masons to shape shifting lizards.
> 
> Its a conspiracy Rorschach Test
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many of Hitler's early speeches were inspiring and moving too....and at the time didnt the slightest bit suggest gassing Jews or attacking all of Europe. That came AFTER he captivated the hearts of his fellow Germans.
> 
> Bush Sr almost became president 7 ye ar rs early when Reagan was shot. With Bush's CIA past I highly doubt that was as simple as John Hinckley trying to impress Jodi Foster. John Hinckley, just like fellow assassins Oswald, Sirhan and Chapman...ALL had "Catcher in the Rye" hot on their night stands. I highly doubt that was simple coincidence either. In 1973 the CIA openly admitted to MKUltra (the using of hypnosis and drugs on people to get them to do stuff). That conspiracy is NOT a theory. They really did that and it was documented and declassified (but probably continued under a different name and with even deeper secrecy). So happens Jodi Foster also went to Yale, as did Bush Sr...and so did her father, a high ranking military officer later jailed for fraud. The younger Bush was veritably a member of the Skull and Bones fraternity where people are tested for loyalty and nobody talks about what happens inside.
> 
> How much does a criminal need to circle the bank before you suspect he might be casing the joint? These people have been planning a government overhaul in their own favor for quite some time. They are Globalists. Their mission is to replace every government in the world, or infiltrate them anyway...with people who put global corporations ahead of governments, in control of them in fact. That is the hidden meaning behind the Bush speech. Do you really think they're going to come out and say, "we want to make every government of the world a possession and asset of a one-world corporation"?
> 
> By the way, you left out the part where he says, "When we are successful...and we WILL be" with that creepy, hypnotic, sinister conviction.
Click to expand...

Hitlers first solution was to deport and displace the Jews. No one in the world wanted and refused them.

Is that ever taught? To the world? What they did not do? What they could have done. What they refuse to acknowledge.


----------



## watchingfromafar

Persistence Of Memory said:


> _Hitlers first solution was to deport and displace the Jews._



Then in the dark of night---He chose the second, .,.,.,.  -
His second solution was suicide

-


----------



## LA RAM FAN

beagle9 said:


> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Which goes to prove how little they care about this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that's it. I think they're convinced Democrats will destroy the country and they're willing to do anything to prevent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe that. Clinton didn't destroy the country. Obama didn't destroy the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't believe what? That Democrats will destroy the country? Neither do I. But Trumpsters do. That's the point, and the problem.
> 
> This is the end result of decades of slanted media portraying one side, or the other, as monsters intent on destroying "our way of life". Trump Republicans fear Democrats more than they fear our actual enemies. Many Democrats have the same extreme view of Republicans. We've come to treat the Presidential election as a proxy for civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont see where mainstream news media takes any side other than that of liberals. When I see anything in media which even allows Conservative opinions to appear, it's usually on comment pages and in private chatrooms.
> 
> Honestly, although I lean a little on the conservative side I have never watched FOX news! Are they conservative? I know they are seen as a bit biased by some. I have payed attention to CNN a little just because theyre always spouting and I almost had no choice! All I see there is a lying propaganda machine. I tend to put many grains of salt together in forming my opinions. It's not just based on the daily news, it's based on what I observe in daily life and varies in complexity and depth. At times I do find some conservatives too rigid or incapable of thinking outside their own box...but liberals are totally out of control and their leaders are obviously trying to launch a global coup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tucker is outstanding tonight.
Click to expand...

Yeah he is the exception to the bias of fox


----------



## BothWings

Persistence Of Memory said:


> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Which goes to prove how little they care about this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that's it. I think they're convinced Democrats will destroy the country and they're willing to do anything to prevent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe that. Clinton didn't destroy the country. Obama didn't destroy the country. They know that's not the case with Biden. They just don't want to lose the election and will do and say anything to hang to a glimmer of hallucination to which they cling. And they would rather harm the country, which they're doing by putting our election process into doubt and by staving off the smooth transfer of power that is so critical to the survival of this nation. It's detrimental to the USA, which they clearly don't care about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's been a collective effort over a number of presidencies, all involving democrats or RINOs like the Bushs. Bush Sr coined the term himself, "New World Order" and that has been echoed by every president since him until Trump came along. They all but admitted that they wanted to impose a quasi-utopian collectivist regime on the world. These people were recorded making speeches promoting it. But people today have totally forgot that and are more captivated by videos of Trump making faces, spread over the internet by his political enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the 'New World Order' trope.....is how its defined. What Bush was describing when he used the term was an era of multi-national cooperation where despots would be held accountable to the rule of law rather than the rule of the jungle. Here's how Bush described it:
> 
> _"We stand today at a unique and extraordinary moment. The crisis in the Persian Gulf, as grave as it is, also offers a rare opportunity to move toward an historic period of cooperation. Out of these troubled times, our fifth objective — a new world order — can emerge: a new era — freer from the threat of terror, stronger in the pursuit of justice, and more secure in the quest for peace. An era in which the nations of the world, East and West, North and South, can prosper and live in harmony.
> 
> A hundred generations have searched for this elusive path to peace, while a thousand wars raged across the span of human endeavor. Today that new world is struggling to be born, a world quite different from the one we've known. A world where the rule of law supplants the rule of the jungle. A world in which nations recognize the shared responsibility for freedom and justice. A world where the strong respect the rights of the weak. This is the vision that I shared with President Gorbachev in Helsinki. He and other leaders from Europe, the Gulf, and around the world understand that how we manage this crisis today could shape the future for generations to come."_
> 
> That's Bush's 'new world order'.
> 
> The 'NWO' of conspiracy theorists is what ever the fuck they imagine it to be. Involving everything from pedophile rings to bavarian secret societies, to the masons to shape shifting lizards.
> 
> Its a conspiracy Rorschach Test
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many of Hitler's early speeches were inspiring and moving too....and at the time didnt the slightest bit suggest gassing Jews or attacking all of Europe. That came AFTER he captivated the hearts of his fellow Germans.
> 
> Bush Sr almost became president 7 ye ar rs early when Reagan was shot. With Bush's CIA past I highly doubt that was as simple as John Hinckley trying to impress Jodi Foster. John Hinckley, just like fellow assassins Oswald, Sirhan and Chapman...ALL had "Catcher in the Rye" hot on their night stands. I highly doubt that was simple coincidence either. In 1973 the CIA openly admitted to MKUltra (the using of hypnosis and drugs on people to get them to do stuff). That conspiracy is NOT a theory. They really did that and it was documented and declassified (but probably continued under a different name and with even deeper secrecy). So happens Jodi Foster also went to Yale, as did Bush Sr...and so did her father, a high ranking military officer later jailed for fraud. The younger Bush was veritably a member of the Skull and Bones fraternity where people are tested for loyalty and nobody talks about what happens inside.
> 
> How much does a criminal need to circle the bank before you suspect he might be casing the joint? These people have been planning a government overhaul in their own favor for quite some time. They are Globalists. Their mission is to replace every government in the world, or infiltrate them anyway...with people who put global corporations ahead of governments, in control of them in fact. That is the hidden meaning behind the Bush speech. Do you really think they're going to come out and say, "we want to make every government of the world a possession and asset of a one-world corporation"?
> 
> By the way, you left out the part where he says, "When we are successful...and we WILL be" with that creepy, hypnotic, sinister conviction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitlers first solution was to deport and displace the Jews. No one in the world wanted and refused them.
> 
> Is that ever taught? To the world? What they did not do? What they could have done. What they refuse to acknowledge.
Click to expand...


True, and it was Himmler who was the architect of the final solution. Hitler was actually kind of surprised and even a little shocked at first when Himmler brought him to the camps for approval. 

200 years earlier Frederick the Great of Prussia also had a policy for Jewish immigrants which was not violent. They were required to keep their businesses within a certain distance of shores and ports to prevent them from being competition for established and indigenous  people living in the heartland.


----------



## dblack

BothWings said:


> 200 years earlier Frederick the Great of Prussia also had a policy for Jewish immigrants which was not violent. They were required to keep their businesses within a certain distance of shores and ports to prevent them from being competition for established and indigenous  people living in the heartland.



Sorry to cherry-pick this, but "they were required to ..." is, always, a statement of violence. What happened if they didn't follow said requirement?


----------



## BothWings

Quasar44 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s the biggest fraud in World History
> 
> 
> 
> even bigger than the moon landing fakery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moon landing  was real
Click to expand...


It may not have happened when we.thought it did...or they may have had fake footage ready IN CASE they werent successful. Alot of the arguments for a fake landing are convincing. No doubt some hardcore conspiracy theorists go all out with the most off the wall stuff imaginable...like we were told to stay off the moon by aliens who already lived there, etc. I think there is a case for a fake landing, especially with the Russians beating us to the punch in alot of things. I dont go deep into Masonic connections or any of that crap in this case. I tend to be more practical in looking at the motives than some. I think NASA had every reason to want to fake something if they failed. And remember, it's a bonafide fact that many ex-Nazis were working for NASA at the time. Their kind wouldnt hesitate to use propaganda.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BothWings said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Which goes to prove how little they care about this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that's it. I think they're convinced Democrats will destroy the country and they're willing to do anything to prevent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe that. Clinton didn't destroy the country. Obama didn't destroy the country. They know that's not the case with Biden. They just don't want to lose the election and will do and say anything to hang to a glimmer of hallucination to which they cling. And they would rather harm the country, which they're doing by putting our election process into doubt and by staving off the smooth transfer of power that is so critical to the survival of this nation. It's detrimental to the USA, which they clearly don't care about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's been a collective effort over a number of presidencies, all involving democrats or RINOs like the Bushs. Bush Sr coined the term himself, "New World Order" and that has been echoed by every president since him until Trump came along. They all but admitted that they wanted to impose a quasi-utopian collectivist regime on the world. These people were recorded making speeches promoting it. But people today have totally forgot that and are more captivated by videos of Trump making faces, spread over the internet by his political enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the 'New World Order' trope.....is how its defined. What Bush was describing when he used the term was an era of multi-national cooperation where despots would be held accountable to the rule of law rather than the rule of the jungle. Here's how Bush described it:
> 
> _"We stand today at a unique and extraordinary moment. The crisis in the Persian Gulf, as grave as it is, also offers a rare opportunity to move toward an historic period of cooperation. Out of these troubled times, our fifth objective — a new world order — can emerge: a new era — freer from the threat of terror, stronger in the pursuit of justice, and more secure in the quest for peace. An era in which the nations of the world, East and West, North and South, can prosper and live in harmony.
> 
> A hundred generations have searched for this elusive path to peace, while a thousand wars raged across the span of human endeavor. Today that new world is struggling to be born, a world quite different from the one we've known. A world where the rule of law supplants the rule of the jungle. A world in which nations recognize the shared responsibility for freedom and justice. A world where the strong respect the rights of the weak. This is the vision that I shared with President Gorbachev in Helsinki. He and other leaders from Europe, the Gulf, and around the world understand that how we manage this crisis today could shape the future for generations to come."_
> 
> That's Bush's 'new world order'.
> 
> The 'NWO' of conspiracy theorists is what ever the fuck they imagine it to be. Involving everything from pedophile rings to bavarian secret societies, to the masons to shape shifting lizards.
> 
> Its a conspiracy Rorschach Test
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many of Hitler's early speeches were inspiring and moving too....and at the time didnt the slightest bit suggest gassing Jews or attacking all of Europe. That came AFTER he captivated the hearts of his fellow Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bush never gassed jews. Nor did he ever advocate it.
> 
> So you start with what Bush actually said.....and then make up whatever you'd like after, attributing it to him.
> 
> As I said, the NWO is a conspiracy Rorschach Test. It is..whatever a conspiracy imagines it is. As you're not tethered to what Bush actually said or did. But only what you imagine he meant.
> 
> Another conspiracy theorist will imagine something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All anyone has to do is see where they have led us and when they show their fangs. There's no Rohrschach mumbo jumbo about it, except to test who sees through it and who doesnt, and to help them lie better in the future. We have not had a NON New World Order president since 1988.
> 
> Bush didnt gas Jews because Bush was busy starting perpetual wars for profit. A tradition followed verbatim all administrations until Trump came along. Not a theory.
> 
> When Reagan brought the Iranian hostages home that was when they knew he was not "one of them". They wanted that to continue. And that was just one reason the attempt on his life was made. Reagan was a tool who unfortunately for them had a mind of his own and wasn't in on it.
> 
> Anyone who doesn't cooperate with them meets a strange fate. Just ask Hillary.
Click to expand...

Dude Reagan was as much one of them as bush and Obama are,he was the one that got the ball rolling for the destruction of America.It was him first before Bush who got wars started serving the globalists that was continued all the way up to Obama before trump ended it. Reagan what a long history of corruption which was why he got put in office.

His corruption matter of fact started back when he was a grade b actor for Hollywood.He was an informant for the FBI spying on actors for them thst were alleged communists.he ruined the careers of many actors. You mentioned the Jfk assassination,same as Bush and Ford,he was rewarded potus because of his role in the coverup of jfk.As governor of California,he blocked Jim garrisons subpoena of a CIA agent for his trial.

The elite were eager to get Reagan in office illegally rigging his election.they wanted carter out same as they do Trump because he also was not serving the elite as they wanted to by also not starting any wars for them,once Reagan got in,that all changed.

The elite wanted Carter out because when he got in,he cleaned house briefly reforming the CiA.He fired Bush who was CIA director at the time and replaced him with stansfield turner.Turner immediately cleaned house firing all CIA covert operators.Once Carter was gone and Reagan was installed as they planned,he got the CIA back to their corrupt covert operations firing turner and bringing in William Casey who of course got the CIA back to its warmonger covert wars that Reagan knew he would.

Because of Reagan being a willing puppet for them,they let him off with a warning shot,had they really wanted him dead they would have made sure as they did with kennedy.Reagan in the beginning was not playing ball with them doing his own thing the first few months in office so they sent a message to him to do things their way or next time,he would not survive,he got the message.

Reagan along with Bush made a deal with Iran for Iran to not release the hostages until the election,the very day he gets sworn in,the hostages get released,Reagan ran the most corrupt administration ever at the time with more people in his administration indicted more than any other previous administration ever.


----------



## BothWings

dblack said:


> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 200 years earlier Frederick the Great of Prussia also had a policy for Jewish immigrants which was not violent. They were required to keep their businesses within a certain distance of shores and ports to prevent them from being competition for established and indigenous  people living in the heartland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to cherry-pick this, but "they were required to ..." is, always, a statement of violence. What happened if they didn't follow said requirement?
Click to expand...


I dont know, business permit revoked? Deported? They were considered a valuable part of the economy, but were subject to policies that limited what they could do to compete with indigenous people. It was to protect Prussian citizens more than to be mean to the Jews out of spite.

Fredrick was considered a benevolent King overall throughout Europe. Little is attributed to him in the way of violence or despotism. His policies for Jewish business were more at the behest of his non Jewish subjects' complaints than any antisemitism on his part.

Fredrick was also very likely a closet homosexual, as evidenced by early male companions and claims that he had a platonic relationship with his wife after marriage. I'm sure persecution was something he could relate to. His own father ordered his childhood male companion beheaded when he began to suspect little Fredrick and him were an item!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

This just in.three high democrats last year were complaining about the minion software the republicans are that switched the votes from trump to Biden calling them unreliable,bet they wished they had kept their mouths shut now.


----------



## dblack

LA RAM FAN said:


> This just in.three high democrats last year were complaining about the minion software the republicans are that switched the votes from trump to Biden calling them unreliable,bet they wished they had kept their mouths shut now.


----------



## BothWings

LA RAM FAN said:


> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Which goes to prove how little they care about this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that's it. I think they're convinced Democrats will destroy the country and they're willing to do anything to prevent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe that. Clinton didn't destroy the country. Obama didn't destroy the country. They know that's not the case with Biden. They just don't want to lose the election and will do and say anything to hang to a glimmer of hallucination to which they cling. And they would rather harm the country, which they're doing by putting our election process into doubt and by staving off the smooth transfer of power that is so critical to the survival of this nation. It's detrimental to the USA, which they clearly don't care about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's been a collective effort over a number of presidencies, all involving democrats or RINOs like the Bushs. Bush Sr coined the term himself, "New World Order" and that has been echoed by every president since him until Trump came along. They all but admitted that they wanted to impose a quasi-utopian collectivist regime on the world. These people were recorded making speeches promoting it. But people today have totally forgot that and are more captivated by videos of Trump making faces, spread over the internet by his political enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the 'New World Order' trope.....is how its defined. What Bush was describing when he used the term was an era of multi-national cooperation where despots would be held accountable to the rule of law rather than the rule of the jungle. Here's how Bush described it:
> 
> _"We stand today at a unique and extraordinary moment. The crisis in the Persian Gulf, as grave as it is, also offers a rare opportunity to move toward an historic period of cooperation. Out of these troubled times, our fifth objective — a new world order — can emerge: a new era — freer from the threat of terror, stronger in the pursuit of justice, and more secure in the quest for peace. An era in which the nations of the world, East and West, North and South, can prosper and live in harmony.
> 
> A hundred generations have searched for this elusive path to peace, while a thousand wars raged across the span of human endeavor. Today that new world is struggling to be born, a world quite different from the one we've known. A world where the rule of law supplants the rule of the jungle. A world in which nations recognize the shared responsibility for freedom and justice. A world where the strong respect the rights of the weak. This is the vision that I shared with President Gorbachev in Helsinki. He and other leaders from Europe, the Gulf, and around the world understand that how we manage this crisis today could shape the future for generations to come."_
> 
> That's Bush's 'new world order'.
> 
> The 'NWO' of conspiracy theorists is what ever the fuck they imagine it to be. Involving everything from pedophile rings to bavarian secret societies, to the masons to shape shifting lizards.
> 
> Its a conspiracy Rorschach Test
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many of Hitler's early speeches were inspiring and moving too....and at the time didnt the slightest bit suggest gassing Jews or attacking all of Europe. That came AFTER he captivated the hearts of his fellow Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bush never gassed jews. Nor did he ever advocate it.
> 
> So you start with what Bush actually said.....and then make up whatever you'd like after, attributing it to him.
> 
> As I said, the NWO is a conspiracy Rorschach Test. It is..whatever a conspiracy imagines it is. As you're not tethered to what Bush actually said or did. But only what you imagine he meant.
> 
> Another conspiracy theorist will imagine something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All anyone has to do is see where they have led us and when they show their fangs. There's no Rohrschach mumbo jumbo about it, except to test who sees through it and who doesnt, and to help them lie better in the future. We have not had a NON New World Order president since 1988.
> 
> Bush didnt gas Jews because Bush was busy starting perpetual wars for profit. A tradition followed verbatim all administrations until Trump came along. Not a theory.
> 
> When Reagan brought the Iranian hostages home that was when they knew he was not "one of them". They wanted that to continue. And that was just one reason the attempt on his life was made. Reagan was a tool who unfortunately for them had a mind of his own and wasn't in on it.
> 
> Anyone who doesn't cooperate with them meets a strange fate. Just ask Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude Reagan was as much one of them as bush and Obama are,he was the one that got the ball rolling for the destruction of America.It was him first before Bush who got wars started serving the globalists that was continued all the way up to Obama before trump ended it. Reagan what a long history of corruption which was why he got put in office.
> 
> His corruption matter of fact started back when he was a grade b actor for Hollywood.He was an informant for the FBI spying on actors for them thst were alleged communists.he ruined the careers of many actors. You mentioned the Jfk assassination,same as Bush and Ford,he was rewarded potus because of his role in the coverup of jfk.As governor of California,he blocked Jim garrisons subpoena of a CIA agent for his trial.
> 
> The elite were eager to get Reagan in office illegally rigging his election.they wanted carter out same as they do Trump because he also was not serving the elite as they wanted to by also not starting any wars for them,once Reagan got in,that all changed.
> 
> The elite wanted Carter out because when he got in,he cleaned house briefly reforming the CiA.He fired Bush who was CIA director at the time and replaced him with stansfield turner.Turner immediately cleaned house firing all CIA covert operators.Once Carter was gone and Reagan was installed as they planned,he got the CIA back to their corrupt covert operations firing turner and bringing in William Casey who of course got the CIA back to its warmonger covert wars that Reagan knew he would.
> 
> Because of Reagan being a willing puppet for them,they let him off with a warning shot,had they really wanted him dead they would have made sure as they did with kennedy.Reagan in the beginning was not playing ball with them doing his own thing the first few months in office so they sent a message to him to do things their way or next time,he would not survive,he got the message.
> 
> Reagan along with Bush made a deal with Iran for Iran to not release the hostages until the election,the very day he gets sworn in,the hostages get released,Reagan ran the most corrupt administration ever at the time with more people in his administration indicted more than any other previous administration ever.
Click to expand...


Hm. I didnt know Reagan had pulled such power plays in the past. I knew he participated in some shady stuff, but I figured he was more a pawn (or an oblivious rook) than a player. One thing I do know is that Reagan attended leftist seminars and rallies in the 40s and 50s. It occurs to me that if he had leftist actors ruined, he was more likely establishing  a RINO identity for himself. No wonder he had Bush as a copilot.


----------



## BothWings

dblack said:


> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 200 years earlier Frederick the Great of Prussia also had a policy for Jewish immigrants which was not violent. They were required to keep their businesses within a certain distance of shores and ports to prevent them from being competition for established and indigenous  people living in the heartland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to cherry-pick this, but "they were required to ..." is, always, a statement of violence. What happened if they didn't follow said requirement?
Click to expand...

Also, in most places non citizens generally "are required to" follow more strict rules and have less privilege than citizens. The custom policies for the Jews at that time were based on their own tendencies. Not saying Fredrick had it all figured out or that it was completely fair, and there were probably custom made policies for other groups as well.


----------



## dblack

BothWings said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 200 years earlier Frederick the Great of Prussia also had a policy for Jewish immigrants which was not violent. They were required to keep their businesses within a certain distance of shores and ports to prevent them from being competition for established and indigenous  people living in the heartland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to cherry-pick this, but "they were required to ..." is, always, a statement of violence. What happened if they didn't follow said requirement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also, in most places non citizens generally "are required to" follow more strict rules and have less privilege than citizens.
Click to expand...


Whatever. I was only taking issue with the notion that such regulations aren't violence. They are.


----------



## BothWings

dblack said:


> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 200 years earlier Frederick the Great of Prussia also had a policy for Jewish immigrants which was not violent. They were required to keep their businesses within a certain distance of shores and ports to prevent them from being competition for established and indigenous  people living in the heartland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to cherry-pick this, but "they were required to ..." is, always, a statement of violence. What happened if they didn't follow said requirement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also, in most places non citizens generally "are required to" follow more strict rules and have less privilege than citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever. I was only taking issue with the notion that such regulations aren't violence. They are.
Click to expand...


While I believe that legislation via profiling isnt fair or even practical, I dont agree that it's "violence".


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Which goes to prove how little they care about this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that's it. I think they're convinced Democrats will destroy the country and they're willing to do anything to prevent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe that. Clinton didn't destroy the country. Obama didn't destroy the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't believe what? That Democrats will destroy the country? Neither do I. But Trumpsters do. That's the point, and the problem.
> 
> This is the end result of decades of slanted media portraying one side, or the other, as monsters intent on destroying "our way of life". Trump Republicans fear Democrats more than they fear our actual enemies. Many Democrats have the same extreme view on Republicans. We've come to treat the Presidential election as a proxy for civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't believe rightwingers believe democrats will destroy the country. They're just whipping themselves into a hyperbolic frenzy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. You believe that they don't care about the country, that they're willing to do it harm. Why wouldn't they have the same view of you? We've got to get over this shit. We're on the same side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I'm not like that. I didn't want Trump to win 4 years ago, but I accepted it when it happened. I didn't fight like hell to steal the election from Trump to give it to Hillary. I didn't promote denying Trump a smooth transition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you didn't, but the Democrat party dam sure did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, no. Trump had a smooth transition. It only got bumpy for him after the transition and after he falsely accused Obama of spying on him in Trump Tower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Falsely accused eh ??? Best do your homework. It's been proven, but ain't anyone going anywhere near trying to taint America's history on the 1st so called black skinned man to have become President finally, otherwise breaking the glass ceiling.
> 
> Everyone knows the problems that developed out of the administration in which had nothing to do with Obama's skin color, but that race card was just laying there eager for the left to use it everytime Obama's policies or actions were questioned or challenged legitimately. What a crying shame it all was.
Click to expand...

Nope. What was proven was no one surveilled was currently in Trump's campaign. Trump was not spied on. Not in Trump Towers, nowhere.


----------



## Faun

BothWings said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Which goes to prove how little they care about this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that's it. I think they're convinced Democrats will destroy the country and they're willing to do anything to prevent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe that. Clinton didn't destroy the country. Obama didn't destroy the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't believe what? That Democrats will destroy the country? Neither do I. But Trumpsters do. That's the point, and the problem.
> 
> This is the end result of decades of slanted media portraying one side, or the other, as monsters intent on destroying "our way of life". Trump Republicans fear Democrats more than they fear our actual enemies. Many Democrats have the same extreme view of Republicans. We've come to treat the Presidential election as a proxy for civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont see where mainstream news media takes any side other than that of liberals. When I see anything in media which even allows Conservative opinions to appear, it's usually on comment pages and in private chatrooms.
> 
> Honestly, although I lean a little on the conservative side I have never watched FOX news! Are they conservative? I know they are seen as a bit biased by some. I have payed attention to CNN a little just because theyre always spouting and I almost had no choice! All I see there is a lying propaganda machine. I tend to put many grains of salt together in forming my opinions. It's not just based on the daily news, it's based on what I observe in daily life and varies in complexity and depth. At times I do find some conservatives too rigid or incapable of thinking outside their own box...but liberals are totally out of control and their leaders are obviously trying to launch a global coup.
Click to expand...

_*"I dont see where mainstream news media takes any side other than that of liberals."*_

That's not because the MSM moved to the left. They're a business. They go where the money is, which is centered. You only see the MSM as Liberal because you've moved more to the right.


----------



## Faun

BothWings said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Which goes to prove how little they care about this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that's it. I think they're convinced Democrats will destroy the country and they're willing to do anything to prevent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe that. Clinton didn't destroy the country. Obama didn't destroy the country. They know that's not the case with Biden. They just don't want to lose the election and will do and say anything to hang to a glimmer of hallucination to which they cling. And they would rather harm the country, which they're doing by putting our election process into doubt and by staving off the smooth transfer of power that is so critical to the survival of this nation. It's detrimental to the USA, which they clearly don't care about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's been a collective effort over a number of presidencies, all involving democrats or RINOs like the Bushs. Bush Sr coined the term himself, "New World Order" and that has been echoed by every president since him until Trump came along. They all but admitted that they wanted to impose a quasi-utopian collectivist regime on the world. These people were recorded making speeches promoting it. But people today have totally forgot that and are more captivated by videos of Trump making faces, spread over the internet by his political enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the 'New World Order' trope.....is how its defined. What Bush was describing when he used the term was an era of multi-national cooperation where despots would be held accountable to the rule of law rather than the rule of the jungle. Here's how Bush described it:
> _
> "We stand today at a unique and extraordinary moment. The crisis in the Persian Gulf, as grave as it is, also offers a rare opportunity to move toward an historic period of cooperation. Out of these troubled times, our fifth objective — a new world order — can emerge: a new era — freer from the threat of terror, stronger in the pursuit of justice, and more secure in the quest for peace. An era in which the nations of the world, East and West, North and South, can prosper and live in harmony.
> 
> A hundred generations have searched for this elusive path to peace, while a thousand wars raged across the span of human endeavor. Today that new world is struggling to be born, a world quite different from the one we've known. A world where the rule of law supplants the rule of the jungle. A world in which nations recognize the shared responsibility for freedom and justice. A world where the strong respect the rights of the weak. This is the vision that I shared with President Gorbachev in Helsinki. He and other leaders from Europe, the Gulf, and around the world understand that how we manage this crisis today could shape the future for generations to come."_
> 
> That's Bush's 'new world order'.
> 
> The 'NWO' of conspiracy theorists is what ever the fuck they imagine it to be. Involving everything from pedophile rings to bavarian secret societies, to the masons to shape shifting lizards.
> 
> Its a conspiracy Rorschach Test
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many of Hitler's early speeches were inspiring and moving too....and at the time didnt the slightest bit suggest gassing Jews or attacking all of Europe. That came AFTER he captivated the hearts of his fellow Germans.
> 
> Bush Sr almost became president 7 ye ar rs early when Reagan was shot. With Bush's CIA past I highly doubt that was as simple as John Hinckley trying to impress Jodi Foster. John Hinckley, just like fellow assassins Oswald, Sirhan and Chapman...ALL had "Catcher in the Rye" hot on their night stands. I highly doubt that was simple coincidence either. In 1973 the CIA openly admitted to MKUltra (the using of hypnosis and drugs on people to get them to do stuff). That conspiracy is NOT a theory. They really did that and it was documented and declassified (but probably continued under a different name and with even deeper secrecy). So happens Jodi Foster also went to Yale, as did Bush Sr...and so did her father, a high ranking military officer later jailed for fraud. The younger Bush was veritably a member of the Skull and Bones fraternity where people are tested for loyalty and nobody talks about what happens inside.
> 
> How much does a criminal need to circle the bank before you suspect he might be casing the joint? These people have been planning a government overhaul in their own favor for quite some time. They are Globalists. Their mission is to replace every government in the world, or infiltrate them anyway...with people who put global corporations ahead of governments, in control of them in fact. That is the hidden meaning behind the Bush speech. Do you really think they're going to come out and say, "we want to make every government of the world a possession and asset of a one-world corporation"?
> 
> By the way, you left out the part where he says, "When we are successful...and we WILL be" with that creepy, hypnotic, sinister conviction.
Click to expand...


----------



## Thoth001

*“REPORT: DOMINION DELETED 2.7 MILLION TRUMP VOTES NATIONWIDE. DATA ANALYSIS FINDS 221,000 PENNSYLVANIA VOTES SWITCHED FROM PRESIDENT TRUMP TO BIDEN. 941,000 TRUMP VOTES DELETED. STATES USING DOMINION VOTING SYSTEMS SWITCHED 435,000 VOTES FROM TRUMP TO BIDEN.”*

The evidence of fraud, both digital (computerized) and analog (ballot-stuffing) is overwhelming*.*

 Evidence continues to pile up that Trump got far more votes—and Biden far fewer—than the media is reporting, especially in the critical swing states of Pennsylvania, Michigan, Wisconsin, Georgia, Arizona, and Nevada.  If this had been a clean election, one in which every legal vote had been counted, and every illegal ballot thrown out, Trump would have over 300 Electoral College votes.  Joe Biden would have called to concede the evening of November 3rd.
That is obviously not the situation that we find ourselves in.

The corrupt political establishments that run the swing states, or at least the big cities and most populous counties within those states, have engaged in historically unprecedented levels of election fraud.  Virtually all the power centers in our country, from Big Media and Big Tech to Hollywood and Wall Street, are attempting to deny the true winner of the presidential contest his victory, and to perversely claim the runner-up as the president-elect.

If it were up to them, they would happily see an imposter will be sworn in on January 21st as the 46th President of the United States.

Read more:









						How Trump will expose and stop biggest election heist in world history
					

The evidence of fraud, both digital (computerized) and analog (ballot-stuffing) is overwhelming. Nov 16, 2020 President Trump Disembarks Air Force One, Oct. 31, 2020, upon his arrival to Reading Re…




					jonsnewplace.wordpress.com


----------



## Thoth001

Faun said:


> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Which goes to prove how little they care about this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that's it. I think they're convinced Democrats will destroy the country and they're willing to do anything to prevent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe that. Clinton didn't destroy the country. Obama didn't destroy the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't believe what? That Democrats will destroy the country? Neither do I. But Trumpsters do. That's the point, and the problem.
> 
> This is the end result of decades of slanted media portraying one side, or the other, as monsters intent on destroying "our way of life". Trump Republicans fear Democrats more than they fear our actual enemies. Many Democrats have the same extreme view of Republicans. We've come to treat the Presidential election as a proxy for civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont see where mainstream news media takes any side other than that of liberals. When I see anything in media which even allows Conservative opinions to appear, it's usually on comment pages and in private chatrooms.
> 
> Honestly, although I lean a little on the conservative side I have never watched FOX news! Are they conservative? I know they are seen as a bit biased by some. I have payed attention to CNN a little just because theyre always spouting and I almost had no choice! All I see there is a lying propaganda machine. I tend to put many grains of salt together in forming my opinions. It's not just based on the daily news, it's based on what I observe in daily life and varies in complexity and depth. At times I do find some conservatives too rigid or incapable of thinking outside their own box...but liberals are totally out of control and their leaders are obviously trying to launch a global coup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"I dont see where mainstream news media takes any side other than that of liberals."*_
> 
> That's not because the MSM moved to the left. They're a business. They go where the money is, which is centered. You only see the MSM as Liberal because you've moved more to the right.
Click to expand...


Actually the MSM has gone so far left they can be considered to be in the Marxism territory a few steps from Communism. You can see it through examples such as their support for BLM and Antifa.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Which goes to prove how little they care about this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that's it. I think they're convinced Democrats will destroy the country and they're willing to do anything to prevent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe that. Clinton didn't destroy the country. Obama didn't destroy the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't believe what? That Democrats will destroy the country? Neither do I. But Trumpsters do. That's the point, and the problem.
> 
> This is the end result of decades of slanted media portraying one side, or the other, as monsters intent on destroying "our way of life". Trump Republicans fear Democrats more than they fear our actual enemies. Many Democrats have the same extreme view on Republicans. We've come to treat the Presidential election as a proxy for civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't believe rightwingers believe democrats will destroy the country. They're just whipping themselves into a hyperbolic frenzy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. You believe that they don't care about the country, that they're willing to do it harm. Why wouldn't they have the same view of you? We've got to get over this shit. We're on the same side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I'm not like that. I didn't want Trump to win 4 years ago, but I accepted it when it happened. I didn't fight like hell to steal the election from Trump to give it to Hillary. I didn't promote denying Trump a smooth transition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you didn't, but the Democrat party dam sure did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, no. Trump had a smooth transition. It only got bumpy for him after the transition and after he falsely accused Obama of spying on him in Trump Tower.
Click to expand...

Falsely accused Obama of spying on him in the tower?  WTF?  There was no falsely to it FAUN.


----------



## dblack

BothWings said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 200 years earlier Frederick the Great of Prussia also had a policy for Jewish immigrants which was not violent. They were required to keep their businesses within a certain distance of shores and ports to prevent them from being competition for established and indigenous  people living in the heartland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to cherry-pick this, but "they were required to ..." is, always, a statement of violence. What happened if they didn't follow said requirement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also, in most places non citizens generally "are required to" follow more strict rules and have less privilege than citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever. I was only taking issue with the notion that such regulations aren't violence. They are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I believe that legislation via profiling isnt fair or even practical, I dont agree that it's "violence".
Click to expand...


And what happens if the targets of that legislation don't agree? What happens if people don't abide? - you know the answer, they face violent repercussions.


----------



## Faun

Thoth001 said:


> *“REPORT: DOMINION DELETED 2.7 MILLION TRUMP VOTES NATIONWIDE. DATA ANALYSIS FINDS 221,000 PENNSYLVANIA VOTES SWITCHED FROM PRESIDENT TRUMP TO BIDEN. 941,000 TRUMP VOTES DELETED. STATES USING DOMINION VOTING SYSTEMS SWITCHED 435,000 VOTES FROM TRUMP TO BIDEN.”*
> 
> The evidence of fraud, both digital (computerized) and analog (ballot-stuffing) is overwhelming*.*
> 
> Evidence continues to pile up that Trump got far more votes—and Biden far fewer—than the media is reporting, especially in the critical swing states of Pennsylvania, Michigan, Wisconsin, Georgia, Arizona, and Nevada.  If this had been a clean election, one in which every legal vote had been counted, and every illegal ballot thrown out, Trump would have over 300 Electoral College votes.  Joe Biden would have called to concede the evening of November 3rd.
> That is obviously not the situation that we find ourselves in.
> 
> The corrupt political establishments that run the swing states, or at least the big cities and most populous counties within those states, have engaged in historically unprecedented levels of election fraud.  Virtually all the power centers in our country, from Big Media and Big Tech to Hollywood and Wall Street, are attempting to deny the true winner of the presidential contest his victory, and to perversely claim the runner-up as the president-elect.
> 
> If it were up to them, they would happily see an imposter will be sworn in on January 21st as the 46th President of the United States.
> 
> Read more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Trump will expose and stop biggest election heist in world history
> 
> 
> The evidence of fraud, both digital (computerized) and analog (ballot-stuffing) is overwhelming. Nov 16, 2020 President Trump Disembarks Air Force One, Oct. 31, 2020, upon his arrival to Reading Re…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonsnewplace.wordpress.com


Stop spreading fake news. 

jonsnewplace.wordpress is not a news site. 






						Joint Statement from Elections Infrastructure Government Coordinating Council & the Election Infrastructure Sector Coordinating Executive Committees | CISA
					

The members of Election Infrastructure Government Coordinating Council (GCC) Executive Committee – Cybersecurity and Infrastructure Security Agency (CISA) Assistant Director Bob Kolasky, U.S. Election Assistance Commission Chair Benjamin Hovland, National Association of Secretaries of State...




					www.cisa.gov
				




_There is no evidence that any voting system deleted or lost votes, changed votes, or was in any way compromised._​


----------



## BothWings

Thoth001 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Which goes to prove how little they care about this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that's it. I think they're convinced Democrats will destroy the country and they're willing to do anything to prevent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe that. Clinton didn't destroy the country. Obama didn't destroy the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't believe what? That Democrats will destroy the country? Neither do I. But Trumpsters do. That's the point, and the problem.
> 
> This is the end result of decades of slanted media portraying one side, or the other, as monsters intent on destroying "our way of life". Trump Republicans fear Democrats more than they fear our actual enemies. Many Democrats have the same extreme view of Republicans. We've come to treat the Presidential election as a proxy for civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont see where mainstream news media takes any side other than that of liberals. When I see anything in media which even allows Conservative opinions to appear, it's usually on comment pages and in private chatrooms.
> 
> Honestly, although I lean a little on the conservative side I have never watched FOX news! Are they conservative? I know they are seen as a bit biased by some. I have payed attention to CNN a little just because theyre always spouting and I almost had no choice! All I see there is a lying propaganda machine. I tend to put many grains of salt together in forming my opinions. It's not just based on the daily news, it's based on what I observe in daily life and varies in complexity and depth. At times I do find some conservatives too rigid or incapable of thinking outside their own box...but liberals are totally out of control and their leaders are obviously trying to launch a global coup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"I dont see where mainstream news media takes any side other than that of liberals."*_
> 
> That's not because the MSM moved to the left. They're a business. They go where the money is, which is centered. You only see the MSM as Liberal because you've moved more to the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the MSM has gone so far left they can be considered to be in the Marxism territory a few steps from Communism. You can see it through examples such as their support for BLM and Antifa.
Click to expand...


The new Brown Shirts.


----------



## Faun

Thoth001 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Which goes to prove how little they care about this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that's it. I think they're convinced Democrats will destroy the country and they're willing to do anything to prevent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe that. Clinton didn't destroy the country. Obama didn't destroy the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't believe what? That Democrats will destroy the country? Neither do I. But Trumpsters do. That's the point, and the problem.
> 
> This is the end result of decades of slanted media portraying one side, or the other, as monsters intent on destroying "our way of life". Trump Republicans fear Democrats more than they fear our actual enemies. Many Democrats have the same extreme view of Republicans. We've come to treat the Presidential election as a proxy for civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont see where mainstream news media takes any side other than that of liberals. When I see anything in media which even allows Conservative opinions to appear, it's usually on comment pages and in private chatrooms.
> 
> Honestly, although I lean a little on the conservative side I have never watched FOX news! Are they conservative? I know they are seen as a bit biased by some. I have payed attention to CNN a little just because theyre always spouting and I almost had no choice! All I see there is a lying propaganda machine. I tend to put many grains of salt together in forming my opinions. It's not just based on the daily news, it's based on what I observe in daily life and varies in complexity and depth. At times I do find some conservatives too rigid or incapable of thinking outside their own box...but liberals are totally out of control and their leaders are obviously trying to launch a global coup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"I dont see where mainstream news media takes any side other than that of liberals."*_
> 
> That's not because the MSM moved to the left. They're a business. They go where the money is, which is centered. You only see the MSM as Liberal because you've moved more to the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the MSM has gone so far left they can be considered to be in the Marxism territory a few steps from Communism. You can see it through examples such as their support for BLM and Antifa.
Click to expand...

In your short time here, you've already proven yourself to be a certifiable wackadoo. So who should give a shit about your personal MSM paranoia?


----------



## Faun

Turtlesoup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Which goes to prove how little they care about this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that's it. I think they're convinced Democrats will destroy the country and they're willing to do anything to prevent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe that. Clinton didn't destroy the country. Obama didn't destroy the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't believe what? That Democrats will destroy the country? Neither do I. But Trumpsters do. That's the point, and the problem.
> 
> This is the end result of decades of slanted media portraying one side, or the other, as monsters intent on destroying "our way of life". Trump Republicans fear Democrats more than they fear our actual enemies. Many Democrats have the same extreme view on Republicans. We've come to treat the Presidential election as a proxy for civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't believe rightwingers believe democrats will destroy the country. They're just whipping themselves into a hyperbolic frenzy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. You believe that they don't care about the country, that they're willing to do it harm. Why wouldn't they have the same view of you? We've got to get over this shit. We're on the same side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I'm not like that. I didn't want Trump to win 4 years ago, but I accepted it when it happened. I didn't fight like hell to steal the election from Trump to give it to Hillary. I didn't promote denying Trump a smooth transition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you didn't, but the Democrat party dam sure did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, no. Trump had a smooth transition. It only got bumpy for him after the transition and after he falsely accused Obama of spying on him in Trump Tower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Falsely accused Obama of spying on him in the tower?  WTF?  There was no falsely to it FAUN.
Click to expand...

Of course there was. Neither Trump nor anyone actively in his campaign was being eavesdropped.


----------



## BothWings

Thoth001 said:


> *“REPORT: DOMINION DELETED 2.7 MILLION TRUMP VOTES NATIONWIDE. DATA ANALYSIS FINDS 221,000 PENNSYLVANIA VOTES SWITCHED FROM PRESIDENT TRUMP TO BIDEN. 941,000 TRUMP VOTES DELETED. STATES USING DOMINION VOTING SYSTEMS SWITCHED 435,000 VOTES FROM TRUMP TO BIDEN.”*
> 
> The evidence of fraud, both digital (computerized) and analog (ballot-stuffing) is overwhelming*.*
> 
> Evidence continues to pile up that Trump got far more votes—and Biden far fewer—than the media is reporting, especially in the critical swing states of Pennsylvania, Michigan, Wisconsin, Georgia, Arizona, and Nevada.  If this had been a clean election, one in which every legal vote had been counted, and every illegal ballot thrown out, Trump would have over 300 Electoral College votes.  Joe Biden would have called to concede the evening of November 3rd.
> That is obviously not the situation that we find ourselves in.
> 
> The corrupt political establishments that run the swing states, or at least the big cities and most populous counties within those states, have engaged in historically unprecedented levels of election fraud.  Virtually all the power centers in our country, from Big Media and Big Tech to Hollywood and Wall Street, are attempting to deny the true winner of the presidential contest his victory, and to perversely claim the runner-up as the president-elect.
> 
> If it were up to them, they would happily see an imposter will be sworn in on January 21st as the 46th President of the United States.
> 
> Read more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Trump will expose and stop biggest election heist in world history
> 
> 
> The evidence of fraud, both digital (computerized) and analog (ballot-stuffing) is overwhelming. Nov 16, 2020 President Trump Disembarks Air Force One, Oct. 31, 2020, upon his arrival to Reading Re…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonsnewplace.wordpress.com



Might be a good idea not to give away the defensive tactics of your side! The globalist left is already overconfident. Best to make that work for you the best you can. In a court case, the defense generally does not throw their game plan in the plaintiff's face outside of the courtroom.


----------



## BothWings

dblack said:


> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 200 years earlier Frederick the Great of Prussia also had a policy for Jewish immigrants which was not violent. They were required to keep their businesses within a certain distance of shores and ports to prevent them from being competition for established and indigenous  people living in the heartland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to cherry-pick this, but "they were required to ..." is, always, a statement of violence. What happened if they didn't follow said requirement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also, in most places non citizens generally "are required to" follow more strict rules and have less privilege than citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever. I was only taking issue with the notion that such regulations aren't violence. They are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I believe that legislation via profiling isnt fair or even practical, I dont agree that it's "violence".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what happens if the targets of that legislation don't agree? What happens if people don't abide? - you know the answer, they face violent repercussions.
Click to expand...


That's quite one-sided. We have laws for a reason and they are usually enforceable. If not, what's the point? I'm sure illegal immigrants dont agree with our immigration laws...or simply dont care.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Skylar said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a man without a party, Godboy. You need to pick a new one.....or learn how to swallow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would have to improve several orders of magnitude to rise to the level of indecent.
> "There are only two kinds of people, decent and indecent." - Elie Wiesel
> 
> ciao brutto
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "And when you're a star, they let you do it. You can do anything. Grab 'em by the pussy. You can do anything."
> 
> Donald J. Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But by all means. Tell us more about 'indecency'.
Click to expand...


You enthusiastically supported a man credibly accused of sexually assaulting a woman and accepting bribes from foreign powers.  You don't need to tell us anything about indecency, because we can just look at you.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Coyote said:


> Kj.
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. There is. The MEDIA started a panic. For POLITICAL reasons. The filthy Democrats never waste a crisis. They don't want a cure. At least until January 21. That is the kind of filth they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amen Brother. Shout it from the rooftops - the ones Muslim Democrats throw Democrat homosexuals off of.  You know, those Leftists Coyote calls "Americans."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU don't get to decide who is or is not American.
> 
> And that is a good thing for OUR country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do get to observe, discern, form, and express opinions.  That's what America is about . . . not that fascist-supporting leftist like you would know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only fascist supporters I see are those attempting to overturn a legitimate election in order to keep their leader in power.  That might be you.
Click to expand...


Good thing I've never valued your intelligence enough to ask or care what you "think" you see, then.  

"Fascist" is not defined as "people who disagree with me, so that makes them bad!!!"  You are pitching a fit like a spoiled child because people are following a very clear and established legal process when you want them to just sit down, shut up, and give you your way immediately.  And because people are expressing opinions you don't like, your first response is, "You don't get to decide that!"  Well, yeah, Il Duce, they do; they're opinions.

If you can get someone literate to look up "fascist" in the dictionary for you and explain what it actually means, you'll see that your instinctive reaction to make people stop exercising their rights when you don't like what they do with them meets the actual definition of what you mistakenly assumed was a generic insult.


----------



## Coyote

Cecilie1200 said:


> Good thing I've never valued your intelligence enough to ask or care what you "think" you see, then.
> 
> *"Fascist" is not defined as "people who disagree with me, so that makes them bad!!!"  *You are pitching a fit like a spoiled child because people are following a very clear and established legal process when you want them to just sit down, shut up, and give you your way immediately.  And because people are expressing opinions you don't like, your first response is, "You don't get to decide that!"  Well, yeah, Il Duce, they do; they're opinions.
> 
> If you can get someone literate to look up "fascist" in the dictionary for you and explain what it actually means, you'll see that your instinctive reaction to make people stop exercising their rights when you don't like what they do with them meets the actual definition of what you mistakenly assumed was a generic insult.




Cool. Now I'll ignore the rest of your one long massive whine, and concentrate on this point.

Can you tell us what fascism really means?  I am betting you can't, or you would have used it correctly in the first place.

When you have a candidate, who has pretty clearly lost, yet is persisting in making unfounded claims of "rigged" and "massive fraud", and is tacitly *encouraging people to overturn the election*, then you are one step *closer to fascism* than any leftist who is saying - get over it already, start sharing stuff with the transition team and quit putting our country at risk.  No one is saying Trump can't or does not have the right to pursue legal options, however - note: when these legal options were being pursued with Gore and Bush, BOTH men were getting briefed.

What you should be worried about is that people are even thinking of options like this one to cling to power.  This is one step closer to fascism than anything you lot are whining about.









						Trump Allies Suggest Electoral College Could Overturn A Biden Win. Here’s Why That (Probably) Wouldn’t Work.
					

States are not constitutionally required to respect the results of a popular vote, but federal law makes it very tough for them to ignore the voters’ choice.




					www.forbes.com
				




Your "fascism" can join the constant screams of meaningless Nazi, Marxist, Commie and Socialist accusations emitting from your brethren.


----------



## Rambunctious

Biden is not the legitimate winner and he knows it.....


----------



## Rambunctious

Coyote said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing I've never valued your intelligence enough to ask or care what you "think" you see, then.
> 
> *"Fascist" is not defined as "people who disagree with me, so that makes them bad!!!"  *You are pitching a fit like a spoiled child because people are following a very clear and established legal process when you want them to just sit down, shut up, and give you your way immediately.  And because people are expressing opinions you don't like, your first response is, "You don't get to decide that!"  Well, yeah, Il Duce, they do; they're opinions.
> 
> If you can get someone literate to look up "fascist" in the dictionary for you and explain what it actually means, you'll see that your instinctive reaction to make people stop exercising their rights when you don't like what they do with them meets the actual definition of what you mistakenly assumed was a generic insult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. Now I'll ignore the rest of your one long massive whine, and concentrate on this point.
> 
> Can you tell us what fascism really means?  I am betting you can't, or you would have used it correctly in the first place.
> 
> When you have a candidate, who has pretty clearly lost, yet is persisting in making unfounded claims of "rigged" and "massive fraud", and is tacitly *encouraging people to overturn the election*, then you are one step *closer to fascism* than any leftist who is saying - get over it already, start sharing stuff with the transition team and quit putting our country at risk.  No one is saying Trump can't or does not have the right to pursue legal options, however - note: when these legal options were being pursued with Gore and Bush, BOTH men were getting briefed.
> 
> What you should be worried about is that people are even thinking of options like this one to cling to power.  This is one step closer to fascism than anything you lot are whining about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Allies Suggest Electoral College Could Overturn A Biden Win. Here’s Why That (Probably) Wouldn’t Work.
> 
> 
> States are not constitutionally required to respect the results of a popular vote, but federal law makes it very tough for them to ignore the voters’ choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your "fascism" can join the constant screams of meaningless Nazi, Marxist, Commie and Socialist accusations emitting from your brethren.
Click to expand...

Coookooo coookoo cookoo


----------



## Faun

Rambunctious said:


> Biden is not the legitimate winner and he knows it.....


Still your president in 2 months.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Mac1958 said:


> "News Punch" sourcing "Newsmax".
> 
> Okay.




They take whatever they can find on the internet and offer it up as fact, regardless of source.
They are the biggest suckers for fake news.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

ChemEngineer said:


> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com



You fucking idiot, if this had one iota of truth Trump would have RACED to the mic in the press room and announced it on live TV.

Then there's this:


*'No Evidence' of Voter Fraud, Says Federal Election Commission*
www.newsweek.com › ... › Federal Election Commission
Nov 7, 2020 — "_State_ and local officials and poll workers throughout the country really stepped up. And there _have been_ very few complaints about how this _election_ was run," said Ellen Weintraub, an _FEC_. ... There is no evidence of _illegal_ votes being cast." Weintraub made the comments while appearing on CNN ...

*EXPLAINER: Trump's challenges fail to prove election fraud*
apnews.com › article › ap-explains-fail-prove-election-f...

6 days ago — Most make similar claims that _have_ not _been_ proven to _have_ affected any votes, ... The campaign is asking the court to bar the certification of _election_ results ... Secretary of _State_ Katie Hobbs' _office has_ called Trump's lawsuit a ... alleges “_illegal_ and ineligible ballots were counted” without providing proof.


*'No Evidence' of Voter Fraud, Says Federal Election ...*
www.msn.com › en-us › news › politics › no-evidence-...

Nov 8, 2020 — "_State_ and local officials and poll workers throughout the country really stepped up. And there _have been_ very few complaints about how this _election_ was run," said Ellen Weintraub, an _FEC_ commissioner, on Saturday. ... There is no evidence of _illegal_ votes being cast." Video Player is loading. Play Video.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Turtlesoup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Which goes to prove how little they care about this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that's it. I think they're convinced Democrats will destroy the country and they're willing to do anything to prevent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe that. Clinton didn't destroy the country. Obama didn't destroy the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't believe what? That Democrats will destroy the country? Neither do I. But Trumpsters do. That's the point, and the problem.
> 
> This is the end result of decades of slanted media portraying one side, or the other, as monsters intent on destroying "our way of life". Trump Republicans fear Democrats more than they fear our actual enemies. Many Democrats have the same extreme view on Republicans. We've come to treat the Presidential election as a proxy for civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't believe rightwingers believe democrats will destroy the country. They're just whipping themselves into a hyperbolic frenzy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. You believe that they don't care about the country, that they're willing to do it harm. Why wouldn't they have the same view of you? We've got to get over this shit. We're on the same side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I'm not like that. I didn't want Trump to win 4 years ago, but I accepted it when it happened. I didn't fight like hell to steal the election from Trump to give it to Hillary. I didn't promote denying Trump a smooth transition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you didn't, but the Democrat party dam sure did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, no. Trump had a smooth transition. It only got bumpy for him after the transition and after he falsely accused Obama of spying on him in Trump Tower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Falsely accused Obama of spying on him in the tower?  WTF?  There was no falsely to it FAUN.
Click to expand...

the shill is getting desperate.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rambunctious said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing I've never valued your intelligence enough to ask or care what you "think" you see, then.
> 
> *"Fascist" is not defined as "people who disagree with me, so that makes them bad!!!"  *You are pitching a fit like a spoiled child because people are following a very clear and established legal process when you want them to just sit down, shut up, and give you your way immediately.  And because people are expressing opinions you don't like, your first response is, "You don't get to decide that!"  Well, yeah, Il Duce, they do; they're opinions.
> 
> If you can get someone literate to look up "fascist" in the dictionary for you and explain what it actually means, you'll see that your instinctive reaction to make people stop exercising their rights when you don't like what they do with them meets the actual definition of what you mistakenly assumed was a generic insult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. Now I'll ignore the rest of your one long massive whine, and concentrate on this point.
> 
> Can you tell us what fascism really means?  I am betting you can't, or you would have used it correctly in the first place.
> 
> When you have a candidate, who has pretty clearly lost, yet is persisting in making unfounded claims of "rigged" and "massive fraud", and is tacitly *encouraging people to overturn the election*, then you are one step *closer to fascism* than any leftist who is saying - get over it already, start sharing stuff with the transition team and quit putting our country at risk.  No one is saying Trump can't or does not have the right to pursue legal options, however - note: when these legal options were being pursued with Gore and Bush, BOTH men were getting briefed.
> 
> What you should be worried about is that people are even thinking of options like this one to cling to power.  This is one step closer to fascism than anything you lot are whining about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Allies Suggest Electoral College Could Overturn A Biden Win. Here’s Why That (Probably) Wouldn’t Work.
> 
> 
> States are not constitutionally required to respect the results of a popular vote, but federal law makes it very tough for them to ignore the voters’ choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your "fascism" can join the constant screams of meaningless Nazi, Marxist, Commie and Socialist accusations emitting from your brethren.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coookooo coookoo cookoo
Click to expand...

  
as is always the case in her babble  here everyday.


----------



## Doc7505

Thoth001 said:


> *“REPORT: DOMINION DELETED 2.7 MILLION TRUMP VOTES NATIONWIDE. DATA ANALYSIS FINDS 221,000 PENNSYLVANIA VOTES SWITCHED FROM PRESIDENT TRUMP TO BIDEN. 941,000 TRUMP VOTES DELETED. STATES USING DOMINION VOTING SYSTEMS SWITCHED 435,000 VOTES FROM TRUMP TO BIDEN.”*
> 
> The evidence of fraud, both digital (computerized) and analog (ballot-stuffing) is overwhelming*.*
> 
> Evidence continues to pile up that Trump got far more votes—and Biden far fewer—than the media is reporting, especially in the critical swing states of Pennsylvania, Michigan, Wisconsin, Georgia, Arizona, and Nevada.  If this had been a clean election, one in which every legal vote had been counted, and every illegal ballot thrown out, Trump would have over 300 Electoral College votes.  Joe Biden would have called to concede the evening of November 3rd.
> That is obviously not the situation that we find ourselves in.
> 
> The corrupt political establishments that run the swing states, or at least the big cities and most populous counties within those states, have engaged in historically unprecedented levels of election fraud.  Virtually all the power centers in our country, from Big Media and Big Tech to Hollywood and Wall Street, are attempting to deny the true winner of the presidential contest his victory, and to perversely claim the runner-up as the president-elect.
> 
> If it were up to them, they would happily see an imposter will be sworn in on January 21st as the 46th President of the United States.
> 
> Read more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Trump will expose and stop biggest election heist in world history
> 
> 
> The evidence of fraud, both digital (computerized) and analog (ballot-stuffing) is overwhelming. Nov 16, 2020 President Trump Disembarks Air Force One, Oct. 31, 2020, upon his arrival to Reading Re…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonsnewplace.wordpress.com




~~~~~~








						Smartmatic Director Admitted in 2017 that Their System Was Able to Create "At Least One Million" Phantom Votes in that Year's Venezuela Election
					

Smartmatic has been stealing elections in Venezuela since at least 2004. In Ausust 2017 Smartmatic Director Antonio Mugica admitted that the Smartmatic machines and software created at least one million phantom votes in the national elections in Venezuela. Mugica added that the fact election...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				




​


----------



## ChemEngineer

dblack said:


> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.



The dummies ate up the lies presented by the FBI and Fake News for four miserable years.
That was obvious nonsense, not that you give a damn.

My long list of Leftists on my Ignore List just grew by you. Life is too short to bother reading
hateful lies.

ciao brutto


----------



## San Souci

Rambunctious said:


> Biden is not the legitimate winner and he knows it.....


Time to revamp the Tea Party. 2022 is not far off. Getting Pelosi OUT of power should be our concern. BTW--Trump has only done ONE term. He could declare on Jan 21 and campaign all he wants. Think THIS wouldn't get the filthy MEDIA in a twist?


----------



## dblack

ChemEngineer said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dummies ate up the lies presented by the FBI and Fake News for four miserable years.
> That was obvious nonsense, not that you give a damn.
Click to expand...


I totally give a damn. I was never behind the Russian collusion nonsense. 



> My long list of Leftists on my Ignore List just grew by you. Life is too short to bother reading
> hateful lies.



That's too bad. Adios.


----------



## San Souci

dblack said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dummies ate up the lies presented by the FBI and Fake News for four miserable years.
> That was obvious nonsense, not that you give a damn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I totally give a damn. I was never behind the Russian collusion nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My long list of Leftists on my Ignore List just grew by you. Life is too short to bother reading
> hateful lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's too bad. Adios.
Click to expand...

So do ya think Trump should have fired Mueller? I do. Not only that ,I think Trump should have put up a "Special Prosecuter" to go after the Clintons and their ilk.


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## dblack

San Souci said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dummies ate up the lies presented by the FBI and Fake News for four miserable years.
> That was obvious nonsense, not that you give a damn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I totally give a damn. I was never behind the Russian collusion nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My long list of Leftists on my Ignore List just grew by you. Life is too short to bother reading
> hateful lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's too bad. Adios.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do ya think Trump should have fired Mueller? I do. Not only that ,I think Trump should have put up a "Special Prosecuter" to go after the Clintons and their ilk.
Click to expand...

I dunno. That would have probably been worse for him, politically. He should have just cooperated fully. They obviously didn't have anything on him.


----------



## DrLove

Oh M HELL - #TrumpulibansStillInnDenial!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "News Punch" sourcing "Newsmax".
> 
> Okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They take whatever they can find on the internet and offer it up as fact, regardless of source.
> They are the biggest suckers for fake news.
Click to expand...


Two words for you, Chuckles:  Russian.  Collusion.

Oh, and two more words for you:  Fuck. Off.


----------



## DrLove

#BitterClingers


----------



## Toro

This just in!


----------



## Faun

Rambunctious said:


>


Poor baby.


----------



## ChemEngineer

It only takes one.  You Leftists don't get it.

More to the point, you did NOT provide a fake news source and link for your disinformation. It is noteworthy that Leftists invariably demand links an sources for anything which makes you grind your teeth.


----------



## ChemEngineer

Coyote said:


> Your "fascism" can join the constant screams of meaningless Nazi, Marxist, Commie and Socialist accusations emitting from your brethren.



As thoroughly documented in the book Liberal Fascism by Jonah Goldberg, fascists were beloved by Democrats.  They still are.  Fascism is rule by the state, which is you Democrats. Big government.  More control.  Less freedom. It's not just a pejorative you hurl at anyone who fails to walk in socialist lockstep with you. Benito Mussolini was the first fascist.  He was a proud socialist, like Bernie Sanders, like Maxine Waters, like Barack Obama, like most millennials prefer over liberty.

Anyone who would like to read my notes on Liberal Fascism, please contact me by PM.  I take notes on every book I read after the nonsense by atheist, hateful Leftist Isaac Asimov wrote in his book Counting the Eons. It was SO FULL of ignorance and nonsense that I wrote to his publisher, citing them.  Isaac sent me a postcard ignoring all his errors and calling me "stupid" as is the practice of lying leftists.  
I sold his postcard on eBay for $75.

"If you throw a rock up in the air it goes on forever." - Ibid
"If you breathe through a hose underwater and it is long enough, you suffocate because no fresh air comes in." - Ibid
What a doofus.  A simple snorkel is long enough to prevent you from taking a breath when you are vertical and extend the flexible snorkel to vertical.  But even if you could take a breath, you simply need to exhale out your nose and inhale through the snorkel or hose.  Idiot didn't think, didn't know, didn't care.  

His son was prosecuted for having child pornography on his computer.
Loser Leftist as a father, husband, human.  Isaac was afraid to fly aircraft.
Anti-science ignoramus.


----------



## Faun

ChemEngineer said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your "fascism" can join the constant screams of meaningless Nazi, Marxist, Commie and Socialist accusations emitting from your brethren.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As thoroughly documented in the book Liberal Fascism by Jonah Goldberg, fascists were beloved by Democrats.  They still are.  Fascism is rule by the state, which is you Democrats. Big government.  More control.  Less freedom. It's not just a pejorative you hurl at anyone who fails to walk in socialist lockstep with you. Benito Mussolini was the first fascist.  He was a proud socialist, like Bernie Sanders, like Maxine Waters, like Barack Obama, like most millennials prefer over liberty.
> 
> Anyone who would like to read my notes on Liberal Fascism, please contact me by PM.  I take notes on every book I read after the nonsense by atheist, hateful Leftist Isaac Asimov wrote in his book Counting the Eons. It was SO FULL of ignorance and nonsense that I wrote to his publisher, citing them.  Isaac sent me a postcard ignoring all his errors and calling me "stupid" as is the practice of lying leftists.
> I sold his postcard on eBay for $75.
> 
> "If you throw a rock up in the air it goes on forever." - Ibid
> "If you breathe through a hose underwater and it is long enough, you suffocate because no fresh air comes in." - Ibid
> What a doofus.  A simple snorkel is long enough to prevent you from taking a breath when you are vertical and extend the flexible snorkel to vertical.  But even if you could take a breath, you simply need to exhale out your nose and inhale through the snorkel or hose.  Idiot didn't think, didn't know, didn't care.
> 
> His son was prosecuted for having child pornography on his computer.
> Loser Leftist as a father, husband, human.  Isaac was afraid to fly aircraft.
> Anti-science ignoramus.
Click to expand...

I can't wait until January 20th!


----------



## San Souci

dblack said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dummies ate up the lies presented by the FBI and Fake News for four miserable years.
> That was obvious nonsense, not that you give a damn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I totally give a damn. I was never behind the Russian collusion nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My long list of Leftists on my Ignore List just grew by you. Life is too short to bother reading
> hateful lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's too bad. Adios.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do ya think Trump should have fired Mueller? I do. Not only that ,I think Trump should have put up a "Special Prosecuter" to go after the Clintons and their ilk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno. That would have probably been worse for him, politically. He should have just cooperated fully. They obviously didn't have anything on him.
Click to expand...

Nope. Constant "investigations" caused the loss in 2018. Should have fired them all. Then fired everyone in the Justice Dept ,FBI ,CIA and everywhere else that was appointed by Big Ears.


----------



## asaratis

*Lin Wood Outlines Case for Rampant Voter Fraud, GA Vote Corruption; GA Election will Be Nullified*


This radio broadcast (about 30 minutes) should be heard by all who doubt that the 2020 election is illegitimate.

Lin Wood is filing a lawsuit that will negate the entire Georgia election.  We will be voting again for all of the down-ballot races. 

Pay attention......


----------



## Thoth001

ChemEngineer said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your "fascism" can join the constant screams of meaningless Nazi, Marxist, Commie and Socialist accusations emitting from your brethren.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As thoroughly documented in the book Liberal Fascism by Jonah Goldberg, fascists were beloved by Democrats.  They still are.  Fascism is rule by the state, which is you Democrats. Big government.  More control.  Less freedom. It's not just a pejorative you hurl at anyone who fails to walk in socialist lockstep with you. Benito Mussolini was the first fascist.  He was a proud socialist, like Bernie Sanders, like Maxine Waters, like Barack Obama, like most millennials prefer over liberty.
> 
> Anyone who would like to read my notes on Liberal Fascism, please contact me by PM.  I take notes on every book I read after the nonsense by atheist, hateful Leftist Isaac Asimov wrote in his book Counting the Eons. It was SO FULL of ignorance and nonsense that I wrote to his publisher, citing them.  Isaac sent me a postcard ignoring all his errors and calling me "stupid" as is the practice of lying leftists.
> I sold his postcard on eBay for $75.
> 
> "If you throw a rock up in the air it goes on forever." - Ibid
> "If you breathe through a hose underwater and it is long enough, you suffocate because no fresh air comes in." - Ibid
> What a doofus.  A simple snorkel is long enough to prevent you from taking a breath when you are vertical and extend the flexible snorkel to vertical.  But even if you could take a breath, you simply need to exhale out your nose and inhale through the snorkel or hose.  Idiot didn't think, didn't know, didn't care.
> 
> His son was prosecuted for having child pornography on his computer.
> Loser Leftist as a father, husband, human.  Isaac was afraid to fly aircraft.
> Anti-science ignoramus.
Click to expand...


And I think everyone should look at Bidens Fascist plans with Covid. This enlightened Youtuber goes over it. It is pretty awful and sickening, yet the Biden crew call Trump a Fascist.


----------



## Thoth001

BothWings said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *“REPORT: DOMINION DELETED 2.7 MILLION TRUMP VOTES NATIONWIDE. DATA ANALYSIS FINDS 221,000 PENNSYLVANIA VOTES SWITCHED FROM PRESIDENT TRUMP TO BIDEN. 941,000 TRUMP VOTES DELETED. STATES USING DOMINION VOTING SYSTEMS SWITCHED 435,000 VOTES FROM TRUMP TO BIDEN.”*
> 
> The evidence of fraud, both digital (computerized) and analog (ballot-stuffing) is overwhelming*.*
> 
> Evidence continues to pile up that Trump got far more votes—and Biden far fewer—than the media is reporting, especially in the critical swing states of Pennsylvania, Michigan, Wisconsin, Georgia, Arizona, and Nevada.  If this had been a clean election, one in which every legal vote had been counted, and every illegal ballot thrown out, Trump would have over 300 Electoral College votes.  Joe Biden would have called to concede the evening of November 3rd.
> That is obviously not the situation that we find ourselves in.
> 
> The corrupt political establishments that run the swing states, or at least the big cities and most populous counties within those states, have engaged in historically unprecedented levels of election fraud.  Virtually all the power centers in our country, from Big Media and Big Tech to Hollywood and Wall Street, are attempting to deny the true winner of the presidential contest his victory, and to perversely claim the runner-up as the president-elect.
> 
> If it were up to them, they would happily see an imposter will be sworn in on January 21st as the 46th President of the United States.
> 
> Read more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Trump will expose and stop biggest election heist in world history
> 
> 
> The evidence of fraud, both digital (computerized) and analog (ballot-stuffing) is overwhelming. Nov 16, 2020 President Trump Disembarks Air Force One, Oct. 31, 2020, upon his arrival to Reading Re…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonsnewplace.wordpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be a good idea not to give away the defensive tactics of your side! The globalist left is already overconfident. Best to make that work for you the best you can. In a court case, the defense generally does not throw their game plan in the plaintiff's face outside of the courtroom.
Click to expand...


I don't have a side. The only side I am on is freedom and liberty for all. I really don't subscribe to a label. But sure the left is anything but freedom and liberty anymore. It seems all they want is bigger government. I am also for reducing the government. It has become way to out of control.


----------



## Thoth001

Faun said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *“REPORT: DOMINION DELETED 2.7 MILLION TRUMP VOTES NATIONWIDE. DATA ANALYSIS FINDS 221,000 PENNSYLVANIA VOTES SWITCHED FROM PRESIDENT TRUMP TO BIDEN. 941,000 TRUMP VOTES DELETED. STATES USING DOMINION VOTING SYSTEMS SWITCHED 435,000 VOTES FROM TRUMP TO BIDEN.”*
> 
> The evidence of fraud, both digital (computerized) and analog (ballot-stuffing) is overwhelming*.*
> 
> Evidence continues to pile up that Trump got far more votes—and Biden far fewer—than the media is reporting, especially in the critical swing states of Pennsylvania, Michigan, Wisconsin, Georgia, Arizona, and Nevada.  If this had been a clean election, one in which every legal vote had been counted, and every illegal ballot thrown out, Trump would have over 300 Electoral College votes.  Joe Biden would have called to concede the evening of November 3rd.
> That is obviously not the situation that we find ourselves in.
> 
> The corrupt political establishments that run the swing states, or at least the big cities and most populous counties within those states, have engaged in historically unprecedented levels of election fraud.  Virtually all the power centers in our country, from Big Media and Big Tech to Hollywood and Wall Street, are attempting to deny the true winner of the presidential contest his victory, and to perversely claim the runner-up as the president-elect.
> 
> If it were up to them, they would happily see an imposter will be sworn in on January 21st as the 46th President of the United States.
> 
> Read more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Trump will expose and stop biggest election heist in world history
> 
> 
> The evidence of fraud, both digital (computerized) and analog (ballot-stuffing) is overwhelming. Nov 16, 2020 President Trump Disembarks Air Force One, Oct. 31, 2020, upon his arrival to Reading Re…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonsnewplace.wordpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop spreading fake news.
> 
> jonsnewplace.wordpress is not a news site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joint Statement from Elections Infrastructure Government Coordinating Council & the Election Infrastructure Sector Coordinating Executive Committees | CISA
> 
> 
> The members of Election Infrastructure Government Coordinating Council (GCC) Executive Committee – Cybersecurity and Infrastructure Security Agency (CISA) Assistant Director Bob Kolasky, U.S. Election Assistance Commission Chair Benjamin Hovland, National Association of Secretaries of State...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cisa.gov
> 
> 
> 
> ​_There is no evidence that any voting system deleted or lost votes, changed votes, or was in any way compromised._​
Click to expand...


What do you consider a news site? CNN? You have to be kidding me, and sure jonsnewplace is more of a blog where you will find actual journalism, which you don't find on the MSM. But go ahead and believe your CIA controlled lamestream media and the lies and propaganda they feed you on a daily basis. That is your choice.


----------



## Thoth001

Faun said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Which goes to prove how little they care about this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that's it. I think they're convinced Democrats will destroy the country and they're willing to do anything to prevent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe that. Clinton didn't destroy the country. Obama didn't destroy the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't believe what? That Democrats will destroy the country? Neither do I. But Trumpsters do. That's the point, and the problem.
> 
> This is the end result of decades of slanted media portraying one side, or the other, as monsters intent on destroying "our way of life". Trump Republicans fear Democrats more than they fear our actual enemies. Many Democrats have the same extreme view of Republicans. We've come to treat the Presidential election as a proxy for civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont see where mainstream news media takes any side other than that of liberals. When I see anything in media which even allows Conservative opinions to appear, it's usually on comment pages and in private chatrooms.
> 
> Honestly, although I lean a little on the conservative side I have never watched FOX news! Are they conservative? I know they are seen as a bit biased by some. I have payed attention to CNN a little just because theyre always spouting and I almost had no choice! All I see there is a lying propaganda machine. I tend to put many grains of salt together in forming my opinions. It's not just based on the daily news, it's based on what I observe in daily life and varies in complexity and depth. At times I do find some conservatives too rigid or incapable of thinking outside their own box...but liberals are totally out of control and their leaders are obviously trying to launch a global coup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"I dont see where mainstream news media takes any side other than that of liberals."*_
> 
> That's not because the MSM moved to the left. They're a business. They go where the money is, which is centered. You only see the MSM as Liberal because you've moved more to the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the MSM has gone so far left they can be considered to be in the Marxism territory a few steps from Communism. You can see it through examples such as their support for BLM and Antifa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your short time here, you've already proven yourself to be a certifiable wackadoo. So who should give a shit about your personal MSM paranoia?
Click to expand...


It has become common knowledge what the MSM is. It don't take a genus to figure that out. And I thank you that you think I am a wackadoo.  Usually people that think the shadows on the wall is all there is, call the people wackos that know the shadows on the wall are an illusion.


----------



## Thoth001

Faun said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *“REPORT: DOMINION DELETED 2.7 MILLION TRUMP VOTES NATIONWIDE. DATA ANALYSIS FINDS 221,000 PENNSYLVANIA VOTES SWITCHED FROM PRESIDENT TRUMP TO BIDEN. 941,000 TRUMP VOTES DELETED. STATES USING DOMINION VOTING SYSTEMS SWITCHED 435,000 VOTES FROM TRUMP TO BIDEN.”*
> 
> The evidence of fraud, both digital (computerized) and analog (ballot-stuffing) is overwhelming*.*
> 
> Evidence continues to pile up that Trump got far more votes—and Biden far fewer—than the media is reporting, especially in the critical swing states of Pennsylvania, Michigan, Wisconsin, Georgia, Arizona, and Nevada.  If this had been a clean election, one in which every legal vote had been counted, and every illegal ballot thrown out, Trump would have over 300 Electoral College votes.  Joe Biden would have called to concede the evening of November 3rd.
> That is obviously not the situation that we find ourselves in.
> 
> The corrupt political establishments that run the swing states, or at least the big cities and most populous counties within those states, have engaged in historically unprecedented levels of election fraud.  Virtually all the power centers in our country, from Big Media and Big Tech to Hollywood and Wall Street, are attempting to deny the true winner of the presidential contest his victory, and to perversely claim the runner-up as the president-elect.
> 
> If it were up to them, they would happily see an imposter will be sworn in on January 21st as the 46th President of the United States.
> 
> Read more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Trump will expose and stop biggest election heist in world history
> 
> 
> The evidence of fraud, both digital (computerized) and analog (ballot-stuffing) is overwhelming. Nov 16, 2020 President Trump Disembarks Air Force One, Oct. 31, 2020, upon his arrival to Reading Re…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonsnewplace.wordpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop spreading fake news.
> 
> jonsnewplace.wordpress is not a news site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joint Statement from Elections Infrastructure Government Coordinating Council & the Election Infrastructure Sector Coordinating Executive Committees | CISA
> 
> 
> The members of Election Infrastructure Government Coordinating Council (GCC) Executive Committee – Cybersecurity and Infrastructure Security Agency (CISA) Assistant Director Bob Kolasky, U.S. Election Assistance Commission Chair Benjamin Hovland, National Association of Secretaries of State...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cisa.gov
> 
> 
> 
> ​_There is no evidence that any voting system deleted or lost votes, changed votes, or was in any way compromised._​
Click to expand...


*Dominion executive admits fixing election to ensure “Trump’s not gonna win”*


Rabid anti-Trumper and self-identified Antifa member Eric Coomer, the current vice president of U.S. engineering at Dominion Voting Systems, admitted on social media to rigging voting machines in order to prevent President Trump from winning reelection.

In a powerful interview with Michelle Malkin, Joe Oltmann, founder of FEC (Faith Education Commerce) United, revealed how he secretly infiltrated a local Antifa chapter and overheard discussions involving “Eric from Dominion,” referring to Coomer, and his role in steering the election.

Oltmann revealed that “Eric” had instructed his fellow Antifa comrades to “keep up the pressure” in their opposition to a second Trump win. When one of them responded by asking what Antifa should do if Trump wins, Eric responded with something along the lines of:

“Don’t worry about the election; Trump’s not gonna win. I made f***ing sure of that!”









						Dominion executive admits fixing election to ensure "Trump's not gonna win"
					

Rabid anti-Trumper and self-identified Antifa member Eric Coomer, the current vice president of U.S. engineering at Dominion Voting Systems, admitted on social media to rigging voting machines in order to prevent President Trump from winning reelection.  In a powerful interview with Michelle Malki




					www.naturalnews.com


----------



## Thoth001

Blaine Sweeter said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything, but the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.
> 
> This should restart the rioting and looting and arson by Biden's crazies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Election Commission Chairman Drops Bombshell: ‘This Election Is Illegitimate’
> 
> 
> The top boss of all federal election officials, Trey Trainor, has confirmed that in his professional opinion, "there has not been transparency in the election" and "this election is illegitimate."
> 
> 
> 
> newspunch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fucking idiot, if this had one iota of truth Trump would have RACED to the mic in the press room and announced it on live TV.
> 
> Then there's this:
> 
> 
> *'No Evidence' of Voter Fraud, Says Federal Election Commission*
> www.newsweek.com › ... › Federal Election Commission
> Nov 7, 2020 — "_State_ and local officials and poll workers throughout the country really stepped up. And there _have been_ very few complaints about how this _election_ was run," said Ellen Weintraub, an _FEC_. ... There is no evidence of _illegal_ votes being cast." Weintraub made the comments while appearing on CNN ...
> *EXPLAINER: Trump's challenges fail to prove election fraud*
> apnews.com › article › ap-explains-fail-prove-election-f...
> 
> 6 days ago — Most make similar claims that _have_ not _been_ proven to _have_ affected any votes, ... The campaign is asking the court to bar the certification of _election_ results ... Secretary of _State_ Katie Hobbs' _office has_ called Trump's lawsuit a ... alleges “_illegal_ and ineligible ballots were counted” without providing proof.
> 
> *'No Evidence' of Voter Fraud, Says Federal Election ...*
> www.msn.com › en-us › news › politics › no-evidence-...
> 
> Nov 8, 2020 — "_State_ and local officials and poll workers throughout the country really stepped up. And there _have been_ very few complaints about how this _election_ was run," said Ellen Weintraub, an _FEC_ commissioner, on Saturday. ... There is no evidence of _illegal_ votes being cast." Video Player is loading. Play Video.
Click to expand...


You do realize all your sources come from the dead lying mainstream news don't you? I mean really? Your getting your news from MSN, Newsweek and apnews. Give me a break. What a joke.lol!


----------



## Faun

Thoth001 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *“REPORT: DOMINION DELETED 2.7 MILLION TRUMP VOTES NATIONWIDE. DATA ANALYSIS FINDS 221,000 PENNSYLVANIA VOTES SWITCHED FROM PRESIDENT TRUMP TO BIDEN. 941,000 TRUMP VOTES DELETED. STATES USING DOMINION VOTING SYSTEMS SWITCHED 435,000 VOTES FROM TRUMP TO BIDEN.”*
> 
> The evidence of fraud, both digital (computerized) and analog (ballot-stuffing) is overwhelming*.*
> 
> Evidence continues to pile up that Trump got far more votes—and Biden far fewer—than the media is reporting, especially in the critical swing states of Pennsylvania, Michigan, Wisconsin, Georgia, Arizona, and Nevada.  If this had been a clean election, one in which every legal vote had been counted, and every illegal ballot thrown out, Trump would have over 300 Electoral College votes.  Joe Biden would have called to concede the evening of November 3rd.
> That is obviously not the situation that we find ourselves in.
> 
> The corrupt political establishments that run the swing states, or at least the big cities and most populous counties within those states, have engaged in historically unprecedented levels of election fraud.  Virtually all the power centers in our country, from Big Media and Big Tech to Hollywood and Wall Street, are attempting to deny the true winner of the presidential contest his victory, and to perversely claim the runner-up as the president-elect.
> 
> If it were up to them, they would happily see an imposter will be sworn in on January 21st as the 46th President of the United States.
> 
> Read more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Trump will expose and stop biggest election heist in world history
> 
> 
> The evidence of fraud, both digital (computerized) and analog (ballot-stuffing) is overwhelming. Nov 16, 2020 President Trump Disembarks Air Force One, Oct. 31, 2020, upon his arrival to Reading Re…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonsnewplace.wordpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop spreading fake news.
> 
> jonsnewplace.wordpress is not a news site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joint Statement from Elections Infrastructure Government Coordinating Council & the Election Infrastructure Sector Coordinating Executive Committees | CISA
> 
> 
> The members of Election Infrastructure Government Coordinating Council (GCC) Executive Committee – Cybersecurity and Infrastructure Security Agency (CISA) Assistant Director Bob Kolasky, U.S. Election Assistance Commission Chair Benjamin Hovland, National Association of Secretaries of State...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cisa.gov
> 
> 
> 
> ​_There is no evidence that any voting system deleted or lost votes, changed votes, or was in any way compromised._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you consider a news site? CNN? You have to be kidding me, and sure jonsnewplace is more of a blog where you will find actual journalism, which you don't find on the MSM. But go ahead and believe your CIA controlled lamestream media and the lies and propaganda they feed you on a daily basis. That is your choice.
Click to expand...

Thanks for admitting you're fucked in the head. That explains a lot.

It also explains why you don't know what wordpress is. That's not a news outlet, just so ya know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And it also explains why you _think _I got my news from CNN when I actually posted a link to cisa.gov to prove you're posting fake news.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

My God.

They elected a man who taught his son to F his dead brothers wife while he is still warm, then a taboo relationship with his 14 yr old grand daughter

My God.

Then dad embezzles millions through his son.

My God.


----------



## Faun

Thoth001 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *“REPORT: DOMINION DELETED 2.7 MILLION TRUMP VOTES NATIONWIDE. DATA ANALYSIS FINDS 221,000 PENNSYLVANIA VOTES SWITCHED FROM PRESIDENT TRUMP TO BIDEN. 941,000 TRUMP VOTES DELETED. STATES USING DOMINION VOTING SYSTEMS SWITCHED 435,000 VOTES FROM TRUMP TO BIDEN.”*
> 
> The evidence of fraud, both digital (computerized) and analog (ballot-stuffing) is overwhelming*.*
> 
> Evidence continues to pile up that Trump got far more votes—and Biden far fewer—than the media is reporting, especially in the critical swing states of Pennsylvania, Michigan, Wisconsin, Georgia, Arizona, and Nevada.  If this had been a clean election, one in which every legal vote had been counted, and every illegal ballot thrown out, Trump would have over 300 Electoral College votes.  Joe Biden would have called to concede the evening of November 3rd.
> That is obviously not the situation that we find ourselves in.
> 
> The corrupt political establishments that run the swing states, or at least the big cities and most populous counties within those states, have engaged in historically unprecedented levels of election fraud.  Virtually all the power centers in our country, from Big Media and Big Tech to Hollywood and Wall Street, are attempting to deny the true winner of the presidential contest his victory, and to perversely claim the runner-up as the president-elect.
> 
> If it were up to them, they would happily see an imposter will be sworn in on January 21st as the 46th President of the United States.
> 
> Read more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Trump will expose and stop biggest election heist in world history
> 
> 
> The evidence of fraud, both digital (computerized) and analog (ballot-stuffing) is overwhelming. Nov 16, 2020 President Trump Disembarks Air Force One, Oct. 31, 2020, upon his arrival to Reading Re…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonsnewplace.wordpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop spreading fake news.
> 
> jonsnewplace.wordpress is not a news site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joint Statement from Elections Infrastructure Government Coordinating Council & the Election Infrastructure Sector Coordinating Executive Committees | CISA
> 
> 
> The members of Election Infrastructure Government Coordinating Council (GCC) Executive Committee – Cybersecurity and Infrastructure Security Agency (CISA) Assistant Director Bob Kolasky, U.S. Election Assistance Commission Chair Benjamin Hovland, National Association of Secretaries of State...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cisa.gov
> 
> 
> 
> ​_There is no evidence that any voting system deleted or lost votes, changed votes, or was in any way compromised._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Dominion executive admits fixing election to ensure “Trump’s not gonna win”*
> 
> 
> Rabid anti-Trumper and self-identified Antifa member Eric Coomer, the current vice president of U.S. engineering at Dominion Voting Systems, admitted on social media to rigging voting machines in order to prevent President Trump from winning reelection.
> 
> In a powerful interview with Michelle Malkin, Joe Oltmann, founder of FEC (Faith Education Commerce) United, revealed how he secretly infiltrated a local Antifa chapter and overheard discussions involving “Eric from Dominion,” referring to Coomer, and his role in steering the election.
> 
> Oltmann revealed that “Eric” had instructed his fellow Antifa comrades to “keep up the pressure” in their opposition to a second Trump win. When one of them responded by asking what Antifa should do if Trump wins, Eric responded with something along the lines of:
> 
> “Don’t worry about the election; Trump’s not gonna win. I made f***ing sure of that!”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dominion executive admits fixing election to ensure "Trump's not gonna win"
> 
> 
> Rabid anti-Trumper and self-identified Antifa member Eric Coomer, the current vice president of U.S. engineering at Dominion Voting Systems, admitted on social media to rigging voting machines in order to prevent President Trump from winning reelection.  In a powerful interview with Michelle Malki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.naturalnews.com
Click to expand...

So claims Joe Oltmann with absolutely no proof whatsoever.


----------



## ChemEngineer

Persistence Of Memory said:


> My God.
> 
> They elected a man who taught his son to F his dead brothers wife while he is still warm, then a taboo relationship with his 14 yr old grand daughter
> 
> My God.
> 
> Then dad embezzles millions through his son.
> 
> My God.


And they don't give a shit about all their own corruption and crimes.
Sickening.  Evil.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChemEngineer said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> My God.
> 
> They elected a man who taught his son to F his dead brothers wife while he is still warm, then a taboo relationship with his 14 yr old grand daughter
> 
> My God.
> 
> Then dad embezzles millions through his son.
> 
> My God.
> 
> 
> 
> And they don't give a shit about all their own corruption and crimes.
> Sickening.  Evil.
Click to expand...


This is what happens when your morality comes from your politics, rather than the other way around.


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Faun

Rambunctious said:


>


Great, have Giuliani file another lawsuit. He needs all the help he can get.


----------



## dblack

Faun said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great, have Giuliani file another lawsuit. He needs all the help he can get.
Click to expand...

He should sue himself, for defamation of character.


----------



## Rambunctious

Faun said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great, have Giuliani file another lawsuit. He needs all the help he can get.
Click to expand...

With enough reports like this one and others it should force some kind of recount and checking of the legitimacy of votes tallied....if the dems really think they won it shouldn't be a problem....right?.....all we want is a fair counting of votes witnessed by GOP poll watchers...and we want to check to see that every Trump vote was counted...obviously some in Oklahoma were not...if the tables were turned you would demand fairness.....


----------



## dblack

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great, have Giuliani file another lawsuit. He needs all the help he can get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With enough reports like this one ....
Click to expand...


Like this one? - you mean unverified videos on youtube from random yahoos?


----------



## Faun

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great, have Giuliani file another lawsuit. He needs all the help he can get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With enough reports like this one and others it should force some kind of recount and checking of the legitimacy of votes tallied....if the dems really think they won it shouldn't be a problem....right?.....all we want is a fair counting of votes witnessed by GOP poll watchers...and we want to check to see that every Trump vote was counted...obviously some in Oklahoma were not...if the tables were turned you would demand fairness.....
Click to expand...

Umm, you do know Trump and other rightards are something like 1-26 in court cases so far, don't you? 

If there was actual fraud, and not the "fraud" rightards are screaming about, don'tcha think they'd be doing better in court?


----------



## Rambunctious

dblack said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great, have Giuliani file another lawsuit. He needs all the help he can get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With enough reports like this one ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like this one? - you mean unverified videos on youtube from random yahoos?
Click to expand...

Weak!....even for you....


----------



## colfax_m

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great, have Giuliani file another lawsuit. He needs all the help he can get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With enough reports like this one and others it should force some kind of recount and checking of the legitimacy of votes tallied....if the dems really think they won it shouldn't be a problem....right?.....all we want is a fair counting of votes witnessed by GOP poll watchers...and we want to check to see that every Trump vote was counted...obviously some in Oklahoma were not...if the tables were turned you would demand fairness.....
Click to expand...

These reports are investigated and if there was substance to them, it might prompt action.

But they are nearly universally false:








						Oklahoma elections officials say video shows 'spoiled' ballots, not fraud
					

TULSA, Okla. (KTUL) – After an internet video circulated with implications of voting fraud at a Tulsa County polling place, the Oklahoma State Election Board is explaining what really happened. The video shows a couple gentlemen showing off discarded ballots in which people voted for President...




					ktul.com


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Cecilie1200 said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> My God.
> 
> They elected a man who taught his son to F his dead brothers wife while he is still warm, then a taboo relationship with his 14 yr old grand daughter
> 
> My God.
> 
> Then dad embezzles millions through his son.
> 
> My God.
> 
> 
> 
> And they don't give a shit about all their own corruption and crimes.
> Sickening.  Evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what happens when your morality comes from your politics, rather than the other way around.
Click to expand...

WOW!!!......I think you should patent that saying..............I'm still trying to grasp it fully..................so much goes into it..................Please do continue your thoughts...


----------



## ChemEngineer

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> My God.
> 
> They elected a man who taught his son to F his dead brothers wife while he is still warm, then a taboo relationship with his 14 yr old grand daughter
> 
> My God.
> 
> Then dad embezzles millions through his son.
> 
> My God.
> 
> 
> 
> And they don't give a shit about all their own corruption and crimes.
> Sickening.  Evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what happens when your morality comes from your politics, rather than the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!!!......I think you should patent that saying..............I'm still trying to grasp it fully..................so much goes into it..................Please do continue your thoughts...
Click to expand...


Words aren't patented. They're copyrighted.  Continue to try to grasp.
Maybe someone can help  you with that.  Cecilie is exactly correct, as our Founding Fathers knew and said.  Study up.  *Our Constitution was made for a Christian and moral people.  It is unfit for any other.*


----------



## Faun

ChemEngineer said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> My God.
> 
> They elected a man who taught his son to F his dead brothers wife while he is still warm, then a taboo relationship with his 14 yr old grand daughter
> 
> My God.
> 
> Then dad embezzles millions through his son.
> 
> My God.
> 
> 
> 
> And they don't give a shit about all their own corruption and crimes.
> Sickening.  Evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what happens when your morality comes from your politics, rather than the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!!!......I think you should patent that saying..............I'm still trying to grasp it fully..................so much goes into it..................Please do continue your thoughts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Words aren't patented. They're copyrighted.  Continue to try to grasp.
> Maybe someone can help  you with that.  Cecilie is exactly correct, as our Founding Fathers knew and said.  Study up.  *Our Constitution was made for a Christian and moral people.  It is unfit for any other.*
Click to expand...

_*Our Constitution was made for a Christian and moral people. It is unfit for any other.*_

Leave it to the brain-dead racist conservative to declare slavery was "Christian," "moral" and "unfit" for all others.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> My God.
> 
> They elected a man who taught his son to F his dead brothers wife while he is still warm, then a taboo relationship with his 14 yr old grand daughter
> 
> My God.
> 
> Then dad embezzles millions through his son.
> 
> My God.
> 
> 
> 
> And they don't give a shit about all their own corruption and crimes.
> Sickening.  Evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what happens when your morality comes from your politics, rather than the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!!!......I think you should patent that saying..............I'm still trying to grasp it fully..................so much goes into it..................Please do continue your thoughts...
Click to expand...


Most people on the right believe in objective moral standards and principles, which they then apply to their life choices, including their political agendas and votes.

People on the left, however, tend to support political causes and agendas, and believe those political positions make them moral.  This is why you see the spectacle of pretty shitty people sanctimoniously lecturing others on compassion and morality, based solely on, "Well, you don't support THIS policy".


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Cecilie1200 said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> My God.
> 
> They elected a man who taught his son to F his dead brothers wife while he is still warm, then a taboo relationship with his 14 yr old grand daughter
> 
> My God.
> 
> Then dad embezzles millions through his son.
> 
> My God.
> 
> 
> 
> And they don't give a shit about all their own corruption and crimes.
> Sickening.  Evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what happens when your morality comes from your politics, rather than the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!!!......I think you should patent that saying..............I'm still trying to grasp it fully..................so much goes into it..................Please do continue your thoughts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people on the right believe in objective moral standards and principles, which they then apply to their life choices, including their political agendas and votes.
> 
> People on the left, however, tend to support political causes and agendas, and believe those political positions make them moral.  This is why you see the spectacle of pretty shitty people sanctimoniously lecturing others on compassion and morality, based solely on, "Well, you don't support THIS policy".
Click to expand...

You need to write a book...lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ChemEngineer said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dummies ate up the lies presented by the FBI and Fake News for four miserable years.
> That was obvious nonsense, not that you give a damn.
> 
> My long list of Leftists on my Ignore List just grew by you. Life is too short to bother reading
> hateful lies.
> 
> ciao brutto
Click to expand...

Yeah ignore them,they have been sent here by their handlers from Langley to fart in threads like this thst reveal facts they never address.share the information with the folks that are awake and ignore the shills that have penetrated this site.


----------



## dblack

LA RAM FAN said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dummies ate up the lies presented by the FBI and Fake News for four miserable years.
> That was obvious nonsense, not that you give a damn.
> 
> My long list of Leftists on my Ignore List just grew by you. Life is too short to bother reading
> hateful lies.
> 
> ciao brutto
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah ignore them,they have been sent here by their handlers from Langley to fart in threads like this thst reveal facts they never address.share the information with the folks that are awake and ignore the shills that have penetrated this site.
Click to expand...


Keep that head in the sand!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> My God.
> 
> They elected a man who taught his son to F his dead brothers wife while he is still warm, then a taboo relationship with his 14 yr old grand daughter
> 
> My God.
> 
> Then dad embezzles millions through his son.
> 
> My God.
> 
> 
> 
> And they don't give a shit about all their own corruption and crimes.
> Sickening.  Evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what happens when your morality comes from your politics, rather than the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!!!......I think you should patent that saying..............I'm still trying to grasp it fully..................so much goes into it..................Please do continue your thoughts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people on the right believe in objective moral standards and principles, which they then apply to their life choices, including their political agendas and votes.
> 
> People on the left, however, tend to support political causes and agendas, and believe those political positions make them moral.  This is why you see the spectacle of pretty shitty people sanctimoniously lecturing others on compassion and morality, based solely on, "Well, you don't support THIS policy".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to write a book...lol
Click to expand...


I do write, mostly fiction in the urban paranormal genre.


----------



## ChemEngineer

Cecilie1200 said:


> Most people on the right believe in objective moral standards and principles, which they then apply to their life choices, including their political agendas and votes.
> 
> People on the left, however, tend to support political causes and agendas, and believe those political positions make them moral.  This is why you see the spectacle of pretty shitty people sanctimoniously lecturing others on compassion and morality, based solely on, "Well, you don't support THIS policy".



As documented in the book _*Who Really Cares *_by Professor Arthur Brooks, a former liberal, who abandoned his Leftist politics after he proved them to be a condescending lie.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Cecilie1200 said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> My God.
> 
> They elected a man who taught his son to F his dead brothers wife while he is still warm, then a taboo relationship with his 14 yr old grand daughter
> 
> My God.
> 
> Then dad embezzles millions through his son.
> 
> My God.
> 
> 
> 
> And they don't give a shit about all their own corruption and crimes.
> Sickening.  Evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what happens when your morality comes from your politics, rather than the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!!!......I think you should patent that saying..............I'm still trying to grasp it fully..................so much goes into it..................Please do continue your thoughts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people on the right believe in objective moral standards and principles, which they then apply to their life choices, including their political agendas and votes.
> 
> People on the left, however, tend to support political causes and agendas, and believe those political positions make them moral.  This is why you see the spectacle of pretty shitty people sanctimoniously lecturing others on compassion and morality, based solely on, "Well, you don't support THIS policy".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to write a book...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do write, mostly fiction in the urban paranormal genre.
Click to expand...

I figgered. Unfortunately I never learned to think and write while typing. I can only write my best on a legal pad and longhand. You would understand especially if I did. Not worth to longhand and then type here..lol

So I must look like a 7th grader.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> My God.
> 
> They elected a man who taught his son to F his dead brothers wife while he is still warm, then a taboo relationship with his 14 yr old grand daughter
> 
> My God.
> 
> Then dad embezzles millions through his son.
> 
> My God.
> 
> 
> 
> And they don't give a shit about all their own corruption and crimes.
> Sickening.  Evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what happens when your morality comes from your politics, rather than the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!!!......I think you should patent that saying..............I'm still trying to grasp it fully..................so much goes into it..................Please do continue your thoughts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people on the right believe in objective moral standards and principles, which they then apply to their life choices, including their political agendas and votes.
> 
> People on the left, however, tend to support political causes and agendas, and believe those political positions make them moral.  This is why you see the spectacle of pretty shitty people sanctimoniously lecturing others on compassion and morality, based solely on, "Well, you don't support THIS policy".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to write a book...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do write, mostly fiction in the urban paranormal genre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figgered. Unfortunately I never learned to think and write while typing. I can only write my best on a legal pad and longhand. You would understand especially if I did. Not worth to longhand and then type here..lol
> 
> So I must look like a 7th grader.
Click to expand...


I started out writing stories in longhand, before computers became a thing.  Although I did adapt, I still sometimes switch back to a pen and legal pad when I'm stuck for something sufficiently lyrical and expressive.


----------



## ChemEngineer

*The 2020 election just keeps getting worse for House Democrats*

CNN - 8 hours ago




(CNN) — As House Democrats prepare to reelect their entire leadership team this week, one thing has come into clear focus 14 days removed from the 2020 election: They got beat -- badly.
While much of the focus in the days immediately after November 3 fell on whether Joe Biden had beaten Donald Trump (he had) and whether Democrats would win back the Senate majority (they haven't -- yet), the last few days have been filled with close House races (finally) being projected. And those projections reveal just how poorly House Democrats did.
With just a handful of races still uncalled at this point, Republicans have gained nine seats -- having won 12 Democratic-held districts and lost just three of their own. And those numbers don't even tell the full story, given that two of the three seats Republicans lost were the direct result of a redrawing of North Carolina's congressional districts that reworked the map in ways that were decidedly unfavorable to the GOP. Subtract those two seats, which neither party spent any money in or seriously contested, and you are down to a single competitive seat that went from red to blue: The suburban Atlanta 7th District.
As David Wasserman, the House editor at the Cook Political Report, a non-partisan campaign tip sheet, noted on Twitter on Monday:
_"It's been almost two weeks since Election Day, and Democrats still haven't won a *single one* of the 27 House races in @CookPolitical's Toss Up column."_
That's an incredible stat -- especially when you consider that the Democratic presidential nominee won 306 electoral votes (and a 4-million-plus popular vote margin) at the top of the ticket. And especially when you factor in the predictions of House Democratic leaders and independent handicappers that Democrats were poised to net double-digit seats and widen their majority.
To date, Democratic leaders have received something of a pass regarding just how badly they missed what was coming on November 3. While some vulnerable Democrats -- Virginia Rep. Abigail Spanberger, most notably -- have made clear their dissatisfaction with the way the election played out, there hasn't been any sort of popular revolt against any member of the party leadership up to and including Speaker Nancy Pelosi.
"We did not win every battle in the House, but we did win the war," Pelosi said in the aftermath of the election, making the point that no matter how the uncalled races fall, Democrats will still hold the House majority come January 2021.
And even as House Democrats have sustained even more losses as races have been called over the last 10 days, Pelosi has grown more strident in her defense of the results. "I take credit for winning a majority and holding the House," she said recently.
Which seems just fine with her Democratic colleagues! Pelosi, as well as House Majority Leader Steny Hoyer (Maryland) and House Majority Whip Jim Clyburn (South Carolina), are all expected to be reelected to their current leadership jobs this week by the full Democratic caucus.
But reelected or not, there's simply no spinning what happened to House Democrats on November 3. It was a bad-bordering-on-disastrous election, particularly when you consider that their majority will be quite narrow heading into Biden's first midterm election, which, if history holds, is a bad one for the incumbent's party.


----------



## beagle9

San Souci said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that most of the Trumpsters realize, or just don't care, that this is all bullshit. They're just following Trump's lead and "fighting" any way they can. Even if it means spreading obvious nonsense. Long as it fires up the dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dummies ate up the lies presented by the FBI and Fake News for four miserable years.
> That was obvious nonsense, not that you give a damn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I totally give a damn. I was never behind the Russian collusion nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My long list of Leftists on my Ignore List just grew by you. Life is too short to bother reading
> hateful lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's too bad. Adios.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do ya think Trump should have fired Mueller? I do. Not only that ,I think Trump should have put up a "Special Prosecuter" to go after the Clintons and their ilk.
Click to expand...

Trump had mercy on them due to his past friendship with them undoubtedly, but that was a huge mistake on his part. Who needs friends that will cut your throat at any given opportunity in life, and that's what Trump had to find out the hard way more times than he cares to remember. 

It's why the "lock her up" ended up ringing hollow for the American people, and the future "lock them ups" proved to be the same after all the other bullcrap that happened or didn't happen even though it was expected too.


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> My God.
> 
> They elected a man who taught his son to F his dead brothers wife while he is still warm, then a taboo relationship with his 14 yr old grand daughter
> 
> My God.
> 
> Then dad embezzles millions through his son.
> 
> My God.
> 
> 
> 
> And they don't give a shit about all their own corruption and crimes.
> Sickening.  Evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what happens when your morality comes from your politics, rather than the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!!!......I think you should patent that saying..............I'm still trying to grasp it fully..................so much goes into it..................Please do continue your thoughts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Words aren't patented. They're copyrighted.  Continue to try to grasp.
> Maybe someone can help  you with that.  Cecilie is exactly correct, as our Founding Fathers knew and said.  Study up.  *Our Constitution was made for a Christian and moral people.  It is unfit for any other.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*Our Constitution was made for a Christian and moral people. It is unfit for any other.*_
> 
> Leave it to the brain-dead racist conservative to declare slavery was "Christian," "moral" and "unfit" for all others.
Click to expand...

Slavery is a world problem, and not an American Christian problem, and FYI Christianity is what was used to bring about the end of slavery in America. The christian conscious is a great thing, and it is truly the great melting pot that brings all together under one roof when practicing the morals and standards of Christianity. You can fight this all you want, but you know these words are true. If it weren't for Christian's, there would be no freedom in America, and that is exactly where we are heading with a Briben presidency. It's just sad that it will take the door to hit the idiot leftist in their face before they wake up to find themselves slaves again.


----------



## schmidlap

ChemEngineer said:


> The 2020 election just keeps getting worse for House Democrats


They'll just have to glean some solace from the uplifting spectacle of the quadrennium load of trumpery's descent into the porcelain maelstrom, a resounding flush by 80 million patriotic Americans.


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> My God.
> 
> They elected a man who taught his son to F his dead brothers wife while he is still warm, then a taboo relationship with his 14 yr old grand daughter
> 
> My God.
> 
> Then dad embezzles millions through his son.
> 
> My God.
> 
> 
> 
> And they don't give a shit about all their own corruption and crimes.
> Sickening.  Evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what happens when your morality comes from your politics, rather than the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!!!......I think you should patent that saying..............I'm still trying to grasp it fully..................so much goes into it..................Please do continue your thoughts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Words aren't patented. They're copyrighted.  Continue to try to grasp.
> Maybe someone can help  you with that.  Cecilie is exactly correct, as our Founding Fathers knew and said.  Study up.  *Our Constitution was made for a Christian and moral people.  It is unfit for any other.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*Our Constitution was made for a Christian and moral people. It is unfit for any other.*_
> 
> Leave it to the brain-dead racist conservative to declare slavery was "Christian," "moral" and "unfit" for all others.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slavery is a world problem, and not an American Christian problem, and FYI Christianity is what was used to bring about the end of slavery in America. The christian conscious is a great thing, and it is truly the great melting pot that brings all together under one roof when practicing the morals and standards of Christianity. You can fight this all you want, but you know these words are true. If it weren't for Christian's, there would be no freedom in America, and that is exactly where we are heading with a Briben presidency. It's just sad that it will take the door to hit the idiot leftist in their face before they wake up to find themselves slaves again.
Click to expand...

Dumbfuck, the Bible Belt of America, our bastion of Christianity, seceded from the nation and then started the Civil War to remain separate just so that they could keep slavery legal and codify the prohibition of ever repealing it in the southern states' constitution.


----------



## schmidlap

ChemEngineer said:


> Not that Leftists care or anything...



The desperate cry baby loser's crapping upon the will of the People is failing miserably in the nation's courts where credible evidence is essential. 

Ask a hardcore trump cultist to cite a single legal victory in their scheme to befoul the democratic process, and they wee their frillies and swoon.

His goons' spiteful, unAmerican threats of savagery are futile as well:


> *Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger's family has received threats...*
> 
> Trump has driven senators into retirement and tweeted wayward Republicans into primary defeat during four years leading the GOP.
> Now, as a lame duck, he’s launched a new campaign against GOP election officials who won’t bend to his will.
> 
> *Trump’s drive to discredit the results of an election he lost has put him at odds with the Republican elected officials* and administrators who oversaw the vote in key states — and called it what it was: a free and fair election. Being at odds with Trump doesn’t go over well in today’s Republican Party, and Trump has turned their political bases against them, even unleashing threats from his most rabid supporters...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump tries to drum out GOP election officials who won’t play his games
> 
> 
> Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger's family has received threats and he expects a primary challenge in 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com



With Squid Head Giuliani hysterically raving about beheading decent Americans, echoing Bam Bam Bannon in that fanatical threat, the RINOs of Trumpery are determined to pervert the Party they have infested, now advocating Islamic State behavior.

*‘They should be beheaded!’:*
* Trump and Giuliani Go Full IS in Attack 
on Biden and Democrats*













						‘They should be beheaded!’:  Trump and Giuliani Go Full IS in Attack on Biden and Democrats
					

By Dave Lindorff It’s often been noted that countries that go to war tend to adopt the behaviors of their enemies in fighting them, and then bring that war and the techniques they have appropriated…




					warisacrime.org
				




*Bannon, the former adviser to Trump, said the heads of the F.B.I. director 
and Dr. Anthony Fauci should be put on pikes


*









						Steve Bannon Loses Lawyer After Suggesting Beheading of Fauci
					

Mr. Bannon, the former adviser to President Trump, said the heads of the F.B.I. director and Dr. Anthony Fauci should be put on pikes, leading Twitter to ban one of his accounts.




					www.nytimes.com
				



​


----------



## Faun

schmidlap said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Leftists care or anything...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The desperate cry baby loser's crapping upon the will of the People is failing miserably in the nation's courts where credible evidence is essential.
> 
> Ask a hardcore trump cultist to cite a single legal victory in their scheme to befoul the democratic process, and they wee their frillies and swoon.
> 
> His goons' spiteful, unAmerican threats of savagery are futile as well:
> 
> 
> 
> *Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger's family has received threats...*
> 
> Trump has driven senators into retirement and tweeted wayward Republicans into primary defeat during four years leading the GOP.
> Now, as a lame duck, he’s launched a new campaign against GOP election officials who won’t bend to his will.
> 
> *Trump’s drive to discredit the results of an election he lost has put him at odds with the Republican elected officials* and administrators who oversaw the vote in key states — and called it what it was: a free and fair election. Being at odds with Trump doesn’t go over well in today’s Republican Party, and Trump has turned their political bases against them, even unleashing threats from his most rabid supporters...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump tries to drum out GOP election officials who won’t play his games
> 
> 
> Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger's family has received threats and he expects a primary challenge in 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With Squid Head Giuliani hysterically raving about beheading decent Americans, echoing Bam Bam Bannon in that fanatical threat, the RINOs of Trumpery are determined to pervert the Party they have infested, now advocating Islamic State behavior.
> 
> *‘They should be beheaded!’:*
> * Trump and Giuliani Go Full IS in Attack
> on Biden and Democrats*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘They should be beheaded!’:  Trump and Giuliani Go Full IS in Attack on Biden and Democrats
> 
> 
> By Dave Lindorff It’s often been noted that countries that go to war tend to adopt the behaviors of their enemies in fighting them, and then bring that war and the techniques they have appropriated…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> warisacrime.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bannon, the former adviser to Trump, said the heads of the F.B.I. director
> and Dr. Anthony Fauci should be put on pikes
> View attachment 419439*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Bannon Loses Lawyer After Suggesting Beheading of Fauci
> 
> 
> Mr. Bannon, the former adviser to President Trump, said the heads of the F.B.I. director and Dr. Anthony Fauci should be put on pikes, leading Twitter to ban one of his accounts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

They're a sick bunch.


----------



## San Souci

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> My God.
> 
> They elected a man who taught his son to F his dead brothers wife while he is still warm, then a taboo relationship with his 14 yr old grand daughter
> 
> My God.
> 
> Then dad embezzles millions through his son.
> 
> My God.
> 
> 
> 
> And they don't give a shit about all their own corruption and crimes.
> Sickening.  Evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what happens when your morality comes from your politics, rather than the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!!!......I think you should patent that saying..............I'm still trying to grasp it fully..................so much goes into it..................Please do continue your thoughts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Words aren't patented. They're copyrighted.  Continue to try to grasp.
> Maybe someone can help  you with that.  Cecilie is exactly correct, as our Founding Fathers knew and said.  Study up.  *Our Constitution was made for a Christian and moral people.  It is unfit for any other.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*Our Constitution was made for a Christian and moral people. It is unfit for any other.*_
> 
> Leave it to the brain-dead racist conservative to declare slavery was "Christian," "moral" and "unfit" for all others.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slavery is a world problem, and not an American Christian problem, and FYI Christianity is what was used to bring about the end of slavery in America. The christian conscious is a great thing, and it is truly the great melting pot that brings all together under one roof when practicing the morals and standards of Christianity. You can fight this all you want, but you know these words are true. If it weren't for Christian's, there would be no freedom in America, and that is exactly where we are heading with a Briben presidency. It's just sad that it will take the door to hit the idiot leftist in their face before they wake up to find themselves slaves again.
Click to expand...

Actually ,the BLM and their ilk have been bitching about 400 years of Slavery. In reality ,it was 87 years. The ENGLISH started slavery in this country. It was PART of England. The importation of Slaves ended in 1822 or 23. The North had no slavery. This country was NOT founded on Slavery.


----------



## schmidlap

Faun said:


> They're a sick bunch.


It was sufficiently unAmerican when they were shrieking that political opponents should be locked up without any indictments, due process, conviction, sentencing, etc., but now they are openly calling for the beheading of patriots who don't pander to their cult.


----------



## ChemEngineer

National Geographic magazine had a front page article on slavery some years ago.  There are more slaves around the world today than ever before in history. The country with the most slaves today?

India


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> My God.
> 
> They elected a man who taught his son to F his dead brothers wife while he is still warm, then a taboo relationship with his 14 yr old grand daughter
> 
> My God.
> 
> Then dad embezzles millions through his son.
> 
> My God.
> 
> 
> 
> And they don't give a shit about all their own corruption and crimes.
> Sickening.  Evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what happens when your morality comes from your politics, rather than the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!!!......I think you should patent that saying..............I'm still trying to grasp it fully..................so much goes into it..................Please do continue your thoughts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Words aren't patented. They're copyrighted.  Continue to try to grasp.
> Maybe someone can help  you with that.  Cecilie is exactly correct, as our Founding Fathers knew and said.  Study up.  *Our Constitution was made for a Christian and moral people.  It is unfit for any other.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*Our Constitution was made for a Christian and moral people. It is unfit for any other.*_
> 
> Leave it to the brain-dead racist conservative to declare slavery was "Christian," "moral" and "unfit" for all others.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slavery is a world problem, and not an American Christian problem, and FYI Christianity is what was used to bring about the end of slavery in America. The christian conscious is a great thing, and it is truly the great melting pot that brings all together under one roof when practicing the morals and standards of Christianity. You can fight this all you want, but you know these words are true. If it weren't for Christian's, there would be no freedom in America, and that is exactly where we are heading with a Briben presidency. It's just sad that it will take the door to hit the idiot leftist in their face before they wake up to find themselves slaves again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, the Bible Belt of America, our bastion of Christianity, seceded from the nation and then started the Civil War to remain separate just so that they could keep slavery legal and codify the prohibition of ever repealing it in the southern states' constitution.
Click to expand...

Here you are folks, leftist hypocrisy in action, and at it's best...

King said "don't blame all blacks because of their skin color, but judge them on their character instead". I agree with this idea whole heatedly, but it would be nice if the leftist would practice what they love to preach to us (fat chance).

Blaming Christian's for the evil deeds that were being found in those running around masquerading as Christian's, is a leftist strategy and tactic, but the real kicker is that they think that we are to stupid to see right through their bullcrap. Blaming all blacks for the evil deeds being found in some blacks is about as idiotic as Christian's being used by leftist in hopes to tear Christianity down even though just like with black's, it's not all blacks or Christian's at fault for the unGodly things that come about in life. Those weren't Christian's that wanted slavery to continue, but they were Democrat plantation/corporation owners who were fighting to keep their slave labor intact. Democrats love them some slave labor now, and many black's were just fooled by them in 2020.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

ChemEngineer said:


> National Geographic magazine had a front page article on slavery some years ago.  There are more slaves around the world today than ever before in history. The country with the most slaves today?
> 
> India


Nat Geo was my porn mag when I was 10.


----------



## schmidlap

ChemEngineer said:


> National Geographic magazine had a front page article on slavery some years ago.  There are more slaves around the world today than ever before in history. The country with the most slaves today?
> 
> India


Yes, the population of the planet has exploded - from approximately 1,200,000,000 in 1850 to 7,794,798,739 today. Presumably, there are far more dancers as well.

In the absence of credible evidence, is your blushing denizen of the northern oceans somehow supportive of the fake thesis
*"This election is illegitimate"*?

Prithee, how so?


----------



## schmidlap

beagle9 said:


> Blaming Christian's for the evil deeds that were being found in those running around masquerading as Christian's, is a leftist strategy and tactic, but the real kicker is that they think that we are to stupid to see right through their bullcrap. Blaming all blacks for the evil deeds being found in some blacks is about as idiotic as Christian's being used by leftist in hopes to tear Christianity down even though just like with black's, it's not all blacks or Christian's at fault for the unGodly things that come about in life. Those weren't Christian's that wanted slavery to continue, but they were Democrat plantation/corporation owners who were fighting to keep their slave labor intact. Democrats love them some slave labor now, and many black's were just fooled by them.


Christians, Blacks, Leftists, etc. - Silly generalizations and scapegoats abound. Flaccid thinking, indeed!


----------



## beagle9

schmidlap said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're a sick bunch.
> 
> 
> 
> It was sufficiently unAmerican when they were shrieking that political opponents should be locked up without any indictments, due process, conviction, sentencing, etc., but now they are openly calling for the beheading of patriots who don't pander to their cult.
Click to expand...

Spewing words of untruth, but you roll with it if it makes you feel good.


----------



## beagle9

schmidlap said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blaming Christian's for the evil deeds that were being found in those running around masquerading as Christian's, is a leftist strategy and tactic, but the real kicker is that they think that we are to stupid to see right through their bullcrap. Blaming all blacks for the evil deeds being found in some blacks is about as idiotic as Christian's being used by leftist in hopes to tear Christianity down even though just like with black's, it's not all blacks or Christian's at fault for the unGodly things that come about in life. Those weren't Christian's that wanted slavery to continue, but they were Democrat plantation/corporation owners who were fighting to keep their slave labor intact. Democrats love them some slave labor now, and many black's were just fooled by them.
> 
> 
> 
> Christians, Blacks, Leftists, etc. - Silly generalizations and scapegoats abound. Flaccid thinking, indeed!
Click to expand...

 Do you have something to say or are you just runnin your leftist pie hole in order to try and humor the leftist cult here ?


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> My God.
> 
> They elected a man who taught his son to F his dead brothers wife while he is still warm, then a taboo relationship with his 14 yr old grand daughter
> 
> My God.
> 
> Then dad embezzles millions through his son.
> 
> My God.
> 
> 
> 
> And they don't give a shit about all their own corruption and crimes.
> Sickening.  Evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what happens when your morality comes from your politics, rather than the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!!!......I think you should patent that saying..............I'm still trying to grasp it fully..................so much goes into it..................Please do continue your thoughts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Words aren't patented. They're copyrighted.  Continue to try to grasp.
> Maybe someone can help  you with that.  Cecilie is exactly correct, as our Founding Fathers knew and said.  Study up.  *Our Constitution was made for a Christian and moral people.  It is unfit for any other.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*Our Constitution was made for a Christian and moral people. It is unfit for any other.*_
> 
> Leave it to the brain-dead racist conservative to declare slavery was "Christian," "moral" and "unfit" for all others.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slavery is a world problem, and not an American Christian problem, and FYI Christianity is what was used to bring about the end of slavery in America. The christian conscious is a great thing, and it is truly the great melting pot that brings all together under one roof when practicing the morals and standards of Christianity. You can fight this all you want, but you know these words are true. If it weren't for Christian's, there would be no freedom in America, and that is exactly where we are heading with a Briben presidency. It's just sad that it will take the door to hit the idiot leftist in their face before they wake up to find themselves slaves again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, the Bible Belt of America, our bastion of Christianity, seceded from the nation and then started the Civil War to remain separate just so that they could keep slavery legal and codify the prohibition of ever repealing it in the southern states' constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you are folks, leftist hypocrisy in action, and at it's best...
> 
> King said "don't blame all blacks because of their skin color, but judge them on their character instead". I agree with this idea whole heatedly, but it would be nice if the leftist would practice what they love to preach to us (fat chance).
> 
> Blaming Christian's for the evil deeds that were being found in those running around masquerading as Christian's, is a leftist strategy and tactic, but the real kicker is that they think that we are to stupid to see right through their bullcrap. Blaming all blacks for the evil deeds being found in some blacks is about as idiotic as Christian's being used by leftist in hopes to tear Christianity down even though just like with black's, it's not all blacks or Christian's at fault for the unGodly things that come about in life. Those weren't Christian's that wanted slavery to continue, but they were Democrat plantation/corporation owners who were fighting to keep their slave labor intact. Democrats love them some slave labor now, and many black's were just fooled by them in 2020.
Click to expand...

LOL

So I'm supposed to accept that it was non-Christians in the Bible Belt who fought other Americans so they could keep slavery legal for no reason other than you're saying so? Is that about right?


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> My God.
> 
> They elected a man who taught his son to F his dead brothers wife while he is still warm, then a taboo relationship with his 14 yr old grand daughter
> 
> My God.
> 
> Then dad embezzles millions through his son.
> 
> My God.
> 
> 
> 
> And they don't give a shit about all their own corruption and crimes.
> Sickening.  Evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what happens when your morality comes from your politics, rather than the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!!!......I think you should patent that saying..............I'm still trying to grasp it fully..................so much goes into it..................Please do continue your thoughts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Words aren't patented. They're copyrighted.  Continue to try to grasp.
> Maybe someone can help  you with that.  Cecilie is exactly correct, as our Founding Fathers knew and said.  Study up.  *Our Constitution was made for a Christian and moral people.  It is unfit for any other.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*Our Constitution was made for a Christian and moral people. It is unfit for any other.*_
> 
> Leave it to the brain-dead racist conservative to declare slavery was "Christian," "moral" and "unfit" for all others.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slavery is a world problem, and not an American Christian problem, and FYI Christianity is what was used to bring about the end of slavery in America. The christian conscious is a great thing, and it is truly the great melting pot that brings all together under one roof when practicing the morals and standards of Christianity. You can fight this all you want, but you know these words are true. If it weren't for Christian's, there would be no freedom in America, and that is exactly where we are heading with a Briben presidency. It's just sad that it will take the door to hit the idiot leftist in their face before they wake up to find themselves slaves again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, the Bible Belt of America, our bastion of Christianity, seceded from the nation and then started the Civil War to remain separate just so that they could keep slavery legal and codify the prohibition of ever repealing it in the southern states' constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you are folks, leftist hypocrisy in action, and at it's best...
> 
> King said "don't blame all blacks because of their skin color, but judge them on their character instead". I agree with this idea whole heatedly, but it would be nice if the leftist would practice what they love to preach to us (fat chance).
> 
> Blaming Christian's for the evil deeds that were being found in those running around masquerading as Christian's, is a leftist strategy and tactic, but the real kicker is that they think that we are to stupid to see right through their bullcrap. Blaming all blacks for the evil deeds being found in some blacks is about as idiotic as Christian's being used by leftist in hopes to tear Christianity down even though just like with black's, it's not all blacks or Christian's at fault for the unGodly things that come about in life. Those weren't Christian's that wanted slavery to continue, but they were Democrat plantation/corporation owners who were fighting to keep their slave labor intact. Democrats love them some slave labor now, and many black's were just fooled by them in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> So I'm supposed to accept that it was non-Christians in the Bible Belt who fought other Americans so they could keep slavery legal for no reason other than you're saying so? Is that about right?
Click to expand...

Without slavery, you and I would not be here. Everything would be different. A helluva lot better Than this for sure.


----------



## Faun

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> My God.
> 
> They elected a man who taught his son to F his dead brothers wife while he is still warm, then a taboo relationship with his 14 yr old grand daughter
> 
> My God.
> 
> Then dad embezzles millions through his son.
> 
> My God.
> 
> 
> 
> And they don't give a shit about all their own corruption and crimes.
> Sickening.  Evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what happens when your morality comes from your politics, rather than the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!!!......I think you should patent that saying..............I'm still trying to grasp it fully..................so much goes into it..................Please do continue your thoughts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Words aren't patented. They're copyrighted.  Continue to try to grasp.
> Maybe someone can help  you with that.  Cecilie is exactly correct, as our Founding Fathers knew and said.  Study up.  *Our Constitution was made for a Christian and moral people.  It is unfit for any other.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*Our Constitution was made for a Christian and moral people. It is unfit for any other.*_
> 
> Leave it to the brain-dead racist conservative to declare slavery was "Christian," "moral" and "unfit" for all others.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slavery is a world problem, and not an American Christian problem, and FYI Christianity is what was used to bring about the end of slavery in America. The christian conscious is a great thing, and it is truly the great melting pot that brings all together under one roof when practicing the morals and standards of Christianity. You can fight this all you want, but you know these words are true. If it weren't for Christian's, there would be no freedom in America, and that is exactly where we are heading with a Briben presidency. It's just sad that it will take the door to hit the idiot leftist in their face before they wake up to find themselves slaves again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, the Bible Belt of America, our bastion of Christianity, seceded from the nation and then started the Civil War to remain separate just so that they could keep slavery legal and codify the prohibition of ever repealing it in the southern states' constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you are folks, leftist hypocrisy in action, and at it's best...
> 
> King said "don't blame all blacks because of their skin color, but judge them on their character instead". I agree with this idea whole heatedly, but it would be nice if the leftist would practice what they love to preach to us (fat chance).
> 
> Blaming Christian's for the evil deeds that were being found in those running around masquerading as Christian's, is a leftist strategy and tactic, but the real kicker is that they think that we are to stupid to see right through their bullcrap. Blaming all blacks for the evil deeds being found in some blacks is about as idiotic as Christian's being used by leftist in hopes to tear Christianity down even though just like with black's, it's not all blacks or Christian's at fault for the unGodly things that come about in life. Those weren't Christian's that wanted slavery to continue, but they were Democrat plantation/corporation owners who were fighting to keep their slave labor intact. Democrats love them some slave labor now, and many black's were just fooled by them in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> So I'm supposed to accept that it was non-Christians in the Bible Belt who fought other Americans so they could keep slavery legal for no reason other than you're saying so? Is that about right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without slavery, you and I would not be here. Everything would be different. A helluva lot better Than this for sure.
Click to expand...

What is that even supposed to mean? Without Christianity, we also wouldn't be here.


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> My God.
> 
> They elected a man who taught his son to F his dead brothers wife while he is still warm, then a taboo relationship with his 14 yr old grand daughter
> 
> My God.
> 
> Then dad embezzles millions through his son.
> 
> My God.
> 
> 
> 
> And they don't give a shit about all their own corruption and crimes.
> Sickening.  Evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what happens when your morality comes from your politics, rather than the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!!!......I think you should patent that saying..............I'm still trying to grasp it fully..................so much goes into it..................Please do continue your thoughts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Words aren't patented. They're copyrighted.  Continue to try to grasp.
> Maybe someone can help  you with that.  Cecilie is exactly correct, as our Founding Fathers knew and said.  Study up.  *Our Constitution was made for a Christian and moral people.  It is unfit for any other.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*Our Constitution was made for a Christian and moral people. It is unfit for any other.*_
> 
> Leave it to the brain-dead racist conservative to declare slavery was "Christian," "moral" and "unfit" for all others.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slavery is a world problem, and not an American Christian problem, and FYI Christianity is what was used to bring about the end of slavery in America. The christian conscious is a great thing, and it is truly the great melting pot that brings all together under one roof when practicing the morals and standards of Christianity. You can fight this all you want, but you know these words are true. If it weren't for Christian's, there would be no freedom in America, and that is exactly where we are heading with a Briben presidency. It's just sad that it will take the door to hit the idiot leftist in their face before they wake up to find themselves slaves again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, the Bible Belt of America, our bastion of Christianity, seceded from the nation and then started the Civil War to remain separate just so that they could keep slavery legal and codify the prohibition of ever repealing it in the southern states' constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you are folks, leftist hypocrisy in action, and at it's best...
> 
> King said "don't blame all blacks because of their skin color, but judge them on their character instead". I agree with this idea whole heatedly, but it would be nice if the leftist would practice what they love to preach to us (fat chance).
> 
> Blaming Christian's for the evil deeds that were being found in those running around masquerading as Christian's, is a leftist strategy and tactic, but the real kicker is that they think that we are to stupid to see right through their bullcrap. Blaming all blacks for the evil deeds being found in some blacks is about as idiotic as Christian's being used by leftist in hopes to tear Christianity down even though just like with black's, it's not all blacks or Christian's at fault for the unGodly things that come about in life. Those weren't Christian's that wanted slavery to continue, but they were Democrat plantation/corporation owners who were fighting to keep their slave labor intact. Democrats love them some slave labor now, and many black's were just fooled by them in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> So I'm supposed to accept that it was non-Christians in the Bible Belt who fought other Americans so they could keep slavery legal for no reason other than you're saying so? Is that about right?
Click to expand...

Any man that was for enslaving a human being was no Christian, but rather they were hiding behind Christianity in order to empower their dirty deeds. Slavery is not a Christian thing, but it was used in hopes by non-Christians posing as Christian's to empower the situation, because they knew that Christianity was very powerful back then.


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> My God.
> 
> They elected a man who taught his son to F his dead brothers wife while he is still warm, then a taboo relationship with his 14 yr old grand daughter
> 
> My God.
> 
> Then dad embezzles millions through his son.
> 
> My God.
> 
> 
> 
> And they don't give a shit about all their own corruption and crimes.
> Sickening.  Evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what happens when your morality comes from your politics, rather than the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!!!......I think you should patent that saying..............I'm still trying to grasp it fully..................so much goes into it..................Please do continue your thoughts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Words aren't patented. They're copyrighted.  Continue to try to grasp.
> Maybe someone can help  you with that.  Cecilie is exactly correct, as our Founding Fathers knew and said.  Study up.  *Our Constitution was made for a Christian and moral people.  It is unfit for any other.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*Our Constitution was made for a Christian and moral people. It is unfit for any other.*_
> 
> Leave it to the brain-dead racist conservative to declare slavery was "Christian," "moral" and "unfit" for all others.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slavery is a world problem, and not an American Christian problem, and FYI Christianity is what was used to bring about the end of slavery in America. The christian conscious is a great thing, and it is truly the great melting pot that brings all together under one roof when practicing the morals and standards of Christianity. You can fight this all you want, but you know these words are true. If it weren't for Christian's, there would be no freedom in America, and that is exactly where we are heading with a Briben presidency. It's just sad that it will take the door to hit the idiot leftist in their face before they wake up to find themselves slaves again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, the Bible Belt of America, our bastion of Christianity, seceded from the nation and then started the Civil War to remain separate just so that they could keep slavery legal and codify the prohibition of ever repealing it in the southern states' constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you are folks, leftist hypocrisy in action, and at it's best...
> 
> King said "don't blame all blacks because of their skin color, but judge them on their character instead". I agree with this idea whole heatedly, but it would be nice if the leftist would practice what they love to preach to us (fat chance).
> 
> Blaming Christian's for the evil deeds that were being found in those running around masquerading as Christian's, is a leftist strategy and tactic, but the real kicker is that they think that we are to stupid to see right through their bullcrap. Blaming all blacks for the evil deeds being found in some blacks is about as idiotic as Christian's being used by leftist in hopes to tear Christianity down even though just like with black's, it's not all blacks or Christian's at fault for the unGodly things that come about in life. Those weren't Christian's that wanted slavery to continue, but they were Democrat plantation/corporation owners who were fighting to keep their slave labor intact. Democrats love them some slave labor now, and many black's were just fooled by them in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> So I'm supposed to accept that it was non-Christians in the Bible Belt who fought other Americans so they could keep slavery legal for no reason other than you're saying so? Is that about right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any man that was for enslaving a human being was no Christian, but rather they were hiding behind Christianity in order to empower their dirty deeds. Slavery is not a Christian thing, but it was used in hopes by non-Christians posing as Christian's to empower the situation, because they knew that Christianity was very powerful back then.
Click to expand...

Idiot.









						How Christian Slaveholders Used the Bible to Justify Slavery
					

Read an excerpt from 'The Great Stain: Witnessing American Slavery' by Noel Rae




					time.com


----------



## ChemEngineer

Why do you people waste your time and others' by responding to nonsense prattled by Leftists, incessantly?


----------



## Quasar44

Big tech manipulated millions of votes !!
Only a true moron would ever fight for this fake nation again


----------



## Quasar44

F the USA !!!


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> My God.
> 
> They elected a man who taught his son to F his dead brothers wife while he is still warm, then a taboo relationship with his 14 yr old grand daughter
> 
> My God.
> 
> Then dad embezzles millions through his son.
> 
> My God.
> 
> 
> 
> And they don't give a shit about all their own corruption and crimes.
> Sickening.  Evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what happens when your morality comes from your politics, rather than the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!!!......I think you should patent that saying..............I'm still trying to grasp it fully..................so much goes into it..................Please do continue your thoughts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Words aren't patented. They're copyrighted.  Continue to try to grasp.
> Maybe someone can help  you with that.  Cecilie is exactly correct, as our Founding Fathers knew and said.  Study up.  *Our Constitution was made for a Christian and moral people.  It is unfit for any other.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*Our Constitution was made for a Christian and moral people. It is unfit for any other.*_
> 
> Leave it to the brain-dead racist conservative to declare slavery was "Christian," "moral" and "unfit" for all others.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slavery is a world problem, and not an American Christian problem, and FYI Christianity is what was used to bring about the end of slavery in America. The christian conscious is a great thing, and it is truly the great melting pot that brings all together under one roof when practicing the morals and standards of Christianity. You can fight this all you want, but you know these words are true. If it weren't for Christian's, there would be no freedom in America, and that is exactly where we are heading with a Briben presidency. It's just sad that it will take the door to hit the idiot leftist in their face before they wake up to find themselves slaves again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, the Bible Belt of America, our bastion of Christianity, seceded from the nation and then started the Civil War to remain separate just so that they could keep slavery legal and codify the prohibition of ever repealing it in the southern states' constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you are folks, leftist hypocrisy in action, and at it's best...
> 
> King said "don't blame all blacks because of their skin color, but judge them on their character instead". I agree with this idea whole heatedly, but it would be nice if the leftist would practice what they love to preach to us (fat chance).
> 
> Blaming Christian's for the evil deeds that were being found in those running around masquerading as Christian's, is a leftist strategy and tactic, but the real kicker is that they think that we are to stupid to see right through their bullcrap. Blaming all blacks for the evil deeds being found in some blacks is about as idiotic as Christian's being used by leftist in hopes to tear Christianity down even though just like with black's, it's not all blacks or Christian's at fault for the unGodly things that come about in life. Those weren't Christian's that wanted slavery to continue, but they were Democrat plantation/corporation owners who were fighting to keep their slave labor intact. Democrats love them some slave labor now, and many black's were just fooled by them in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> So I'm supposed to accept that it was non-Christians in the Bible Belt who fought other Americans so they could keep slavery legal for no reason other than you're saying so? Is that about right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any man that was for enslaving a human being was no Christian, but rather they were hiding behind Christianity in order to empower their dirty deeds. Slavery is not a Christian thing, but it was used in hopes by non-Christians posing as Christian's to empower the situation, because they knew that Christianity was very powerful back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Christian Slaveholders Used the Bible to Justify Slavery
> 
> 
> Read an excerpt from 'The Great Stain: Witnessing American Slavery' by Noel Rae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time.com
Click to expand...

You follow idiots who are out to twist the truth. I bet you get mad when people label all blacks by their skin color, but then you fall right into the same trap. Get help..


----------



## beagle9

Quasar44 said:


> Big tech manipulated millions of votes !!
> Only a true moron would ever fight for this fake nation again


Not only that, but big tech may be responsible for hundreds of thousands of U.S. citizen's deaths because of it's possible intent to use it to defeat Trump.


----------



## beagle9

ChemEngineer said:


> Why do you people waste your time and others' by responding to nonsense prattled by Leftists, incessantly?


Fighting to save America I guess. I mean look at what they are doing to it, but you are right that it might be a waste of time.


----------



## schmidlap

beagle9 said:


> Spewing words of untruth, but you roll with it if it makes you feel good.


Screw up the courage to face the facts.

The Trump cult, at his super-spreader pep rallies, repeatedly screeched that their demigod's political opponents should be incarcerated, as if the United States were some sh¡thole nation.

Throughout the reign of Trumpery, his goons in his Department of Justice could contrive no flimsy pretext for prosecuting any of them.









						‘Lock Her Up’ Chants Return To Las Vegas Trump Rally After POTUS Mentions Hillary Clinton
					

"Lock Her Up" chants returned to the Trump campaign rally experience on Saturday after Trump made a brief mention of his former opponent Hillary Clinton.




					dailycaller.com
				


​







						Chelsea Clinton says Trump supporters chanted "lock her up" outside parents' home
					

Dozens of Trump supporters marched past the home of former President Bill Clinton and former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton in upstate New York.




					www.newsweek.com
				


​

			Crowd chants 'lock her up' about Whitmer at Michigan Trump rally
		
​

			Trump Attacks Rep. Omar In Duluth, Rallygoers Chant 'Lock Her Up'
		

Now, fanatical Trumpers Squid Head Giuliani and Bam Bam Bannon, in the absence of any evidence for throwing out the ballots of most voters,  are sounding like America-hating jihadists by threatening decent Americans with beheadings:









						‘They should be beheaded!’:  Trump and Giuliani Go Full IS in Attack on Biden and Democrats
					

By Dave Lindorff It’s often been noted that countries that go to war tend to adopt the behaviors of their enemies in fighting them, and then bring that war and the techniques they have appropriated…




					warisacrime.org
				


​







						Steve Bannon calls for beheading of Dr Fauci and FBI director
					

The podcast’s Twitter account @WarRoomPandemic was suspended after the statements went live




					www.independent.co.uk
				



These ugly facts are well documented and irrefutable.

Trying to run away and hide is futile.


----------



## schmidlap

beagle9 said:


> Do you have something to say or are you just runnin your leftist pie hole in order to try and humor the leftist cult here ?


Your sniveling aside, decent, patriotic Americans react with disgust to fanatical Trumpers threatening a Republican Secretary of State and his family because he displayed integrity and diligence in impartially executing his oath of office.

In Georgia, election workers checked every ballot by hand to verify that vote counting equipment was accurate.​​Butt Boy Graham was among numerous members of his own party, inside and outside of Georgia, pressuring Raffensberger to invalidate ballots—urgings made alongside conspiracy theories and baseless allegations about the integrity of the election that have even led to death threats against him and his family.​
Sore losers can be especially disgusting.


----------



## beagle9

schmidlap said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spewing words of untruth, but you roll with it if it makes you feel good.
> 
> 
> 
> Screw up the courage to face the facts.
> 
> The Trump cult, at his super-spreader pep rallies, repeatedly screeched that their demigod's political opponents should be incarcerated, as if the United States were some sh¡thole nation.
> 
> Throughout the reign of Trumpery, his goons in his Department of Justice could contrive no flimsy pretext for prosecuting any of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Lock Her Up’ Chants Return To Las Vegas Trump Rally After POTUS Mentions Hillary Clinton
> 
> 
> "Lock Her Up" chants returned to the Trump campaign rally experience on Saturday after Trump made a brief mention of his former opponent Hillary Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dailycaller.com
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chelsea Clinton says Trump supporters chanted "lock her up" outside parents' home
> 
> 
> Dozens of Trump supporters marched past the home of former President Bill Clinton and former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton in upstate New York.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Crowd chants 'lock her up' about Whitmer at Michigan Trump rally
> 
> ​
> 
> Trump Attacks Rep. Omar In Duluth, Rallygoers Chant 'Lock Her Up'
> 
> 
> Now, fanatical Trumpers Squid Head Giuliani and Bam Bam Bannon, in the absence of any evidence for throwing out the ballots of most voters,  are sounding like America-hating jihadists by threatening decent Americans with beheadings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘They should be beheaded!’:  Trump and Giuliani Go Full IS in Attack on Biden and Democrats
> 
> 
> By Dave Lindorff It’s often been noted that countries that go to war tend to adopt the behaviors of their enemies in fighting them, and then bring that war and the techniques they have appropriated…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> warisacrime.org
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Bannon calls for beheading of Dr Fauci and FBI director
> 
> 
> The podcast’s Twitter account @WarRoomPandemic was suspended after the statements went live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.independent.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ugly facts are well documented and irrefutable.
> 
> Trying to run away and hide is futile.
Click to expand...

Countering leftist propaganda is now flipped by those like you in an attempt to paint a 3rd of the nation as American gihadist. That's how dangerous people like you are for this nation, but somehow you all pulled it off, and left the nation scratching it's head on how y'all done it. Gotta give it to y'all on that one, because you all ran around saying for 4 years that you would do it, and damned if you didn't pull it off.


----------



## schmidlap

beagle9 said:


> Countering leftist propaganda is now flipped by those like you in an attempt to paint a 3rd of the nation as American gihadist. That's how dangerous people like you are for this nation, but somehow you all pulled it off, and left the nation scratching it's head on how y'all done it. Gotta give it to y'all on that one, because you all ran around saying for 4 years that you would do it, and damned if you didn't pull it off.


Your zealots' call for the beheading of decent Americans aside, of the dozens of legal challenges filed by Trump's pettifoggers across the land calculated to nullify the votes of Americans they don't like, of all the cases that have been adjudicated predicated upon the evidence presented, which are your favorite rulings?

A brief list, or even your citation of the one that gives you the most pleasure will suffice.


----------



## Turtlesoup

schmidlap said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spewing words of untruth, but you roll with it if it makes you feel good.
> 
> 
> 
> Screw up the courage to face the facts.
> 
> The Trump cult, at his super-spreader pep rallies, repeatedly screeched that their demigod's political opponents should be incarcerated, as if the United States were some sh¡thole nation.
> 
> Throughout the reign of Trumpery, his goons in his Department of Justice could contrive no flimsy pretext for prosecuting any of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Lock Her Up’ Chants Return To Las Vegas Trump Rally After POTUS Mentions Hillary Clinton
> 
> 
> "Lock Her Up" chants returned to the Trump campaign rally experience on Saturday after Trump made a brief mention of his former opponent Hillary Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dailycaller.com
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chelsea Clinton says Trump supporters chanted "lock her up" outside parents' home
> 
> 
> Dozens of Trump supporters marched past the home of former President Bill Clinton and former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton in upstate New York.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Crowd chants 'lock her up' about Whitmer at Michigan Trump rally
> 
> ​
> 
> Trump Attacks Rep. Omar In Duluth, Rallygoers Chant 'Lock Her Up'
> 
> 
> Now, fanatical Trumpers Squid Head Giuliani and Bam Bam Bannon, in the absence of any evidence for throwing out the ballots of most voters,  are sounding like America-hating jihadists by threatening decent Americans with beheadings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘They should be beheaded!’:  Trump and Giuliani Go Full IS in Attack on Biden and Democrats
> 
> 
> By Dave Lindorff It’s often been noted that countries that go to war tend to adopt the behaviors of their enemies in fighting them, and then bring that war and the techniques they have appropriated…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> warisacrime.org
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Bannon calls for beheading of Dr Fauci and FBI director
> 
> 
> The podcast’s Twitter account @WarRoomPandemic was suspended after the statements went live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.independent.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ugly facts are well documented and irrefutable.
> 
> Trying to run away and hide is futile.
Click to expand...

Hilliary committed numberous crimes and belongs in prison for them..............Dems LIED about flynn and others supposed crimes in order to lock them up for Hilliary.

Crooked politicans like the clintons and Biden belong in prison for their various crimes. 

It's a shame that you can't see the truth.


----------



## schmidlap

ChemEngineer said:


> ...the Federal Election Commission Chairman has gone on record to declare that this election is illegitimate.


With one frivolous, evidence-free challenge after another being laughed out of courts across the land, and Trump's own cybersecurity expert, who had won bipartisan praise from state elections managers and technology experts*, * declaring of the 2020 election, it was _"the most secure in U.S. history," _ where are the clowns? Send in the clowns! 

Don't bother they're here:




​
Trump campaign’s desperate attempts to crap on election results in Pennsylvania fizzled, and some fellow Republicans have begun to signal it is time to respect the will of the People and move on, acknowledging that Trump had lost both the state and his bid for re-election.

Meanwhile, the cult has its reasons that reason knows not of:




*"Democracy be damned!*
_* I'm clinging to my master like a persistent hemorrhoid!"*_​


----------



## Cecilie1200

schmidlap said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 2020 election just keeps getting worse for House Democrats
> 
> 
> 
> They'll just have to glean some solace from the uplifting spectacle of the quadrennium load of trumpery's descent into the porcelain maelstrom, a resounding flush by 80 million patriotic Americans.
Click to expand...


I certainly hope you can glean some solace from, "At least we managed to steal the Presidency" when he's even more of a lame duck than his dementia would already make him, because he's blocked at every turn.


----------



## Cecilie1200

schmidlap said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're a sick bunch.
> 
> 
> 
> It was sufficiently unAmerican when they were shrieking that political opponents should be locked up without any indictments, due process, conviction, sentencing, etc., but now they are openly calling for the beheading of patriots who don't pander to their cult.
Click to expand...


Just how drunk did you get before you started posting?


----------



## Cecilie1200

schmidlap said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> National Geographic magazine had a front page article on slavery some years ago.  There are more slaves around the world today than ever before in history. The country with the most slaves today?
> 
> India
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the population of the planet has exploded - from approximately 1,200,000,000 in 1850 to 7,794,798,739 today. Presumably, there are far more dancers as well.
> 
> In the absence of credible evidence, is your blushing denizen of the northern oceans somehow supportive of the fake thesis
> *"This election is illegitimate"*?
> 
> Prithee, how so?
Click to expand...


Your deep concern and compassion regarding slavery is duly noted, and accorded every bit of respect it deserves.  "More slaves now, piffle!  There are more people now, so it's no big deal.  The burning issue that I need to get my panties wadded over is something that happened a century before I was born!"

Drunk and stupid is no way to go through life, boy.  Get it together.


----------



## ChemEngineer

Cecilie1200 said:


> Just how drunk did you get before you started posting?



Dear Friend, even when drunk, no conservative can ever blather as foolishly as a sober liberal.    On another thread, I posted twenty-eight pages of utter stupidity from the mouths of prominent Democrats over the last few decades.    Just for the sheer embarrassment of all Democrats, I'll reproduce it here:



Liberal “Wisdom​


* 

What the Democrats are doing is an abomination to the Constitution. – Harvard Law Professor Alan Dershowitz, who states he is a “liberal Democrat”, November 20, 2019 on live television news

"Light at the end of the tunnel? We don't even have a tunnel - we don't even know where the tunnel is." — Lyndon B. Johnson*

The good news is that the federal government is not mismanaged, as I had expected it to be. The bad news is that it's not managed at all. -- Roger Johnson, Former Head of the General Services Administration, and Clinton Appointee

* 

You know, the people believe we could screw up a one car parade - and they're probably right. - Bill Clinton to Roger Johnson in 1993



Communism abolishes eternal truths, it abolishes all religion, and all morality. – Karl Marx*

Atheism is an inseparable element of the materialist view of life, is a necessary condition for the theoretical education of the revolutionist.

Darwinism is a forerunner, a preparation for Marxism. - Leon Trotsky, Soviet revolutionary

*"The American people will never knowingly adopt socialism, but under
the name of liberalism they will adopt every fragment of the socialist
program until one day America will be a socialist nation without ever
knowing how it happened. I no longer need to run as a Presidential Candidate for the Socialist Party. The Democratic Party has adopted our platform." - - Norman Thomas, perennial Socialist Party presidential candidate and one of the founders of the ACLU.*

“_We are socialists, we are enemies of today’s capitalistic economic system for the exploitation of the economically weak, with its unfair salaries, with its unseemly evaluation of a human being according to wealth and property instead of responsibility and performance, and we are all determined to destroy this system under all conditions.”_ ~ Adolf Hitler, May 1st, 1927



When Hitler fired Chief of General Staff General Franz Halder he told him, "_We need National Socialist ardor now, not professional ability." 



"Guam is seven miles wide at the least widest point. My fear is that the whole island will become so overly populated (by 7,000 additional American troops) that it will tip over and capsize." - Democrat Congressman Hank Johnson, as he motioned Guam capsizing with both hands



"He (Obama) couldn't sell watermelons even if you gave him a state trooper to flag down traffic." - Dan Rather, showing typical liberal racism_



“Lest we forget at least an over the shoulder acknowledgment to the very first radical: from all our legends, mythology and history (and who is to know where mythology leaves off and history begins - or which is which), the very first radical known to man who rebelled against the establishment and did it so effectively that he at least won his own kingdom - Lucifer.” ― *Saul Alinsky, **Rules for Radicals: A Pragmatic Primer for Realistic Radicals*



Employees' "health insurance premiums could fall as much as 3,000 percent..." - Barack Obama, March 16 in Strongsville, Ohio

(After falling 100%, how do they fall another 2900%? Do insurance companies pay you to be insured with them?)

The world is going to end in 12 years if we don’t address climate change. – Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, February 2019



White collar workers are "bitter despisers" of every union workingman and "are the petty underlings of the business world" - writer Upton Sinclair in 1919



"We're not satisfied with everything we've done [in Congress]. The way to cure that is to give us more authority and more ability." --Rep. Barney Frank, June 2010



“Traditional values and strong foreign policy – all that is over.” - Chuck Schumer, D – NY, April 2009



"Every month that we do not have an economic recovery package, 500 million Americans lose their jobs." - Nancy Pelosi, February 4, 2009

"Large-scale hog producers are a greater threat to the United States and U.S. democracy than Osama bin Laden and his terrorist network." - Robert F. Kennedy, Jr.

"When you spread the wealth around, it's good for everybody." - Barack Obama to Joe the Plumber Wurzelbacher



"We have to measure our greatness by the least of these." "Our souls are broken." - Michelle Obama



"I believe we must challenge a culture with too much meanness and not enough meaning." - Al Gore





We have just four months – four months to secure the future of our planet. - U.N. General Secretary Bang Ti Moon, at Inchon, South Korea, August 11, 2009





This liberal will be about socializing, uh, uh, uh, taking over the corporations… - Maxine Waters



"We don't have to say bad things about our opponents as people. And if I have anything to do with it, the Democrats won't do that. " - Bill Clinton

"I studied religion at Vanderbilt and worked nights as a police reporter at the Nashville Tennessean." - Al Gore

“Over the last 15 months, we’ve traveled to every corner of the United States. I’ve now been in 57 states, I think, one left to go... ” —Barack Obama
"Fear creates this veil of impossibility and it is hanging over all of our heads. Only Barack Obama can fix America’s soul. Only Barack Obama can fix America’s broken soul.” - Michelle Obama

“It’s easier to hold on to your own stereotypes and misconceptions, it makes you feel justified in your own ignorance…That’s America.” - Michele Obama

"My grandma is a typical white person (a racist)" - Barack Obama

_'My friends, we live in the greatest nation in the history of the world. I hope you'll join with me as we try to change it.' - Barack Obama _



"I have never been proud of my country." - Michele Obama

'We're going to take things away from you on behalf of the common good.'

( 'It's time for a new beginning, for an end to government of the few, by the few, and for the few, and to replace it with shared responsibility for shared prosperity.'

('(We) can't just let business as usual go on, and that means something has to be taken away from some people.'

'We have to build a political consensus, and that requires people to give up a little bit of their own turf in order to create this common ground.'

'I certainly think the free-market has failed.'

'I think it's time to send a clear message to what has become the most profitable sector in (the) entire economy - that they are being watched.' - Hillary Clinton

I can't return any of the budget surplus to Americans because they might not spend it the right way. - Bill Clinton

"It was a real sort of southern deal. I had AstroTurf in the back. You don't want to know why, but I did." (Talking about an El Camino pickup truck he once owned) - Bill Clinton



“When John Kerry is president, people are going to get up out of their wheelchairs.” - John Edwards, candidate for vice president, 2004



"Tonight, 200,000 men and women will go to sleep under bridges." - John Edwards



“You cannot go to a 7-11 or a Dunkin Donuts unless you have an Indian accent. I’m not kidding.” - Democrat Senator Joseph Biden

“I do believe that it’s the first time in history that fire has ever melted steel.” – Rosie O’Donnell claiming that 9/11 was a government conspiracy.

"Communism is the goal." - Roger Baldwin, founder of the ACLU But he said to cloak their communist agenda in patriotism and the US Constitution because he knew communism would not sell

"I think if we had a three word message now, it would be 'We can do better'." - Howard Dean

Speaking to the Long Island Association in 2002, Bill Clinton confessed to turning down an opportunity
to take custody of bin Laden: "He was expelled from Saudi Arabia in 1991, then he went to Sudan, and we'd been hearing that the Sudanese wanted America to start dealing with them again. They released him. At the time, 1996, he had committed no crime against America, so I did not bring him here because we had no basis on which to hold him, though we knew he wanted to commit crimes against America."


"Women have to help women. There is a special place in hell for women who don't help women." - Madeline Albright

"You cannot go to a 7-11 or a Dunkin Donuts unless you have an Indian accent. I'm not joking." - Senator Joe Biden (D)

"Barack Obama is the first mainstream African-American who is articulate, bright and clean." - Democrat Senator Joe Biden



"I'm not comfortable around those people (homosexuals)." - John Edwards, as quoted in “No Excuses” by Shrum



"Day after day the egalitarian creed of our Declaration of Independence is trampled underfoot by hired experts and sloganeers who speak of the death tax, the ownership society, the culture of life, the liberal assault on god and family, weak on terrorism, the end of history, the clash of civilizations, no child left behind." - Dan Moyers at the Media Reform Conference, 2007

"Having five children in six years is the best training in the world for speaker of the House." - Nancy Pelosi

Retired Air Force Lt. Col. Robert "Buzz" Patterson, who carried the "nuclear football" during the Clinton years, says Clinton missednot one but several opportunities to capture or kill Osama bin Laden. According to Patterson, who consulted on "The Path to 9/11,"
Clinton's failures to act against bin Laden directly facilitated a decade of terrorist attacks against the U.S. leading up to
9/11. "[W]e could have prevented the bombing of the U.S.S. Cole, we could have prevented 9/11 and we could have prevented the
bombings of the embassies in Africa if President Clinton had taken one of these opportunities." Patterson continued, "We had
eight chances at least to either nab bin Laden or to kill him."

"In fact, Clinton did sign the presidential finding saying that we needed to either kidnap him or kill him, but just signing a
piece of paper didn't result in any kind of action, because every time it came down to it and we had a chance to get bin Laden dead
or alive, President Clinton chose not to." ---Lt. Col. Robert "Buzz" Patterson





"Everybody knows that Superman's weakness was Krypton, ha ha ha ha ha." - Nora Ephron, to John Zogby

New York City's economy would collapse if illegal aliens were deported, said billionaire New York City Mayor Michael Bloomberg, lifelong Democrat before switching parties to run for Mayor

"Although they broke the law by illegally crossing our borders or overstaying their visas, and our businesses broke the law by employing them our City's economy would be a shell of itself had they not, and it would collapse if they were deported. The same holds true for the nation." - Michael Bloomberg, July 5, 2006, before Senate Judiciary Committee

"This (Mark Foley e-mailing homosexual chatter to pages) is as serious as it gets." - Democrat leader Nancy Pelosi, October 2006

"Maybe it'll take a woman to clean up the House (of Representatives)." - Democrat leader Nancy Pelosi, of San Francisco, June 2006

"The era of big government is over." - Bill Clinton, Jan 28, 1996

"The House of Representatives... has been run like a plantation, and you know what I'm talkin' about." - Hillary Clinton, pandering to a black audience by calling Republicans racists again

"The period between 9/11 and Iraq was not a good time for America. [The Jihadis] are not evil---they just have a different perspective." ---MSNBC Softballer Chris Matthews on "different perspectives"

"[T]he first several U.S. presidents were certainly revolutionaries and might have been

Called 'terrorists' by the British crown, after all." --NBC's Brian Williams

"Faith is one of the world's great evils, comparable to the smallpox virus but harder to eradicate." - Richard Dawkins

"So where did the laws of physics come from? They came from nothing." - Victor J Stenger, _God: The Failed Hypothesis, page 131_

Barbara Walters called Fidel Castro a "sexy man." Of course a liberal would think that a murderous socialist dictator is "sexy."

"I liked his honesty, the way he spoke from principal." - Oliver Stone on his visit with Fidel Castro

Ted Turner: "We have agreement there. But I had a great time. I am absolutely convinced that the North Koreans are absolutely sincere. "

“It will be eight degrees hotter in 10 - well not 10 - but in 30 or 40 years,” said Turner. “And basically none of the crops will grow, most of the people will have died, and the rest of us will be cannibals." - Ted Turner

"In 10 years, most of us will be dead, and the rest will be living as cannibals." - Ted Turner, forgetting the Club of Rome's pronouncements in 1964

"Well, I didn't get to meet him, (Kim Jung Il, despot of North Korea) but he didn't look...in the pictures I've seen of him on CNN, he didn't look too much different than most of the other people I've met. - Ted Turner, judging a book by a picture of its cover. Saddam Hussein didn't look too much different than most Iraqi men either, Ted



Wolf Blitzer: But this is one of the most despotic regimes, and Kim Jung Il is one of the worst men on Earth. Isn't that a fair assessment?

TT: Well, I didn't get to meet him, but he didn't look...in the pictures I've seen of him on CNN, he didn't look too much different than most of the

other people I've met.

WB: But look at the way he's treating his own people.

TT: Well, hey. Listen, I saw a lot of people over there. They were thin, and they were riding bicycles instead of driving in cars. But I didn't see any brutality in the capitol, or out in the DMZ. We drove through the countryside quite a bit to down to P'annumjom and Kaesong. We traveled around. I'm sure we were on a special route, but I don't see North Korea never posed any significant threat to the United States. I mean, the whole economy of North Korea is only $30 billion dollars a year. It's less than the city of Detroit. It's a small place, and we do not have to worry about them attacking us.





Republicans "want to kill us. They want to kill me and my children if they can. But if they just kill me and not my children, they want my children to be comforted -- that while they didn't protect me because they cut my taxes, my children won't have to pay any money on the money they inherit," Begala said. "That is bulls*** national defense, and we should say that." – Paul Begala. ex-Clinton Aide and Democrat Party Strategist, July 15, 2005 to a crowd of applauding Democrats at the Campus Progress National Student Conference





"I'll never talk to a reporter again! We were just talking -- I was ranting -- and he wrote about it. That isn't right. We all say stuff we don't want printed." -Reporter Helen Thomas after Albert Eisele, editor of The Hill, published her suicidal threat if VP Dick Cheney were to run for president


"The Republicans are not very friendly to different kinds of people. (In other words, they’re racists.) They’re a pretty monolithic party. They all behave the same, and they all look the same." -Howard Dean in California week of June 13, 2005



"You think the Republican National Committee could get this many people of color in a single room?" Howard Dean asked to laughter. "Only if they had the hotel staff in here."



Janice Rodgers Brown (a black American judge opposed by Democrats for Federal Appeals Court) wants to be "dictator or Grand Exhalted Ruler..." - Charles Schumer



You love the children, don’t you, you Republican bastards.- Randi Rhodes on Air America, 4:57 PM, March 18, 1150 AM, Los Angeles



"[Dan Rather] is a towering journalist. ... He is an honest-to-goodness reporter. If anybody is hard on themselves, it is him first. And he is a giant in this business and I know he operates without fear or favor." --Diane Sawyer



Jesus did not speak English. -Jesse Jackson



"Renew your membership today at the most generous
level you can afford and help me stop Rove's mignons [sic] in their tracks." --Washington State Democrat Party Chairman Paul Berendt


We're still following the leader, and you (Republicans) can all go to hell." --former senator Max Cleland in a poem at Tom Daschle's building-naming dinner (Tom got booted out of the Senate, so how can HE be "he leader,"Max?)







"One thousand Gap employees are dead, blleedin’ all over the khakis." -Chris Rock mocking our dead troops in Iraq at the Academy Awards, 2005





"It doesn't matter whether what we print about President Bush is true or not, that's up to the public to decide". ~ Terry McAullife



"Republicans ... a lot of them have never made an honest living in their lives. " "The GOP has a dark, difficult, and dishonest vision." "Republicans are evil, corrupt, and brain-dead." DNC Chairman Howard Dean



"I don't know that she's (First Lady Laura Bush) ever had a real job, I mean, since she's been grown up," Mrs. Kerry said of the former school librarian.



This is a struggle of good and evil. And we're the good. -- Howard Dean





I hate Republicans and everything they stand for.- Howard Dean



"You can’t create a democracy at the point of a gun." Tim Robbins on the Bill Mahr show

{Obviously Mr. Robbins hasn’t heard that Germany is a democracy, and America defeated the Nazis "at the point of a gun."

Nor has Mr. Robbins heard of Japan which is another democracy created “at the point of a gun.” Of course America is a democracy, and it was created “at the point of a gun,” namely the Revolutionary War. But as long as it sounds good, Leftists will buy any line from a fellow Leftist.}





"The thing about liberals is we respect people." Mark & Mark on Air America Radio 1150 AM, Los Angeles

Not one minute later, Mark said "Her dad’s a creep," speaking of Alan Keyes homosexual daughter. A few minutes later, they said of Danny Goldberg, their new general manager, and his father, "These guys are real Jewey." Yes, when it comes to 'respect," liberals like Ted Kennedy and Bill Clinton showed their "respect" for Mary Jo Kopechne and Monica Lewinsky and Kathleen Willey and Juanita Broaddrick and Paula Jones and ...



"We can't expect the American People to jump from Capitalism to
Communism, but we can assist their elected leaders in giving them small doses of Socialism, until they awaken one day to find that they have Communism." --Nikita Khrushchev



"The American people will never knowingly adopt Socialism. But under the name of 'liberalism' they will adopt every fragment of the Socialist program, until one day America will be a Socialist nation, without knowing how it happened." --Norman Thomas



In 1848, Karl Marx said, a progressive income tax is needed to
transfer wealth and power to the state.



Religion is the opiate of the masses. - Karl Marx



The victims of 9/11 were little Eichmanns. Ward Churchill, Professor of Ethnic Studies, University of Colorado



Would you sign (DD) Form 180? - Tim Russert to John Kerry

"Yes I will." - Hanoi John Kerry, lying yet again



I hate Republicans and everything they stand for.” Howard Dean, former Democrat candidate for president and soon Democrat Party Chairman



I hate intolerant people. Gloria Steinem



"I liked his honesty." Robert Redford commenting on his meeting with Fidel Castro



"It has been a year since the tsunami struck south Asia." Matt Lauer on the Today Show, January 26, 2005, one month after the tsunami struck



"Those who survived the San Francisco earthquake said, 'Thank God I'm still alive,'" U.S. Senator Barbara Boxer once declared. "But, of course, those who died - their lives will never be the same again."



*RACISM


DEMOCRATS

Robert Byrd, U.S. Senator from West Virginia, and former Kleagle of the Ku Klux Klan

George Wallace

J William Fulbright

Lester Maddox

Bull Connors*





I am one of those African-Americans who can find racism anywhere, in the water, in the air, in the ground, in the speed of sound. - Julianne Malveaux, PhD





There’s no great white bigot out there, there’s just about 200 million little white bigots running around. - Julieanne Malveaux



“The white race is the cancer of human history.” Susan Sontag

“The very definition of masculinity negates the need for love.” – Bell Hooks on 90.9 KPFK radio, November, 2004. While called “distinguished professor of English at City College of New York, I could find no reference whatsoever to her name in CCNY’s directory.



"No one understands this NASCAR nation more than Brian.” Jeff Zucker, NBC President, implying that most Americans are redneck hicks – stupid redneck hicks. Who else would reelect President Bush.



"I really don’t know what your big attachment to America is all about. What has America ever done for anybody? " John Walker Lindh, Taliban fighter, to his mother in California, via e-mail in 2000



"Condi Rice is an Aunt Jemima and Colin Powell is an Uncle Tom." -John Sylvester, liberal radio talk show host in Madison, Wisconson, on WTDY - AM, a Blue State



"Don’t destroy the weapons (that the Hutus will use to slaughter hundreds of thousands of Tutsis with). We must remain impartial." - U.N. Secretary General Kofi Anan, Jan 11, 1994



"People who work in the State Department really want their secretary to stand up for them, to represent also their points of view, not exclusively their points of view, but also their points of view.

And so I have the question. Is she going to do that or is she going to simply be an appendage to the White House? - Senator Jay Rockefeller





"It's tough to understand how a wounded, unarmed man could be shot like that." - Matt Lauer after seeing NBC video of Marine shooting terrorist





Chris Matthews: "If we were a good country, would bin Laden treat us better?" Ex CIA Agent Scheuer: "We _are_ a good country."



"Well that was President Clinton. I'm sorry, President Bush." - Chris Matthews, October 24, 2006 immediately following Bush's press conference



"They’re not bad guys especially, they’re just people that (sic) disagree with us." - Chris Matthews, commenting on cowardly terrorists who behead unarmed civilians in Iraq



"55 million Americans (the ones who voted for John Kerry) have evaded the ignorance-inducing machine". - Jane Smiley, immediately after George Bush was re-elected in 2004





"The great speculators wallow in an economy that every year kills tens of millions of people with poverty - so what is 20,000 dead in New York?" - Dario Fo, Italian Nobel laureate



"I think that as Bush will, if Bush gets elected,
he will put in new Superior Court [sic] judges, and these guys
are not going to want to see gay pride week." -Cher


"The best part to me in the entire debate was when John Kerry said we have to pass a global test before we enter into a war. And you see George Bush got all nervous because frankly the word 'test' terrifies him. He never passed one at Harvard or Yale, but whatever." -Rosie O'Donnell, who dropped out of Boston University after 1 year, on President Bush, who has an MBA from Harvard





This week's "Blow Hard" Award: "To me the most interesting lie,
John O'Neill, that I would submit to you that you should answer,
is, you make a lying claim that John Kerry's antiwar activity
prolonged the amount of time that prisoners of war were held in
Vietnam. ... That's a lie, John O'Neill! ... Lies! ... That's
a lie! It's another lie! That's a lie! Absolute lie! You lie
in that book endlessly! ... Disgusting, lying book! ... It's a
pack of lies! You are unfit to publish! ... He just lied to you!
He spews out this filth! Point to his name on the report,
you liar! ... You just spew lies! ... I just hate the lies
of John O'Neill. I hate lies. It's not an argument; they're
proven lies. ... O'Neill's a liar, he's been a liar for 35 years
about this, and he's found other liars ... They lied! ... They're
lying somewhere! ... Lies! Just tell me the initials, you liar!
Creepy liar! ... You are a liar who makes things up! ... You wantthe lies! That's how you make your living, on lies!" --MSNBC Political Analyst Lawrence O'Donnell, with a few professionaljournalistic observations on the Swift Boat Vets' book



"The nuclear freeze is a vital first step. Cut military spending. Anyone who thinks you have to spend like this to keep America strong must have a screw loose." - Senator John Kerry in the 1980’s, when Reagan was building up our military

Kerry flew with Tom Harkin to Managua, Nicaragua to meet Daniel Ortega, communist dictator. A few days later, Ortega flew to Moscow to receive communist aid.


From the European Psychosis Files: "The world will endure four more years of idiocy, arrogance and unwarranted bloodshed, with no benevolent deity to watch over and save us. John Wilkes Booth, Lee Harvey Oswald, John Hinckley Jr. -- where are you now that we need you?" --Charlie Booker, The Guardian



The evening of the 2000 presidential election, all the major networks announced that Gore “had won Florida” before the polling booths closed in the panhandle. Estimates are that this illegal action cost President Bush 10,000 to 15,000 votes. NBC news anchor Tom Brokaw admitted as much when he said, “We don’t have egg on our face, we have an omelette.”



"When we got organized as a country and we wrote a fairly radical Constitution with a radical Bill of Rights, giving a radical amount of individual freedom to Americans ..."



"And so a lot of people say there's too much personal freedom. When personal freedom's being abused, you have to move to limit it. That's what we did in the announcement I made last weekend on the public housing projects, about how we're going to have weapon sweeps and more things like that to try to make people safer in their communities." - President Bill Clinton, 3-22-94, MTV's "Enough is Enough"



“As president, I would run a more sensitive war on terrorism.” – Hanoi John Kerry, Aug 6, 2004



Juan Williams is a house negro. Bill O'Reilly wants to lynch Michelle Obama. - Boyce Watkins, professor at Syracuse University



“Larry Elder is a fascist and a house negro.” – Janeanne Garafalo



Paul Newman claimed the president's tax cuts were "borderline criminal."



"He’s just another cheap thug that’s going to get us killed." -John Mellenkamp being "compassionate" and "moderate" in describing President Bush, after which John Kerry called this left wing hatefest "The heart and soul of America".



On Keith Olbermann's Aug. 29 show on MSNBC, Michael Moore said the possibility of a Category 3 hurricane hitting the United States "is proof that there is a God in heaven."





"There's a *gullible side* to the American people. They can be easily misled. Religion is the best device used to mislead them."- Michael Moore





“One evil empire down, one to go.” – Michael Moore, 1997, referring to America as an evil empire equivalent to the USSR



“Should such an ignorant people (as Americans) lead the world?” – Michael Moore



Michael Moore says of Americans that "They are possibly the dumbest people on the planet ... in thrall to conniving, thieving, smug pricks,"



The Iraqis who have risen up against the occupation are not "insurgents" or "terrorists" or "The Enemy." They are the REVOLUTION, the Minutemen, and their numbers will grow -- and they will win.



"The most lasting impact of biotechnology on the food supply may come not from something going wrong, but from all going right. My biggest fear is not that by accident we will set loose some genetically defective Andromeda strain. Given our past record in dealing with agriculture, we're far more likely to accidentally drown ourselves in a sea of excess grain." - Al Gore, 2007, quoted in July 16 or 17th Wall Street Journal

"The battle to feed all of humanity" will fail. In the 1970s and 1980s, hundreds of millions of people will starve to death in spite of any crash programs embarked upon now." - Paul Ehrlich, biologist, possibly a member of the Club of Rome

The demand for food had "outrun the productive capacity of the world's farmers. We're going to have to restructure the global economy." - Lester Brown, founder of the Earth Policy Institute





"The Administration works closely with a network of 'rapid response' digital Brown Shirts who work to pressure reporters and their editors for 'undermining support for our troops.'" - Al Gore, May 2004

​


"When I hear Bush say, 'You're either with us or against us,' it reminds me of the Germans. It conjures up memories of Nazi slogans on the walls, Der Feind Hort mit ('The enemy is listening')." – Billionaire Fat Cat Liberal George Soros





"How can that be? No one I know voted for Nixon."

Pauline Kael, reacting to Richard Nixon’s landslide victory over George McGovern in 1972





"I mean, I think, Iraqis, I think, feel that if we drove smaller cars, maybe we wouldn’t have to kill them for their oil.”
Bill Mahr - Larry King Live (November 1, 2002)





Julian Bond says "[Republicans] idea of equal rights is the American flag and Confederate swastika flying side by side."







"This week we were surprised to see several hundred artists and writers walking through the streets of Baghdad to say thank you to Saddam Hussein. He had just increased their monthly financial support. Cynical, you could argue at this particular time, but the state has always supported the arts, and some of the most creative people in the Arab world have always been Iraqis. And whatever they think about Saddam Hussein in the privacy of their homes, on this occasion they were praising his defense of the homeland in the face of American threats." -
ABC’s Peter Jennings in Baghdad, concluding the January 21 World News Tonight.




"Attorney General John Ashcroft has earned himself a remarkable distinction as the Torquemada of American law. Tomas de Torquemada...was largely responsible for... [the] torture and the burning of heretics, Muslims in particular. Now, of course, I am not accusing the Attorney General of pulling out anyone’s fingernails or burning people at the stake (at least I don’t know of any such cases). But one does get the sense these days that the old Spaniard’s spirit is comfortably at home in Ashcroft’s Department of Justice.
- Former CBS Evening News anchor Walter Cronkite in his syndicated column published in the September 22 Philadelphia Inquirer. (Good old "objective" Walter. No liberal, he.)






Dennis Kucinich: "I have a holistic view of the world...I see the world as interconnected and interdependent and that leaves no room for war." (May 2003) (Hitler would have agreed)



Dennis Kucinich: "I ask this administration: Tell me, Mr. Bush, where are those weapons of mass destruction? I've seen those weapons, and I'll tell you where they are. Joblessness is a weapon of mass destruction. Poverty is a weapon of mass destruction. Hopelessness is a weapon of mass destruction." (19 May 2003)



"Whenever he (President Bush) is in the presence of a wealthy contributor, he is a moral coward." - Al Gore, who, with his most ethical president in history, Bill Clinton, took campaign finance contributions from Communist China, and dozens of felons who were pardoned for their crimes.



"Any child born into the hugely consumptionist way of life so common in the industrial world will have an impact that is, on average, many times more destructive than that of a child born in the developing world." - Al Gore (Al Gore had four children)



Courtney Love to Al Gore: Which of my songs is your favorite?
Al Gore: I don't know, I'm just a really big fan.





"All propaganda has to be popular and has to adapt its spiritual level to the perception of the least intelligent of those towards whom it intends to direct itself" (Adolf Hitler, _Mein Kampf_, Vol. I



"If you tell a lie long enough, it becomes the truth."

Joseph Goebbels



_ 

"Shamefully, we now learn that Saddam's torture chambers reopened under new management: U.S. management." Senator Ted Kennedy_





"Will you knock it off with the 'liberal' crap, for Christ's sakes?" - Dan Avey, KFI AM Talk Radio





“It’s impossible to be both a Christian and a Republican.” - Hillary Clinton



Cspan cited best selling books. Ann Coulter is labeled by Cspan as “a conservative pundit” but nobody is called “a liberal pundit.”



CNN said that by signing pro-abortion legislation, Bill Clinton was “keeping his campaign promise.” However eight years later, CNN said that President Bush was “pandering to the right wing” when Bush kept his campaign promise to reverse Clinton’s abortion decrees.



When Ward Connerly, a black scholar, was at Penn State University debating in opposition to affirmative action, his car was stoned as he drove away. This is liberal “tolerance” and “moderation.” Can you feel the liberals’ love? Can you feel their compassion?

“I think you have to take the Iraqis on their face value. The President of the United States will lie to the American people in order to get us into this war." - Congressman James McDermott



“The capture of Saddam Hussein was staged for political purposes.” - Jim McDermott, a psychiatrist and congressman from Oregon

​




“We know he wanted to commit crimes against America. We had no basis to hold him (Osama bin Laden).”

Bill Clinton explaining in 2004 why he turned down Sudan’s offer to hand bin Laden over to us in 1998





"No attack (on me) ever fed a hungry child."

Bill Clinton, unable to refute a point made by his political opponent 42 million children had no health care when Bill Clinton was sworn in. Eight years later, 43 million children had no health care, and six million unborn infants had been butcher





“People ought to stay out of our business.”

- Former New Jersey Governor Tom Kean, defending former Deputy Attorney General Jamie Gorlick, who wrote a memo on separating counterintelligence from criminal intelligence, which was a key impediment to terrorism probes before 9/11. Gorlick, a member of the Sept 11 Commission witch hunt, refused to resign



Sympathy for the devil: "And Senator McCain are you concerned

that if, if the transfer of power does take place on June 30th

that a huge vacuum will created, be created and it will be an

invitation to civil war? Because no matter how deplorable Saddam

Hussein was considered he was the ultimate referee who kept the

Sunnis and the Shi'ites apart from killing each other." --Katie

Couric on NBC's "Today," interviewing John McCain, and declaring

Saddam worthwhile as the "ultimate referee" of Muslim sectarian

conflict



“President Clinton was often known as the first black president. I wouldn’t be upset if I could earn the right to be the second.”
John “Black” Goldigger Kerry



“We (John Edwards and I) are both people of deep faith.” – John Kerry



“That’s none of your business.” – Senator John Kerry, refusing to answer a question on who the heads of state were that Kerry said told him personally that they wanted him to win the upcoming presidential election



“These guys are the most crooked, you know, lying group I've ever seen. It's scary.” – John Kerry

My life history is I fought Nixon, I fought Reagan...." - John Kerry

Reagan won 44 states the first time he was elected, and 49 states when he was reelected. Let’s hope Kerry is the exact opposite, and wins only 6 states.







"I actually did vote for the $87 billion before I voted against it." --John F. Kerry, explaining his vote for AND against

supplemental funds for troops in Iraq



“If we're gonna make America fair, we gotta get somebody in there who understands what you folks are doin' every day," Kerry said of next year's presidential election. "We gotta get somebody in there who understands what it means to be a workin' person in America." John “Poorboy” Kerry




“All of us in our party have always tried to keep September 11 and its aftermath out of politics.”

Bill Clinton, ignoring the countless remarks by fellow Democrats that “Bush knew” that September 11 would take place and said nothing. It was even headlined in a liberal rag, the New York Times, or some such.



"I don't like it when we try to demonize human beings." - Bill Clinton [Tell that to Paula “Trailer Trash” Jones]



The object of politics is to beat the other person’s brains out. – Hillary Clinton



"You don't want to live there (America)."

Johnny Depp, now living in France, but taking all the American movie money he can get, while insulting us Anglo schlepps



“You are breathing the last of the oxygen.”

Liberal extremist (but I repeat myself) on Earth Day, 1970 as shown on 20/20 Jan 23, 2004



"Where I live in Manhattan and where I work at ABC, people say 'conservative'

the way people say 'child molester.' Leftist thinking is just the culture that I live in and the culture the reporters who populate the mainstream media live in." --John Stossel





The top 1% pay less than 10%. Less than 5%. They should pay 15%.”

“Reverend” Al Sharpton, Democrat candidate for President

Peter Jennings: “Reverend Sharpton, the top 1% pays 34% of the taxes, far more than the 15% you think is fair.”

Sharpton quickly changed the subject.



“He (Mahatma Gandhi) ran a gas station down in St. Louis.”

- Hillary Clinton (a “joke” for which she quickly apologized, and of course, all is forgiven any Neolib who does so, but no “Repugnican”)



"[Y]ou're either for nuclear war or you're not." --Ted Kennedy





"Since marriage constitutes slavery for women, it is clear that the women’s movement must concentrate on attacking marriage. Freedom for women cannot be without the abolition of marriage." Sheila Craven



The simple fact is, every woman must be willing to be recognized as a lesbian to be fully feminine. – National Organization for Women, 1988



"The president should release all of his right wing turkeys…..

What has not ended is resolution and determination of members of the U.S. Senate to continue to resist any Neanderthal that is nominated by this president of the United States for any court," said Sen. Ted Kennedy, D-Mass.

[Miguel Estrada, “turkey” and “Neanderthal” according to Ted Kennedy, graduated Columbia University Magna Cum Laude and Phi Beta Kappa. He attended Harvard Law School where he was editor of the Harvard Law Review. Estrada served in the Clinton Administration for four years. He performed so much pro bono work that 400 such pro bono hours were spend on behalf of a death row inmate. Estrada was unanimously rated “well qualified,” by the American Bar Association, and this is its highest rating.]



“Even if animal testing produced a cure for AIDS we’d be against it.”
Ingrid Newkirk, co-founder and president of PETA



“Six million people died in concentration camps, but six billion broiler chickens will die this year in slaughterhouses.” – Ingrid Newkirk



(Paraphrased): America is not part of the free world.

Jane Fonda in Vancouver, Canada during the Iraq War, Apr 2003



On November 21, 1970 she told a University of Michigan audience of some two thousand students, "If you understood what communism was, you would hope, you would pray on your knees that we would some day become communist." At Duke University in North Carolina she repeated what she had said in Michigan, adding "I, a socialist, think that we should strive toward a socialist society, all the way to communism. " Washington Times July 7, 2000



"We must hate," Bolshevik leader Vladimir Lenin exhorted his followers. "Hatred is the essence of communism."

"If for the sake of communism we must destroy nine-tenths of the people, we must not hesitate." - Lenin

"Kill 100 innocent people to get the 1 guilty one." - Lenin

Terror would reach new heights under Joseph Stalin. It would be known as The Red Terror.



“It is an embarrassment to be an American. It is humiliating. I despise him (President Bush.) I despise his administration.” - Jessica Lange in Spain, August, 2003

[She returned to comment that she could not understand why people call her “traitor”!]



We have people from every planet on the earth in California. Every planet. - Governor Gray Davis, Sept 2003



“No we do not (have the world’s highest standard of living here in America.) You go to Scandanavia and you will find a much higher standard of living (than here in America.)

Congressman Bernie Sanders (D) to Alan Greenspan, in 2003

Either Sanders is woefully ignorant, or else he lied through his teeth.

Per-capita incomes for 2000 follow: Sweden - $22,200; Denmark - $254,500; Norway – $27,700; USA - $36,200



*“Ideas are far more powerful than guns. We don’t let our people have guns. Why should we let them have ideas.” - Joseph Stalin*



“Somebody’s got to figure a way to get the Nazis out of the White House.

…You gotta make a whole lot of money. The right wing will steal, lie, cheat, and kill to retain power."

Aaron McGruder, “Cartoonist” and Left Wing Fanatic, addressing a bunch of liberal students graduating from a university, who, of course, cheered him on



An Israeli helicopter swooped down and fired a missile, kiling a “Hamas activist.”

NOT a “terrorist” who blows up innocent women and children in shops. No.

The Los Angeles Times called this monster an “activist.” (June 14, 2003) One must wonder if Saddam Hussein and his two lovely sons were ALSO “activists” in L A Times parlance.



“They tell me this is the first book they’ve ever bought.”

Hillary Clinton on the Jay Leno Show, Aug 4 2003, discussing her book, “Living History”, and her sycophantic fans buying it, their “first book”

Jay Leno replied, “That’s not good, is it?” as the audience howled in laughter at a dumbfounded Hillary



“I have been over into the future - and it works.” - Lincoln Steffens, of the New York Times, speaking of the USSR in 1919, as millions were starving, imprisoned in gulags, or being murdered



I'm no longer interested in news. I'm interested in causes. We don't print the truth. We don't pretend to print the truth. It's up to the public to decide what's true." Ben Bradlee, former editor of the Washington Post, Symposium by Smithsonian Institute [_Pittsburgh Post-Gazette_, July 18, 1993]



Time magazine reporter Nina Buirleigh, speaking of Bill Clinton: “I’d be happy to give him [oral sex] just to thank him for keeping abortion legal.” (I mean, wouldn’t EVERY liberal)



“I was astounded at the amount of criminality of Bill Clinton.”

David Schippers, lifelong Democrat, and former Chief Counsel for Congress, who voted for Bill Clinton twice

"I had no inkling of the extent of Bill Clinton's guilt – until I saw the mountains of yet-unreleased evidence." - David Schippers



Just so you know, we’re embarrassed the President of the United States is from Texas.

Natalie Main of the Dixie Chicks to an audience in London April, 2003



Two weeks later, Natalie said, “I know who I am and I like who I am.” (Why then the tears?)



Another Dixie Chick: “They (her angry fans) forget she’s a human being.”

(Just as hateful Leftists forget that President Bush is a “human being.”)



I wish there could be a million Mogadishus.- Nicholas De Genova, Professor at Columbia University





In the world of Hamid Dabashi, department chairman of Middle East and Asian Languages department at Columbia University, supporters of Israel are "warmongers" and "Gestapo apparatchiks." The Jewish homeland is "nothing more than a military base for the rising predatory empire of the United States." It's a capital of "thuggery" - a "ghastly state of racism and apartheid" - and it "must be dismantled."



Steven Spielberg described his meeting in Havana, Cuba with Fidel Castro as “the eight most important hours of my life.”


“We Arabs are clever only at talking.”

Haitham Baghdadi, age 45, Damascas, Syria April 10, 2003

[Liberals too are clever only at talking, never at solving problems or learning from history, or even for that matter, at telling the truth.]



“We love death. The U.S. Loves life. That is the big difference between us.” - Osama bin Laden





“What we need now is not just a regime change in Saddam Hussein and Iraq, but we need a regime change in the United States."

Senator John Kerry (D) April 2, 2003





"I'd like a _regime change_ in the United States, but I would really resent Iraq coming in, throwing out Bush and then telling us who to have.”

Susan Sarandon





"Any community with only one dominant power is always a dangerous one."

Jacques Chirac

Translation: American power in and of itself is a global menace.

Time Magazine March 24, 2003



"I'm saddened, saddened that this president
failed so miserably at diplomacy that we're now forced to war.
Saddened that we have to give up one life because this president
couldn't create the kind of diplomatic effort that was so
critical for our country." --Tom Daschle House Majority Leader



"The United States is continuing to fake evidence against Iraq." --Hollywonk Michael Moore







"If you think back to our founding as a country, we
are a country of revolution. ... One could say that Osama bin Laden
and these non-nation-state fighters with religious purpose are very
similar to those kind of atypical revolutionaries that helped to
cast off the British crown." --Rep. Marcy Kaptur (D-Ohio), equating
al-Qa'ida terrorism with the American War for Independence




“One of the reasons the U.S. is so hated in the world is that we’re ignorant of what is going on around the world.” Andy Rooney



"Too many people are idiots to handle their own money." - Andy Rooney



We attack the poor . . . state sponsored terrorism . . . (such as) welfare to work.- Michael Moore

[So asking people to be responsible is what this liberal considers “terrorism.”

I wonder if he will support his own adult children all their lives, or will he too engage in such “terrorism.”]



Governors (Jeb Bush) can have a lot of influence on election machinery. - Tom Brokaw

[In other words, George Bush wasn’t really “elected”. His brother got him into the White House illegally. This is our “unbiased” news.]



I met Condoleezza Rice. It’s like meeting Darth Vader. She can kill me and my whole family with a phone call. That’s how they work.

The thing about the Bush administration is you don’t have to make anything up. They’re all criminals.

They (Republicans) stole the election.

Colin Powell said (during the Iraq War), “That whole ethnic group (Iraqis) – they gotta go.” The rest of the crew (of Republicans), they just kill people for fun.



Aaron McGruder addressing the graduating class at Emory University



The Republicans don’t even want to count you (blacks) in the census. - Al Gore at a black church



I can only be satisfied by a white woman. - Sidney Poitier



Conservatives want to kill everyone and let God sort it out.- My librarian



Politics gives guys so much power that they tend to behave badly around women. And I hope I never get into that. - Rhodes Scholar Bill Clinton

9/11 was a tragedy but we need to put all that mischief behind us. - Harry Belafonte



Colin Powell is a house slave. I have found Colin Powell to be a tragic figure. - Harry Belafonte



Oh the holiness of always being the injured party. - Maya Angelou



There is a tolerable level to terrorism.

Norman Mailer, liberal author who got a “gifted” writer released from prison whereupon he immediately murdered a 24 year old



Little by little we were taught these things. We grew into them. - Adolph Eichmann



[Abstinence-only programs are] unproven and

harmful." --Leaders of 20 sexuality "education" groups, including the

Sexuality and Information Education Council of the United States (SIECUS),

Advocates for Youth, and Planned Parenthood Federation of America



I am "sick and tired of having the damn Jews shoving the Holocaust down our throats."

- New York College Professor Leonard Jeffires





"I love the thought -- why not?" --Gwyneth Paltrow, asked what she thought of

the idea of becoming a lesbian icon as a result of the explicit

homosexual scene in her new movie "Passion."





"You're so lucky in Ireland, England and Spain. Everyone there already knows what it's like to have inexplicable terrorist violence."

--Susan Sarandon



ONCE IN A WHILE, THEY EVEN GET THINGS RIGHT:



"To hell with the news. I am no longer interested in news, I am interested in causes. We don't print the truth. We don't pretend to print the truth"

Ben Bradlee, former editor of The Washington Post



"The news media in general are liberals......": - Barbara Walters of 20/20





"News reporters are certainly liberal and left of center"

Walter Kronkite, former news commentator:

/// END OF “GETTING THINGS RIGHT” / / /



If we don’t take race as part of character then we are kidding ourselves. - Hillary

"Extremists [those individuals who insist on clinging to this country's Founding Father's vision of America] fail to provide a viable pathway from the cold war to the global village." .- Hillary Rodham Clinton



I’m not going to have some reporter pawing through our papers. We are the President. - Hillary Clinton





"We reject the idea of private property."

Peter Berle, former president, National Audubon Society. Board member, Sierra Club.



"We are going to take all the money that we think is unnecessarily being spent and take it from the "haves and give it too the "have nots" that need it so much." - Lyndon Johnson in 1964



"If you think is was an accident, applaud." - Geraldo Rivera, talk show host, to his audience on Natalie Wood's drowning



"China is a big country, inhabited by many Chinese." - Charles De Gaulle, former French President





"I'm not going to have some reporters pawing through our papers. We are the president,"

--Hillary Clinton commenting on the release of subpoenaed documents.



“America causes cancer.”

“Stereotypes are true.”

“Pornography stops rape.”

“Burning the flag is patriotic.”

“Being drunk is funny.”

“I’m for mad cow disease.”

“You have to lie to stay married.”

“The military is cowardly.”

“Religion is bad.”

Bill Maher on ABC May, 2002



“Coach Knight is a f#%&*$@ idiot.”

Bryant Gumbel, when he thought the microphone had been turned off after a program



“People fear the lines at airports.”

Robert Hagen, NBC News (~May 31, 2002)

[Ah yes. We “fear LINES”. Is there nothing liberals won’t invoke under their fearful admonitions? “Fear” this and “fear” that, and give us more money and power, and we unctuous, all-wise liberals will make it everything better.)



“It’s a glorious day if you’re a fascist.”



“Republicans are Jackbooted American fascists.” - John Dingell



"No. You don't have a higher duty. No. No. You're a reporter!"

--CBS's Mike Wallace on whether "journalists" should have any loyalty to their own nation when

at war.





“ You f#%$*@# Jew bastard.” (To Paul Fray, Hillary’s husband’s campaign manager)

-- Hillary Rodham, as quoted in the book, “The Case Against Hillary Clinton”



“Is it legal for them to do this?” (Put fewer chips in a snack bag) -- Julie Chen, CBS Reporter in 2001



"While I would not dream of using arguments to diminish the horror of the September 11 attack for thousands of people, I would also suggest that the people who died in the attack did not suffer more terrible deaths than animals in slaughterhouses suffer every day."

-- Karen Davis, President of United Poultry Concerns



"I think that people like the Howard Sterns, the Bill O'Reillys and to a lesser degree the bin

Ladens of the world are making a horrible contribution [to society].... I'd like to trade O'Reilly for bin Laden. ... There's a long history of people who capitalize on the lowest common denominator

of people's impulses, Adolf Hitler being one of them. ... These guys -- Joe McCarthy, Bill O'Reilly -- die like everyone else. And when they do, their legacy is one of damaging the spirit of good things, and they become rather broken, pathetic figures. And that is going to happen to him."

-- Hollyweird actor , Sean Penn



"I am not sure that Communism is necessarily a bad thing." - Whoopi Goldberg





“The Pentagon was a legitimate target for Al Quaeda.” -- David Westin, ABC News Director



"It's a symbol of terrorism and death and fear and destruction and repression."

--University of Massachusetts physics professor Jennie Traschen telling the Amherst, Massachusetts, town board what the Stars and Stripes actually represent.





"Tolerance" is a supremacist word, which automatically places the "tolerator" in an imaginary position superior to the "tolerated”.



Usqueers.com



"Ronald Reagan, ex-President, deserves to experience a horrible death soon, and is getting what he deserves [in contracting Alzheimer's Disease]. ...As President, he couldn't

remember to deal with the growing AIDS pandemic, couldn't remember to give some money to the Centers for Disease Control for drug treatment research, couldn't remember to authorize the publication of factual information about how the disease was being spread, etc. -- all

because he is a het supremacist, and the suffering and dying were 'only Queers.' Ronald Reagan is personally responsible for the long and torturous deaths of hundreds of thousands of gay men in the U.S.A. from AIDS."



--Web site usQueers.com, which also lists among "het supremacists" deserving a "horrible death": Sen. Jesse Helms





"I had accepted the fact that I would probably just have a series of relationships ... and produce children from a multitude of partners. I would be the female Mick Jagger.... Before meeting George, I pondered a future with an adopted baby or a lesbian lifestyle."

--Alexandra Wentworth, new wife of Clintonista George Stephanopoulos, on her various possible life trajectories.





“You identify with everyone who is suffering, including the terrorists. We are all intimately interconnected.”

-- Richard Gere, Buddhist and Hollywood Pretty Boy



“Clients like that (heads of state, brokers, and bookies) would pay a FORTUNE to have beat-by-beat information on Cheney’s latest “routine” cardiac “event”. Direct from his digital insurance policy. Confirming that he’s not “dead”. “

-- Gary Trudeau’s “Cartoon”, dated July 25, 2001, making fun of a man’s heart problems merely because he is a hated conservative



“I’d like to put the President of Enron in a cell with a tattooed guy named Spike who says, ‘Hi honey’.”

-- Bill Lockyer, California State Attorney General, Democrat



"I was just wondering when Strom Thurmond was going to die."

--Mary Frances Berry, chairwoman of the U.S. Commission on Civil Rights, and

author of the commission report on "black disenfranchisement" in the

Florida presidential election last year



“We would stone Henry Hyde to death. Shut up! Shut up! And we go to their houses and we kill their wives and their children. We kill their families.”

-- Alec Baldwin, on the Conan O’Brien Show





If we say somebody’s carried the state, you can take that to the bank. - Dan Rather, Election night 2000





NAACP Chairman Julian Bond spoke to the 2000 delegates earlier this week (July, 2001) and

charged that the Bush Administration had "selected nominees from the Taliban wing of American politics, appeased the wretched appetites of the extreme right wing and chosen cabinet officials whose devotion to the Confederacy is nearly canine in its uncritical affection."





The people who are asking LA Councilman Mike Hernandez to resign (for being caught using cocaine) are nothing but West Side Ku Klux Klansmen.

- LA Councilman Nate Holden



That (affirmation of California Proposition 209 by the Supreme Court, which prevents racial discrimination) is a radical step backwards.

- Jesse Jackson



"There are more blacks in prison than in college." - Jesse Jackson, lying through his teeth (There are twice as many blacks in college)



"In South Africa, we call it Apartheid.

In Nazi Germany, we'd call it fascism. Here in the United States,

we call it conservatism." - - Jesse Jackson



“I won’t support a tax cut that I can’t pay for.”

Bill Clinton

(That HE “can’t pay for” ! THAT HE CAN’T PAY FOR ? ? ? )



“I HATE Ken Stah.” - James Carville



Bob Dole is evil. Let' get that straight. He wants to do evil things.

-- Dick Morris, Clinton campaign advisor



My momma told me I shouldn't make speeches after 7 o'clock because I get too tired. -- President Bill Clinton





The Republican Party is basically anti-civil rights, anti-immigration, anti-woman, and anti-worker.

-- Ted Kennedy





“Uncle Tom. Sambo Tom. Sambo Tom.”

-- Professor Leonard Jeffires, of New York University, at the Million Man March in Washington, D.C.



The adoption of black children by white parents is tantamount to cultural genocide.

-- National Organization of Black Social Workers



The Republicans want us (women) dead.

-- Democratic California Assemblywoman Sheila McKerville



A pack of lies. -- Clinton's Attorney, Bob Bennett, commenting on the accusations of Paula Jones & SIX other women



You vote for me and Í’ll give you family values. ... I promise you the most

ethical administration in the history of our country. -- Bill Clinton.





There is no such thing as other people’s children. - Hillary Clinton



Richberg (author of “Out of Africa”) wishes he were white. - Jackie Clark



Outside of the killings, Washington, D.C. has one of the lowest crime rates in the country. - Mayor Marion “Damn bitch set me up” Berry



I am a great mayor; I am an upstanding Christian man; I am an intelligent man; I am a deeply educated man; I am a humble man. - Marion Barry, Washington, DC







I had to make the choice between “bitch” and “whore”. I chose “bitch”.

- Al Gore’s Presidential Campaign Advisor, Donna Brazile



. . . .the extreme right wing, the extra chromosome right wing . . - Al Gore, mocking People with Down's Syndrome





I can’t name a song, I’m just a really big fan. - Al Gore to rocker Courtney Love



I didn’t realize I was in a Buddhist Temple. - Al Gore



E pluribus unum; out of one, many. - Vice President Al Gore



Who ARE these people? - Al Gore (Touring Montecello, asking who busts of the Founding Fathers are)



“Cain and Abel was a parable about the dangers of pollution.”

Al Gore, in “Earth in the Balance”



A zebra cannot change its spots. - Al Gore



I always had a very vivid and clear sense that men and women were entirely and completely equal, if not more so.- Al Gore



Maybe the coach (choked by Latrell Sprewell) deserved choking.



I took everything (in the White House bedroom) that wasn't nailed down.



If you can't take people's money and then screw them, then you don't have any business being in business. - San Francisco Mayor Willie Brown



Clarence Thomas should not be allowed to speak to black people. - SF Mayor Willie Brown



Jesus Christ was a boob on the cross. - Jeffrey Figer, D, Michigan



Blacks are the moral compass of America. - Leon Higgenbotham, Federal Judge





(Paying taxes) was one of the things I was always going to take care of, but sometimes I did not have all the funds available.- New York Mayor David Dinkins



Whites are blue eyed devils. - Louis Farrakhan





I hope Clarence Thomas’ wife feeds him fatty foods so he dies young. - Julianne Malveaux



“This [Bill Clinton] is our first black president.” - Writer Toni Morrison



I envy the extra hour of sleep homeless people get. - Tom Brokaw



There's going to be thousands and thousands of (American) casualties (in Kuwait). -- Former Secretary of Defense Robert McNamara



They’re (Republicans) coming after our children and our seniors. - Claude Pepper, (D) Florida Congressman (deceased)



We’ve seen the ******, the chink, the slit eyed Jap, the wiley Philipino, but we’ve never seen the ****. - Marlon Brando



It used to be “****” and “******”. Now it’s “tax cut”. - Charles Rangel, D, New York


(Isn’t that Charlie just a “compassionate” peach of a guy.)


“We could use up all of the proven oil reserves of oil in the entire world by the end of the next decade.” - President Jimmy Carter, 1977


----------



## Doc7505

Thoth001 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *“REPORT: DOMINION DELETED 2.7 MILLION TRUMP VOTES NATIONWIDE. DATA ANALYSIS FINDS 221,000 PENNSYLVANIA VOTES SWITCHED FROM PRESIDENT TRUMP TO BIDEN. 941,000 TRUMP VOTES DELETED. STATES USING DOMINION VOTING SYSTEMS SWITCHED 435,000 VOTES FROM TRUMP TO BIDEN.”*
> 
> The evidence of fraud, both digital (computerized) and analog (ballot-stuffing) is overwhelming*.*
> 
> Evidence continues to pile up that Trump got far more votes—and Biden far fewer—than the media is reporting, especially in the critical swing states of Pennsylvania, Michigan, Wisconsin, Georgia, Arizona, and Nevada.  If this had been a clean election, one in which every legal vote had been counted, and every illegal ballot thrown out, Trump would have over 300 Electoral College votes.  Joe Biden would have called to concede the evening of November 3rd.
> That is obviously not the situation that we find ourselves in.
> 
> The corrupt political establishments that run the swing states, or at least the big cities and most populous counties within those states, have engaged in historically unprecedented levels of election fraud.  Virtually all the power centers in our country, from Big Media and Big Tech to Hollywood and Wall Street, are attempting to deny the true winner of the presidential contest his victory, and to perversely claim the runner-up as the president-elect.
> 
> If it were up to them, they would happily see an imposter will be sworn in on January 21st as the 46th President of the United States.
> 
> Read more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Trump will expose and stop biggest election heist in world history
> 
> 
> The evidence of fraud, both digital (computerized) and analog (ballot-stuffing) is overwhelming. Nov 16, 2020 President Trump Disembarks Air Force One, Oct. 31, 2020, upon his arrival to Reading Re…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonsnewplace.wordpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop spreading fake news.
> 
> jonsnewplace.wordpress is not a news site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joint Statement from Elections Infrastructure Government Coordinating Council & the Election Infrastructure Sector Coordinating Executive Committees | CISA
> 
> 
> The members of Election Infrastructure Government Coordinating Council (GCC) Executive Committee – Cybersecurity and Infrastructure Security Agency (CISA) Assistant Director Bob Kolasky, U.S. Election Assistance Commission Chair Benjamin Hovland, National Association of Secretaries of State...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cisa.gov
> 
> 
> 
> ​_There is no evidence that any voting system deleted or lost votes, changed votes, or was in any way compromised._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Dominion executive admits fixing election to ensure “Trump’s not gonna win”*
> 
> 
> Rabid anti-Trumper and self-identified Antifa member Eric Coomer, the current vice president of U.S. engineering at Dominion Voting Systems, admitted on social media to rigging voting machines in order to prevent President Trump from winning reelection.
> 
> In a powerful interview with Michelle Malkin, Joe Oltmann, founder of FEC (Faith Education Commerce) United, revealed how he secretly infiltrated a local Antifa chapter and overheard discussions involving “Eric from Dominion,” referring to Coomer, and his role in steering the election.
> 
> Oltmann revealed that “Eric” had instructed his fellow Antifa comrades to “keep up the pressure” in their opposition to a second Trump win. When one of them responded by asking what Antifa should do if Trump wins, Eric responded with something along the lines of:
> 
> “Don’t worry about the election; Trump’s not gonna win. I made f***ing sure of that!”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dominion executive admits fixing election to ensure "Trump's not gonna win"
> 
> 
> Rabid anti-Trumper and self-identified Antifa member Eric Coomer, the current vice president of U.S. engineering at Dominion Voting Systems, admitted on social media to rigging voting machines in order to prevent President Trump from winning reelection.  In a powerful interview with Michelle Malki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.naturalnews.com
Click to expand...



~~~~~~

Crowd source data for Journalists....








						Here is the Evidence
					

Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.



					hereistheevidence.com


----------



## Faun

Doc7505 said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *“REPORT: DOMINION DELETED 2.7 MILLION TRUMP VOTES NATIONWIDE. DATA ANALYSIS FINDS 221,000 PENNSYLVANIA VOTES SWITCHED FROM PRESIDENT TRUMP TO BIDEN. 941,000 TRUMP VOTES DELETED. STATES USING DOMINION VOTING SYSTEMS SWITCHED 435,000 VOTES FROM TRUMP TO BIDEN.”*
> 
> The evidence of fraud, both digital (computerized) and analog (ballot-stuffing) is overwhelming*.*
> 
> Evidence continues to pile up that Trump got far more votes—and Biden far fewer—than the media is reporting, especially in the critical swing states of Pennsylvania, Michigan, Wisconsin, Georgia, Arizona, and Nevada.  If this had been a clean election, one in which every legal vote had been counted, and every illegal ballot thrown out, Trump would have over 300 Electoral College votes.  Joe Biden would have called to concede the evening of November 3rd.
> That is obviously not the situation that we find ourselves in.
> 
> The corrupt political establishments that run the swing states, or at least the big cities and most populous counties within those states, have engaged in historically unprecedented levels of election fraud.  Virtually all the power centers in our country, from Big Media and Big Tech to Hollywood and Wall Street, are attempting to deny the true winner of the presidential contest his victory, and to perversely claim the runner-up as the president-elect.
> 
> If it were up to them, they would happily see an imposter will be sworn in on January 21st as the 46th President of the United States.
> 
> Read more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Trump will expose and stop biggest election heist in world history
> 
> 
> The evidence of fraud, both digital (computerized) and analog (ballot-stuffing) is overwhelming. Nov 16, 2020 President Trump Disembarks Air Force One, Oct. 31, 2020, upon his arrival to Reading Re…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonsnewplace.wordpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop spreading fake news.
> 
> jonsnewplace.wordpress is not a news site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joint Statement from Elections Infrastructure Government Coordinating Council & the Election Infrastructure Sector Coordinating Executive Committees | CISA
> 
> 
> The members of Election Infrastructure Government Coordinating Council (GCC) Executive Committee – Cybersecurity and Infrastructure Security Agency (CISA) Assistant Director Bob Kolasky, U.S. Election Assistance Commission Chair Benjamin Hovland, National Association of Secretaries of State...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cisa.gov
> 
> 
> 
> ​_There is no evidence that any voting system deleted or lost votes, changed votes, or was in any way compromised._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Dominion executive admits fixing election to ensure “Trump’s not gonna win”*
> 
> 
> Rabid anti-Trumper and self-identified Antifa member Eric Coomer, the current vice president of U.S. engineering at Dominion Voting Systems, admitted on social media to rigging voting machines in order to prevent President Trump from winning reelection.
> 
> In a powerful interview with Michelle Malkin, Joe Oltmann, founder of FEC (Faith Education Commerce) United, revealed how he secretly infiltrated a local Antifa chapter and overheard discussions involving “Eric from Dominion,” referring to Coomer, and his role in steering the election.
> 
> Oltmann revealed that “Eric” had instructed his fellow Antifa comrades to “keep up the pressure” in their opposition to a second Trump win. When one of them responded by asking what Antifa should do if Trump wins, Eric responded with something along the lines of:
> 
> “Don’t worry about the election; Trump’s not gonna win. I made f***ing sure of that!”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dominion executive admits fixing election to ensure "Trump's not gonna win"
> 
> 
> Rabid anti-Trumper and self-identified Antifa member Eric Coomer, the current vice president of U.S. engineering at Dominion Voting Systems, admitted on social media to rigging voting machines in order to prevent President Trump from winning reelection.  In a powerful interview with Michelle Malki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.naturalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~
> 
> Crowd source data for Journalists....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Evidence
> 
> 
> Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.
> 
> 
> 
> hereistheevidence.com
Click to expand...

You're full of shit. I took one of the names your link claims was a dead person voting only to find out for myself she didn't vote in 2020...


----------



## ChemEngineer

That's all you got, Doc?  Jeez, pretty feeble by Democrats' standards, huh.
Seven hundred twelve entries as I type this.

I added it to the top of the first page of Bidenisms - Racism, ignorance, lies and incompetence


----------



## schmidlap

Turtlesoup said:


> Hilliary committed numberous crimes and belongs in prison for them..............


Her dropping a 40 kilo block of lime Jello® off of a five storey building onto Vince Foster's noggin was especially heinous. 

Still, despite the cult's fanatics at Trump's super-spreader jamborees screeching to summarily _"Lock her up!" - _a particularly unAmerican sentiment eschewing due process that they mewl regarding a number of folks - no indictments have ever  been issued, not by Bum Kisser Barr or anyone else in Trump's vast subservient judicial apparatus.

 Hysterical accusations with no evidence don't fare well in the nation's courts - as we've recently seen again and again.

Thankfully, TrumpFarce is being finally flushed away, with both bangs _and_ whimpers!




​*Trump’s push to subvert the 2020 election results may be hours away from collapse, as election officials push toward certifying President-elect Joe Biden’s wins in key states...*​Trump nearing last stand as efforts to challenge election slip​
*More than 100 former Republican national security officials demanded on Monday that party leaders denounce President Donald Trump's refusal to concede the presidential election, calling it a dangerous and anti-democratic assault on U.S. institutions.*​​*Comprising some of the most senior national security officials in the Republican administrations of Ronald Reagan, George H.W. Bush, George W. Bush and Trump, the group decried the failure of most congressional Republicans to condemn Trump's unwillingness to acknowledge Democratic President-elect Joe Biden's victory in the Nov. 3 election.*​Republican former national security officials urge party to demand Trump concession​
*

*​*Trump…  has privately expressed frustration with the slapdash nature of his election defense fight, according to several people familiar with the discussions.*​

			Behind the scenes, Trump frustrated with his legal team's maneuvers
		
​

*"GONG!"*​​


----------



## Leo123

schmidlap said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilliary committed numberous crimes and belongs in prison for them..............
> 
> 
> 
> Her dropping a 40 kilo block of lime Jello® off of a five storey building onto Vince Foster's noggin was especially heinous.
> 
> Still, despite the cult's fanatics at Trump's super-spreader jamborees screeching to summarily _"Lock her up!" - _a particularly unAmerican sentiment eschewing due process that they mewl regarding a number of folks - no indictments have ever  been issued, not by Bum Kisser Barr or anyone else in Trump's vast subservient judicial apparatus.
> 
> Hysterical accusations with no evidence don't fare well in the nation's courts - as we've recently seen again and again.
> 
> Thankfully, TrumpFarce is being finally flushed away, with both bangs _and_ whimpers!
> 
> 
> View attachment 420552​*Trump’s push to subvert the 2020 election results may be hours away from collapse, as election officials push toward certifying President-elect Joe Biden’s wins in key states...*​Trump nearing last stand as efforts to challenge election slip​
> *More than 100 former Republican national security officials demanded on Monday that party leaders denounce President Donald Trump's refusal to concede the presidential election, calling it a dangerous and anti-democratic assault on U.S. institutions.*​​*Comprising some of the most senior national security officials in the Republican administrations of Ronald Reagan, George H.W. Bush, George W. Bush and Trump, the group decried the failure of most congressional Republicans to condemn Trump's unwillingness to acknowledge Democratic President-elect Joe Biden's victory in the Nov. 3 election.*​Republican former national security officials urge party to demand Trump concession​
> ​*View attachment 420558*​
> *Trump…  has privately expressed frustration with the slapdash nature of his election defense fight, according to several people familiar with the discussions.*​
> 
> Behind the scenes, Trump frustrated with his legal team's maneuvers
> 
> ​​View attachment 420560​*"GONG!"*​​
Click to expand...

Hateful Troll^^^^^


----------



## schmidlap

Leo123 said:


> Hateful Troll


Imagine my actually citing, verbatim, the legitimate, fact-based media! _Ooooo_, the animus!


----------



## Cecilie1200

schmidlap said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hateful Troll
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine my actually citing, verbatim, the legitimate, fact-based media! _Ooooo_, the animus!
Click to expand...


Imagine you actually thinking your marching orders are "legitimate, fact-based media".  Oooooh, the drunken ignorance!

At least switch from the moonshine to something with a little quality.


----------



## Leo123

schmidlap said:


> Imagine my actually citing, verbatim, the legitimate, fact-based media! _Ooooo_, the animus!


Imagine, you believing you were actually "citing, verbatim, the legitimate, fact-based media"


----------



## schmidlap

Cecilie1200 said:


> Imagine you actually thinking your marching orders are "legitimate, fact-based media".  Oooooh, the drunken ignorance!
> 
> At least switch from the moonshine to something with a little quality.


If the dogma of your cult demands that you slurp up only the fact-free emissions of a failed casino operator and faded reality-tv performer, rather than consider the evidence accrued and presented by a wide range of actual media sources, that is your right, of course.





*"Ahh, but the strawberries! *
*That's - that's where I had them! 
They laughed at me and made jokes, but I proved 
beyond the shadow of a doubt and with -**geometric logic - *
*that a duplicate key to the wardroom icebox DID exist!"




"The damned STRAWBERRIES!
How many times did I tell the moron not to mention
THE STRAWBERRIES!"*​


----------



## schmidlap

Leo123 said:


> Imagine, you believing you were actually "citing, verbatim, the legitimate, fact-based media"


I recognize that there_ is_ no such thing for a paranoid cult that swills down only disinfectant-laced orange Kool-Aid® whilst awaiting the return of Lardass's investigators from Hawaii.




*“I have people that actually have been studying it,
 and they cannot believe what they’re finding!”*​


----------



## Leo123

schmidlap said:


> I recognize that there_ is_ no such thing for a paranoid cult that swills down only disinfectant-laced orange Kool-Aid® whilst awaiting the return of Lardass's investigators from Hawaii.


You are living in a fantasy world of hatred my friend.  Get help.


----------



## Leo123

schmidlap said:


> If the dogma of your cult demands that you slurp up only the fact-free emissions of a failed casino operator and faded reality-tv performer, rather than consider the evidence accrued and presented by a wide range of actual media sources, that is your right, of course.


The media are not 'sources' Skippy.


----------



## schmidlap

Leo123 said:


> You are living in a fantasy world of hatred my friend.


Quite the contrary. My impartial acceptance of the pertinent empirical data, shared by 80 million Americans, clearly stands in sharp contrast to the emotional thrall of the reality-tv performers abject cult.


----------



## schmidlap

Leo123 said:


> The media are not 'sources' Skippy.



Actually, the nation's broad range of media are the source of information for most Americans not disposed to swallow the raw sewage of cult leaders.


----------



## Cecilie1200

schmidlap said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine you actually thinking your marching orders are "legitimate, fact-based media".  Oooooh, the drunken ignorance!
> 
> At least switch from the moonshine to something with a little quality.
> 
> 
> 
> If the dogma of your cult demands that you slurp up only the fact-free emissions of a failed casino operator and faded reality-tv performer, rather than consider the evidence accrued and presented by a wide range of actual media sources, that is your right, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Ahh, but the strawberries! *
> *That's - that's where I had them!
> They laughed at me and made jokes, but I proved
> beyond the shadow of a doubt and with -**geometric logic - *
> *that a duplicate key to the wardroom icebox DID exist!"
> 
> View attachment 420705
> "The damned STRAWBERRIES!
> How many times did I tell the moron not to mention
> THE STRAWBERRIES!"*​
Click to expand...


Talk to me about "dogma of the cult" when your drunken, slap-happy ass ever actually HEARS anything that doesn't agree with your marching orders.

Back to the hive, drone!


----------



## Cecilie1200

schmidlap said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine, you believing you were actually "citing, verbatim, the legitimate, fact-based media"
> 
> 
> 
> I recognize that there_ is_ no such thing for a paranoid cult that swills down only disinfectant-laced orange Kool-Aid® whilst awaiting the return of Lardass's investigators from Hawaii.
> 
> View attachment 420720
> *“I have people that actually have been studying it,
> and they cannot believe what they’re finding!”*​
Click to expand...


"I realize this thing that no one has ever said, but that I'm sure you believe without ever talking to you because I was told to think that!  My marching orders are the only objective reality, because my marching orders told me they were!!"

You're still talking, and we're still laughing at you.


----------



## schmidlap

Cecilie1200 said:


> Talk to me about "dogma of the cult" when your drunken, slap-happy ass ever actually HEARS anything that doesn't agree with your marching orders.
> 
> Back to the hive, drone!


 We 80 million Americans who evicted Trump from public housing may be willing to provide him with a reference if he hopes to take up residence at an enclave for elderly white folks - as long as he doesn't hold self-pleasuring raucous rallies or drives his golf cart erratically.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Leo123 said:


> schmidlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recognize that there_ is_ no such thing for a paranoid cult that swills down only disinfectant-laced orange Kool-Aid® whilst awaiting the return of Lardass's investigators from Hawaii.
> 
> 
> 
> You are living in a fantasy world of hatred my friend.  Get help.
Click to expand...


Happens to drunks a lot, so I'm told.


----------



## Cecilie1200

schmidlap said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are living in a fantasy world of hatred my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the contrary. My impartial acceptance of the pertinent empirical data, shared by 80 million Americans, clearly stands in sharp contrast to the emotional thrall of the reality-tv performers abject cult.
Click to expand...


"It's not living in hate to tell you that Republicans suck and are all stupid cult members!!  That's empirical data, because it came from my talking points media!  And all these people agree with me, so that makes me right!!"

Have you ever noticed that your "empirical data" looks a lot like a chickenshit grade school bully who can only take action when he's got a bunch of his buddies to back him up?  Grown up men don't talk that way, not that you would know.


----------



## ChemEngineer

Cecilie my Dear, you are refuting spammy nonsense.   You're far too smart and common sensical to waste your wonderful time doing this.  Ignore it and spare us all.

Love,
ChemEngineer, and Stuff


----------



## Cecilie1200

schmidlap said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media are not 'sources' Skippy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the nation's broad range of media are the source of information for most Americans not disposed to swallow the raw sewage of cult leaders.
Click to expand...


Actually, the nation's "broad range of media" that all mysteriously say the exact same thing - usually in the exact same words - are the source of information for anyone who's too lazy and stupid to think for themselves, or just too pants-wetting cowardly to do so.

The more you keep championing your talking points catechism by railing about "everything that doesn't agree with me is raw sewage and CUUUUUULTTS!!!", the more you're convincing everyone that your positions are nothing more than a desperate attempt to have self-esteem that you manifestly don't deserve.  

Your "empirical data" is nothing more than your fear that without leftist politics to screech about, you'll have to face being a shitty human being.


----------



## Cecilie1200

schmidlap said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to me about "dogma of the cult" when your drunken, slap-happy ass ever actually HEARS anything that doesn't agree with your marching orders.
> 
> Back to the hive, drone!
> 
> 
> 
> We 80 million Americans who evicted Trump from public housing may be willing to provide him with a reference if he hopes to take up residence at an enclave for elderly white folks - as long as he doesn't hold self-pleasuring raucous rallies or drives his golf cart erratically.
> 
> View attachment 420931​
Click to expand...


"We 80 million Americans" = I'm too chickenshit to believe I'm right unless other people tell me I am.

I stopped reading halfway through your first sentence when you told me you were a cowardly girly man.  Sack up, and then come see if I'm willing to generously donate some of my valuable time to noticing you.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChemEngineer said:


> Cecilie my Dear, you are refuting spammy nonsense.   You're far too smart and common sensical to waste your wonderful time doing this.  Ignore it and spare us all.
> 
> Love,
> ChemEngineer, and Stuff



If I never respond to "spammy nonsense" on this board, I'll basically never respond to anything.  You don't actually think there's a single leftist in this country today who has something intelligent to say, do you?


----------



## ChemEngineer

Cecilie1200 said:


> If I never respond to "spammy nonsense" on this board, I'll basically never respond to anything.





Why yes I do think you respond to posts that are not "spammy nonsense"!  You responded to me and I don't think I engage in it any more than you do.   If we simply talk to intelligent people, the Leftists will simply push their noses to our windows and watch what's going on.  Maybe then they'll learn something.


----------



## schmidlap

Cecilie1200 said:


> "We 80 million Americans" = I'm too chickenshit to believe I'm right unless other people tell me I am.


I don't fantasize that 80 million Americans were all following my lead or looking to me for validation of the prevailing national sentiment. I'm merely one amidst the multitude of patriotic Americans who shared it.

Meanwhile, my prediction of inveterate_ whining_ has already been demonstrated to be spot-on:


> In the three weeks since Election Day, President Trump’s most visible presence has been on Twitter. *Since Nov. 3, he has posted some 550 tweets — about three-quarters of which attempted to undermine the integrity of the 2020 election results.*
> 
> In total, *the president attacked the legitimacy of the election more than 400 times since Election Day, though his claims of fraud have been widely debunked.*
> 
> As Mr. Trump’s attacks continue, the coronavirus pandemic rages on, worse than ever. More than 25,000 people in the United States have died from Covid in the past three weeks.
> 
> Mr. Trump’s public calendar, meanwhile, has been remarkably light...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Election Day, a Lot of Tweeting and Not Much Else for Trump
> 
> 
> President Trump has tweeted an average of 28 times a day in the last three weeks, mostly lamenting the results of the election, even as the coronavirus pandemic reached new heights across the country.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com



Did Cry Baby interrupt his being consumed by self-pity to commune with a kindred spirit in hopes of a comparable fate?





Or was this an attempt at a _vulcan mind meld?_​


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChemEngineer said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I never respond to "spammy nonsense" on this board, I'll basically never respond to anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why yes I do think you respond to posts that are not "spammy nonsense"!  You responded to me and I don't think I engage in it any more than you do.   If we simply talk to intelligent people, the Leftists will simply push their noses to our windows and watch what's going on.  Maybe then they'll learn something.
Click to expand...


Okay, let me rephrase that.  If I never respond to "spammy nonsense", I'll basically never respond to anyone who isn't a conservative.

Unfortunately, I find the idea of just talking to people who agree with me immensely dull, because I'm not a leftist.


----------



## Cecilie1200

schmidlap said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "We 80 million Americans" = I'm too chickenshit to believe I'm right unless other people tell me I am.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't fantasize that 80 million Americans were all following my lead or looking to me for validation of the prevailing national sentiment. I'm merely one amidst the multitude of patriotic Americans who shared it.
> 
> Meanwhile, my prediction of inveterate_ whining_ has already been demonstrated to be spot-on:
> 
> 
> 
> In the three weeks since Election Day, President Trump’s most visible presence has been on Twitter. *Since Nov. 3, he has posted some 550 tweets — about three-quarters of which attempted to undermine the integrity of the 2020 election results.*
> 
> In total, *the president attacked the legitimacy of the election more than 400 times since Election Day, though his claims of fraud have been widely debunked.*
> 
> As Mr. Trump’s attacks continue, the coronavirus pandemic rages on, worse than ever. More than 25,000 people in the United States have died from Covid in the past three weeks.
> 
> Mr. Trump’s public calendar, meanwhile, has been remarkably light...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Election Day, a Lot of Tweeting and Not Much Else for Trump
> 
> 
> President Trump has tweeted an average of 28 times a day in the last three weeks, mostly lamenting the results of the election, even as the coronavirus pandemic reached new heights across the country.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Cry Baby interrupt his being consumed by self-pity to commune with a kindred spirit in hopes of a comparable fate?
> 
> View attachment 420949
> 
> Or was this an attempt at a _vulcan mind meld?_​
Click to expand...


You fantasize that "80 million people agree with me!" somehow makes you right, because you're a coward and a follower.

Still not reading past the first half of your first sentence, because you still haven't shown yourself worthy of any more attention.  Try to man up, because this cringing lapdog thing you have going is just depressing.


----------



## ChemEngineer

Cecilie1200 said:


> Unfortunately, I find the idea of just talking to people who agree with me immensely dull, because I'm not a leftist.



Moi?  Immensely dull?  Jamais!

You cannot and will never agree with anyone on everything.  Learning things is immensely interesting, and you can do that quite easily just talking to those of us with common sense, discernment and education.
I just passed on a  PM to beautess and she liked it a lot.  I'll do the same for you, Friend.


----------



## Leo123

schmidlap said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media are not 'sources' Skippy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the nation's broad range of media are the source of information for most Americans not disposed to swallow the raw sewage of cult leaders.
Click to expand...




Cecilie1200 said:


> Actually, the nation's "broad range of media" that all mysteriously say the exact same thing - usually in the exact same words - are the source of information for anyone who's too lazy and stupid to think for themselves, or just too pants-wetting cowardly to do so.
> 
> The more you keep championing your talking points catechism by railing about "everything that doesn't agree with me is raw sewage and CUUUUUULTTS!!!", the more you're convincing everyone that your positions are nothing more than a desperate attempt to have self-esteem that you manifestly don't deserve.
> 
> Your "empirical data" is nothing more than your fear that without leftist politics to screech about, you'll have to face being a shitty human being.


schmidlap thinks that CNN and MSNBC and NPR is a "broad range of media."


----------



## Leo123

schmidlap said:


> Quite the contrary. My impartial acceptance of the pertinent empirical data, shared by 80 million Americans, clearly stands in sharp contrast to the emotional thrall of the reality-tv performers abject cult.


"Pertinent empirical data" is not Democrat talking points delivered to you by CNN, MSNBC and NPR.   Your posts show you are anything but "impartial" as well.   You ain't foolin' no one Skippy.


----------



## schmidlap

Leo123 said:


> schmidlap thinks that CNN and MSNBC and NPR is a "broad range of media."


Your pretense is false. Whilst I regularly peruse NPR, the Wall Street Journal, and a wide variety of legitimate media sources (even including  the thoroughly Trumpy Daily Stormer) I very seldom partake of CNN or MSNBC, nor Fox for that matter.

Please do not pleasure yourself with your falsehoods about me.


----------



## beagle9

Leo123 said:


> schmidlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recognize that there_ is_ no such thing for a paranoid cult that swills down only disinfectant-laced orange Kool-Aid® whilst awaiting the return of Lardass's investigators from Hawaii.
> 
> 
> 
> You are living in a fantasy world of hatred my friend.  Get help.
Click to expand...

He wants those quite, meek, but kissing go along to get along, race hustling bat crap crazy types as his leadership. Not a tuff bulldog that don't take no crap off of anyone, where as because of this he got the job done. He cast fear and curiosity into the hearts of liberals, because they had never seen a real leader before.


----------



## beagle9

schmidlap said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media are not 'sources' Skippy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the nation's broad range of media are the source of information for most Americans not disposed to swallow the raw sewage of cult leaders.
Click to expand...

Pffft, poor helpless elderly people for whom the Democrats abandoned over the years, are then stuck with liberal propaganda news networks ruling the prime time, otherwise just to keep them fooled, and to keep them foolishly believing in the bullcrap propaganda. Well that is the hopes of the liberals in charge of the barage of propaganda these days.


----------



## schmidlap

beagle9 said:


> He wants those quite, meek, but kissing go along to get along, race hustling bat crap crazy types as his leadership. Not a tuff bulldog that don't take no crap off of anyone, where as because of this he got the job done. He cast fear and curiosity into the hearts of liberals, because they had never seen a real leader before.


I especially enjoyed the part about 'ObamaCare' being _"immediately repealed!" _and replaced with _"something terrific!"_ that _"covers everybody!"_ at _"less cost!"_, but my favorite was definitely that _"big, beautiful wall!"_ that he repeatedly insisted _Mexico _would pay for.


----------



## schmidlap

beagle9 said:


> Pffft, poor helpless elderly people for whom the Democrats abandoned over the years, are then stuck with liberal propaganda news networks ruling the prime time, otherwise just to keep them fooled, and to keep them foolishly believing in the bullcrap propaganda. Well that is the hopes of the liberals in charge of the barage of propaganda these days.


You must really enjoy sniveling, and pretending most Americans are not nearly as perceptive as you in detecting lies when there is so much evidence to the contrary.

Just wait for your demigod's agents to report back from Hawaii. They _"can't believe what they're finding!"_

_



*"They must have missed the 'redeye' 
out of  Inouye International, again."*_​


----------



## Leo123

schmidlap said:


> Your pretense is false. Whilst I regularly peruse NPR, the Wall Street Journal, and a wide variety of legitimate media sources (even including the thoroughly Trumpy Daily Stormer) I very seldom partake of CNN or MSNBC, nor Fox for that matter.
> 
> Please do not pleasure yourself with your falsehoods about me.


I would not rely and any of those sources if it's even true you actually 'peruse' them because it's obvious you're brainwashed to hate from what you post.


----------



## beagle9

schmidlap said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wants those quite, meek, but kissing go along to get along, race hustling bat crap crazy types as his leadership. Not a tuff bulldog that don't take no crap off of anyone, where as because of this he got the job done. He cast fear and curiosity into the hearts of liberals, because they had never seen a real leader before.
> 
> 
> 
> I especially enjoyed the part about 'ObamaCare' being _"immediately repealed!" _and replaced with _"something terrific!"_ that _"covers everybody!"_ at _"less cost!"_, but my favorite was definitely that _"big, beautiful wall!"_ that he repeatedly insisted _Mexico _would pay for.
Click to expand...

That's alright, because he delivered on both to some degree. We didn't expect that the world could be fixed in a day or 4 years, and you shouldn't have either. So what's your goals in all of this, otherwise where does it benefit you ??


----------



## beagle9

schmidlap said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pffft, poor helpless elderly people for whom the Democrats abandoned over the years, are then stuck with liberal propaganda news networks ruling the prime time, otherwise just to keep them fooled, and to keep them foolishly believing in the bullcrap propaganda. Well that is the hopes of the liberals in charge of the barage of propaganda these days.
> 
> 
> 
> You must really enjoy sniveling, and pretending most Americans are not nearly as perceptive as you in detecting lies when there is so much evidence to the contrary.
> 
> Just wait for your demigod's agents to report back from Hawaii. They _"can't believe what they're finding!"_
> 
> _View attachment 421130
> *"They must have missed the 'redeye'
> out of  Inouye International, again."*_​
Click to expand...

Yeah, his mistake was following that dumb ace Hitlery up on the birther thing. That's alright though, because it put her on alert basically saying that she best not be trashing up the place to much after that stunt.

Investigating anyone lying about Trump's intent in his words, otherwise (misconstruing them for nefarious purposes), and if found to be agitators or hellian's should be talked with, and hopefully convinced in hopes of changing them and their confused opinions.


----------



## schmidlap

beagle9 said:


> So what's your goals in all of this, otherwise where does it benefit you ??


The return to normalcy chosen by the majority of Americans is an affirmation of democracy that is celebrated by _all_ who approve of self-governance, the fulfillment of the will of the People being the basis for hope.


----------



## schmidlap

beagle9 said:


> Yeah, his mistake was following that dumb ace Hitlery up on the birther thing.


That fake claim (originated by Rafael "Carnival" Cruz) was exposed long ago, of course. There is no record of Hillary Clinton ever propounding the absurd notion to which Trump tenaciously clung to the point of evoking widespread raucous laughter.

Clinton's dropping a 40 kilo block of lime Jello® off a 6-story building onto Vince Foster's noggin replaced the fraudulent "Birther" attribution.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChemEngineer said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I find the idea of just talking to people who agree with me immensely dull, because I'm not a leftist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moi?  Immensely dull?  Jamais!
> 
> You cannot and will never agree with anyone on everything.  Learning things is immensely interesting, and you can do that quite easily just talking to those of us with common sense, discernment and education.
> I just passed on a  PM to beautess and she liked it a lot.  I'll do the same for you, Friend.
Click to expand...


I didn't say you were dull, dear.  I said conversations that are nothing but agreement are dull.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Leo123 said:


> schmidlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media are not 'sources' Skippy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the nation's broad range of media are the source of information for most Americans not disposed to swallow the raw sewage of cult leaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the nation's "broad range of media" that all mysteriously say the exact same thing - usually in the exact same words - are the source of information for anyone who's too lazy and stupid to think for themselves, or just too pants-wetting cowardly to do so.
> 
> The more you keep championing your talking points catechism by railing about "everything that doesn't agree with me is raw sewage and CUUUUUULTTS!!!", the more you're convincing everyone that your positions are nothing more than a desperate attempt to have self-esteem that you manifestly don't deserve.
> 
> Your "empirical data" is nothing more than your fear that without leftist politics to screech about, you'll have to face being a shitty human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> schmidlap thinks that CNN and MSNBC and NPR is a "broad range of media."
Click to expand...


I would dispute that Schmidlap thinks at all.  He's like a not-very-advanced computer his masters install program updates to every day.  "Today, you're going to spout THIS talking point.  Okay, today you're going to completely believe the exact opposite of yesterday."  And he obediently marches out and believes whatever the "truth" _du jour_ is.


----------



## schmidlap

Cecilie1200 said:


> I would dispute that Schmidlap thinks at all.  He's like a not-very-advanced computer his masters install program updates to every day.  "Today, you're going to spout THIS talking point.  Okay, today you're going to completely believe the exact opposite of yesterday."  And he obediently marches out and believes whatever the "truth" _du jour_ is.


All I have to present is documented reality.

 It is of no import for zealots whose dogma is impervious to reason. 

E.g., If I were to present you with your lardass deity's on-the-record, relentless denials and absurd minimizations of the pandemic from, _"We have very few people with it, and the people that have it are getting better. They’re all getting better!", through his, 
"When you have 15 people, and the 15 within a couple of days is going to be down to close to zero, that's a pretty good job we've done!", or_ _“It’s going to disappear. One day, it’s like a miracle, it will disappear!” to his now presiding over the nation that is pre-eminent in its human toll and its spread, your response when confronted with those facts would amount to_

_

_​


----------



## schmidlap

Leo123 said:


> I would not rely and any of those sources if it's even true you actually 'peruse' them because it's obvious you're brainwashed to hate from what you post.


It is your _emotional _fealty that compels you to react to unaccommodating facts as a vampire does to a crucifix.

Dispassionate acknowledgement of reality has nothing to do with your realm of _"hate."_

_

_
*"Every time you lie, your ass will get bigger!"*

_*

*_​


----------



## ChemEngineer

Cecilie1200 said:


> I didn't say you were dull, dear.  I said conversations that are nothing but agreement are dull.



See, we're not in agreement!  That was easy, wasn't it.

"If you agree with me on 9 out of 12 issues, you should vote for me," Koch often said. "If you agree with me on 12 out of 12 issues, you should see a psychiatrist." - New York City Mayor Ed Koch


----------



## Cecilie1200

schmidlap said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's your goals in all of this, otherwise where does it benefit you ??
> 
> 
> 
> The return to normalcy chosen by the majority of Americans is an affirmation of democracy that is celebrated by _all_ who approve of self-governance, the fulfillment of the will of the People being the basis for hope.
Click to expand...


The "normalcy" you fools chose to return to is venality, corruption, and rule by bureaucrats so that your craven, lazy asses don't have to actually think or participate or control your own lives.  That's not democracy, and it's not anything a real man should be proud to affirm.  It's the exact opposite of self-governance; it's peace through serfdom, the fulfillment of the will of the elite while you pull your forelocks to them and let them order you to believe their will is yours.

Congratulations on being a poltroon and a slave.


----------



## schmidlap

Cecilie1200 said:


> The "normalcy" you fools chose to return to is venality, corruption, and rule by bureaucrats so that your craven, lazy asses don't have to actually think or participate or control your own lives.  That's not democracy, and it's not anything a real man should be proud to affirm.  It's the exact opposite of self-governance; it's peace through serfdom, the fulfillment of the will of the elite while you pull your forelocks to them and let them order you to believe their will is yours.
> 
> Congratulations on being a poltroon and a slave.


Your pissy tirade against most Americans is acknowledged with all the earnest and reflective consideration it merits.


_


"Snivel."_​


----------



## ChemEngineer

Cecilie1200 said:


> The "normalcy" you fools (schmidlap, DontTazeMeBro, et al) chose to return to is venality, corruption, and rule by bureaucrats so that your craven, lazy asses don't have to actually think or participate or control your own lives.  That's not democracy, and it's not anything a real man should be proud to affirm.  It's the exact opposite of self-governance; it's peace through serfdom, the fulfillment of the will of the elite while you pull your forelocks to them and let them order you to believe their will is yours.
> 
> Congratulations on being a poltroon and a slave.



*Anyone who would vote for Joe Briben after living through his shitstorm doesn't deserve to live in a free country.*


----------



## Cecilie1200

schmidlap said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pffft, poor helpless elderly people for whom the Democrats abandoned over the years, are then stuck with liberal propaganda news networks ruling the prime time, otherwise just to keep them fooled, and to keep them foolishly believing in the bullcrap propaganda. Well that is the hopes of the liberals in charge of the barage of propaganda these days.
> 
> 
> 
> You must really enjoy sniveling, and pretending most Americans are not nearly as perceptive as you in detecting lies when there is so much evidence to the contrary.
> 
> Just wait for your demigod's agents to report back from Hawaii. They _"can't believe what they're finding!"_
> 
> _View attachment 421130
> *"They must have missed the 'redeye'
> out of  Inouye International, again."*_​
Click to expand...


Why do I think you weren't nearly so convinced of the "perceptiveness" of most Americans after they elected Trump in 2016?  I'd bet money that you're the sort who talks about how smart people are only when they agree with you, because you're too chickenshit to do anything unless you have a crowd to reassure you.


----------



## Cecilie1200

beagle9 said:


> schmidlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wants those quite, meek, but kissing go along to get along, race hustling bat crap crazy types as his leadership. Not a tuff bulldog that don't take no crap off of anyone, where as because of this he got the job done. He cast fear and curiosity into the hearts of liberals, because they had never seen a real leader before.
> 
> 
> 
> I especially enjoyed the part about 'ObamaCare' being _"immediately repealed!" _and replaced with _"something terrific!"_ that _"covers everybody!"_ at _"less cost!"_, but my favorite was definitely that _"big, beautiful wall!"_ that he repeatedly insisted _Mexico _would pay for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's alright, because he delivered on both to some degree. We didn't expect that the world could be fixed in a day or 4 years, and you shouldn't have either. So what's your goals in all of this, otherwise where does it benefit you ??
Click to expand...


It's fascinating how he wants to insist that Trump failed because he didn't fulfill every literal word of his stated goals, but he has absolutely no problem with Democrats making outlandish promises that often contradict each other and never doing a damned thing but increasing their own power and profit.  No, to him, that's "normalcy" and we need to return to it because his craven heart feels safer that way.


----------



## Cecilie1200

schmidlap said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would dispute that Schmidlap thinks at all.  He's like a not-very-advanced computer his masters install program updates to every day.  "Today, you're going to spout THIS talking point.  Okay, today you're going to completely believe the exact opposite of yesterday."  And he obediently marches out and believes whatever the "truth" _du jour_ is.
> 
> 
> 
> All I have to present is documented reality.
> 
> It is of no import for zealots whose dogma is impervious to reason.
> 
> E.g., If I were to present you with your lardass deity's on-the-record, relentless denials and absurd minimizations of the pandemic from, _"We have very few people with it, and the people that have it are getting better. They’re all getting better!", through his,
> "When you have 15 people, and the 15 within a couple of days is going to be down to close to zero, that's a pretty good job we've done!", or_ _“It’s going to disappear. One day, it’s like a miracle, it will disappear!” to his now presiding over the nation that is pre-eminent in its human toll and its spread, your response when confronted with those facts would amount to_
> 
> _View attachment 421294_​
Click to expand...


"All I have to do is present reality.  So, assume that my opinions of Trump are reality!"

Once again, I stopped reading with your first sentence, because you once again failed to be worthy of more notice from me.

If I were you, I'd stop wasting time posting incoherent, spittle-flecked rants at me before you've earned the right to exist past your first punctuation.  You should be used to groveling like a peasant, since you happily do so for your Democrat masters, you cringing eunuch.


----------



## Cecilie1200

schmidlap said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "normalcy" you fools chose to return to is venality, corruption, and rule by bureaucrats so that your craven, lazy asses don't have to actually think or participate or control your own lives.  That's not democracy, and it's not anything a real man should be proud to affirm.  It's the exact opposite of self-governance; it's peace through serfdom, the fulfillment of the will of the elite while you pull your forelocks to them and let them order you to believe their will is yours.
> 
> Congratulations on being a poltroon and a slave.
> 
> 
> 
> Your pissy tirade against most Americans is acknowledged with all the earnest and reflective consideration it merits.
> 
> 
> _View attachment 421318
> "Snivel."_​
Click to expand...


I didn't attack most Americans, eunuch.  I attacked YOU.  You may be American by geography, but not by any other standard, and you CERTAINLY are not "most Americans".  You and I both know that far from representing anyone, you are merely cringing along in the wake of others and copying their thoughts and behaviors because you're too dickless to stand for anything on your own.


----------



## schmidlap

Cecilie1200 said:


> Why do I think you weren't nearly so convinced of the "perceptiveness" of most Americans after they elected Trump in 2016?


2.9 million more Americans voted for Trump's principle opponent in 2016 than voted for Trump, largely because less-educated white males felt abandoned by the Democratic Party.

Having been subjected to Trumpery for four years, over 6 million more Americans voted for his opponent than for Trump in 2020.

With experience comes wisdom.


----------



## schmidlap

Cecilie1200 said:


> It's fascinating how he wants to insist that Trump failed because he didn't fulfill every literal word of his stated goals, but he has absolutely no problem with Democrats making outlandish promises that often contradict each other and never doing a damned thing but increasing their own power and profit.  No, to him, that's "normalcy" and we need to return to it because his craven heart feels safer that way.


Your fake claim that I have "absolutely no problem with Democrats making outlandish promises that often contradict each other and never doing a damned thing but increasing their own power and profit," is noted. I never suggest support for any such thing.

I correctly referred to Trump's failure to fulfill repeated campaign promises to replace ObamaCare with_ "something terrific!"_ that _"covers everybody!"_ at _"less cost!."_  He_ never_ offered any such plan.

His impotence in achieving his _"big, beautiful"_ erection on the Southern border that he insisted he would make Mexico pay for stands even though his wall remains fiction. Despite his fleecing those serving in the U.S. military, his Bam Bam Bannon scammed hapless TrumpHumps into financing the boondoggle while living in luxury on the yacht of a Chinese billionaire.

WallGate is a matter in ongoing criminal prosecution, and the Trump's federal regime's to seize the private property of Americans should soon be stopped.


----------



## schmidlap

Cecilie1200 said:


> Once again, I stopped reading with your first sentence, because you once again failed to be worthy of more notice from me.


I understand that documented, easily-verified facts get you in a tizzy.

Nevertheless, his words are his words, and his results are his results. Can you detect the stark inconsistency therein?

_*"We have very few people with it, and the people that have it are getting better. They’re all getting better!"*_​​*"When you have 15 people, and the 15 within a couple of days is going to be down to close to zero, that's a pretty good job we've done!"*​​*“It’s going to disappear. One day, it’s like a miracle, it will disappear!” *​​*Trump has presided over the nation that is now #1, pre-eminent in Covid-19's human toll and its spread.*​


----------



## schmidlap

Cecilie1200 said:


> I didn't attack most Americans, eunuch.  I attacked YOU.  You may be American by geography, but not by any other standard, and you CERTAINLY are not "most Americans".  You and I both know that far from representing anyone, you are merely cringing along in the wake of others and copying their thoughts and behaviors because you're too dickless to stand for anything on your own.


Your petty sniveling and ad hominems are of no consequence.

I applaud the 80 million Americans who voted to reunify the nation, and I welcome all who abandon the divisiveness.

Democracy has triumphed, and Trumpery has been thwarted.


----------



## Leo123

schmidlap said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would dispute that Schmidlap thinks at all.  He's like a not-very-advanced computer his masters install program updates to every day.  "Today, you're going to spout THIS talking point.  Okay, today you're going to completely believe the exact opposite of yesterday."  And he obediently marches out and believes whatever the "truth" _du jour_ is.
> 
> 
> 
> All I have to present is documented reality.
> 
> It is of no import for zealots whose dogma is impervious to reason.
> 
> E.g., If I were to present you with your lardass deity's on-the-record, relentless denials and absurd minimizations of the pandemic from, _"We have very few people with it, and the people that have it are getting better. They’re all getting better!", through his,
> "When you have 15 people, and the 15 within a couple of days is going to be down to close to zero, that's a pretty good job we've done!", or_ _“It’s going to disappear. One day, it’s like a miracle, it will disappear!” to his now presiding over the nation that is pre-eminent in its human toll and its spread, your response when confronted with those facts would amount to_
> 
> _View attachment 421294_​
Click to expand...

a


schmidlap said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, I stopped reading with your first sentence, because you once again failed to be worthy of more notice from me.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that documented, easily-verified facts get you in a tizzy.
> 
> Nevertheless, his words are his words, and his results are his results. Can you detect the stark inconsistency therein?
> 
> _*"We have very few people with it, and the people that have it are getting better. They’re all getting better!"*_​​*"When you have 15 people, and the 15 within a couple of days is going to be down to close to zero, that's a pretty good job we've done!"*​​*“It’s going to disappear. One day, it’s like a miracle, it will disappear!” *​​*Trump has presided over the nation that is now #1, pre-eminent in Covid-19's human toll and its spread.*​
Click to expand...

Your hysterical pants peeing aside, the facts at CDC show Covid has a 98% survival rate.  This is probably due to the early action Trump took while being chided by Democrats and the press for being racist toward China.  We remember Nancy Pelosi urging folks to go and celebrate.   Trump fast tracked the vaccine which will be delivered in record time.   Trump championed the use of hydrochlorquine  which doctors say is an effective treatment but was savaged by the MSM and Democrats as 'dangerous' and many more died because of their reckless claim.  Also 'case count' is meaningless as most who get the virus either have no symptoms or get over it and now, with the help of theraputics the survival rate as pretty high and, for perspective,  you have more of a chance getting killed in a vehicular accident.

Trump did not create the virus and is not responsible for what a virus does but you lame brain idiots can't apply logic because of your myopic hatred of 1 man.  Trump has done everything he can to thwart this virus and was being blocked at every turn, and made fun of by useful idiots like yourself.   It is the left and fools like you that are responsible for any increased spread.


----------



## anynameyouwish

Doc7505 said:


> Dominion Voting Systems: The company at the center of Michigan and Georgia voting ‘glitches’
> 
> 
> The same company that reported glitches with software updates in contested polling locations in Georgia is also behind the software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noqreport.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far everything we've seen about Dominion Voting Systems seems to be worth attention.
> This wasn’t the only known error attributed to software provided by Dominion Voting Systems. In hotly contested Georgia, two counties had to extend their voting deadlines to accommodate for delays produced by a last-minute software update. This was called “unprecedented” by local election officials. According to POLITICO:
> XXXXXXXXXXXX​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man Took A Deep Dive Into Dominion Voting Systems And Offered Alleged Proof Of Election Hack
> 
> 
> Opinion On Wednesday and Thursday, President Trump teased in a tweet that the Dominion systems were used to steal the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conservativeus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ BREAKING HUGE: Another System ''Glitch" Captured Live on CNN on Election Night - 20,000 Votes Swapped from Trump to Biden (Video) ] and I decided to do some digging of my own, into a more reputable source that can verify that the glitch was indeed real, and that it affected the votes, instead of it being just a display glitch on that news channel. So I went digging into the Edison data [ https://static01.nyt.com/elections-...0-11-03/race-page/pennsylvania/president.json] and I found this damning evidence [ https://i.maga.host/RNPN3Oz.png ]. As can be seen in the image, only 54 votes were added, but the ratio changed in Biden’s favor by a whole 0.6%! This is proof that not only did the glitch happen, but it doesn’t seem to have been reverted at all.
> View attachment 415174​




it seems trump wants HIS people to count the votes because he knows it isnt who votes that counts, its who counts the votes that matters...


----------



## Leo123

*"Professor Thaddeus Schmidlap" (historical intrepreter Ross Nelson), the resident snake-oil salesman at the Enchanted Springs Ranch and Old West theme park, special-events venue, and frequent movie and television commercial set in Boerne, Texas, northwest of San Antonio




*
That explains a lot.   









						"Professor Thaddeus Schmidlap" (historical intrepreter Ross Nelson), the resident snake-oil salesman at the Enchanted Springs Ranch and Old West theme park, special-events venue, and frequent movie and television commercial set in Boerne, Texas, nort
					

1 photograph : digital, tiff file, color.



					www.loc.gov


----------

